#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-21
<oX_gaia_Xo> HI~
<oX_gaia_Xo> 여기는 한글 안되나요?
<oX_gaia_Xo> 되네요 ㅎ
<oX_gaia_Xo> 점심시간.. 허굽허굽
<oX_gaia_Xo> >_<
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<locofrank|xubunt> 흠.. 우분투 한국서버가 무척 느린데 이거 저만 이런건가요
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니꺼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> Seony: 제가 아는 여자 중에 된장녀가 있을 줄은 몰랐습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 왜?
<imsu> 저도 흘러 들은 얘기인데요
<imsu> 자기는 삼성 아니면 LG 다니는 남자만 만난답니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 외에는 쳐다도 안본다는 군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런 여자들 많잖아. 뭘 신경써 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 분수를 알아야지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기 다니는 남자들한테 명품 선물 받고 그런다네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 불쌍한 대한민국 남성들 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런 여자들도 문제겠지만, 그렇게 선물을 해주는 남자도 잘못이 있겠지.
<Seony> 남자들이 그러니까 여자들이 더 그러는 거 아니겠어
<Seony> 얼마 전에 새로 들어온 울 룸메이트 여자애 하나 있거든.
<Seony> 얘는, 옷이고 신발이고 일체 사질 않아 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 명품이고 메이커고 간에 비싼건 관심이 없고 그냥 싼거 사서 못입을 때까지 입다가, 필요하면 싼거 하나 사서 입고 그래.
<Seony> 세상물정 너무 모르고 너무 순진해서 내가 더 걱정돼 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그래요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 밖에 나가지도 않아. 맨날 집에만 있어. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집에서 뭐해요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 몰라. 그냥 영어 공부 하면서 인터넷 하고 그러는 거 같은데, 친구들이랑 어울리지도 않아.
<imsu> 음~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 신기하다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흑인이라도 친구하자고 할텐데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무서워서 그런가? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 암튼 너무 순진해서 좀 걱정돼
<Seony> 나이도 29씩이나 먹었는데..
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 완전 공부만 하러 왔나 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> imsu; 새벽에 잠 안자고 모해요? 버럭 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 무섭다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 혹시 독한년? ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 반갑십니다 Seony
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> jasonjang: 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jasonjang: 뭐 재순님도 밤 늦게 올리셨드만요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 잠 좀 자고 삽시다아~ 고래고래
<imsu> 밤에 배아파서 ㅋㅋ 설사하고 그랬어요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 어디 누가 깨 볶나? 고소한 냄시가...ㅋ
<imsu> 오메 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그나저나 발표 우찌 해야할지 걱정입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아는게 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 애들 풀게 하려고 적분 문제 만들고 있는데 너무 귀찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 전에 한번 했쟎우? 딱 좋았는데...엄살은! 콱! ㄱ
<trybunt> 웰컴투 우분투 책보면서 여기까지 오게 되었어요
<imsu> jasonjang: 어 그 땐 너무 준비 없이.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 원래 문제는 푸는 것보다 만드는 게 더 어렵잖아. 풀어서 확인까지 해야하니까.
<trybunt> 안녕하세요
<imsu> trybunt: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<trybunt> 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 어서오세요 트라이분투.
<trybunt> 말하고계신데 끼어들어서 죄송합니다
<imsu> Seony: 완전 귀찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 전혀~
<imsu> trybunt: ㅎㅎ 다 할 일 없는(?) 사람들입니다 웅캬캬캬
<trybunt> 저는 금요일날 회사에서 짤렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> <-------- 다 할 일 없는 사람
<trybunt> 조금만 더 공부하면 윈도우에서 우분투로 완전히 넘어갈수 있을꺼 같은데..ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> imsu님 후배시군요?!
<imsu> jasonjang: 왜 제 후배 입니까? ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 지난달에 쨜렸쟎우?
<imsu> trybunt: 인뱅만 된다면 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> jasonjang: 안짤렸다고요 ㅋㅋ
<trybunt> 아...
<imsu> jasonjang: 자진 퇴사 ㅋㅋ
<trybunt> 인뱅..
<jasonjang> 우리은행등...잘 되요
<imsu> trybunt: 인뱅하고 주식만 잘 된다면..
<jasonjang> 주식은 모름
<imsu> 머 리눅스용도 있긴 하지만 쿨럭.. ㅠ.ㅠ;
<trybunt> 저는 제일은행 쓰는데 저는 스마트폰으로 해요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> trybunt: 전 그냥.. 버박으로 xp 흑흑
<imsu> jasonjang: 담배값 벌려고 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 지나치게 겸손하믄?
<jasonjang> '중'는다아~
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> jasonjang: 한 3일만 투자하면 한달치 담배값 벌고 ㅋㅋ 그 다음은 쳐다도 안봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<trybunt> 버박으로 하면 많이 느린가요?
<imsu> trybunt: 아니요 안느려요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> trybunt: 전 주식하고 인뱅만 고걸로 해서 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 적당히 느립니다. 부하 더 걸리면 더 늦어지고요.
<trybunt> 음...
<jasonjang> 하지만, 전 쓸만 하던데....
<trybunt> 저는 멀티부팅으로 들어가요...지금은
<imsu> trybunt: 머.. 좀.. 근데 제가 노트북으로 돌리고 있는데.. 뭐 그닥 느리진 않습니다.
<trybunt> 시작한지 한달도 안되서
<imsu> trybunt: 어.. 전.. 설치만 한달 째 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지웠다 깔았다 지웠다 깔았따 ㅋㅋ
<trybunt> 나도 넷북에 지금 데스크탑용으로 설치를 해놔서
<imsu> jasonjang: autoremove 가 있는지도 모르고 패키지 찾아서 지웠다는 슬픈 전설이 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<trybunt> 넷북버젼으로 바꿔서 설치해야되는데 귀찮아서 놔두고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> trybunt: 그냥 데탑용이 아직은 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<trybunt> 음...그렇군요.
<jasonjang> autoremove 가 있는지도 모르고 패키지 찾아서 지웠다는 슬픈 전설 <--- 좀 심하다.요
<imsu> 넷북에디션인가 뭔가 써봤는데;; 좀 구리더군요 제 느낌상
<trybunt> 뭐...가끔씩 적용버튼 안보이는거 빼고는 괜찮은거 같아요
<imsu> jasonjang: 전 허접이라 ㅋㅋ 설치를 해놓고 잘 안지워서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jasonjang: 그냥 지울거 있으면 포맷해 버렸습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 못 당해요
<trybunt> 음...알겠습니다.ㅎㅎ 그런데 패키지를 찾아서 지웠다는 말이 아직 무슨말인지 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 시냅틱 거기 들어가서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그리고 폴더도 들어가고
<imsu> 혼자 쌩쇼 했어유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<trybunt> 아...원래 시냅틱에서 지우는거 아니에요?;;
<imsu> 엄.. 이맥스 지우다가 그런건데요
<trybunt> 이맥스라...
<jasonjang> 그걸 몰라서 수동으로 찾아다니며 지웠다는 imsu 님 말씀
<trybunt> 에휴..
<imsu> 이거저거 얽혀 있어서 다시 인스톨도 되고 그런게 있더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<trybunt> 하하
<imsu> 암튼 혼자 고민만 했어유 ㅠㅠ
<trybunt> 시냅틱만 통달하면 고수 될꺼 같은데
<imsu> 전 아직도 모릅니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<trybunt> 웰컴투 우분투는 너무 초보책이라....리눅스를 따로 공부해야 하는 건가요?
<imsu> 역시 윈도우가 짱!!
<trybunt> 물론 제가 배울게 많긴 하지만
<imsu> trybunt: 저도 그냥 웹서핑만 하는 처지라.. 킁킁
<trybunt> 저도 우리나라에서는 윈도우가 짱이라고 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아직은 배울게 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<trybunt> 하하
<trybunt> 저는 게임은 스타크래프트만 해서
<trybunt> 아직까지는 윈도우를 쓸수밖에 없네요..주식도 해야되고
<imsu> trybunt: 스타 좀 가르쳐 주십숑 ㅎㅎ
<trybunt> ㅎㅎ 요즘사람들이 스타를 얼마나 잘하는데요...저는 그사람들 리플보고 배우기 바쁨
<trybunt> 에효...처음에 우분투에서 한글이 안되서 고생했던 시절이  떠오르네요..
<imsu> trybunt: 어~ 코분투 설치하시면 될텐데 ㅎㅎ
<trybunt> 아...그런가요..
<trybunt> 코분투의 코는 코리아에요?
<imsu> 네 기본 한글 설정은 아마 다 되어 있을걸요?
<imsu> 네
<trybunt> 아...대단하네...그럼 쓰면서 한글깨질일은 없겠네요
<imsu> corea 의 co 일거에요
<imsu> trybunt: 웬만해선 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Seony; 전자 우편 1개 드렸습니다
<foxbuntu_> ^_@
<foxbuntu_> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-22
<imsu> Work^Seony: 계십니까?
<hobuntu> ^_^ 안녕하세요
<hobuntu> 오늘은 파이어폭스4가 나오는 날인데 우분투는 언제즘이면 공식저장소(?)에 올라올까요?
<hobuntu> 파이어폭스4 정식 버전이 벌써 다운로드가 가능하다는 군요. 출처는 http://kr.engadget.com/2011/03/21/firefox-4-slips-out-ahead-of-offcial-release 입니다.
<imsu> hobuntu: 안녕하세요
<hobuntu> 안녕하세요
<hobuntu> 반가워요 혼자서 심심했어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭐.. 여기 분들은 다들 조용하시니깐요 ㅎ
<hobuntu> ^^
<hobuntu> 네 혹시 파이어폭스4가 언제즘이면 공식저장소에 올라올지 알수 있을까요?
<imsu> 저야 그런거 까지는 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<hobuntu> 네 ^^
<hobuntu> 시간 맞춰서 포멧하고 싶은데 너무 기다려지네요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 그냥. 있는데로 쓰는 엔드유저라 ㅋㅋ
<hobuntu> 저도 엔드유저애요 초보죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 반갑습니다 ㅎㅎ 초보
<imsu> 끼리 ㅋㅋ
<hobuntu> 네^^
<imsu> 전 담배한대 피러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<hobuntu> 네
<imsu> 라텍스 은근히 어렵네요 ㅠ.ㅠ; 한 번 마스터 해보려 도전하고 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<babytxina> anyeonghaseyo
<babytxina> who can speak english here?
<suapapa> just speak
<babytxina> pardon?
<imsu> He said ... he can speak English well....
<imsu> hehe
<babytxina> oh
<suapapa> what the... -_-;;
<babytxina> i want to learn korean language.
<suapapa> from scrach? from here? I don't think It's possible. :)
<imsu> 수아파파님 영어 짱임 !! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> suapapa: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 아놔.. 후달리오
<suapapa> (__)
<imsu> 겸손하신 파파님 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<babytxina> utf8
<suapapa> we using utf-8 can't u see hangul?
<imsu> 한글 보인데요 ㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 우왕 imsu님 행간읽기 좀 짱인득 :)
<imsu> 행간 읽기가 뭐에요? ㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 숨은 뜻을 읽는다구요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 저에게 귓말 걸더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 라텍스 질문 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 수식을 문제집처럼 왼쪽으로 정렬하려고 하는데 fleqn 말고는 방법이 없습니까?
<Seony> 음... 나도 잘 모르겠네. 나도 레포트 써서 내는 정도 밖에 몰라
<imsu> Seony: 흠.. fleqn + displaymath 쓰니까 왼쪽으로 정렬이 되긴 하는데 . 좀 더 글자처럼 왼쪽으로 왔으면 싶어서요 ..
<imsu> \math 나 $ ~ $ 요놈을 쓰면 극한 밑에 첨자가 이상하게 나오더라구요
<imsu> 어쩔 수 없이 displaymath를 쓰긴 하는데 ..
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 문제 좀 이쁘게 만들어 보려했더니 역시나 진입장벽 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo: hi 하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> imsu 쩝
<bundo> 미남 임수 하이
<imsu> 헋 ..
<imsu> 미남 발언 파문 ....
<bundo> 이번에 서류 내가 냈심
<bundo> 지원 싱청서
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎ 넹
<bundo> 4월 부터 미남이 좀 해요
<bundo> 담당자가 여성이니깐 미남이 해야 잘될듯
<imsu> 네 말씀하십쇼 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헉
<bundo> 임수도 본 분일거임
<bundo> 2~3번
<bundo> 가락 또는 상암서
<imsu> 여자는 기억이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이번주 토요일 오프모임 있는거죠?
<bundo> 당근
<imsu> 허접하게 나마 준비는 하고 있는데 또 삽질할거 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 거기 9층임
<bundo> 좀 높아 ...
<bundo> 하천도 있고 ...
<bundo> 웹 테라
<bundo> 웹 테러
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> bundo: 설마 저보고 뛰어내리란.... 아니시죠? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 요즘 한달에 한 번꼴로 군대 재입대한걸 꿈꿉니다.
<imsu> Seony: 자살충동 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 웹테러 한국 왔네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<popeye92> bundo, 어제 잘 쉬셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 죄송해유
<bundo> 완전 쭉뻣은 개구리 되었었어요
<bundo> ㅠ,.V
<Lunatine> 따사로운 오후입니다. (간략한 인사.. ㅎ)
<popeye92> 아니에요...길에서 유우영씨 만나서 얘기하다 왔어요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 그쪽 개발자 대회 에서 발표좀 해주세요 ^^;
<popeye92> ^^ 이미 커피 얻어먹고 걸려들였어요
<bundo> 굿 ^^;
<Lunatine> bundo, 오랜만입니당~ 근데 페북의 우분투한국사용자모임은 또 언제 만들어 진거죠? ㅎㅎ 첨봤네요..
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 화장실좀
<bundo> 아 시원 하다 헤헤
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 변비 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 노우
<bundo> 시간 걸린건 전화 땜시 ㅎㅎ
<Lunatine> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 변비 + 전화 = 치질 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> Lunatine 난 못이 아님 화장실 가는 인간이에유 쩝
<imsu> 치질의 지름길 헤헤
<bundo> 못 = 봇
<Lunatine> bundo, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 치질 없심 치석 있지 ㅎ
<Lunatine> bundo, 포럼을 보니 거의 살아있는 데몬.. bot 같던데요
<bundo> 담배 펴서 영 ~~
<bundo> 요즘 글안씀
<Lunatine> 글은 안써도 모니터링은 -_-) 여전하신듯?
<bundo> 그건 콘키로 rss 보니까요 헤헤
<Lunatine> 정말 오랜만에 들어가서 글 좀 썼는데... 바로 답장 달린거 보고 놀랬음;
<Lunatine> 아.. conky에 걸어두셨군요;
<Lunatine> ㅋㅋ 데스크탑 메모리 사용률 5.01GB
<Lunatine> 크롬브라우저를 죽이니 4.38GB
<Lunatine> 역시 난 일하는게 아니라 놀고 있는거였어..
<ujuc> 안녕하세요^^.
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Work^Seony 게십니가
<Work^Seony> MK-BB, 서버 이상하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-23
<babytxina> anyeonghaseyo
<imsu> autowiz02: 오즈님 올만이에유 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu; 인사 씹혔다.
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<imsu> ㅠㅠ 수업하러 갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<cartes> 안녕들하세요 ^^;;
<jasonjang> 안녕들합니다 ^^;
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안녕하세요 :)
<jasonjang> Seony; 전자우편 접수?
<autowiz02> 임수님 하이...
<imsu> autowiz02: 요즘 바쁘신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> am i rejoined?
<Work^Seony> i don't think so.
<cartes> hello
<Work^Seony> MK-BB
<locofrank|ubuntu> 굿모닝입니다
<Work^Seony> 네 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-24
<MK-BB> 흠
<Work^Seony> MK-BB, tmobile, atnt에 팔린거 들었어요?
<MK-BB> 그거
<MK-BB> 전 wall street 소문 2-3개월전에 들었슴
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그거 별로 -_-)
<MK-BB> autowiz: 어제 부탁드린 mysqldump 하셨나유?
<MK-BB> !트레이
<MK-BB> Work^Seony: -_-) 흠
<Work^Seony> MK-BB, 암튼... 울 가게 걱정되네요
<MK-BB> 왜요
<Work^Seony> atnt랑 tmobile 합쳐지면 50%가 넘어가서 monopoly 되거든요.
<MK-BB> AT&T가 티모빌 없앤다는소리 안함
<Work^Seony> 그러면 그게 business law상, monopoly를 막기위해서 new contract을 얼마동안 못하게 한다거나 하는 게 생겨요
<MK-BB> 엥
<MK-BB> 전 잠수입니다
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 다음 수업 있어 이만 갑니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 자러갑니다.
<imsu> Seony: 오호 때마침 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 오픈오피스 질문 드릴게 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 바쁘십니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 자느라 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-25
<MK-BB> Work^Seony: rPtla
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<jungjik> 안녕하세요~
<MK-BB> Work^Seony: 흠.... 심심함
<MK-BB> autowiz: 흠
<anonymouscoward> hi, can anyone read korean here?
<anonymouscoward> i need some help translating some text
<anonymouscoward> nobody?
<cartes> hi
<anonymouscoward> hi, are you korean?
<cartes> hi
<cartes> anonymouscoward// yes i am
<noth> anonymouscoward, I can read it
<imsu> 오잉 이건 웬 영어판 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 냠 밥먹고 왔어요...
<Work^Seony> imsu, 아까 나 왜 찾았어
<imsu> Work^Seony: 오픈오피스 좀 여쭤보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오픈오피스는 안써서 잘 모르는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 메모장은 나한테 물어봐도 돼 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> html 프리젠테이션에 넣어야 하는데 잘 몰라서요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잘 안되면 무조건 스샷 찍어서 붙여넣어.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그게 최고잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 자바 스크립트가 포함된거라 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 클릭하면 반응이 와야되는 거야?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 애니메이션 만들면 되지
<imsu> geogebra 라고
<Work^Seony> 클릭하면 움직이게끔..
<imsu> 내일 제가 발표해야 하는게 있거든요
<imsu> imsu.shworks.com/animation_exam2.html
<Work^Seony> 아니면, 파폭 3.5 버전에 fullscreen이라는 플러긴이 있거든. 그거 써서 마치 프리젠테이션인 것처럼 html을 만들어서 발표해.
<Work^Seony> Not Found라네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오매 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잠시만유 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 청중이 직접 체험하지 않는 프리젠테이션이라면, 그냥 애니메이션 만들어서 보여주는 게 제일 좋아.
<Work^Seony> 그게 아니면 처음부터 끝까지 html에 웹브라우저를 fullscreen으로 뜨게 해서....
<imsu> http://http://imsu.shworks.com/animation_exam_circle2.html
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> http://imsu.shworks.com/animation_exam_circle2.html
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> html 로는 되는데 프리젠테이션에 넣을수는 없을까 해서요
<imsu> 매크로를 봐야 하나 쩝..
<Work^Seony> 이거 화면 전체를 녹화해서 동영상으로 붙여넣는 게 낫겠는데...
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 이게 수동으로도 되거든요
<cartes> 으아.. 임수님 뭔가 항상 유명하신거 같아요
<cartes> 어디선가 많이 들어본이름
<cartes> 이에요
<imsu> cartes: 전 허접합니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 어디서 제 이름을 들으셨을까요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> imsu, 수동으로 되는 걸 보여줘야하는 게 아니라면, 전체를 녹화해서 동영상으로 보여줘.
<imsu> Work^Seony: 나중에 프리젠테이션 할 때 써먹으려고요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수동으로 되는걸
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러면 내 말대로 웹브라우저로 프리젠테이션을 해.
<imsu> 저게 지금은 원이 지맘대로 돌아가는데
<imsu> 으엉
<Work^Seony> 파폭 3.5 플러긴 중에서 fullscreen이라는 플러긴이 있어.
<Work^Seony> 그거 쓰면 이게 웹인지 파워포인트인지 구분이 안가거든
<imsu> 흠..
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 주소창이 절대 안나오거든.
<imsu> 아 ppt 를 html 로 만들어서 프리젠테이션 하라는 말씀?
<imsu> 이겁니깡?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ html로 슬라이드를 만들어.
<imsu> 음~~
<imsu> 한 번도 안해본거라 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 난 가야되니까 이따 집에서 보자.
<Work^Seony> 한 15분 후.
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> (집에서 보자.. 같이 사는.... 쿨럭...)
<imsu> bluetux: 왜 이러세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes: 전 맨날 여기서 찌질대기만 합니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<cartes> 아아
<cartes> 저도 같이 놀아요
<cartes> 동참할게요
<bluetux> imsu, @.@ 같이 사는거 아니셨어요? =3=333
<cartes> 호잉호잉
<imsu> bluetux: 아닌데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes: 저 찌질대다가 몇 번 강퇴도 당했어요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 아까 anonymous로 들어온 분 제가 번역도와주고 있다는..
<cartes> 호잉호잉
<bluetux> imsu, 집에서 보자 하길레.. 같이 하와이에.. 사시는 구나.. 한...
<imsu> 오~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 으흐흐 집하고 직장하고 가까우신거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> 제 윗두분 아뒤는 강열하시군요..
<bluetux> 오토위즈는 제가 좋아 하는 artwiz 폰트랑 아뒤가 비슷하시구..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<imsu> Seony: 블루턱스님이 저희 동거하는줄 아신... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왜?
<imsu> 집에서 보자고 하셔서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 알면서 농담하시는 거겠찌
<imsu> 하와이에 같이 사신줄 큭큭
<imsu> bluetux: imsu, 집에서 보자 하길레.. 같이 하와이에.. 사시는 구나.. 한...
<kiseokko> ??
<imsu> cartes: 번역이라 하심은 영어? ㅎㅎ
<kiseokko> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 영어 짱 싫어해유 ㅋㅋ
<kiseokko> 여기는 뭐하는 곳인가요????
<imsu> kiseokko: 안녕하세요
<imsu> 여기는 우분투 리눅스에 관해서 얘기는 안하고 노는 곳입니다 ㅋㅋ
<kiseokko> ㅎㅎ 우분투에서 1440p 모니터 사용이 가능한지 여기저기 찾다가 여기까지 왔네욤
<imsu> 안써봐서리 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> imsu: 여자 룸메이트를 하나 들였는데, 애가 너무 착하고 순진해서 걱정돼
<kiseokko> Visual SVN Server 리파지토리를 우분투에서 운용하려면 어떻게 해야하는지 아시는분계신가요^^?
<imsu> Seony: 저번에 말씀하신 그? ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony: 흠..... 다른생각 하시는거아님
<Seony> MK-BB: 무슨 생각요?
<MK-BB> Seony: 그건 그렇구.... 지금 돈얼마 있나 확인해주세요 계좌에
<kiseokko> 여자 룸메이트 ? 순진?
<Seony> MK-BB: k
<MK-BB> 호출하ㅣㅅ면 안되여
<MK-BB> 스피커로 연결되서
<MK-BB> 대박 큼.ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 삐빅삐빅
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 일부로 하시는분
<Seony> MK-B8 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 킥해드립니다
<MK-BB> -_-0
<Seony> 뭘 그런 걸로 옵을 불러와요. 나도 일부러 옵 내렸구만
<imsu> 킥하면 분도님께 이를거임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> imsu 이방주 전데요
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> MK-BB: 거기 spring break 며칠이에요
<Seony> 아 닉호출 실수. sorry
<MK-BB> 아
<MK-BB> 킥
<imsu> MK-BB: 이방주 ?
<Seony> MK-B8: 2월 4일 남은돈 다 보내주고 나서 이후 한 번도 돈 들어온 적 없네요
<MK-BB> 흠
<cartes> 읔
<cartes> 왜 킥을 하세요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 무섭게
<imsu> MK-BB: 너 미쳤냐?
<kiseokko> 나도 돈줘요 ㅎ
<bluetux> 장난이라도 킥을 하지 말아야..
<imsu> 디질래
<bluetux> 공공 채널인데..
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony> 그러게...
<Seony> 왜 괜히 옵자랑해서...
<imsu> 야이 개X 같은놈아
<MK-BB> imsu 그렇게 욕을.흠
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 왜 옵을
<bluetux> imsu, 임수님 좀 자제 하시구요..
<imsu> 열받네 ..
<imsu> 죄송합니다
<bluetux> 이해는 하는데요..
<MK-BB> bluetux: 잘못했어요.ㅠ
<bluetux> MK 님 악의 없는건 아는데요.. 좀. 조심하세요..
<bluetux> 당하는 사람 은근히 기분 나쁘거든요..
<bluetux> 이방이 기존 hanirc 보다 좀더 공적인방인거로 아는데..
<MK-BB> 네.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> bluetux: 선배님보다 한참 후배인... ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> Seony, ㅎㅎ 나이로야.. 나도 상위권이라.. 쿨럭...
<Seony> bluetux: 900자에요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아 배는 고프다.ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluetux> Seony,  허겅.. 900 자도 제대를 했어?
<bluetux> ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> ^^;
<Seony> 현빈이가 1100자잖아요
<imsu> 1000 자도 제대했습니다
<bluetux> Seony, 농담한거징
<bluetux> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<imsu> bluetux: 저희 전우회에서 지금 회장 맡고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> imsu, 혹 ...
<MK-BB> 해병대이십니까 다들?
<bluetux> imsu, 혹 너도 그니
<bluetux> MK-BB, 분위기가 그네요.. ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> imsu, 엉아(?)650 기당.. 쿨럭
<imsu> 암튼 우리 현비니 키 작던데요.. ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> 뭐 나보단 크던데.. 쿨럭..
<imsu> 필승 ~
<bluetux> imsu, 필승.. ~~ ^^
<imsu> bluetux: 저번에 인사 드렸었습니다.~ ㅎㅎ 하지 말라 하시길래 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 저만 군대 안갈지도.ㅠ
<bluetux> 아.. 이론 요즘 기억력이 딸려서..
<MK-BB> Seony: 너무 배고픔.ㅠㅠ
<bluetux> MK-BB, 안가는게 대빵 좋아요..
<bluetux> ^^;
<Seony> MK는 좀 갔다와야됨
<imsu> bluetux: 학원생 아부지가 해병대 .. 몸사리고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony -_-) 밥사주세요 피자하나 사주세요
<bluetux> imsu, ㅎㅎ 어르신들 만나면 몸을 사려야.. 편함.. ^^;
<Seony> 강화도 문주란 가서 대남방송 들으면서 호랭이 유격대장 유혹 좀 들어봐야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluetux> imsu, 다행이도 내주변에는.. 처남 하고.. 여동생 남편이 해병대인데.. 죄다 내 밑이라.. 쪼까 편함.. ^^;
<MK-BB> Seony: 피자사줘요 http://hungryboiler.com/OrderOnline.aspx
<MK-BB> 파파존.흠
<bluetux> 윗분들 만나면.. 이 나이 되돈 손발이 고생함.. TT
<bluetux> Seony, 공부는 잘 되나? 언제 한국 들어오나?
<Seony> MK-B8 차 팔아요.
<Seony> 아직 한 2년 남았습니다.
<Seony> 이번 여름에 비자 갱신하러 잠깐 귀국하구요.
<bluetux> 아 아직 많이 남았구나..
<bluetux> 응..
<MK-BB> Seony: 여름에 언제가요?
<bluetux> 거기사 말뚝 밖아.. 한국은 영.. 시장이 그려
<Seony> 아예 돌아갈지 안돌아갈지는 아직 결정 못했는데 아마도 나이 땜시 한국 안돌아가는 게 나을 듯 싶네요...
<bluetux> imsu, 학원이면 요즘 공부혀?
<Seony> MK-B8, 이번 8월쯤?
<Seony> 임수는 가르치는 쪽이에요.
<bluetux> Seony, 응 무슨 기반 가지고 들어올게 아니면 한국은.. 좀 시장이 좁아..
<imsu> bluetux: 수학 허접하게 가르치고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> 학원에서 가르치는가 보네..
<bluetux> imsu, 아.. 수학... 선생님이군..
<imsu> 우리 피떵이들 가끔 기어오르면 한대 쥐어 막고 싶은데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저보다 키가 크더군요 쿨럭 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluetux> 그래서 아까 수학 어쩌구 한 프리젠테이션 이 나온거구나..
<imsu> 네
<MK-BB> Seony: 전 6월이나 갈거같은데
<MK-BB> 갔다가 7월이면 리턴일텐데
<imsu> 이번에 geogebra 소세미나에서 발표하라고 분도님이 하셔서 그거 준비 하고 있거든요
<Seony> 난 알바 땜시.... 8월에 갔다가 개강하기 전날 리턴.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 표샀어요?
<Seony> 아직요
<Seony> 돈이가 해브 노 해브 노라서...
<MK-BB> 저는 회사 jet타구 리턴.ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> guest 4분 모시구
<Seony> 8월 중순에 가서 9월 초에 리턴하는 뱅기표가 1인당 천불이라... 둘이 2천불.
<MK-BB> 거의 가이드 -_-)
<MK-BB> private jet은.... $300,000 -_-)/
<MK-BB> 아 쩝 망할거같아요
<bluetux> imsu, 혹 www.mathjax.org 이런거 필요없나.. web 방식으로.. 수식 표현 해주는거로 짱이라던데..
<Seony> 그 돈으로 아까 그 피자나 사먹어요
<bluetux> imsu http://www.mathjax.org/demos/tex-samples/
<MK-BB> Seony 내돈아님
<MK-BB> Seony 다 그사람들이 주는거임
<MK-BB> 피자사줘요
<imsu> bluetux: 감사합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluetux> imsu, 수학과 교수들이 좋다고 하더라구.. 난 수학과 전혀 관계 없어.. 걍.. 그런가 보다 하고 넘어갔었는데..
<imsu> latex 기반인가 보군요
<MK-BB> Seony: 피자사주세요!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seony> MK-BB: 농담은 이제 그만~
<bluetux> imsu, 은 표현 셩식은 라텍스 기반이고.. 간단한 자바 스크립트만 넣어주면.. 어디서든 다 쓸수 있데
<imsu> bluetux: 그래프로도 그려지나 보네요?
<imsu> 음~ 시간 날 때 쏵 뒤져 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 출근 준비해야겠다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluetux> imsu, 나도 뭐 깊게는 몰라... 원래 tex 을 쓰긴 하는데 난 그냥 문서 제작용으로 쓰니까
<imsu> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> imsu, 수고..
<imsu> bluetux: 아 tex 쓰시면..
<bluetux> imsu, 텍 학술 회에서 들었던거야 거거
<bluetux> imsu, latex 로 문서 작업해 난...
<imsu> bluetux: kotex 설치했는데
<bluetux> imsu, 응
<imsu> texworks 에서는 한글이 잘 되는데 이맥스에서는 패키지를 찾을 수 없다고 하네요
<imsu> 이건 뭘 해줘야 하는건가요?
<bluetux> 이멕스는 그냥 생 에디터니가..
<bluetux> 패키지를 못찾는다는게 있을수 없는데...
<bluetux> latex 프리엠플만 선언 잘 해주면..
<imsu> 이맥스에서 작업하면 컴파일 하는게 있던데
<bluetux> 아항.. 그 기능..
<bluetux> 난 거 잘 사용않해
<imsu> 으흐흐
<bluetux> 그냥 make 로 해
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까?
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluetux> linux, osx 둘다 같은 환경으로 해야 하니까 그게 난 더 편하더라구
<bluetux> debuging 도 그게 더 쉽고..
<imsu> 그렇군요 ..
<imsu> 쿨럭
<bluetux> 뭐 그보다 습관이 오년 넘게 그렇게 되었으니..
<bluetux> texwork 도 안써 난..
<imsu> 큭큭
<bluetux> osx 에서만 texshop 을 쓰는데..
<imsu> 좀 더 뒤져 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> lisp 를 좀 알아야 하나..
<bluetux> 문서도 대부분 해더 이곳저곳에 빼둔건 texwork 에서 인식 안되거든..
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> 응
<imsu> 뭐 일단 출근 준비.. 해야겠네요.. 다음에 뵙겠습니다. ^^
<bluetux> 그려 수고
<MK-BB> Seony: 기여코는 피자 시킨.ㅠ
<MK-BB> bundo: 서버 백업좀 해주세요 오늘이나 내일
<kkb110> 저 이거 갖고싶어요 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c0yzkphnFg&feature=player_embedded#start=0:00;end=1:51;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false
<autowiz> 작년인가 초음파를 이용해서
<autowiz> 얇고 넓은 (a4 정도) 구역을 스켄해서 저장하거나 보여주는 장비가 국내에서 만들어진걸 봤습니다. 뭐 그다지 많이 팔리지는 못했던거 같습니다만.
<kkb110>  음..
<kkb110> 저거 이베이에서 40불밖에 안하던데
<cartes> hello
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-26
<bundo> imsu 어이 미남 머하셔 ?
<imsu> bundo: 자료 덜 만들어서 만드는 중이에요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 어제 졸아버렸음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 큭큭
<imsu> 으앙 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 1시 반이었나요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 발표 잘혀 후지면 발표비 안준다 !!!
<imsu> 어 이번 기회로 그 기회가 사라질거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 오늘 사람 많이 올것 같음
<imsu> 헉.. 쪽팔리겠다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 안돼~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<imsu> bundo: 미남발언 파문이 상당히 클듯합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부담 백배 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 방송국 부를까 ?
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> 1 시간 동안 우찌 다 만든담 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> bundo: 발표 몇 분 합니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 한 10 분만 하면 되죠>? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그래두 30분은 혀
<imsu> 오메..
<bundo> 원래 발표비란게 1시간 단위여
<imsu> 담배 타임 30 분 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo: 발표비도 줍니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 머리 감고 왔씀 ㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 으흐흐
<imsu> bundo: 지하철에서 작업하게 생겼습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ndsin> gma
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 독산에서 재밌겠네여
<imsu> ndsin: 전 재미없어유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 담배 땡긴다 .. ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 느하하 머리 폭발 직전 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 흐흐흠
<ndsin> 독산이라 가까워서 갈까 했는데
<ndsin> 팀장님이 오후에 잠깐 회사 오라고 해서
<ndsin> 으헝 왜 부르는거지
<imsu> ndsin: 으흐흐
<imsu> 아..... 손 떨리고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흥분 모드 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<ndsin> .요세하녕안
<jincreator> .네 .요세하녕안
<imsu> sangho: 공부 잘 되심? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu 공부 안하고 딴짓하징?
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<sangho> 지금 세미나 진행 중인가요?
<bundo> 네
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 재밌겠네요
<imsu> bundo: 저한테 왜 그러십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> sangho: 고3 이 공부는 안하고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> #include 나왔다 ~~!!@.@
 * bundo is away: 자리비움
<imsu> 오잉 이건 뭐지요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu 모가? (i'm jason)
<imsu> ***bundo
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> rt = real time
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ***bundo 나오길래요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 느하하 끝났당 ㅋㅋ
<jimmy__> 안녕하십니까?
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<jimmy__> 상호?
<jimmy__> 라스트 네임이 ?
<sangho> 네
<sangho> 윤이요
<jimmy__> 아...
<jimmy__> 그렇군요.
<jimmy__> 전 함입니다.
<jimmy__> 그래서 제가 아는 친척동생인줄 알고...
<jimmy__> 아무 말씀이...
<sangho> ㅋㅋ
<jimmy__> 혹시 seo 할 줄 아십니까?
<jimmy__> 검색엔진 최적화...
<sangho> 아니요.
<jimmy__> 요즘 그거 파고 있는데 영 감이 않오네요.
<jimmy__> 검색엔진최적화 툴이 있나해서요..리눅스용으로 공개용
<sangho> 잘 모르겠네요.
<jimmy__> 아 예에..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-27
<imsu> 느하느하
<imsu> 어제 4차가신분들은 죄다 안오셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 몬3 받았는데 잘 될지 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 다들 안녕하세요
<Lyuso> 임수// 안녕하세요. =)
<imsu> Lyuso: 오랜만이에요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 집에 도착하셨습니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수업중이라 ㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 티비 봐
<imsu> 잠깐 쉬는 시간입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 아아 두분 같은곳에 계시나요?
<imsu> Seony: 오 영어로 티비를 보시는 군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Lyuso: 설마요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아니 세바퀴 보는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다들 동거한다고 생각하시네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 아......;;
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> Seony: 저희 이러다 소문이 이상하게 나겠어요 ㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> ???
<acooda> imsu: 살아계시는감?
<Lyuso> 아코다옹도 오래간만입니다. 안녕하세요. =-)
<acooda> Lyuso: 씨익
<acooda> jaunty가 9.04였죠? 이놈 웨 업데이트가 안되지
<acooda> ㅠ
<Lyuso> 여기는 hunspell 파폭플러그인이 계속 안되어서. ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> 잘못 페키징한건지..
<acooda> hunspell은 몬가요@.@
<Lyuso> 한국어 맞춤법 검사기에요.
<Lyuso> 리눅스는 그냥 설치하면 되는데, 윈도우 용은 따로 배포해야하는데......
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<Lyuso> 어렵네요.
<acooda> 스펠체크기랑은 안친해서 항상 디사블 한다는 ㅎㅎ;
<Lyuso> 네......;;
<imsu> acooda: 안뇽 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 아흠
<acooda> 세미나서 술먹는거 자제해야겠어
<acooda> 이거 뭐 맨날 꽐라되니 ㅡㅡ;
<Lyuso> .......;;
<Lyuso> 술은 위험하네요.
<acooda> 적어도
<acooda> 누구 때리거나 하지는 않아요
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 전 약 100ml 만으로도 잠들어버려서.....
<acooda> 우와
<acooda> -_-
<Lyuso> 심각한 주량이죠.
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> acooda: 근데 왜 맨날 뻗고 난리야? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<acooda> 노트북은 괜찮으신가?
<acooda> 문제생기면 바로 말해조 내껄로 바꿔줄께 -_ㅠ
<Lyuso> ....
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda: 괜찮아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그러고 보니 네거도 심각하잖아 지금 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> -_-
<imsu> acooda: 해결했음? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 뭐
<acooda> 삽질 좀 하면
<acooda> 해결되겠지 -_-;;
<acooda> 해결되겠지 -_-;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고생이 많다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 처럼 무시하고 그냥 써 ~~ ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅡ_ㅡ
<acooda> 나 텨
<cartes> imsu씨 하이염
<imsu> cartes: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 아 배고파 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 후딱 시간이 지나가네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니다.. ( 밥먹으러 ㅎㅎ )
<atto> exit
<atto> exit
<atto> exit
<atto> quit
<atto> 안녕하세요
<atto> grub을 재설치 해야하는데, usb로 부팅을 하면, 하드디스크 배열이 다릅니다.
<atto> 원래 sdc였던 sata하드가 usb로 부팅하면 sda가 됩니다. 그상태에서 grub를 재설치 해봐야, 부팅하려면 에러만 뿜어냅니다.
<atto> 그지같은 보드때문에 애먹는게 한두번이 아니네요
<sangho> fdisk -l 로 확인하신 건가요?
<atto> 네
<sangho> 신기하네요...
<atto> grub.cfg 파일에 보면 우분투 설치되어 있는 하드가 hd2,0 으로 나옵니다.
<atto> 보드가 무슨 이상한 사타 레이드 컨트롤러가 박혀서 그런거 같습니다.
<atto> 예전에도 보드 수은전지가 방전되서 하드 배열이 바뀌어서 한참 삽질했었는데요.
<atto> 아, 그리고 grub2는 우분투 설치된 파티션 마운트하고, grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda 요렇게만 하면 복구 되는거 맞습니까???
<atto> 예전엔 조금더 복잡했는데 말입니다.
<atto> 아흠.. 아얄씨 채널 상주인원이 많이 줄었군요.. ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-19
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_Xch> 여기 광주는 따스한 햇살이 비춥니다.
<razGon_Xch> aloha
<razGon_Xch> 아직도 해결 못하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 이 동네는 밤에 아직 추워요
<razGon_Xch> 여기도 마찬가지입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 영하로는 안떨어지지만요. 영상1도.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 거기야 뭐..ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 여기는 옷을 입고자야할 정도라서..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 저희야 애들땜시 난방하고해서 저는 반팔에 팬티요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 여기 광주는 제가 태어난 아산보다 훨씬 따뜻합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 서늘한 바람에 따스한 햇살.
<razGon_Xch> 넘 좋네요.
<razGon_Xch> 광주의 봄중에서 가장 이쁜날은 4월 초. 벚꽃이 펴서 좋습니다.
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 어서오세요!! 제 이야기만 하느라고 못보았네요.
<razGon_Xch> 아산은 4월말요. 4월28일이 이충무공 탄신일인데 이때 아산에서 가장 큰 축제입니다. 역사가 제가 태어나기 전부터 있었으니 30년이 넘었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 시에서는 대규모 행사로 진행합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그때가 가장 꽃이 만발해서 좋습니다.
<Seony> 여기는 오늘 날씨가 더워서 온 동네 사람들 아이스크림 사먹는다고 아주 시끄러워요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 동네 앞에 아이스크림집이 하나 있거든요..
<razGon_Xch> 밤에는 춥다면서요!!^^
<Seony> 아이스크림이라고하긴 좀 뭐하고... 빙수.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 밤에만요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅... 아이스크림....!! 먹고싶당....
<razGon_Xch> 압구정에서 먹었던 그 이탈리안 아이스크림 맛있었는데... 먹고 싶네요.
<razGon_Xch> 아직 서울은 춥죠?
<razGon_Xch> 서울은 5월에 압구정이 참 화사하더군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> >>>ㅑ
<bluedusk> 5월에 압구정이라니..
<Seony> 아... 음... 아이스크림 얘기하니까 냉동실에 사다둔 하겐다즈가 눈에 들어오네요...
<Seony> 참아야지 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 서울에서 부러운 곳이 강남고속터미널. 압구정과 홍대,혜화동. 그리고 용산전자상가가 부러워요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 부럽네요...ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하겐다즈라...ㅎㅎ 마카다미아넛 초콜릿 맛있던데요. 하와이거... 일본계 미국인이 오너인거 같아요. 그분들 사진 나오던데요.
<Seony> 하겐다즈는 독일계 회사 아니었어요?
<Seony> 이름만 독일계인가 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 하와이 회사는 아니에요..
<Seony> 위키 가니까 뉴욕에서 만들어진 회사네요...
<Seony> 초콜렛 마카다미아, 바닐라 마카다미아 등등 마카다미아 섞은 음식은 많이 있어요. 커피도 그런게 나오기도 하고...
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 이런 사고의 점핑을 보았나...^^;;
<Seony> 하와이 안에서 생산되는 마카다미아 아이스크림 보면, 엄청 많이 들어가있는데 먹다보면 칼로리가 심히 걱정되는 수준이라...
<razGon_Xch> 제가 하겐다즈 보니 초콜릿이 생각나고 그러다 보니 하와이안 마카다미아 넛 초콜릿이 생각나서요.
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 동생이 애를 출산했는데, 눈 앞에서 못보니까 실감이 안가네요...
<razGon_Xch> 그런애들이 자라나는 것을 보면 더 신기하더군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<grr> hi
<grr> hi
<Seony> Hi
<grr> Seony: new ipad 득템했어요
<Seony> 오... 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 말로만 듣던 레티나 아이패드...
<grr> apple 매장의 판매방식이 좀 특이하더군요
<Seony> 아이폰 레티나도 충분히 선명한데, 아이패드에 레티나 달았으니 정말 눈이 호강하는 기분일 것 같네요
<grr> 네, 카드값 청구되기 이전까지는요 ㅎㅎ...
<Seony> 어떻게 틀린데요? 저도 다음주에 고모가 아이패드 사러가자고 해서 같이 가야하는데...
<razGon_Xch> grr, 안녕하세요? 축하드립니다.!!
<grr> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요? 감사합니다.!!
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 오옷!! 온가족이 사과 사랑!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 와이프 어디쯤 왔는지 찍어봐야겠군요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 진짜 놀라운 점이 저희 고모부가 완전 짠돌이 중에 상 짠돌이거든요....
<Seony> 매달 핸드폰비 내는 것도 아까워서 핸드폰 없이 사는 사람인데...
<razGon_Xch> 잡스는 종결자네요!!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런 사람이 아이패드를 사겠다고 하니...
<Seony> 아이패드의 위력이 어느정도인지 실감이 가죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그것도 3G 버전으로 매달 데이터요금까지 내가면서...
<grr> 패드는 어플 가격이 좀 비싸네요
<Seony> 그건 패드전용 앱들만 그래요...
<Seony> 요즘 보통 겸용으로 만드는 추세던데...
<Seony> 겸용으로 안만드는 앱들 보면, 돈독 올랐다는 느낌만 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 겸용 아닌 iphone 어플들은 해상도의 압박이 느껴지네요;
<Seony> 이번에 아이패드3 소개할 때 등장한 그 겜이 인피니티 블레이드 만든데서 만든 겜이라더라구요.
<Seony> 언리얼3 엔진으로 만들었다던데요...
<grr> 아.. 애플메장에서도 본거 같아요 그거
<Seony> 바램이 있다면 인피니티 블레이드처럼 단순한거 말고, 디아블로 같은 RPG계열로 나왔으면 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 오늘 나오면서 옆 매장에서 키보드 달린 케이스 팔던데.. 80$나 하길레 그냥 말았어요
<Seony> 그 정도 그래픽에 리얼타임 RPG 나오면... 가격이 한 $10 해도 살텐데 ㅎㅎ
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ...
<grr> IPen 을 아무리 찾아봐도 없길래 못산게 아쉽네요
<Seony> 패드 위에 대고 쓰는 펜인가봐요?
<grr> 네.. 패드 밑에 usb 연결하는 부분에 바형 조맨한거 하나달구 팬으로 쓰는거에요
<grr> 아주 세밀하게 되더라구요..
<Seony> 저도 애플스토어에서 펜 하나 샀는데, 생각만큼 반응이 빠르지 않아서 안쓰거든요...
<Seony> 겜할 때 좀 편하게 할까 싶어서 샀는데, 응답이 느려서... 구석에 쳐박... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 제 리눅스 홈서버에 새로만드는계정으로 로그인해보실분...
<cartes9> 테스트 해주세요
<Seony> 제가 해드리죠
<cartes9> 네 감사드립니다(__)
<grr> 빨리 탈옥만 되길 기다려야겠네요...
<razGon_Xch> 질문있는데요. 슈퍼DMZ로 서버지정하면 외부에서 아이피지정해서 연결할 수 있다는 데요. 인트라넷도 연결이 되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 슈퍼DMZ라면 IP를 개별적으로 따로 받은 것으로 알고 있는데 말이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 그냥 공인IP2개 내어주면 될것을.
<Seony> SuperDMZ는, 제가 알고있기로는, 외부에서 요청이 들어오면 모든 포트에 대한 연결을 DMZ에 지정된 IP로 보내주는 기능일 거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 보안상에 문제가 생기려나요?
<Seony> 문제가 생기는 게 아니라 다른 PC들이 불편해질 수 있죠.
<Seony> 안써봐서 확실히 모르겠지만, 다른 PC들에게 가야할 정보들이 DMZ로만 갈 수 있다거나 하는..
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 외부로 연결은 서버만 되게 하면 되는데 말이죠. 문제는 인트라넷에서는 정상적인 연결이 되야 한다는 점입니다.
<Seony> 왜냐면, 모든 "들어오는 연결"에 대한 요청을 DMZ로만 보내거든요.
<Seony> 음... 연결이 안되서 고민해본적은 아직 없는 거 같네요.
<Seony> 공유기에서 포트만 제대로 포워딩 해주면 되는 부분이라서요..
<razGon_Xch> 인터넷 사업자를 바꾸었는데요. 포트가 모자라서요. 공유기를 2중으로 물려서 사용하게 하더군요.
<Seony> 제가 말하는 포트는 그 물리적인 포트가 아니라 서버에서 서비스를 제공하는 포트에요...
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그렇게 되니 IP주소를 찾을 수가 없어서요. 거기까지 막혀있었는데.
<Seony> 공유기를 2중으로 물리면, 다른 한 공유기에서 DHCP를 꺼주지 않으면 문제가 생기죠.
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<Seony> 그럴 때는 공유기를 쓰는 게 아니라 스위칭 허브를 쓰시면 됩니다...
<razGon_Xch> 네트워크 설정,..
<razGon_Xch> 스위칭허브? 헉.. 공부해야될게...
<razGon_Xch> 메모...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 공유기가 있으시니까, 그냥 스위칭 허브만 사서 공유기에 물리시면 공유기가 알아서 IP 나눠줄 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 그게 엘지유플러스에서 줬어요. 공유기와 허브.
<razGon_Xch> 무선라우터와 유선라우터.
<razGon_Xch> 유선에서 받아서 무선라우터로 연결해서 4포트를 연결했습니다.
<Seony> 음... 제가 제품을 못봤으니 그게 스위칭 허브가 확실히 맞는지는 모르겠지만, 일단 중요한 건 DHCP가 작동하는 기계들을 서로 연결하면, 2중으로 중첩되는 곳에 물린 서버는 서비스에 문제가 생겨요.
<Seony> 2중으로 포트를 포워딩 해주면 되겠지만, 그게 바람직한 방법은 아니거든요..
<razGon_Xch> 한쪽의 기능을 오프시켜야 겠군요.
<Seony> 다른 공유기 밑에 물려있는 공유기의 DHCP를 끄시면 됩니다..
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 한개의 공유기처럼 관리가 되나요?
<Seony> 한 개의 공유기처럼 관리를 하실려면 공유기 하나에 스위칭 허브를 물려야죠.
<Seony> 비록 DHCP는 꺼도 다른 기능이 살아있으니까 한 개의 공유기라고 볼 순 없을 거에요
<ihavnoth> 우울한 월요일이에요
<Seony> 날씨가 우울한가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 노트북 3년 쓰니 ESC 키가 잘 안먹네요
<ihavnoth> 너무 일이 막시켜요
<ihavnoth> 월요일부터 3가지 일이 동시에 떨어지는데 어떻게 조절을 못하겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 우울하네욧.
<razGon_Xch> 인트라넷용 메신저 좋은거 뭐있을까요?
<Seony> IRC죠.
<Seony> 일단 가볍고, 빠르고, 윈도우든 리눅스든 다 가능하고..
<razGon_Xch> irc도 인트라넷으로 쓸수 있는지요?
<razGon_Xch> 인터넷으로 연결되지 않은 채로 서로 연결되게 쓸수 있는 메신저요. 인트라넷으로만쓰는거 말이죠.
<ihavnoth> 네 가능하지만 더 편한 프로그램이 있을꺼에요
<razGon_Xch> 저희 병원에서 인트라넷으로 쓸만한게 뭐있을까 고민중이였거든요.
<ihavnoth> 오픈소스중에 있을듯하네요 포럼에서 본거같은데 기억이 안나네요
<razGon_Xch> 잘안쓰는 메신저 프로그램인 미3라는 주식 전용 프로그램썼는데. 이게 점점 바이러스 안고들어오는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> http://ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=20449&view=next
<ihavnoth> 이글이였네요 써보진 못했어요
<razGon_Xch> 함써보겠습니다.
<letmeln> 우분투 10.04 lts 를 ubuntu.com에서 다운받는데 중간에 자꾸끊어 지는데 혹시 한국에서 어디 받을 수 있는 곳 있나요 ?
<ihavnoth> ftp.daum.net이나
<ihavnoth> ftp.kaist.ac.kr이 있지만 보통 토렌트로 받습니다.
<ihavnoth> 집에서 받아오 4-8분정도면 받아지더군요
<ihavnoth> 이틀 연속 중국영화보다 자게되겠네요 토렌트에서 막 받았는데 이틀연속 중국영화네요
<letmeln> 아 감사합니다~
<ihavnoth> 영화에서 잘생긴 남자들은 뚜껑 열린 차타고 댕기는군요
<ihavnoth> 지금부터 부품하나하나 사서 조립하면 10년안에 쓸만한 오픈카 싸게 하나 만들 수 있을까요?
<kolay> 못만듭니다.
<kolay> 클래식 세단은 만들수 있을것 같네요.
<ihavnoth> 그럼 로또밖에 없군요
<kolay> 차를 직접 만든다면 내장재를 최고급으로 할 수 있을겁니다.
<kolay> 작년에 영국 왕자 결혼식 있었는데...
<kolay> 호화마차를 본떠서 만들어볼 수 있겠네요.
<ihavnoth> 자동차 맹그는 동호회 검색해봐야겠네요
<kolay> 배만드는 동호회는 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 전에 같이 일하시던 분이 요트는 만들더라고요
<kolay> 경비행기 동호회는 업체까지 차렸다는데 소식이 없네요.
<kolay> 하나 구입해서 배워 볼랬드만...
<ihavnoth> 근데 천천히 일년정도 걸려서 8천정도 재료비에 완성품 1억 4천정도 팔았다고 하더라고요
<kolay> 2대만 만들면 중소기업이네요.
<kolay> 일년에 2대만 만들더라도...
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 영화 두편 봤는데 둘다 끝장남들이 나오네요
<ihavnoth> Barney's Version 2010/Dont.Go.Breaking.My.Heart.2011
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-20
<sadragoner> 안녕하세요
<sadragoner> 누구 계신가요?
<sadragoner> 코분투 사이트 가입한 새내기 입니다.
<sadragoner> 코분투 11.10 다운받으려고 하는데 다운이 안되고 오류화면으로 나오네요
<sadragoner> 누구 다운받을수 있는 방법 아시는 분 계신가요?
<sadragoner> 안녕하세요
<sadragoner> 코분투 11.10 다운 받을수 없나요? 다운로드 링크가 안되던데요, 아시는 분 없나요?
<sadragoner> 수고하세요
<yemharc> sadragoner : http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<yemharc> 코분투는 현재 살아있는 링크 없을겁니다.
<sadragoner> 감사합니다 ^^
<sadragoner> yemharc님 여기 코분투는 없는거 같은데요, 제가 못찾는건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 없는게 맞아요
<yemharc> 현재 코분투 구버전 링크는 살아있는게 없어요
<yemharc> 굳이 11.10을 찾으시는거라면 이미지를 가지고 있는 분들에게 요청하셔야 할겁니다.
<sadragoner> 네, 친절한 답변 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> 일단 간단한 한글세팅 정도는 할 줄 아신다면 우분투 11.10을 설치하셔서 사용해도 무방합니다.
<sadragoner> 저 어제 처음 리눅스란걸 해보고 싶어저셔 처음 시도하는거라서요.
<yemharc> 아하
<sadragoner> 우분투 11.10 받고 한글로 설정하기까지 해보긴 했는데
<sadragoner> 시디에서 바로 맛보기로 해서 그런지 잘안도ㅣ는거 같기도 하고.. 그러다가 코분투 알게되었어요
<sadragoner> 그래서 기왕에 설치하는거 코분투로 해보고 싶어서 여기저기 알아보고 있는데 구하기가 어렵네요^^
<sadragoner> 우분투 11.10 받은거 설치하고 설정에서 한글로 선택하면 되나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어차피 코분투라는게 딱히 다른게 아니라
<yemharc> 우분투를 한글화 해 놓은거에요
<yemharc> 그 외에 편의성을 높이기 위해 미리 몇몇 패키지를 설치해 놓구요
<sadragoner> 아.. 처음 접하는거라서, 더우기 영어에 취약해서요 ^^
<sadragoner> 천상 하나씩 시행착오 거쳐야 겠네요^^ 포럼 봐가면서 해봐야 겠네요^^
<yemharc> 영어는 사실 장벽이 아니에요
<yemharc> 명령어는 영어가 아닙니다 :)
<sadragoner> 네 ^^
<Seony> 그냥 사전 보시면서 해도 될 거에요..
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 밀옹~!
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 발라당~!
<Ponics_beginner> 써니옹 / 오래간만에 " 하이요! "
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Ponics_beginner, yemharc, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.3
<Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
<Coffee_instant> 써니씨
<Seony> 써니씨라... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 써니씨
<bluedusk> >_<)/
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 그럼 전 불덕씨가 되나요?
<bluedusk> ...
<Seony> 원래 씨라는 호칭이 자기보다 좀 어린 사람한테 하는 거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 뭐 꼭 호칭이 그런 건 아닌데, 그래도 자기보다 아랫사람이 누구씨 누구씨 하는 거 별로 듣긴 안좋더라구요....
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<xubuntu185> hi man
<xubuntu185> I am korean
<xubuntu185> anyone who?
<grr> hi
<Ponics_beginner> grr / hi
<grr> ooops
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-21
<ihavnoth> Ad-hoc에 대해서 제가 오해했나보군요
<ihavnoth> 1:1이라고 생각했는데 방금 3대를 Ad-hoc ssid를 통일하니 3대 모두 통신이 되는군요
<ihavnoth> 1:n이였군요
<drake> 냠
<yistee> 안녕하십니까?
<yistee> 식사 하셨습니까
<yistee> 질문이 있습니다
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<yistee> 안녕하세요
<yistee> cartes9님 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 네 안녕하세요
<yistee> CD없이 우분투 설치하는 법 아시는 분~~~~~~
<cartes9> 700메가 이상되는 USB드라이브로 설치할수도있어요
<yistee> USB도 없어요~~~!
<yistee> ~ 수고하셨어요잘가세요
<yistee> 다시올께요~~
<gum> 안녕하세요
<gum> 저기 질문이좀 있는데ㅣ
<Guest19596> 지금 답변하실수있는분좀 계신가요
<Guest19596> 저기요~~
<jason-jang> 위 4줄 문장은 불필요합니다. 곧장 본론 말씀하세요. 그러면..
<Seony> 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<jason-jang> 혹시 답 아는 분이 글을 보고 있으면 답 할 겁니다.
<jason-jang> Seony, 오랫만여요~~~ ^^
<Guest19596> 넹
<Seony> jason-jang, 네. 안녕하세요. 요즘 무지 바쁘네요
<Guest19596> 다름이 아니고 제가 넷북에 우분투를 설치했는데 너무 영어로 나와서 코분투란걸 오늘 알았습니다
<jason-jang> 듣기 좋습니다. (물론 본인은 힘드시겠지만....) 뭐든 열심하시니..잘 될 겁니다.
<Guest19596> 그런데 코분투 사이트에서 다운받을라하면 다운이안되네요
<Guest19596> 무엇이 문제일가요
<jason-jang> 우분투 설치할 때, 한글을 선택해서 하면 일단은 코분투 없어도 됩니다.
<Guest19596> 한글로 설치했는데요 파폭도 그렇고
<Guest19596> 워드같은것들도 영어로나오네요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 코분투 iso가 있는 분도님 서버가 죽은듯...
<Guest19596> 아~ㅠ그런가요.ㅠㅠ
<Guest19596> 에고 답변감사합니다
<Seony> 우분투를 한글화하는 방법에 대해서 찾아보세요.
<Seony> 별로 어렵지 않습니다...
<Guest19596> 아하
<Guest19596> 그런가요
<Guest19596> nabi 말씀하시는건가요?
<jason-jang> 나비'는 InputMethodEditor ime 일 뿐입니다.
<Guest19596> 에고 어렵네요^^;
<Guest19596> nabi는 설정했는데
<Seony> Guest19596: http://goo.gl/amDQb
<Guest19596> 모든프로그램 메뉴부터해서 영어로 나와서 난감하네요
<jason-jang> IME 말고...L10n = Localization 을 말합니다.
<Guest19596> 감사합니다^^
<jason-jang> 모든프로그램 메뉴부터해서 영어로 나와서 난감하네요 <---- 라고 하면, 설치할 때, 한글로 설치를 하지 않은 듯
<Guest19596> 링크따라가서 한번 해봐야겠습니다
<Guest19596> 한글로했는데 메뉴들이 영어로나옵니다.ㅠㅠ
<jason-jang> 메뉴>시스템>관리>언어....를 확인해 보세요.
<jason-jang> 물론 영어로...되어 있는 메뉴겠지만, 구조는 같아요.
<Guest19596> 넹
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<jason-jang> 오랫만입니다. razGon_OpQ !
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_OpQ> 오래간만요
<jason-jang> 오늘이면, 꽃샘추위가 끝난다죠?!
<razGon_OpQ> 혹시 번외지만. 윈7 ai7을 사용하실줄아시는분?
<razGon_OpQ> 아직 담주도 온다고하던데요
<jason-jang> 아 담주도 꽃샘추위가? 아...
<Seony> AI7은 뭐에요? AI하면 저는 Adobe Illustrator밖에 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 번외 도 좋고요. ai7이란?
<razGon_OpQ> 윈도7인증프로그램
<razGon_OpQ> ^^;
<jason-jang> ai 좋은데. 7은 참 오래된 판=버젼
<gumbaba> 에고 아무리해도
<gumbaba> 한글은 나오는데
<razGon_OpQ> 드레이크님이 제격인데
<gumbaba> 응용프로그램들 메뉴는 고대로 영어네요
<gumbaba> 코분투 다운 사이트 살아날떄까지 기다려야할듯하네요.ㅠㅠ
<jason-jang> gumbaba, 영어로 나오는 무른모...........예들 들자면? 뭐가 있어요? 언제 살아날지 아무도 몰라요
<gumbaba> 파이어폭스를
<gumbaba> 실행시키면
<jason-jang> 으휴~ 파폭 한글판을 설치하면 되죠.
<gumbaba> 마우스 커스를 위로 대면 메뉴 뜨잖아요? 그것들이나 워드같은것들 메뉴가 모두 영어네요
<jason-jang> 영문판 오에스에서도 한글판 파폭을 설치하면 되겠구만요!!!
<gumbaba> 센터인가 거기들어가서 설치하려해도
<gumbaba> 다운로드 실패만됩니다.ㅠ
<jason-jang> 파폭 한글판을 설치했어요?
<gumbaba> 센터에 한글판도있나요
<gumbaba> 따로 주소쳐서 다운받아야하는건가요?
<jason-jang> 모지라 웹사이트에서 다운받으세요
<gumbaba> 모지라 싸이트서받은건 그냥 폴더생성해서 압축푸니 한글로 되긴하는데
<gumbaba> 왼쪽 아이콘으론 안가지더라구요
<gumbaba> 왼쪽 아이콘에 파폭 실행하면 다시 영어판이되고
<gumbaba> 폴더들어가서 실행하면 한글이고^^;
<gumbaba> 센터에서 크롬이좋다해서
<gumbaba> 센터서 다운받으려고 했더니 에러뜨네요;;
<jason-jang> 영문 파폭은 한글 언어팩을 추가 설치하면 됩니다.
<gumbaba> 아하
<gumbaba> 그런가요?
<jason-jang> 에러가 뜬다.............고 막연히 말씀 마시고, "어떤 에러"다..라고 말씀 주셔야 해요
<gumbaba> 에러가
<gumbaba> 잠시만요
<gumbaba> an unhandlable error occured
<jason-jang> 파폭 한글화는 mike sierra 님 글 찾아 보세요.
<gumbaba> there seems to be a programming error in apdaemon,the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management realted tasks.
<gumbaba> 이렇께뜹니다
<gumbaba> apdaemo  ----- > aptdaemon 이네요
<jason-jang> Ubuntu S/w Center 와 시냅틱 패키지 메니저를 동시에 켜 놓은 건 아니죠?
<gumbaba> 부팅하고나서 파폭 으루 코분투 싸이트들어간거말고는
<gumbaba> 없어요
<gumbaba> 제께 잘못된건가요?
<gumbaba> 파폭으루 인터넷하다 제가 즐겨가는 싸이트가 사진을 플래쉬로 돌리는 싸이트가있는데
<gumbaba> 거기들어가면 플래쉬 다운받으라해서 다운받으면
<gumbaba> 에러뜨구;;
<gumbaba> 다운 자체가 안됩니다.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 런치패드에 버그리포트 되어있긴 한데...
<jason-jang>  "우분투+아이폰.샘"으로 검색을 하면  파이어폭스 영문판을 설치후 한글팩을 추가하는 방법이 자세히 설명 되어 있습니다.
<gumbaba> 넹
<gumbaba> 감사합니다
<jason-jang> 기타 '마이크 시에라' 말고 책 쓴 분........누구더라, 아, " Open Sea "로 검색해도 자세히 설명 있습니다.
<Seony> gumbaba: 혹시 이렇게 나오나요? http://askubuntu.com/questions/57101/cannot-install-any-software-from-the-software-center-due-to-ttf-mscorefonts-inst
<gumbaba> 링크 보니
<gumbaba> 제가 쓴것까지만 나오고요 그밑에 글들은 안나옵니다
<gumbaba> 우선 답변란에 있는대로 함해보겠습니다
<Seony> 일단은 링크 보니까 해결방법이 있는데, 터미널 열고 한 번 해보셋요...
<gumbaba> 넹
<gumbaba> 감사합니다
<Seony> 그리고 규칙 읽어보셨을테니... 끊어치지 마시구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오래 걸려도 기다려드릴테니까 끊어치는 건 자제해주세요.
<gumbaba> 넵 알겠습니다^
<Seony> 저는 이만 시간이 너무 늦어서 자러갑니다..
<jason-jang> Gud Nite Seony
<gumbaba> 에고 링크대로했는데도
<razGon_OpQ> 주무세요
<Seony>  넵. 내일 또 뵙겠습니다.
<gumbaba> 안되는군요
<gumbaba> 넵 들어가세요
<jason-jang> 벌써 가셨거든욧! 버럭 ㅎㅎㅎ
<gumbaba> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<Sunn> 노크노크~~
<Sunn> 우분투 코리아 페이지 접속이 안되네요. 무슨 일이 있는걸까요??
<jason-jang> ubuntu-kr.org 가 맞는 것 입니다. ubuntu.or.kr 은 일시적인 오류 인 듯.
<Sunn> 그렇군요..^^ 감사합니다.
<Sunn> 북마크 수정하니 잘들어가네요.
<Sunn> 요즘 점점 윈도우보다 우분투가 편하게 느껴지는건 왜인건지....ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> curlftpfs로 ftp 마운트시, fuse: missing mountpoint paramenter 뜨는건 뭐때문일까요..?
<jason-jang> "missing mountpoint" 말 그대로 일 것 같은데...저는 다른 ftp 써서 잘 모르겠..........통과. ㅎ 죄송
<Sunn> ㅡㅡa 아이폰 어플내에 ftp 서버를 마운트 해볼려고 하니 저모양이네요.
<Sunn> 노틸러스에서는 잘만 열리는데....
<Sunn> 마운트 명령어 다른게 또 있을까요?
<jason-jang> gui 에서 하는 마운트 정도?!
<Sunn> 예.
<Sunn> 아...
<Sunn> 그거 명령어로는 처리 안될까요..?
<jason-jang> cli 에서는 mount , gui 에서는 뭐 클릭질.....뿐이겠죠?!
<jason-jang> ftp 에서는 open 쯤 되려나요?
<Sunn> @_@ 윈도우에서 갓넘어온 지라 정리가 안되네요.
<jason-jang> 뭐 저도 비슷합니다.
<Ponics_beginner> jason-jang / 재순님 넙죽~!
<jason-jang> 오랫만입니다.~~~ 잘 지내시져?
<Ponics_beginner> jason-jang / 아니요.. 잘 못지내고 있습니다.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<jason-jang> 하하하 엄살도....
<Ponics_beginner> jason-jang / 엄살이 아니고 레알 입니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<jason-jang> 뭐 설마 저만 하시겠어?
<Ponics_beginner> jason-jang / 아마도 더 할지도 모릅니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<jason-jang> 흐
<Ponics_beginner> jason-jang / 요즘 어케 지내시나효 ?
<jason-jang> 아. 왜 전에 말씸 드렸쟎우~ 날품팔이 ...하고 있다니까요.
<Sunn> 혹시 curlftpfs 익숙하신분 계신가요..?
<jason-jang> Sunn, 서버가 아이폰 이요?
<jason-jang> 아이폰 앱중에서 ftp svr 은 모르겠고요, 우분투 또는 리눅스 를  ftp 서버로 쓴다면 vsftp 를 검토해 보세요. 막강 보안 + 관리 편리 합니다.
<Sunn> 옷
<Sunn> 이제 봤습니다. 그런데 나가셨네요....^^;;
<Sunn> 기본적인것도 모르니 이거 맨땅에 해딩이네요..
<Sunn> 리눅스에서 폴더명령에 띠어쓰기 지원이 안되나요..?!
<Sunn> ㅠ.ㅠ 이거, ntfs에 있는 폴더를 어떻게 마운트 시키죠..
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~
<Sunn> 노크노크..?
<Sunn> 모두들 전멸이신가..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-22
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.. 네임서버세팅이 등록기관 네임서버변경에서 잘않되요.. 혹시 도와주실분 구합니다;
<razGon_Xch> 아직까지 굳모닝!
<razGon_Xch> 봄비오는 나른한 아침입니다.
<razGon_Xch> http://goo.gl/W6I7h
<razGon_Xch> 이런 아이디어 상품 나왔는데. 리눅스에서도 비슷하게 구현 가능할까요?
<yemharc> 입력을 양쪽으로 받는 장치만 있으면 될거같은데요
<razGon_Xch> http://goo.gl/m9jvk
<razGon_Xch> 예 그러면 될거 같더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이 장치는 32비트만 지원한답니다.
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 듀얼코어 이상이 대세이니 나누어서 쓰는 방법이면 괜찮아 보일거 같습니다만,
<yemharc> 돈 좀 들여서 서버급(?)으로 맞춰놓고 집안 사람들이 사용하는것도 괜찮을거 같고요
<razGon_Xch> 예 제가 전에 말씀드린 진료용 컴을 서버하나로 하고 단말식으로 가는 방법을 말씀드린게 이거입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 서버는 옥타코어급으로 만들어 놓구. 병원내 컴들은 넷북급으로 해서 관리해보는 것을 구상해보았습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 옥타코어는 희망.ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 서버를 옥타로 해놓는다면 넷북급도 아깝네요
<yemharc> Diskless를 추천합니다 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 오!! 그런 방법도 있겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 독립부팅용 USB끼우는 방법도 괜찮겠네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그것도 괜찮죠
<razGon_Xch> 실제로는 하드가격이 싸져서 사용은 안한다고 하던데요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 볼때는 조금은 문제가 있는데. 진료실 하드는 모자른 면이 있는데. 접수실 컴의 하드는 남아돕니다. 아직도 100기가 정도 남아있음.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 물리치료실은 150기가 남아있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 이건 거의 하드 반개 분량의 자원인데 아깝더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 넷으로 연결해서 보는 방법이 있겠습니다만,
<razGon_Xch> 이것을 통합시켜 놓으면 자원의 움직임이 쉬울거라 생각됩니다만, ....
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 아직까지는 상상입니다만, diskless단말기등의 제작 비용이 적다면 괜찮으리라 생각됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> http://goo.gl/RHQnQ
<razGon_Xch> 우분투를 이용한 방법이 여기 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 집에서 컴을 통합시키는 것을 실험해 봐야 겠습니다. 흥미로운 내용.근데 기가바이트 지원 공유기 사야겠군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> PXE로군요
<yemharc> 원래 저런 용도는 아닌데 저런 응용도 가능하네요
<razGon_Xch> 제가 내용을 다이해를 못했지만. 제가 원하는 체제는 저런식이지요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 연말쯤에 새로운 무선기준이 나온 기기가 나온다는데. 무선으로 해도 어느정도 무리없을려나요?
<razGon_Xch> 클라우드 컴퓨팅이겠죠? 이런게? 아니려나요?^^;
<yemharc> 클라우드...중의 하나에요
<yemharc> 특히 저 PXE는 중심 기술 중의 하나이기도 하구요
<razGon_Xch> 저방식에서 OS를 달리하는 방법도 가능할까요?
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우7과 우분투, 혹은 센트OS등으로 해서요.
<yemharc> 불가능하진 않을텐데, 윈도우는 모르겠네요. 워낙 저런쪽 기술에는 약한 OS인지라...
<razGon_Xch> 강좌에서는 윈도우7은 지원된다고 해서 했는데.
<razGon_Xch> 우분투같은 리눅스는 당연히... 되겠...아!! 기본이 우분투서버군요!!
<razGon_Xch> 저기에 gui올려서 하면 되겠네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<razGon_Xch> 예전에 slax 리눅스를 PXE방식으로 부팅한적이 있었는데. 인터넷서핑이 안되더군요. 그것만 빼고는. 좋았습니다.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 흠
<bluedusk> 꽁수 쩌내염
<bluedusk> =__=
<razGon_Xch> ^^;;
<razGon_Xch> 컴세대를 저런식으로 돌리는데 옥타코어 정도면 되겠죠?
<bluedusk> 실제 서버 사양은 안높아도 될꺼 같은디요.;
<razGon_Xch> 그런가요?
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 쿼드코어정도?
<bluedusk> 굳이 쿼드까지 안가도 될거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 서버에서 저 메뉴얼대로 iscsi 서비스랑 dhcp랑 tftpd 정도만 도는거면
<razGon_Xch> 저런 방식으로 하면 자원의 효율적인 배분이 가능하겠죠?
<bluedusk> 글쎄요
<bluedusk> 어떻게 구성해서 이용하느냐애 따라 다르겠지만
<bluedusk> 치명적인 약저은
<bluedusk> 서버가 죽으면 ...
<bluedusk> ................
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 생각도 하기 싫어요.
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 diskless client의 제작 가격이 얼마가 되느냐이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그가격이 정말 싸게 먹히면 서버가격만 맞추면 되겠죠.
<bluedusk> dell인가 hp 에서 thin client 라고 diskless 피시를 파는걸 본적이 있긴 한데
<razGon_Xch> 전체 네트웍 구성비율도요.
<razGon_Xch> 구성비율이 아니라.. 구성 비용이겠군요.^^;
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 이전에 쓰고 있는 피시의 생명연장의 꿈용도로도 쓰일수도 있을듯합니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, aloha!
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_Xch> what a groomy April rainy day!
<razGon_Xch> Becuz, no one visit my office...ㅜ,ㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> http://goo.gl/m9jvk
<razGon_Xch> 제가 원하는 체계에 대해서 정리해놓은 포스팅이 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이거네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 더미단말기 같은 역할을 해주는 하드웨어네요.
<Seony> 윈도우 전용이라는 점만 빼면 아주 좋네요
<Seony> 사실 윈도우 리모트 데스크탑도 아무리 내부 네트웍이라고 해봐야 끊기는 속도는 어쩔 수 없거든요...
<razGon_Xch> 흠. 생각보다 끊기는 속도가 심하려나요?
<bluedusk> 리모트데스크탑은 좀 끊기는게 ..-_-;
<bluedusk> 심각하죠
<Seony> 네. 비교를 하자면, 빠른 VNC 정도.
<razGon_Xch> http://goo.gl/RHQnQ
<razGon_Xch> 아!! 잘못 붙여넣기 했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데... 우리봇이 링크안내를 안해주네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이겁니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 봇이 지금 어디 출장나갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 한야얄씨로 갔으려나요?ㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 아예 접속을 안했어요
<razGon_Xch> 이건 뭐... 잤~썰!
<razGon_Xch> 이거인데요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 봇대리 피로 누적으로 병가...
<Seony> 오늘 어떤 사람 윈도우 재설치 해주고 $50 받기로 했는데, 이거 받아서 저녁이나 먹어야겠네요.
<Seony> 와이프가 라면 먹으라던데 ㅋㅋ 잘됐다
<razGon_Xch> 오우..
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<Seony> MacUpdate에서 대박세일하네요. VMware Fusion4랑 Typinator5만으로도 이미 충분한 가치...
<Seony> yemharc: vmware 아직 안사셨으면 한 번 보세요. http://goo.gl/BBrq1
<yemharc> Seony: 사실 페러렐즈로 사려고 하고 있어요
<yemharc> VM도 나쁘지는 않은데, 페러렐즈의 그 착 달라붙어서 돌아가는 맛이 더 끌리더라구요
<Seony> 패러럴즈는 업뎃을 너무 자주해서... ㅎㅎ 올해인가 내년인가 산사자 나오면 분명 패러럴즈8 나올거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics-Beginner> yemharc / 쩝... 이번에 FM1 AMD CPU 구매해서 조립했는데 아놔.. CPU 불량... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<Ponics-Beginner> 보드 파워 HDD RAM 까지 다 바꿨는데 결국 CPU 불량.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<razGon_OpQ> 포닉스님 어떤 모델로 사셨는지요? 저도 최근에 3500사서 쓰고 있어서요
<razGon_OpQ> Amd apu가 나름 괜찮은데 불량품이라니...
<Sunn> kr이 아니라 ko구나.
<Sunn> 안녕하세요`
<Sunn> 쿨럭..;;실수로 종료를
<Sunn> 노크노크..
<Sunn> 계세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-23
<bundo> bluedusk  하이
<bluedusk> bundo, 안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk> bundo,님
<bundo> 넹
<bluedusk> 저 4월에 간단한거 발표 하나 할까요? virtualbox 를 이용한 usb 메모리에 우분투 깔기?
<bundo> 오케이 ^^;
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 무조건 신청만 하면 다 오케이인가요..;;
<bundo> 난 블루더스크님 은 오케이에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> bundo, 다음주 발표는 일이 있어서 거의 분도님 발표만 보고 중간에 가야 할꺼 같아요..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bundo> 오케이 ^^;
<Ponics-Beginner> bundo / 헛.. 분도님이닷...
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 유진이한테 한국 잘 오라고 전해줘요
<bundo> 내 전번도 갈쳐 주고
<bluedusk> 넴
<Ponics-Beginner> bundo / 이시간에 어쩐일이세요 ?
<bundo> 지구 방위군 근무 중 ㅠ,.ㅍ
<Ponics-Beginner> bundo / 그렇군요.. ㅋ
<Ponics-Beginner> bundo / 오늘 하고 내일은 아마도 부평에 있을듯 합니다.
<bundo> 오케이 ^^
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요.ㅎ
<Seony> 디아블로3 프리오더 질렀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 프리오더는 뭔가요?
<Seony> 선주문입니다. Pre-Order
<Sunn> 노크노크...?
<Sunn> Seony님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Sunn> 맨날 뵙는데 기억 못하실꺼에요~ 아이디가 자꾸 바뀌어서..^^;;;
<Seony> 아... 아이디를 하나만 쓰시면 제가 왠만하면 다 기억합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 맨날은 아니고 자주....쿨럭;;
<Sunn> 이젠 Sunn으로 나갈려구요~
<Seony> 제가 기억해놓겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 헛...감사합니다..^^
<Sunn> Seony_sever는 회사꺼이신가요..?
<Seony> 아뇨 집에 있는 서버에요
<Sunn> 아니, Sever^Seony이신가..?
<Sunn> 지금은 안바쁘세요?
<Seony> 한 2주만에 티비 하나 보는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 헛..^^;;;
<Sunn> 혹시 리눅스에서 유용한 PPA같은거 정리해놓은 포스팅이 없을까요..? 검색해도 잘 못찾겠네요.
<Seony> 음... 저도 한 번 찾아봐야할 거 같은데요...
<Sunn> ^^;; 아니에요.
<Seony> 디아블로3 선주문하고 다운로드 했는데 아직 설치는 안되네요
<Sunn> 오옷.. 그분이 나오셨나요?
<Sunn> +_+
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<Sunn> 갑자기 두근 두근....*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<Sunn> 이번엔 또 어떤 모습을 보여줄지..
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_Xch> 제 텍스트큐브가 굉장히 느려졌는데요. 무슨 문제일까요? 주소는 바로 따라가는데. 문제는 엄청느리게 로딩됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 혹시나 아파치 잘못인가 해서 같은 주소의 XE를 실행해보니 잘되더군요.
<Sunn> 글세요~ 저는 초보라^^
<razGon_Xch> 구글이나 네이버 치니 여러 내용들이 나오는데. 이유가 제각각이고 잘모르게 많아서요.
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 이건 yemharc 님에게 부탁드리는게 쵝오인데.ㅎ
<yemharc> razGon 지금 청소시간이라... 한 15분 뒤에요
<razGon_Xch> 오!!!
<razGon_Xch> 계셨군요.^^
<razGon_Xch> 예 링크 띄워주세요. 저 집에 있지만, 서버에서 기록중이니 확인하겠습니다.^^
<razGon_Xch> 아 집으로 퇴근하겠지만요
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 증상은 그것뿐인가요?
<yemharc> 그 외에 뭔가 에러메시지 같은건 없구요?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 느리게 로딩되지만 에러는 없었습니다.
<yemharc> 텍큐면 그 테터 말하시는거 맞죠?
<Sunn> 만약에 리눅스에서 ntfs파티션 내에 폴더중, '띄어쓰기'가 있는 폴더를 마운트 시킬려면 명령어를 어떻게 줘야 하나요..?
<Sunn> ex) My pictures
<yemharc> My\ pictures
<Sunn> 아하..! 감사합니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Sunn: 특문, 공백 등 기본적으로 "오류를 내게되는" 문자들은 앞에 \를 붙여주면 됩니다.
<Sunn> 예..^^
<razGon_PG> 퇴근후에 집에서 뵙겠습니다.ㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~
<Mait_> 나눔 글꼴 패키지 관리자 분 혹시 여기 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-24
<grr> hi
<Seony> PHP에서 디비에서 읽어올 텍스트의 라인이 몇줄이 되는지 알아낼 수 있는 방법 있을까요..,..
<Seony> 해결했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<Sunn> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<Sunn> I lost 'nabi' on my ubuntu....!!
<Sunn> how dare it...@@
<Sunn> languge pack is korean. So, 'Menu' and 'Systems' are written by korean.
<Sunn> But, I coudn't type it.......!!
<Sunn> TT
<Sunn> Some linuxer help me~
<Sunn> what's the problem...Um..
<Sunn> Opus~
<Sunn> hello...!
<Sunn> hello~~
<evilboy> !도윰
<evilboy> !도움
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-25
<grr> 테스트
<drake_kr> 테스트
<Seony> php에서 클릭했을 때 GET으로 요청을 보내는데, 이걸 좀 안전하게 보내는 방법이 있을까요..
<dal> sdf
<dal> 여기 한글 닉네임 안돼요
<Seony> dal: 한국서버가 아니라서 안됩니다.
<dal> 넹..
<dal> 으으
<dal> 님들 무슨 얘기 중이셨나여
<Seony> 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<dal> 네 알겠습니다..
<dal> 여긴 예전이나 지금이나 변함이 없군요.
<Seony> 늘상 똑같네요. 오늘은 휴일이라... 다들 안오셨어요...
<dal> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 큰일 낫습니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 제서버가...ㅠㅠ 맛이 갔습니다...엉엉...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 재부팅 시키고 난뒤에 서버가 안들어옵니다. 부팅신호랑 로딩까지 되는 메세지 나오다가 갑자기 화면이 안나오네요.
<razGon_Xch> 1시간 동안 두었는데... 블랙 화면만....
<razGon_Xch> 아마도 부팅쪽에 문제 있는거 같은데. 복구시키는 방법 없을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 안그러면 밀고 다시?^^;
<grr> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-18
<samahui> razGon_web:  안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 리붓
<samahui> 점심들은 맛나게 드셨는지요. 전 너무 많이 먹어서 졸음이 오내요
<samahui> 역시 월요일이 가장 힘든거 같아요
<samahui> ㅋ
<yemharc> 월요일마다 병에 걸려서 오래 못 사는걸지도 몰라요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럴지도 모르죠. 그래도 오늘 하루 넘기면 대체로 일주일이 쓰윽~ 흘러가버리니
<samahui> 어떻게든 버텨야죠 ㅎㅎ;
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> yemharc님 혹시 맥에서 화면 녹화 할 수 있는 어플 머 있는지 아시나요?
<yemharc> 퀵타임요
<yemharc> ...
<Markers> ..음?
<yemharc> 기본으로 깔린 퀵타임요
<yemharc> 전체녹화 부분녹화 다 되는데요 (...)
<yemharc> http://macnews.tistory.com/560
<Markers> 컴퓨터 스크린 녹화도 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 여기 보고 하세요
<Markers> 요런게 언제 있었지
<Markers> ...
<yemharc> 뭔가 엄청 화려하고 특별(???)한 녹화가 필요한거 아니면 충분합니다
<Markers> 헐..
<Markers> 대박
<Markers> 맥 짱이네요 이런게 언제 깔려 있었지?!
<yemharc> 그냥 기본인데요......
<yemharc> 윈도로 치면 미디어 플레이어
<yemharc> (...)
<Markers> ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 역시 yemharc님은 구글이십니다.
<yemharc> 전 그냥 찾는거 뿐이에요
<jaeyeun> 오옹..
<jaeyeun> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 로그오프 될때 끊기네요 지금 보니
<ko_> hi
<samahui> 정말 정신 없는 하루네요
<samahui> 계속 일일일
<razGon_web> 저퇴근합니다.
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<wispit> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> 드디어 서버 재복구.... 조금 더 가벼워 졌다지만... 쩝..글쎄요..
<samahui> 우선은 추카드립니다. 고생하셨네요.
<wispit> 츄카드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ^^; 감사합니다. 애들이 있으니 하루만에 될게 일주일 걸리네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 이래저래 한달 걸렸습니다.
<samahui> 전 회사에서 집에서 쓰는 서버는 저전력을 위해서 노트북을 쓰다보니 용량의 압박이 생기더군요
<samahui> 그래서 낼름 nas하나더 질렀습니다.
<samahui> 오늘 가서 세팅해야 하는데 ... 과연 오늘은 집에 갈 수 있을지 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요? 드디어 서버 재구축 완료 했습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 예전 버전으로 회기.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 결과는 달라진건 거의 없다는 xrdp
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 드디어 하셨군요.
<razGon_web> 애들이 방해를.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 세팅 잘해놓고 클론질라로 이미지 떠놓으세요.
<Work^Seony> 언제든지 복원 고고씽 할 수 있게요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아 맞다. 클론질라.ㅋㅋ 이번주 안으로 떠야 겠군요.
<razGon_web> owncloud를 세팅하는 문제와 홈피 작업만 남았네요.
<Work^Seony> owncloud야 뭐 그냥 디비 계정만 있으면 되니 ㅎㅎ 홈피작업만 좀 힘드시겠군요
<razGon_web> 그렇지도 않아요. 홈피에서 컨텐츠가 있던것은 블로그쪽이니 교회와 병원 홈피는 리뉴얼쪽으로 가닥을 잡았습니다.
<razGon_web> 앞으로 한달동안은 그쪽으로 준비해서 포스팅하려구요.
<razGon_web> 4-5월은 좀 바쁠거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 일단 서버세팅 쪽에 주력하셔서, 다 되면 바로 클론질라로 이미지 떠놓으세요
<Work^Seony> 홈피나 웹컨텐츠야 그냥 디비랑 폴더만 백업하면 되니..
<razGon_web> 옙
<samahui> 구형 노트북 하나가 방금 운명하셨습니다. 전원 충전이 안되네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 허걱...
<razGon_web> 애도...
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 저런...
<samahui> 작업하다 꺼져버려서 놀라서 봤더니 충전이 안되더군요
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<samahui> 덕분에 작업한거 날린게 더 마음 아픕니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이 모델이 원체 문제 많은 놈이기는 했는데 이런식으로 뒤통수 치며 갈지 몰랐습니다
<razGon_web> 그나저나 작업한거 날린건...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그래도 하드에 잇지 않나요?
<samahui> 저 어제부터 밤새 작업한거 저장을 언제 했는지 기억이 가물가물해서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 하드 빼서 확인할 엄두가 안나요
<razGon_web> 허걱..
<samahui> 분명 새벽녘에 잠시 눈붙이러 가기 전에 저장을 했을거라는 혹은 자동저장 기능이 작동했을거라는 기대를 가지고... 그냥 눕고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-19
<samahui> 역시 전자제품은 오래되어 좋은게 없군요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 예밀님도 더 늦기 전에 어서 미국 넘어와야죠? ㅋ
<yemharc> 으잉?;;
<Work^Seony> 인제 칼퇴근이 보장되는 곳에서 편하게 일해야죠
<yemharc> 저같이 실력없는 사람이 어찌 감히 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 일하는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 모르는 사람도 나름 고급인력 취급받는데, 예밀님 같은 분이 넘어와야죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 로또라도 맞으면 넘어갈까요
<Work^Seony> 저는 참고로, 뱅기랑 첫 6개월 어학원 학비 빼고 딱 천만원 들고왔었어요
<yemharc> 뭐 돈이야 나름 먹고 살 만큼은 있죠
<Work^Seony> 제 말은, 초기에 정착할만큼 적당한 돈만 있으면 이후에는 알바하면서 버티시면 된다는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 갑자기 권하시는 이유가?.... ......사실 하와이 생활은 들을때마다 부럽긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 제 블로그에 어떤 분이 유학상담에 대한 글을 올리셔서 답장을 해드리고나니까 갑자기 생각이 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 솔직히, 한국에서 일하는 많은 IT 하시는 분들이 미국 넘어와야한다고 생각하거든요
<Work^Seony> 근무조건이나 환경, 대우 등등이 비교도 할 수 없이 좋아서요...
<yemharc> 아........그건 확실히 그렇죠
<yemharc> 부정 못하는 정도가 아니라........ (한숨)
<Work^Seony> 특히 지금 하와이가, 대부분의 서버 플랫폼을 윈도우에서 리눅스로 바꿀려고 계획하고 있는 단계에요.
<Work^Seony> 2-3년 후면 인력이 많이 필요할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 전산 전공하는 애들 전부 다 윈도우만 쓰거든요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스는 아예 관심도 없고...
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 본토에서 인력을 데리고 오는 편인데, 하와이 사람들은 좀 유별난게, 하와이 사람들을 선호해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엥... 그건 또 의외네요. 아니 하와이가 유별난건가;;
<Work^Seony> 여기 사람들이 좀 유별나요
<yemharc> 전산 전공 정도면 리눅스 쓸법도 한데...
<Work^Seony> 절대 안써요 ㅎㅎ.  뭐 거진 관심이 없는 수준이죠
<yemharc> 흐어...
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 호놀룰루 시에서 IBM을 통해서 리눅스 기반 클라우드 시스템 도입했거든요
<Work^Seony> 주정부가 전체적으로 시스템을 리눅스로 갈아엎을 예정이죠...
<yemharc> 으겍..
<Work^Seony> 특히나 클라우드 플랫폼부터가 윈도우는 거의 없지않나요?
<yemharc> 라기보다 클라우드 플랫폼은 유닉스 일부랑 리눅스 뿐이에요
<yemharc> 윈도로도 할 수는 있는데 투자비용 생각하면 미친짓이죠
<yemharc> 보통 우리가 말하는 클라우드 서비스는 기본이 서버 천단위로 시작하거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 대당 비용도 그렇고 전기세도 그렇고 여튼 유지비가 상상을 초월하니까 요새 다들 ARM서버에 목이 마른거기도 하고요
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 주정부 CDS (Center on Disability Studies) 시스템 관리자들이 저희 사무실에서 미팅을 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 그쪽은 전부 윈도우 쓰거든요.  오픈스택 클라우드 보고 정말 깜짝 놀라던데요
<yemharc> 음....... 그건 그럴수도 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 버튼 클릭 몇번으로 가상 인스턴스 만들어내고, apt-get으로 드루팔 원터치로 설치하고..
<Work^Seony> 그거 보면서 아주 감명깊은 표정이더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아......그거 위/아래 가상머신 관리까지 자동화 한거 이미 회사에 있는데.......
<yemharc> 근데 오픈스택 제대로 사용하려면 몇가지 기술이 더 필요해요
<yemharc> 지금은 하드웨어 연결이 아직 클러스터링 단계여서 그 상태로는 오픈스택 효율을 100% 뽑아낼 수가 없거든요
<yemharc> 하드웨어 자원을 하나로 묶는 가상화 기술이 필요하죠
<Work^Seony> 지금도 어느정도 하나로 묶지않아요?
<yemharc> 아 그게 의미가 조금 틀려요
<Work^Seony> 인스턴스 생성하면, 그게 어디에 생성되는지, 어떤 서버의 자원을 사용하는지는 아예 몰라도 되더라구요
<jaeyeun> 안녕하세요~!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 이를테면 지금은 1G 램을 가진 서버 10대가 있으면 한번에 최대 사용가능한 램은 1G가 좀 안되겠죠 (가상머신 한개당)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 근데 이 하드웨어 자원을 통합하게 되면 1G램 서버 10대가 있다면 한번에 사용 가능한 램은 10G가 되는거죠
<jaeyeun> Openstack 이야기 중이신가봐요..
<yemharc> 물리적으로 분할된 머신을 하나로 사용할 수 있게 되야 오픈스택 파워가 제대로 발현되는거죠
<yemharc> 네
<jaeyeun> 저도 그런 문제가 뻔하게 보이긴 하더라구요
<yemharc> 그래서 아직까지는 "클러스터링"단계인거고, 실질적으로 물리적으로 분할되어 있는(네트워크로만 연결된) 머신을 하나로 묶는 가상화 솔루션은 하나도 없어요
<yemharc> 오픈스택은 개념은 장황하고 어려운데 사실 구조를 크게 갈라보면 OS에요
<jaeyeun> Infiniband로 ARM Many-core 서버를 묶는 방법으로 한번 이곳저곳 보고 있어요
<yemharc> 파일시스템, CPU, 램.....과 같은 3개의 구조를 가지니까요
<jaeyeun> yemharc: 그렇긴 하군요
<yemharc> if-band도 좀.......
<jaeyeun> 그게 100Gbps도 부족한 대역폭인데 그걸 어떻게 해결하나요...;;
<jaeyeun> 기계단에서보면 CPU Pool에서
<jaeyeun> CPU가 자유롭게 들어오고 빠져야하는 구조여야하는데
<Work^Seony> 음..
<jaeyeun> 그럴려면 CPU 사이 Bandwidth도 맞추어줘야하고..
<yemharc> 어차피 CPU는 중요하지 않아요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 내에서는 뭘 어떻게 해도 CPU는 병목자원이 아니니까요
<jaeyeun> yemharc:...? 그렇군요
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게 생각해보세요
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴하네요.
<Work^Seony> 병목자원은 아니죠
<yemharc> 컴퓨터의 모든 부품/통신칩 중에서 CPU는 가장 빠르죠
<jaeyeun> 병목자원이 아니긴 하네요..
<yemharc> 보드에 달린 모든 녀석들이 한번에 요청해도 CPU는 다 처리 가능해요
<yemharc> 문제는 그 CPU로 전달되기까지의 통로죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그걸로 따져보면 if-band도 결국 구조적으로는 랜카드의 확장개념인거구요
<jaeyeun> 네
<yemharc> 단순히 "머신 하나에서 다른 머신까지"의 속도가 빨라서는 근본적인 해결책이 안되지 않을까요?
<yemharc> .....이렇게 말하는 저도 딱히 해결법은 없긴 합니다만
<yemharc> (그걸_알면_내가_여기_있을까.bigFail)
<jaeyeun> 일단 그럼 지향하는 솔루션은.... 가상머신이 꼭 한 머신에만 종속되어있지 않고
<yemharc> 제가 위에서 말한 솔루션은 간단히 설명하면
<jaeyeun> 한 가상머신이 두 기계의 리소스를 같이 사용할 수 있게 만드는 거군요.
<jaeyeun> 두개 이상이거나요
<yemharc> 1G-ARM cpu x 10,   2G RAM x 10 이 하나의 세트라면
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 그렇다보니 오픈스택의 경우는 백업하기가 참 어렵더라구요.  오브젝트 스토리지인가 뭔가 때문에 제 보스 말로는 그냥 백업하면 안된다더라구요
<yemharc> 1G cpu, 2G ram의 머신 10대가 있는게 아니라
<yemharc> 10G cpu, 20G ram의 성능을 가지는 하나의 머신이 되는거죠
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 네 그냥은 못합니다
<jaeyeun> yemharc: 그렇기 때문에 hypervisor는 하나의 시스템으로 인식하고
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 저거의 장점이 뭐냐면요
<jaeyeun> 결국 VM Allocation이 훨씬 쉽고 ROI도 나오겠네요
<jaeyeun> yemharc: 넵
<yemharc> 하나로 인식한다는건 바꿔 말하면 가상머신을 올릴때 단일개체 하드웨어의 성능에 종속되지 않는다는거에요
<yemharc> 1G cpu, 2G ram이라면 가상머신의 성능 한계는 그보다 약간 떨어지는 정도겠죠?
<yemharc> 왜냐면 그 이상은 자원이 없으니까요
<yemharc> 그럼 그걸 10개 합쳐봐야 고만고만한 가상머신 10개가 있는것 뿐이고요
<yemharc> 그래서야 결국 클러스터링의 확장이 될 뿐이에요. 하드웨어 성능이야 뽑아먹겠지만요
<jaeyeun> yemharc: 네
<yemharc> 근데 반대로, 저 자원들을 하나로 묶을 수 있다면 10G cpu 20G ram을 가지는 가상머신도 구동이 가능해지는거죠
<yemharc> 요것만 가지고는 장점이 안되지만
<Work^Seony> 저희 오픈스택 시스템도 현재 8대의 서버에 대략 씨퓨 50개 램 100기가 정도가 가상머신용 인스턴스에 할당되어있는데, 마치 하나의 서버처럼 굴리더라구요..
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 8대면 테스트도 아니고 스터디 레벨이라는게 문제인거죠
<yemharc> 아까도 말씀드렸지만 진짜 "클라우드 서비스"를 하는 곳들은 기본이 데이터센터거든요
<jaeyeun> yemharc: ;;;
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 저희는 엄청나게 작은거고,
<Work^Seony> 실제로는 수백대씩 굴리는 경우죠
<jaeyeun> 그리고 정말 지금 IaaS 서비스를 하는 곳이 어디가 있나요..?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 그냥 떠오르는거라면......
<jaeyeun> AWS, Rackspace 제하고요
<yemharc> 일단 아마존, 락스페이스, 구글 C-Engine, RightScale, FlexCloud........
<yemharc> 정도네요
<jaeyeun> 어차피 IaaS는 빅 벤더들이나 가능한 이야기고...
<jaeyeun> 그 위에서 뭐할지가 할 일이죠
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 근데 빅벤더들도 제가 말한 저것들때문에 골머리 썪고 있거든요
<yemharc> 아...... 아까 설명이 좀 장황했는데
<yemharc> 여튼 자원을 하나로 묶으면 무슨 장점이 있냐면
<jaeyeun> 넵
<yemharc> 위에서 오픈스택은 OS라고 말씀드렸죠?
<jaeyeun> 넵
<yemharc> 자, 그럼 OS가 있어요. 그럼 가상머신은? -> 애플리케이션이 되는거죠
<jaeyeun> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 우리가 컴퓨터 쓸때 애플리케이션들은 자신이 필요한 만큼 자원을 가져가죠
<yemharc> 근데 이게 작은 계산기 10개 붙인거랑 커다란 계산기 하나에서 소프트웨어적으로 자원을 할당하는거랑
<yemharc> 어느게 더 "물리적 관리 + 비용절감"에서 효율적인지는 말할것도 없죠
<jaeyeun> 네
<yemharc> 컨트롤하는것도 당연히 훨씬 쉬워지구요
<jaeyeun> 그런데 그럼 nova 같은 게 필요없지 않나요
<yemharc> 그래서 저런 가상화 솔루션에 다들 개발비는 뭉태기로 때려박고 있는거죠
<jaeyeun> Hypervisor로 끝날 이야긴데..
<yemharc> 아니죠
<jaeyeun> Orchestration은 hypervisor가 여러개여서 생겨난 툴 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 음 간단히 말하자면
<jaeyeun> 넵
<yemharc> 아 이걸 어떻게 간단하게 설명하나....... 잠시만요
<yemharc> 음 그래.
<jaeyeun> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 자, 노바는 정말 줄여서 말하면 DB 입출력을 관리하죠?
<yemharc> 하이퍼바이저는 각 가상머신을 관리하고요
<jaeyeun> 넵.
<yemharc> 그럼 두개를 OS로 치환하면 뭐가 될까요
<jaeyeun> 스케줄러..인가요..?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 노바는 파일시스템, 하이퍼바이저는 스케줄러죠
<yemharc> 엄연히 영역이 틀려요
<jaeyeun> 노바가 파일시스템이라.....
<jaeyeun> Openstack 나름 열심히 팠는데 그래도 고1 지적 수준에 한계가..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 간단하게, 하이퍼바이저가 관리하는 가상머신들이 노바 없이 자신들이 가진 정보를 하나로 합칠 수 있나요?
<jaeyeun> 없죠
<DarkCircle> 어음
<yemharc> 그럼 OS에서 파일시스템 없으면 커널이 HDD에 입출력 가능한가요?
<DarkCircle> 어질 ~ㅅ~
<yemharc> 똑같은거에요
<jaeyeun> yemharc: 아뇨..
<jaeyeun> 오옹
<DarkCircle> 그냥 파일시스템은
<jaeyeun> 그렇게 볼 수 있겠군요
<DarkCircle> 책꽃이나 서랍 같은걸로 보시면 돼요
<jaeyeun> 전 파일시스템하면... cinder가 떠오르는뎁;;
<DarkCircle> 그러면 노바가 있어야 겠구나 하는 생각이 들것.
<jaeyeun> nova가 스케줄해주고..
<DarkCircle> 아니죠 nova는 자료를 관리해주죠.
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 넣느냐를.
<yemharc> 아 근데 말하다 보니 잘못 말한거 같아..........
<yemharc> DB관리쪽은 스위프트 아니었나;;
<jaeyeun> hypervisor가 프로세스 매니져....아닌가요
<DarkCircle> 프로세스를 관리한다는 말이 결국 스케줄 관리한다는거나 비슷
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<x200^Seony> 아니 미국 넘어오시라는 얘기하다가 언제 갑자기 오픈스택 스터디로 바뀌었는지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭘 먼저 시작할지 이걸 끝내야 할지 말아야 할지를 결정하는거니
<jaeyeun> yemharc: nova에 DB 관리는 전 hypervisor 관리 말씀하신 줄 알았어요
<jaeyeun> 아 프로세스 매니져...라기보단 프로세스 그 자체요
<yemharc> 아 아뇨아뇨. 가상머신 관리가 아니라 데이터 말한거였어요
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 그얘기가 그얘기예요
<jaeyeun> x200^Seony: 하핳;;; 저도 미국에 있는데요...;;
<DarkCircle> 프로세스 자체를 어떤식으로 관리할거냐 뭘 관리할거냐
<yemharc> 하이퍼바이저는 VM자체를 관리하는게 아니라, 각 VM에 어떻게 자원을 할당할지를 관리하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 결론으로 빠지자면 프로세스에 할 일은 언제 어떻게 동작하게 할거냐죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 그쵸 상황에 따라서 동작이 잘 되려면 자원의 추가배분이 필요하니까.
<yemharc> 아, 이렇게 말하면 쉬우려나요
<DarkCircle> 자원할당도 엄연히 스케줄링에 포함되는 개념.
<yemharc> 하이퍼바이저는 스케쥴러고
<yemharc> 노바는 그 프로세스를 돌리기 위해 OS가 할당한 스레드에요
<DarkCircle> 스레드라 흠 ..
<yemharc> 뭐 비슷하죠
<jaeyeun> yemharc: 스레드....
<yemharc> 하이퍼바이저는 VM이 자원을 요청하면 더 주고, 필요없으면 가져오는 일을 하고
<yemharc> 노바는 그 가상머신 자체에서 "어, 이 작업엔 자원이 더 필요해" 하고 요청하는
<yemharc> 상위 관리자와 하위관리자?.......말이 좀 이상한데
<x200^Seony> jaeyeun, yemharc 님보고 미국 오시라는 얘기하던 중이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jaeyeun> x200^Seony: 허헣 그렇군요;
<DarkCircle> 뭐 결국에는 노바 ~= 파일시스템
<jaeyeun> yemharc: ;;;;;
<DarkCircle> 이상한 비유는 아님 ..
<DarkCircle> 개념이 좀 쉽지 않으니 글치
<jaeyeun> DarkCircle: 가서 오픈스택 공부 좀 더해야겠네요;;
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택보단
<yemharc> 저도 잘 모르니 한마디로 정의를 해 드릴수가 없네요
<DarkCircle> OS 개념을 좀 보세요
<jaeyeun>  DarkCircle: 옙;;; 아직 대학도 안간지라..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 근데 OS보다 구조가 더 복잡한게 좀 함정.....
<DarkCircle> OS 이론서 보면 저거 얘기 쭉 나옵니다. 파일 시스템의 역할이라든가 스케줄러가 어떤식으로 언제 필요하고 동작하는지
<DarkCircle> 천천히 하셔도 돼요
<yemharc> OS 구조, 자료구조 뭐 이런것들은 컴퓨터에선 기초과학에 해당되요
<yemharc> 조급할건 없지만 꾸준히 보면 나중에 반드시 도움됩니다
<jaeyeun> DarkCircle: 옆에 Operating System Concepts 8th edition 이 있네요
<jaeyeun> yemharc: 넵
<DarkCircle> 음 ..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 공룡책 보시면 됩니다.
<yemharc> ....그리고 어차피 줄줄 읽어봐야 머리에 안 들어오더라구요 (먼산)
<jaeyeun> @DarkCircle 공룡책... 맞군요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> OS 배우는거야 어차피 위상수학에 자료구조 얘기 한얘기 또 나오는거라 ...
<DarkCircle> 잔머리만 살짝 굴리면 이해하는덴 크게 문제 없을거예요
<jaeyeun> 네엡
<jaeyeun> 고1이여서 공부해야하지만
<jaeyeun> 방학이니 뭐;;
<DarkCircle> 아 글치 그쪽은 봄철이 방학이지..
<jaeyeun> DarkCircle: 넵.. 2주밖에 안되지만요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 겨울에 학교 나가고 봄에 방학하고
<jaeyeun> 여름방학 3개월 하고... ;)
<DarkCircle> 근데 이미 새학기는 시작 한지 좀 됐잖아요? ㅋㅋ
<jaeyeun> 그렇죠;;
<DarkCircle> 1월에 시작하니까 그 동네는
<jaeyeun> 힘들어 죽겠슴돠 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 다행스러운건 한국보다 안빡세던데 ...
<jaeyeun> DarkCircle: 사립 기숙학교라 빡세요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 과제나 이런거라기보단 그냥 커리큘럼 자체가
<DarkCircle> 물론 과제야 빡셀땐 며칠씩 걸리는걸 주기도 하지만요.
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 수학같은걸 가르치면 다들 까먹는 이유가 커리큘럼은 빡세게 해놓고 숙제는 하루단위.
<DarkCircle> 그러니 잠깐 풀고 그냥 잊으면 그만.
<jaeyeun> @DarkCircle 과제 2주짜리 리포트 2개 주고 방학해서 ㅠㅠ
<jaeyeun> 밥 먹고 올께요
<DarkCircle> 그게 경험면에서는 기억에 오래 남죠 크크
<jaeyeun> 영어는 과제가 한국에선 막 단어 50개 외우는 거라면
<jaeyeun> 여기는... 소설 10페이지 쓰기.
<DarkCircle> 소설이라기보단 에세이겠죠
<DarkCircle> 에세이랑 소설은 다른것.
<DarkCircle> 부적절한 단어 쓰면 첨삭지도해주고 그런거 ...
<suapapa> 소설쓰고있네~!!
<samahui> 사람이 참 이상한게... 생각안하고 일때문에 바빠서 끼니 거를때는 배고픔도 모르고 잘 넘어갔는데... 이상하게 간헐적단식 해야지 하고 인식하고 굶었더니 꼬로로록 난리네요
<samahui> 점심 먹으러 일찍 가야겠습니다. 단식은 무신~ 건강이 최고!!!
<samahui_> 점심들 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<jaeyeun> DarkCircle: 소설 맞아요;; 에세이는 보통 1주 과제구 3~5페이지에요
<x200^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<DarkCircle> 요상하군요 ... 소설이 따로 있다니 ...10페이지짜리 소설이라 .. 단편 하나 써오라는 얘긴가
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> 우분투 12.10 쓸만함까?
<readytoact> -_-.. 데탑 우분투로 엎어칠라고요
<readytoact> 아니 노트북이구나.
<yemharc> 조금 기다렸다 13.04로 가세요
<readytoact> yemharc: (__) 어익후.. 간만에 뵙습니다.;;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 13.04는 뭐가 달라지나요?
<yemharc> 넵 오랜만에 뵈요 :)
<yemharc> 음 뭐 어떻게 바뀔지는 확실하지 않은데 일단 "안정버전"이라고 발표했거든요
<yemharc> LTS랑 다른 개념
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> -_-.. 오전에 윈도 쓰다가 화딱지가 나서
<yemharc> LTS는 말 그대로 "오랫동안 지원할게"고
<readytoact> i7 2세대에 램을8기가나 얹은 놈이 지랄맞게 벅벅대서
<yemharc> 13.04는 패키지들 자체를 백포트 하더라도 안정화 버전만 탑재한다고 하네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 앗..
<readytoact> -_-.. 그러고 보니
<readytoact> 갈아엎으면;;;
<readytoact> 게임을 못하네
<readytoact> -0-;;;
<readytoact> 이런 뎅장
<yemharc> 가상머신 ㄱㄱ
<readytoact> 요즘 넷마블 하운즈 하는데 -0-;;;
<readytoact> 엄.. 게임을 포기해야하나
<yemharc> 하운즈 정도면 가상머신서 돌아가던데요
<readytoact> 지금 12.04 64비트를 받고 있는중이긴한데 -,.-... 이런이런.... 13.04...
<readytoact> 앗 그런가요?
<yemharc> 제가 당장 맥북서 깔끔하게 돌아가니까요
<yemharc> (페럴 가상)
<readytoact> 엇.. 하운즈하세요? 가상머신으로요?
<readytoact> -0-... 패럴은..
<readytoact> 패럴은...
<readytoact> 격이 다르잖습니까... ㅠㅠ 버박따위랑
<yemharc> ;;
<yemharc> 아.....뭐....... 그렇긴 하죠
<yemharc> (<-오라클 안티)
<yemharc> 이참에 뱀웨어를 지르심이 +_+
<readytoact> 음.. 버박으로 하운즈가 될까..
<readytoact> 요즘은 키보드 보안이나 플러그인이 가상머신 감지해서
<readytoact> 아.. 하운즈는 키보드 보안 없던가.. 있는거 같던데
<readytoact> 하운즈 그래도 나름 재미나던데
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> FPS라 생각하면 재미없고
<yemharc> 서바이벌 팀플레이라 생각하면 정말 재밌죠
<readytoact> 맞습니다.
<readytoact> 일단 팀플이라는게
<readytoact> 저같은 발컨도 살아남으니 뭐
<yemharc> 게임 자체도 좀 쉽구요
<yemharc> 대충쏴도 다 맞아주니까요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오늘 점심먹고 조 ㅁ할라했더니
<readytoact> 16시까지 정기점검이라나..
<yemharc> 그래서 전 당당하게 샷건을 들었는데 사거리 fail.......
<readytoact> 전 분대지원화기
<readytoact> 아군 등뒤에 쳐쏴도 안죽으니
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 게틀링은 200발도 못 쏘고 과열되는거 보고 버렸죠
<yemharc> 게틀링이면 당연히 분당 1천발씩 10분은 쏴야하는거 아닙니까 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 그래서 전 지향 점사
<yemharc> 그래선 안돼요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 게틀링의 로망은 연사를 과장한 탄피튀기기인데 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 전 게틀링으로 정조준을;; 쿨럭
<readytoact> -0-.. 우분투 클랜을 만들까
<readytoact> -_-!
<yemharc> 우분투 클랜 ㄲㄲ
<readytoact> 음...-_-;; 이거저거 셋팅할게 많네.. 아움
<readytoact> 일단 우분투 설치부텀
<readytoact> 12.04 64빗
<readytoact> 어디 제출할 소스를 CD로 궈야하는데
<readytoact> 파일이름때문에 난리를 치는군요
<yemharc> 깨지나요?
<readytoact> 네 에러가 나서 레코딩이 안되요
<readytoact> 음..일단 리눅스로 갈아엎고 오겠슴다.
<readytoact> 뜨헉
<readytoact> yemharc: (__) 콤백
<readytoact> 우분투 12.04와 함게
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 뭐 좀 츄리헌데
<readytoact> -_- 전 유니티가 아주 맘에 안듭니다
<readytoact> 저질 스러우어ㅛ
<yemharc> 저런......
<readytoact> 10.04 이후로 좌절스러웠는데
<readytoact> -_-.. 그냥 바람이 불어서~~
<readytoact> 바람이 부운다~~~
<DarkCircle> readytoact, 레액옹 (_ _ ) 구브신.
<readytoact> DarkCircle: 하앍;;;
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> -,.-
<razGon_vN6> 리하이요
<razGon_vN6> 요즘은 조금씩바빠지는 군요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<twinsenx> 스팀에 팀포트리스2 설치.. 도그 느리네요. 내일 아침 6시까지 기다려보겠지만 :-( 하지도 않을꺼 깔긴 왜 까나 싶기도 하지만;;
<twinsenx> 아.. 조급했군요. 1시간이면 다운로드 완룐데;
<Work^Seony> 참 마음이 아프네요...
<jasonjang> why? Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 방금 나온 공지사항이, 프리노드 상위기관이 해산됐다는 얘기거든요.
<jasonjang> 그렇다면? 설마...
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 프리노드도 어떻게 될지 모르는 얘긴데, 프리노드가 물론 오픈소스랑 관련된데는 아니지만 그래도 좀 왠지 오픈소스 프로젝트가 해산된듯한 기분이  드네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 감성적으론 그리 들리네요.
<jasonjang> 저 출근....또 뵈여
<Work^Seony> 네 수고하세요
<ahoops> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> irc가 돈이 안되서 그런가봐요
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠
<Work^Seony> 그런 이유로 단군넷도 망한거고..
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 근데, irc는 충성도 높은 유저들이 상당한데 말이죠.
<Work^Seony> 그러게요. 만약 프리노드 문닫는다고하면 대란이 일어날지도... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> freenode가 제일 큰곳이죠? 그리아는데..
<Work^Seony> 네.  제일 클거에요
<ahoops> 트래픽 얼마 먹지도않는데 ㅠ
<ahoops> 관리상의 문제는 있겠지만요.
<Work^Seony> 워낙 접속자가 많아서, 트래픽이 좀 많은 걸로 알고있어요
<ahoops> 그렇군요..
<ahoops> Work^Seony, light table이라고 보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨. 뭐하는 거에요?
<ahoops> 저도 어제 지인분께서 말씀해주셔서 알았는데
<ahoops> ide에요.
<ahoops> 알파버전단계구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오.... 윈/리/맥 다 되네요
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 동영상한번 봐보세요.
<ahoops> 시간되시면요.
<ahoops> 뭔가 좀 필이 오실지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 울 보스 지금 땡땡이치러 나갔으니까 지금 볼 수 있어요 ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 지상최대의 적~ 보쑤~
<Work^Seony> 화면활용이 좀 이상하네요.
<Work^Seony> 저 동영상대로라면, 전체화면의 반 밖에 못쓰잖아요
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> repl때문에 그런거같아요.
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 왠만한 기능은 서브라임에도 있을 것 같고...
<Work^Seony> 전 그냥 ST2로 고고씽 할렵니다 ㅋ
<ahoops> 네네.
<Work^Seony> ST2가 3년 내내 가장 주목받는 에디터인만큼 분명 그 이유가 있다고 생각하거든요 ㅎㅎ 아직 저도 100% 활용을 못해서 그렇지만..
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 아직 지원언어도 3개뿐이 안된다하고 아직 많이 개발되어져야할것같아요.
<Work^Seony> ST2 한 번 써보세요.  평가의 목적으로 쓰는건 무제한 무료에요
<ahoops> 근데 주목해야할점이 저 에디터가 node.js로 작성되어진거에요.
<Work^Seony> 다만 구입하라는 팝업 메시지가 간간히 뜰 뿐..
<Work^Seony> 오오... 그런 일이...
<ahoops> node.js니깐 자바스크립트 코드로 작성된건데.
<ahoops> 생산성을 위해서? clojure script로 작성된거라네요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<ahoops> emacs가 elisp라는 내장 lisp를 가지고 확장해나가듯이
<Work^Seony> 그럼 유저가 IDE 자체를 뜯어고칠 수도 잇는 거에요?
<ahoops> 저 에디터는 클로저스크립트로 확장해나가는방식
<Work^Seony> 자체라기보단 플러그인을 개발한다거나...
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 얼마든지요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<ahoops> 저 화면인터페이스자체가 css로 구현된거구요.
<Work^Seony> 완전 "웹 에디터"라고 볼 수 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 어떤 의미에서는요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 근데 저건 네이티브 어플이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 단지 구현방식이 웹과동일하다는게 큰의미가 있는것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 네 그렇게 볼 수 있겠네요
<ahoops> 구현방식보다는 구현스킬?이라는 말이 더 맞겟어요. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 저거 개발하는 개발자가
<ahoops> 난 저거만 개발하면서 살고싶은데 돈이 필요하다~
<ahoops> 그러니 지원좀 해주라~~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그래서 펀딩중인데
<ahoops> Paul Graham(리습의 대가)이 펀딩해줘서 더 유명해졌다하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇담 조만간 주목받는 에디터가 되겠군요...
<ahoops> 네..
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면 ST2는 IDE가 아니라 에디터이지만, light table은 IDE니까 또 얘기가 달라질 수도 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 이클립스 쓰던 사람들이 갑자기 갈아타진 않겠지만..
<ahoops> 그쵸..
<ahoops> clojurer기반의 대충적인? 어떤 결과물이 필요했는데
<ahoops> 그런 점에서 더 의미를 갖는것같아요.
<ahoops> 같은 lisp기반이라 기존의 emacs유저들의 지지를 받을가능성도 상당하겠다 싶어요.
<ahoops> 거기에 node.js이니..-ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> IDE 자체가 서버-클라이언트가 되는 셈이군요
<ahoops> node.js위에 clojurescript로 자바스크립트 코드뽑아내고 그 결과물이 IDE가 된상황요.
<ahoops> 그냥 좀 흥미가 있을것같아서 말씀드려봣어요. 저도 신기하기도했구요
<ahoops> 잘못햇어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아니에요.  재밌는거 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 IDE 쓸 정도의 개발자가 아니라서요
<ahoops> 패턴만 보는거죠 머 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 점심 먹으러 갑니다.  점심 사갖구와서 다시 들어올께요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ네
<ahoops> 저도 일단 샤워하고 출동을;;
<ahoops> 해야겠군요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다~
<Work^Seony> 저도 점심 먹고 복귀했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 울 보스님 옆에서 험블번들 게임 중이시네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> http://www.awwwards.com/22-experimental-webgl-demo-examples.html
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 이거보고 퇴근하세요 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 퇴근하려면 아직 3시간 남았어요
<ahoops_> 하악
<Work^Seony> 제가 쓰는 컴이 워크스테이션급이라 그런지, 아주 쾌적하게 잘돌아가네요
<ahoops_> 넌 네트웍땜에 느려서요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 고품질 이미지라서 그렇겠군요
<ahoops_> 맨날 네이버가서 뉴스만 보고살다가 이게 무슨 뭔 난리야~ 그러면서 요즘 살아가고있어요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-20
<readytoact1> 푸하
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 느려서 전 한두개빼곤 다 못보네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 완전 슬픔.
<Work^Seony> 흐,... 아쉽군요
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 철수할래요 다미어 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 재밌는 사이트네요 ㅎㅎ http://hackertyper.com/
<Work^Seony> 가셔서 아무글자나 막 폭풍타자 해보세요
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세여?
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 드디어 owncloud설치했습니다.
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 이번이 처음 설치하신 거였어요?
<samahui> 고생하셨어요
<razGon_web> 근데. 느낌이 ajax와 별다를바가 없어 보입니다.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 설치는 ajax보다 쉽더군요.
<samahui> 전 귀찮아서 걍 nas하나 사다 구축해 버렸어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ajaxplorer랑은 완전히 달라요
<Work^Seony> 웹브라우저로 드래그&드랍 하는 것만으로도 업로드가 되구요,
<Work^Seony> 윈도우/리눅스/맥용 전용 클라이언트도 있꾸요..
<Work^Seony> 클라이언트마다 실시간 동기화가 되니까, 드랍박스랑 거의 비슷하죠
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 이제 슬슬 퇴근할 준비나 해야겠네요
<razGon_web> 드래그앤 드랍이야 인터페이스 문제고요.
<razGon_web> 동기화는 글쎄요. ajax랑 비슷합니다.
<Work^Seony> 드래그앤드랍이 인터페이스 문제라고 보기가 좀 그런게요, 일반적으로는 파일을 드래그앤드랍하면 웹브라우저가 해당 파일을 열려고 하지, 해당 웹사이트가 동작하진 않거든요...
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 하긴 유저의 시각과 컴쟁이의 시각이 다를 수 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 ajaxplorer도 전체 클라이언트에 대해 파일 실시간 동기가 되나요?
<razGon_web> 인터페이스 문제라는게 아니라. 인터페이스야 뭐 별문제는 아니구요.
<razGon_web> 그게 애플중심이냐 아니냐의 차이인거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 기대를 많이 해서 그래요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 애플 중심이라뇨?
<razGon_web> 동기화라는 것이 다운이나 업로드가 자유로운데. 그게 제가아는 한도에서 iOS에서는 업로드가 자유스럽지 못하더군요.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 ajaxplorer같은 경우는 업로드가 안됩니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> owncloud는 되죠.
<Work^Seony> 오 정말요?
<razGon_web> 안드로이드는 그런면에서는 자유롭습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 하긴 iOS에서는 뭐 업로드는 다 안된다고 봐야죠
<razGon_web> owncloud는 개인적으로 구글 드라이브를 구축해서 하는 것이니 말이죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 ownCloud는 리눅스에서만 써봐서 맥은 잘 모르겠지만, 암튼 맘에 들더라구요.
<razGon_web> ajax는 말그대로 ftp같은 웹하드형식이라서 전단계버전이라고 생각됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 조만간 드랍박스 정리하고 ownCloud 쓸려구요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony님은 그러시는게 좋을 겁니다. 너무 느려요. 드랍박스!
<Work^Seony> 저는 괜찮던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 속도는 그런대로 쓸만은 한데,
<razGon_web> 저는 그 속도 때문에 owncloud전에는 구글 드라이브를 썼습니다.
<Work^Seony> 구글docs든 드랍박스든, 제 파일이 어딘가에 저장되어있다는 사실 자체가 싫거든요
<razGon_web> owncloud를 쓰면 용량제한이 거의 사라지니깐 뭐 쓰기 좋죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 솔직히 제가 아직은 애플의 cloud방식에 익숙하지 않은 탓도 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 그 이전 버전인 웹하드 방식에 익숙하죠.
<Work^Seony> 제가 원하는 기능은, 제가 쓰는 대략 5대의 컴퓨터에 대한 실시간 동기화, 웹으로의 접근, 그리고 윈/리/맥 모두 지원하는 솔루션이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 애플의 클라우드 방식이라고 해봐야 뭐 아이포토나 아이웍스 정도잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그 정도는 사실 애플 유저들도 느끼기 좀 힘들죠
<Work^Seony> 아이포토 실시간 업로드 기능은 저한테는 별 쓸데없는 기능이거든요
<razGon_web> 근데 진짜 좋은 것은. 폴더채 다운로드가 됩니다.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어떤게요?
<razGon_web> 아이포토는 네이버의 N드라이브가 대체를 하더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아. owncloud는 폴더채 다운로드가 되는 거 같더군요.
<Work^Seony> 아.. 폴더채 다운로드야 뭐 드랍박스도 되는 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 드랍박스가 애플 서비스라고 알고계신 건 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> 네이버 N 드라이버가 아이포토를 대체할 순 없구요, 불가능한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아이폰에서 사진 찍으면 아이클라우드에서 동기화되는건 물론이거니와, 맥 아이포토까지 자동 동기화되는데 이건 네이버에서 손댈 수 없는 부분이죠..
<razGon_web> 하긴 그러겠군요.
<razGon_web> 와이프핸폰이 아이폰4S인데 사진찍으면 N드라이브에 올라가고 데스크탑의 N드라이브에서 확인할수 있거든요.
<razGon_web> 아예라인을 따로 가는 것이면 가능할듯 합니다. 단, 맥에서는 어떨지는....
<Work^Seony> 맥 없는 분들한테는 쓰기좋은 서비스네요
<Work^Seony> 맥 쓰게되면 어차피 아이포토를 쓰니까, 맥 유저는 아마 안쓸거에요
<razGon_web> 예 그리고 저같은 경우에는 마눌님의 N드라이브랑 공유해서 마눌님 찍은 사진을 제가 확인 가능합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아이포토가, 제 생각일진 모르겠지만, 아주 좋거든요.
<razGon_web> 한가지 좋은 점은 맥안에서만이 아니라 밖에서도 가능하니 좋은점이지요.
<razGon_web> 제가 경험을 안해봐서요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 클라우드의 장점이죠
<razGon_web> 그나저나 6.1.3나왔네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 업그레드 고고싱!
<Work^Seony> iOS에요?
<Work^Seony> 오... 업데이트 나왔구나...
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 학교에서 제 업무용으로 우분투 데탑을 쓰고있는데, 계속 쓰다보니까 집에서도 한 번 써보고싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 이만 퇴근해야겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 조금이따 다시 뵐께요
<razGon_web> 헉.. 잠시 한눈판사이에....ㅎㅎㅎ 퇴근하셨네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 저도 잠시 나갔다가 다시 들어올께요.
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<samahui> 오늘은 늦게 먹네요
<sungyo> 흠.
<sungyo> 포럼에서 글을 읽었는데요, 한 회원이 하두...공격을 당해서 공유기를 태워먹으셨다구요.
<sungyo> 혹시 보신 분 계신가요...?
<sungyo> '-'a 저만 읽었나봐요.,.
<DarkCircle> 링크 (...)
<popeye92> 기계가 탈 정도의 공격은 웬만해서는 거의 어려울텐데요...
<sungyo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23978
<sungyo> 전 밥먹으로 ===3 ===3 ===3
<twinsenx> 전 ㄸ ===3
<samahui> 공유기가 탄게 아니라 뻗어버린거군요
<DarkCircle> 저건 그냥 전원 뽑았다가 붙이고 리셋버튼 잘 누르면 복구 되는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<popeye92> 어차피 집에 들어오는 라인이 100M 정도일텐데, 100M 트래픽 정도는 공유기가 충분히 견딜껄요...아닌가?
<DarkCircle> 잘은 모르겠는데 아파트인 경우에는 지하 기계실에서 일정 수준 이상의 트래픽이 들어오면 아얘 라우터단에서 적절하게 걸러내는걸로 알고 있거든요.
<popeye92> 네 맞습니다. 라우터나 스위치에서 QoS 걸어놓죠
<popeye92> 예전에 몰래 스위치로 접속해서 우리 집 꺼의 제한은 풀어놨던 기억이....
<DarkCircle> 제 경우에는 공유기 앞단에 매스커레이딩 하는 서버머신을 두는데요
<DarkCircle> 공격이 아무리 그래 들어온다 해도 서비스가 죽는 경우가 있지만 실제로 기계가 나가리 나는 경우는 없거든요
<twinsenx> 마누라의 둥글레차 공격을 받아서 공유기 전원어댑터와 멀티탭이 죽었어요..
<DarkCircle> 멀티탭!
<DarkCircle> (폭소!)
<popeye92> DarkCircle: 그것도 좋은 방법이겠네요.
<twinsenx> 8년간 아이피타임만 쓰다가 이름도 없는 위보(홈미디어서버 기능이 있다는거에 혹해서)를 질렀는데 대충 쓸만하네여. 문제는 마누라가 변상해준다 해놓고 쌩까는거...
<drake_cli> 아 빡쳐
<devSejong> 농협 신한은행 YTN, KBS, MBC 전산망 마비...
<DarkCircle> 이리저리 죄다 마비라는군요 풉 ...
<twinsenx> 누군진 모르겠지만 쓰잘데기 없는데만 마비시켰군여
<twinsenx> 헐.. 7월1일에 종료라더니 구글리더 오늘보니 빠졌네요. 지메일 상단메뉴에서 리더 사라졌어여.
<DarkCircle> 내부망이 털렸다고 하는데요
<DarkCircle> LGU+ 그룹웨어 털린거라고 ...
<DarkCircle> LGU+ 직원들 * 됐네요 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 사고 터지고 나서 웬지 원인은 한곳에 있을거라 직감은 했는데 그룹웨어 취약점 털리면서 개인 업무용 PC MBR이 증발했다고 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 거기에 덧붙여지고 있는 opinion은
<DarkCircle> 제로데이 웜일수도 있다.
<yemharc> 뭐가 어떻든 결론은 "LG 얼른 튀어와라"
<DarkCircle> http://www.metroseoul.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=216188
<twinsenx> 걱정안해두 되겠죠? 우리에겐 막강한 공인인증서와 야무진 키보안과 철통같은 샵메일이 있으니..
<yemharc> 그거야말로 걱정할 필요 없죠
<yemharc> 어차피 아무것도 안 해 주던 것들이니까요
<yemharc> 근데 샵메일 쓰는곳 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 샵메일 공무원 전산망에서도 안쓰는데요
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그러니까 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 그거 항간에 떠도는 얘기는 그냥 개소리라고 하던거 같은데
<yemharc> 도통 어서 쓴다는 말을 본적이 없어서.....
<twinsenx> 회사 메일루 홍보메일은 왔었어요 두어번 샵메일 쓰라구. 어디서 왔더라... 움... 무역케이티넷이든가 암튼...
<DarkCircle> 어떤 ** 또라이가 공무원 앞에서 립서비스 하다가
<DarkCircle> 공무원까지 맞장구쳐서 OK한게 언론으로 흘러갔다고
<yemharc> 아......근데 공무원중엔 진짜 전문가가 없나 (...)
<DarkCircle> 샵메일이 보안이 어쩌구 하는건 애초부터 이메일 주소체계가 다르니 메일을 받을 수가 없는 뭐 그런게 있어서 나온 뻘소리인듯
<DarkCircle> 기술사까지 따놓고 rfc 문서가 뭔지 모르는 공무원 꽤 될거에요
<yemharc> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 교과부 인증서 같은게 나오죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> http://clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=19818435
<DarkCircle> 해킹당한 유쁠 그룹웨어 페이지 소스코드
<DarkCircle> 고수의 손길은 언제나 다르다.html
<twinsenx> 지메일 상단메뉴에 리더메뉴가 다시 나타났습니다. (읭?) 오늘 제가 정신이 오락가락하는군요.
<twinsenx> quit courier delivery
<sungyo> 지금 뉴스 보고 계신가요?
<sungyo> 방송 3사 전산마비요.
<sungyo> 신한도 마비됬네요.
<DarkCircle> 신한이랑 농협은 겁나서 랜선 뽑은거래요
<sungyo> CNN에서 속보 뜨길래 깜놀 했어요.
<DarkCircle> 그쪽은 피해가 그다지 크지 않음.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 다행이네요.
<DarkCircle> 방송 3사가 문제지
<DarkCircle> 농협은 아무래도 지들딴에는 사고가 워낙 자주 터지니까 찔리는게 있어서?
<sungyo> 컴퓨터가 일제히 꺼졌다는데, 누군가 boot 파일을 조작한 흔적이 보이죠?
<DarkCircle> 흔적이라기보단 그냥 나풀나풀 증발.
<sungyo> 흠 이런건 아예 못잡을까요 ===3 ===3
<DarkCircle> 이미 페이지는 나왔는데요
<DarkCircle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BAz0cQfr3F4
<DarkCircle> KISA에서 이것 이외의 흔적은 따로 없다고 발표
<sungyo> 이번 기회에 보안에 사람들이 관심좀 가질까요?
<DarkCircle> 아마도 전혀요?
<DarkCircle> 얘기해봐야 소귀에 경읽기겠죠.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 저는 MS 윈도우 테러에서는 열외 할렵니다~
<DarkCircle> 20년동안 쭉 지켜봐왔지만
<DarkCircle> 역사는 반복됨.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 윈도우를 써서가 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 일단 개개인의 마인드부터가 ..
<yemharc> 뭐, 관심이 있었으면 대한민국 셧다운 사태때 이미 변화가 있었겠죠
<sungyo> 하긴 그러네요.
<DarkCircle> 윈도우도 잘 쓸 줄 알면 일이 터져도 알아서 잘 하겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 백그라운드에 프로세스가 뭔가 떠있는지 알아챌거고
<yemharc> "메모장 가동까지 체감속도가 0.002 나노초 증가했어. 이건 백그라운드에서 내가 모르는 무언가가 돌고 있는 맛이군!"
<yemharc> ..........
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 저 0.002초에 공감하는 난 뭐지.....( _ _)
<yemharc> .....아니 하지 말아주세요
<sungyo> 하기 싫은데 자꾸 공감되는 이 상황이 싫어요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그럼 전 다시 공부하러 ==3 ==3
<DarkCircle> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=19819271
<DarkCircle> 아파트드립!
<DarkCircle> 불장난하던 중학생의 소행으로 밝혀져!
<readytoact> 0)0;;
<readytoact> 정신없네;; 쿨럭;
<devSejong> 아까 동영상은 진짜배기 맞다고 합니다. URL이 LG 그룹웨어라고 이야기하시네요
<readytoact> 저희 회사 직원들은 분석가랑 컨설턴트가 피해기관으로 급파됐어요
<DarkCircle> LGU+ 직원들에게 애도
<DarkCircle> 레알 애도 (먼산)
<readytoact> 오늘 다행(?)스럽게도 컴을 포멧..
<readytoact> 그덕에 하루종일 파티션구성하고 OS재설치
<DarkCircle> 미리 포맷해서 사태를 비껴간 리액옹 너브죽 (_ _ )
<readytoact> -_-v
<DarkCircle> 초고수!
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 농협은 왜 껴 있을까
<yemharc> 가카가 떠오르는건 분명 제가 막되먹은 놈이라 그런거겠지요
<readytoact> yemharc: (__)
<readytoact> 어제 리눅스 깔고 그위에 버박으로 윈도 올리고 하운즈 돌리려다..
<readytoact> -_-.. 컴 포멧하고 윈도 다시 설치중예요;;;;
<yemharc> 잘 안 도나보네요
<readytoact> yemharc: 보니까 12.04에서 그래픽드라이버를 지원못해서
<readytoact> 3D가속이 안되는게 문제였습니다.
<readytoact> bumblebee 라는 프로젝트가 있어서 ㅅㅣ도했는데 안되서 걍 포멧하는거죠
<readytoact> 농협 망하것네
<yemharc> 저런
<readytoact> 이런..
<readytoact> 포멧하면서
<readytoact> -_- 북마크를 날렸네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 악성코드로 의심되는 파일에 v3lite.exe가 있고 안랩 주식이 폭등한걸 보니 안철수 짓이로구나 요놈!
<yemharc> .....하는 사설이 있네요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 하운즈를 다시 깔아야하다니-
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 좀 오래된 드립도 보이네요
<yemharc> 허허 이놈들아
<yemharc> 관찰카메라도 설치 안했는데 MBC 전산망을 꺼버리면 어떻게해?
<yemharc> 순간적인 상황 변화를 받아들이는지 테스트 했어야 하는데!
<readytoact> yemharc: 그 사설이 어딨죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨 언론사 사설은 아니구요;;
<yemharc> 암만 옐로페이퍼라고 해도 설마 그런거 올리겠어요;;
<readytoact> yemharc: 아.. 그 링크좀 부탁드릴게요 읽어보고 싶어서
<yemharc> 페북에 뜬건데 그새 지웠네요 또......
<readytoact> 음-.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 오랜만에 접속합니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 지옥같은 3일을 보내고 왔습니다 ;ㅁ;
<twinsenx> 지옥의 증거가 부족합니다. irclog 03/17~03/20에 지옥의 근거가 나타나지 않고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 구라가 되고 만 것인가
<DarkCircle> (순식간에 벌어진 땅땅땅)
<Markers> ...;
<twinsenx> 증거를 제출하지 않으셔도 괜찮습니다. 키아누 리브스의 '콘스탄틴(2005)' 정도로 상상하겠습니다. 바닥에 깔린 물, 전기 찌짐이, 불타는 연옥..
<readytoact> 음.. 마귀전기찜 구이
<readytoact> 괜찮군요
<twinsenx> 예 천사가(악마였나?) 손으로 폐에서 니코틴 암덩어리 뽑아낼때 제일 재밌었죠. 기분이 얼마나 개운하던지..
<twinsenx> 오호.. 드라코님 블로그에도 나오는구나. 디씨 만화가 원작인줄은 몰랐어요. http://draco.pe.kr/archives/825
<yemharc> 콘스탄틴은 금연을 권장하는 공익영화죠
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 불장난 하고서 자기희생하면 생명연장을 할 수 있다는 건가요
<twinsenx> 새크리파이쓰~
<twinsenx> irclog 훑어볼때면 위키백과 wikipedia에서 찾아볼 단어들이 참 많아요. 오늘 오전에도 ip masquerade, NAT, QoS, IP, TCP, UDP를 찾아봐야했었던;
<Markers> 왜 ssh 접속이 안되는 서버가 재부팅을 하고 나니 ssh 접속이 될까요 -ㄱ
<yemharc> 데몬이 죽어서?
<Markers> 서버에 직접 가서 보니 sshd는 살아있던데...
<Markers> ...
<Markers> 아 정말 내가 하면 안되는건가 ..
<readytoact> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=446145788795812&set=a.361893127221079.82385.345221158888276&type=1
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_vN6> 리하이요
<razGon_vN6> 질문있는데요. 디브디 복사방지하게하는 방벚있을까요?
<twinsenx> 우분투소프트웨어센터에서 카드결제해보신분? 결제 되던가요? KEB외환비자는 안되던뎅..
<twinsenx> 이런 경우입니다. 스틸스톰 게임 $4.99 구입할래다가 요런 화면을 만난는데  http://is.gd/xKV8MN 오직 저만 그러한지 아님 한국신용카드로 결제하려는 누구나 그러할른지 궁금해서욤;;
<jason_> 오랫만입니다. twinsenx , 저는 아직 경험이 없어서..뭐라 드릴 말씀이 없네요.
<twinsenx> jason_: 오랜만입니다 :-D 제이슨장님 인천에 계세요?
<jason_> KEB 가 IE 만 고집하는 화면, 이네요?!..............................아, 저 집 목동, 삼실 구로동! 변함없습니다. ㅎ
<jason_> 대구 날씨 좋쵸?! (낼만 좀 춥다카던데...)
<twinsenx> 아 맞다 구로동이셨지요; 요즘 메모리가 당췌 ㅎ 옙 대구는 견딜만합니다 조금 쌀쌀해지곤 있지만
<twinsenx> 한달에 한 번쯤은 서울 놀러가고픈데 집에 투석환자(돌 던지는 환자 말고 피 거르는 환자;;)가 발생해서요 ㅋ
<jason_> 하하하, 구로동으로 택배 몇 번 보내셨으니...암튼 스틸스톰이 얼마나 잼있는지 모르겠지만, 암튼 한국회사들 어의없는 웹개방성..알아줘야 합니다.
<jason_> 아, 어쩌시다가? 환자가 계시면 우선 신경 많이 쓰셔야겠네요.
<twinsenx> 아뇨 투석 2달째라서 이젠 익숙하고 신경도 안 쓰입니다. 때맞춰서 환자 통원할 때 운전기사노릇만 하믄 되거든여.
<jason_> 예에~
<jason_> 이 기회에 페이팔 가입하시든지요.
<twinsenx> 옙 ㅎㅎ 실은 조금전 페이팔 계정 만들고 KEB카드 등록은 해놨는데 아직 서툴러서 그런지 우분투소프트웨어센터 부속창에에서 페이팔 로그인한다음에 진도가 안나가네여 ㅋㅋ
<jason_> 최근 몇 년사이 페이팔 정책이 많이 까다로와 지긴 했는데....그래도 한두번 사용해 보면 해외 (주고 *받는*) 거래에 무척 편해요.
<twinsenx> 따루 계정 안 만들어두 거기 넥서스7 안드로이드앱은 결제가 잘되길래 미루고 있었는데 오늘 페이팔 계정을 드뎌 ㅎㅎ
<jason_> 예에
<twinsenx> 오 제이슨님은 페이팔로 *받기*도 하셨군요 오호
<twinsenx> 혹 대구 출장오시믄 호출해주세요. 화목토요일에두 투석이 오후6시믄 마치니까 저녁에 냄비갈비 먹으로 갈 여유는 있어여.
<jason_> 아유 말씀만 들어도...배부르네요
 * twinsenx 흡연캠프(종량제쓰레기수거함 옆)로 내려가기에 자리를 비웁니다.
<autowiz2012> 어 레디투엑트님 하운즈 하시나 보다...
<autowiz2012> 저도 지난주에 만랩 찍었어요~~
<razgon_LBT> 리하이요
<samahui> 게임들 하시는군요
<samahui> 전 시간이 없어서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> razgon_LBT: 리하이요^^
<razgon_LBT> samahui, 안녕하세요?
<razgon_LBT> 마눌님과 회의하고 왔습니다
<razgon_LBT> 자야 겠군요...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_LBT> samahui, 좋은 밤되세요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 이번 일을 정부가 북한이 했다고 하던데. 정말 일까요?
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 북한 핑계대는거 같은데요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 한국소식 들으셧죠? 신한은행을 비롯한 은행전산망마비와 방송사 마비.
<Work^Seony> 네.
<razGon_web> whois? Team라던데.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 일각에서는, 정부에서 박근혜 부정선거의 시선을 돌리고자 하기 위한 음모라던데요
<razGon_web> 제가 볼때는 이거 MB의 소행일거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 저는 이건 안철수를 노린 노림수 같습니다.
<samahui> 네 후이즈 팀이라는데 그게 더 신빙성 있는게 북이라면 저렇게 다음 공격 예상 시키지 않겠져
<razGon_web> 그러면서 안보문제로 보수 대결집을 위한 방법.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 북한의 소행이라면 조용히 했겠죠
<razGon_web> 느낌이 얼마전에 보았던 유령이라는 드라마랑 비슷한거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 그때는 재벌층의 장난이였지만, 이건 고위층의 문제 일거 같다는 느낌이 강합니다.
<samahui> 근데 북이건 후이즈이건 금융이나 통신업체가 그따위로 쉽게 뚫리는건 창피한 일이죠
<razGon_web> 딱 안철수 겨냥 하기 좋게 해놓았죠.
<razGon_web> V3의 업데이트 서버를 점령했다는 점은 유령하고 비슷한 느낌이에요. 뭐 어느게 원본일지 모르지만요.
<samahui> 뚫은 사람의 잘못보다 당한 사람 잘못이 더 큰게 보안이죠. 평소 관리를 잘했어야죠
<samahui> 재미있는게 국산 정부에서 잘쓰는 양대 업체 하누리랑 V3 업데이터 위장해서 침투했다는거죠
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 하지만 뭐 그네양이 사알짝 밀어주면 보안따위야 쉽지요.ㅋ
<samahui> 일반인은 거의 안쓰는 백신회사 둘
<razGon_web> 그러니깐요.
<razGon_web> 그래서 의심이 간다는 겁니다.
<samahui> 정부가 먹여살리는 회사들
<samahui> 흠...
<razGon_web> 일반인 피해를 한다면 이스트 소프트를 쳤겠죠
<samahui> 알약은 저번 중국발 해킹에 당하고 확 인지도 떨어졌었는데
<samahui> 안씨나 하씨는 그다지
<samahui> 원래 그다지 좋은 이미지가 아니라서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그리고 주 고객이 정부나 일부 기업들이니 타격도 없을듯하고
<razGon_web> 결국은 여기서 괜찮은 백신이 나온다면 거기로 쏠리겟군요.
<samahui> 바이러스나 해킹툴 정보는 공유하니까 어디서 나오건 모든 백신업체가 다 대비책이 나오겠죠
<samahui> 비슷비슷하게
<samahui> 아~ 피곤하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-21
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 네~ 방갑습니다.
<razGon_web> 와이파이로 접속할때 일정 웹페이지로 이동하게 설정할 수 있나요?
<ahoops_> razgon_web: 좀더 자세히좀 말씀해주세요~
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 아. 구체적으로 이야기 하자면요. 와이파이를 연결해서 쓰게 하는데. 연결하면 첫화면은 무조건 저희 의원 홈페이지로 연결시키게 하려구요.
<razGon_web> 카카오톡을 하기위해서 와이파이 연결하면 웹페이지가 먼저뜨게요. 일종의 포트포워드 같은것이죠.
<ahoops_> 네.
<razGon_web> 혹은 일정 QR코드로 사이트 방문하면 자동으로 와이파이 잡아주는 그런 방법 없을까요?
<ahoops_> 방법은 있지싶은데.
<ahoops_> 간명한 방법을 못찾겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 와이파이를 잡는다는 행위가, 제공자 측에서 하는 게 아니잖아요
<Work^Seony> 방문자가 하는 행동인데, 그렇담 결국 방문자의 기계를 조작하겠다는 의미가 되는 거 같은데요.
<Work^Seony> 와이파이 연결시, 첫 페이지는 무조건 특정 페이지를 뜨게끔 하는 건 여러군데서 하고잇으니까 방법이 있을 것 같네요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 와이파이 인증정책중에 그런 모양새를 제공하는게 있어보여요.
<readytoact> 요즘은
<readytoact> 공유기에서도 지원합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래요? 신기한게 많네요...
<readytoact> CaptivePortal에서 지원되는기능인데 아이피타임 공유기가 최근모델에서 지원하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 다시 말해서, 방문자의 디바이스를 강제로 연결한다는 건데...
<readytoact> 아이피타임은.. 진자.. 하드웨어사양만 받쳐주면 대박일듯
<readytoact> https://www.facebook.com/nshc.redalert
<readytoact> 아침에 한번씩들 보시죠. 어제 관련 3차보고서
<Work^Seony> 역시 촌동네 사는 사람답게 모르는게 너무 많군요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 저희회사서 나옵니다.
<ahoops_> 디바이스 강제제어가 아니고 인증프로토콜중에 그런게 있을듯..
<ahoops_> 많은 까페나 샵에서 그런식으로 강제하자나요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  한국 안가본지 꽤 되서... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 바부팅이..
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 어제 뉴스 보셨죠? 한국은 좀 시끄러벘습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 실은 뉴스를 보고 안게 아니라, 어제 여기서 인터넷 뱅킹 안된다고 투덜대는거 보고 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 역시 주변의 소문이 기사보다 빨라요
<ahoops_> http://comta.kr/?p=1573
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 오웅 감사합니다. 역시 comta군요. 여기가 유용한 자료가 꽤 많더군요.
<razGon_web> 아주 얼리는 어니고 보편적인 얼리어댑터를 위한 사이트 같아요.
<razGon_web> IT쪽에 몸담지 않아도 컴을 조금만 좋아하고 관심 가지면 생활이 편리해지는 사이트^^
<razGon_web> 나이스! 역시 iptime기기 사두길 잘했네요.ㅋ
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> nanun: 안녕하세요.
<nanun> 안녕하세요 :)
<ahoops_> 실제로 저걸 어떻게 구현했는지는 좀 막연하네요.
<Work^Seony> iptime이 한국 제품이죠?
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 예 한국제품입니다.
<readytoact> 한국 굴지의 공유기 제조회사.. 한국 가정에서 버팔로와 D-Link를 몰아낸
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  옛날에는 애니게이트인가 그게 잘나갔었는데 요즘은 아이피타임이 대세인가보군요...
<devSejong> iptime이 성능좋고 Q/A게시판 충실하게 운영하고, 가격도 적당하고 하니깐 입소문 타고 점점 커지는것 같아요. NAS 1월 펌웨어부터는 APM이 돌아간다고 하는데, NAS 12만원짜리가 웹서버로..ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 헐... APM까지... 요즘 미국애들이 공유기 펌웨어 갈아엎는거랑 비슷하네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 여기애들은 공유기 펌웨어 갈아엎어서 더 나은 성능으로 쓴다던데, 알고보니까 리눅스더라구요.
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 네.. 요즘 NAS도 그렇고 임베디드 리눅스를 코어로 많이 쓰더라구요
<ahoops> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=netmaniascom&logNo=80146782461
<ahoops> 아예 인증방식중의 하나였군요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> yemharc, 안녕하세요.
<devSejong> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=linean&logNo=130156014301
<ahoops> Work^Seony, 프로토콜에 웹페이지 호출이 녹아있는 거라서 디바이스조작의 개념이 아니였네요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런거였군요..
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<ahoops> 맛나게 드세요~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_web> ahoops:감사합니다. 덕분에 이렇게 하면 되겠네요.
<razGon_web> 의원에 오면 홈피 연결해서 강좌라든가 이벤트성 쿠폰이라든가 해주면 좋을듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> yemharc, pign
<DarkCircle> ping
<yemharc> request time out
<DarkCircle> yemharc, foreach ( a in arr ) { socket.write("ping"); }
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그건 아니죠!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 아 혹시 맥에서 pdf 한 바닥에 페이지 여러개 인쇄하는거 어떻게 해용~_~
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아, 한 페이지에 2~4개씩요?
<Seony> 그거 웹브라우저 플러그인이 있어요
<yemharc> 미리보기로 연 다음에
<DarkCircle> 네
<yemharc> 프린트 -> 세부사항 보기
<yemharc> 거기서 설정 가능해요
<DarkCircle> 웹 브라우저도 여러장 뽑아야 겠구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<DarkCircle> 헣헣 ..
<DarkCircle> 아 찾았다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 거기서 페이지당 매 수
<yemharc> 그걸로 조절하면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> yemharc, Seony (_ _ ) 너브죽 x (inf)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 음.....요새 뭔가 재밌는게 없네요
<Seony> yemharc: 빨리 미국 건너오시라니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 써니님은 지금 저녁인가요 밤인가요?
<Seony> 저녁이에요. 7시입니다
<DarkCircle> 느낌은 여기서 -5 하고 오전오후 바꾸면 나오는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 아 마따 거기 써머 타임인가요?
<Seony> 아까 5시 20분쯤에 퇴근해서 집에서 밥 먹고...
<yemharc> 음.....근데 애플키보드 베터리 정말 길게 가네요
<Seony> 아뇨 여긴 썸머타임 없어요
<DarkCircle> 글쿤요 .. 왜 이리 햇갈리지 ~(~_~)~
<Seony> 그냥 간단하게 한국에서 5시간 더하시면 되요
<yemharc> 그럼 7시네요
<DarkCircle> 글쿤요
<DarkCircle> 하도 오래돼서 시간계산하는거 다 까먹었네 크크
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 졸려서 한숨 자고싶네요....
<Seony> 근데 지금 자면 이따 밤에 잠을 못자니..
<readytoact> 버철박스.. 이놈은
<readytoact> 릴리즈가올라갈때마다 더 구려지는듯...
<readytoact> -,.-
<yemharc> 버박은 사실 반쯤 죽은 프로젝트가 됐죠
<readytoact> yemharc: 그럼 뭘서야할까요
<yemharc> 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이게 다 오라클 잘못.......
<Seony> vmware player 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> vmp 생성은 못하지 않나요?
<readytoact> 뱀플레이어
<Seony> 해요
<yemharc> 믕... 잘못 알고 있었나..
<Seony> 처음에는 생성 못했는데, 바뀐지 꽤 됐죠
<readytoact> Seony: 오 그런가요?
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 뱀플은 맥용은 없네요.
<readytoact> 음.. 진짜.. 뱀플쓸까..
<DarkCircle> vmware 가끔 묘하게 구린데
<readytoact> -,.-
<DarkCircle> ... 버박보단 나아요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ..
<yemharc> 그거야 뭐.....
<readytoact> 뱀웨어가.. 좀.. 그럼-
<readytoact> -_-.. 이참에 버박에서 뱀웨어로 갈아탈까부다.
<yemharc> 사실 많은 프로그램 중에서도 가상화 솔루션은 정말 유료를 써야 합니다
<readytoact> 안그래도 버박에서도 디스크 새ㅇ성할땐 vmdk로 다 생성하는데
<yemharc> ..........효율도 그렇고 여러가지로 너무 레벨차이가 심해서
<DarkCircle> 버박 메모리 잡는거 보고 좀 쇼크먹었긴 함 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 메모리를 그렇게 무식하게 잡는건 처음봤어요
<yemharc> 페럴은 기껏해야 1~2그램 정도 먹네요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 나름 퍼포먼스를 고려해서 미리 잡아두는건 이해를 하겠는데 그렇다고 뱀에 비하면 성능이 그다지.
<DarkCircle> 페럴은 거기서 더 많이 먹으면 맥이 흐물흐물할거 같은데요 크크
<yemharc> 페럴때문에 느려지는건 한번도 겪어본 적은 없네요
<DarkCircle> 1~2기가쯤 먹고 제성능 내는게 좋을듯
<DarkCircle> 네 그쯤 메모리 잡아먹으니 느려지는 일은 없죠
<yemharc> vm하고 페럴에서 고민 좀 했는데 뭐, 나름 만족하고 씁니다
<DarkCircle> 페럴의 리소스 정책은 나름 합리적이라고 생각함둥
<DarkCircle> 대책없이 다 가져가는 버박에 비하면야 ..
<yemharc> 근데 뱀이건 페럴이건 상대방이 없었으면 이정도까지 오지도 못했을거에요
<yemharc> VIVA 경쟁
<readytoact> 패럴
<yemharc> 의 좋은 예라고 봅니다
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 음.. 그럼
<readytoact> 리눅스에 뱀을깔고
<readytoact> 다시 게임을 설치..해볼까..
<readytoact> -_-... 아오 스트레스 받아
<DarkCircle> vmware 한국 총판에서 아카데믹 라이선스 행사했던거 같은데 요새도 하나 ..
<readytoact> 음.. 저희 주주사가 vm총판 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_-.. 하나 달랠까
<readytoact> 아.. 벅벅 대..
<readytoact> 사실.. 버박 앞에 분은 Oracle이라는 단어가 맘에 안들었슴
<DarkCircle> 예전에 행사할때 하나 라이선스 사려고 했거든요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 가끔 골때리는 일 생기면 기술지원 쉽게 받으려고 ..
<readytoact1> 오
<readytoact1> 뱀웨어 뭔가 설치도 빠릿빠릿하네요
<DarkCircle> 뱀웨어 리눅스에서도 잘돼요
<readytoact1> DarkCircle: 제경우에는
<DarkCircle> 전 데탑 자체에 윈도 메인으로 까는걸 싫어해서
<DarkCircle> ..
<readytoact1> 리눅스에서 그래픽 드라이버를 못잡아서
<readytoact1> -_-.윈도를 게스트로 올려도 3D게임을 못해요
<DarkCircle> 그래픽카드가 어떤 기종인가요?
<readytoact1> 레노보 T420
<readytoact1> 이게 인텔꺼랑 엔비댜
<DarkCircle> 아 랩탑이구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<DarkCircle> 네 둘다 붙어있죠
<DarkCircle> 애매하겠네요
<readytoact1> 근데 인터넷뒤져보니
<readytoact1> 이슈가 많더라구요
<readytoact1> -_-. .그지같이....
<readytoact1> 그래서 시도하다가 다시 하루만에 윈도로 컴백
<readytoact1> 사실 게임만 아니면 리눅스 써도 되는데
<readytoact1> -_-.. 그놈의 게임이 뭔지
<readytoact1> 하운즈!!!!!
<DarkCircle> 에 ...
<DarkCircle> 그렇겠군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ 제대로 안잡히면 어떤일이 터지냐면
<DarkCircle> 가상머신에서 DirectX가 돌아갈때나 뭐 그런 상황에서
<DarkCircle> 화면이 그냥 까맣게 나와요
<DarkCircle> 흠 데탑이면 어찌어찌 삽질이라도 해보겠는데 디스플레이 스펙도 제대로 공개 안해주는 랩탑이면 골때리는데 (...)
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> readytoact1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2059854
<DarkCircle> 이거 맞죠?
<readytoact1> DarkCircle: 네
<DarkCircle> 흠 보니까 해보지도 않고 막 던지는 답변들이 많아서 저걸 그대로 보면 곤란하겠네요 -_-;
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 혹시 pypy 써보셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 전 파이선 건드릴 일이 ko-po-check 빼곤 없어서 ..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이게 속도는 빠른데 기존 파이썬 모듈(pip installed)을 쓰질 못하네요
<readytoact1> ㅡ.ㅡ 이거
<readytoact1> 뱀웨어는... 뱀웨어툴까는게 번거롭네
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 이번에 우분투 12.10 버전 올라가면서 무거워졌나요? 설치하는데 1시간 넘게 지났는데도 아직도 설치하네;;
<DarkCircle> Markers, 미디어 잘못된듯 싶은데요. 이미지 다시 받아서 구워보고 설치하셔야 할듯?
<Markers> 음...
<Markers> 12.10 에 버그 있나요? 컴피즈 충돌 어쩌구 나오네;;
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간 보내세요
<samahui> ^^
<Markers> yemharc님 계시나요?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 혹시 12.04 이후 버전부터 compiz 에러 나는 문제 해결방법 아시나요? 보니 compiz 충돌 때문이라는데 이게 우분투 설치 하고나서 아무 화면이 안뜨니 멀 어떻게 해야될지 ;;
<Markers> 가상머신 위에 ubuntu 설치해서 쓸려고 하는데 ..;
<yemharc> 에러가 뭔가요
<Markers> 그냥 설치하고 나서 로그인까지 화면이 보이다가 로그인 후에
<Markers> 화면이 안 나옵니다 ...;
<Markers> low graphic mode로 들어간다는 메시지 뜨고선
<Markers> CUI 로 넘어가네요 'ㅅ'...
<yemharc> sudo vi /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<yemharc> greeter-session=pantheon-greeter -> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<yemharc> 그리고 그래픽 드라이버는 설치하셨죠?
<Markers> 음 virtualbox인데...
<yemharc> 가상머신도 제공하는 드라이버가 있어요
<Markers> 게스트 확장을 설치해야될려나요 '';
<Markers> yemharc님 lightdm.conf 살펴보니 유니티로 설정되어있어요.
<yemharc> 그럼 드라이버 문제에요
<Markers> 음...;
<Markers> 가상머신에 드라이버를 설치해야되다는거는..;
<Markers> 그 방법 외엔 없을려나요 -ㅅ-;;
<Markers> 강의때 이거 일일이 설명해줄수도 없는데 이런 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 게스트확장 설치하고 재부팅하면 끝이잖아요
<Markers> 안되네요;
<Markers> 우분투 12.04 이전 버전은 다운을 못 받게 된건가…; 이전버전 다운로드 웹페이지가 없군여;;
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 그럴리가 ...
<DarkCircle> 미러에서 찾아보시면 다 나오는데
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<razGon_web> nanun: 오래간만입니다.
<nanun> 네 오랜만에 인사하네요 ^^
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> devSejong: 안녕하세요?
<devSejong> razGon_web: 반갑습니다. 좋은아침입니다.
<devSejong> 윈도우 8 깔았는데 이것도 익숙해지니깐 나쁘지만은 않네요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우8 자체는 괜찮은데, 윈도우8 PC들이 리눅스를 못깔게 해서 원성이 자자하죠
<razGon_web> 앗 듀얼 부팅이 안되는 군요.
<devSejong> 우분투 윈도우에 같이 설치하는 버전이 있어요
<devSejong> 그거 하니깐 문제없이 잘 되고 있습ㄴ니다.
<devSejong> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<devSejong> 근데 뭔가 VM같은 느낌이예요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 그나저나 혹시 신촌쪽에 맛집아시는 곳 있으세요?
<Work^Seony> 신촌에서 생각나는 맛집이라면, 제 경우는 봉이 삼계탕인가... 그거 밖에  생각이 안나네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 삼계탕은 아웃입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-22
<razGon_web> 이미 광주에 맛있는 데가 있기 때문에.
<Work^Seony> 아마 제 기억으로는 봉이 삼계탕은 삼계탕보다는 닭도리탕이 유명했던 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 그러고보면, 전라도에서야 뭐든 안맛있는게 어딨껬어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 전라도 음식들도 맛있는 데만 맛있어요. 근데 가성비가 아주 죽이는게 차이죠. 한마디로 쩐다라는 말이 맞습니다.
<razGon_web> 서울쪽에서만 전라도 쪽보다 유리한건 두가지. 냉면과 간장게장.
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그런거군요
<razGon_web> 간장 게장은 비싸서 그런건지 신사동쪽이 낫더군요.
<razGon_web> 여수에가면 게장 백반이 7-8천원합니다. 그것도 올라서요.
<razGon_web> 원래 6천원. 그것으로 제가 울마눌 꼬심.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 가을에 순천만 돌고 거기가서 게장 먹이고 차마시고 오면 게임끝.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이미 울마눌은 나의 애인. 근데.. 지금은 제가 노예...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 마이 후회됩니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 게임도 허용 못하는 아내..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> razGon_web, 저 고려조 매냐입니다. :)
<ahoops> 였었죠 ㅠ
<razGon_web> 오웅. 고려조!!
<ahoops> 황토길이랑 ㅠ 가구싶어요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 장독대 ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops> razGon_web,맨날 저런거만 생각하니 살이 안찌는듯해요 으..
<razGon_web> 황토길.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 봉선동 있는데죠?
<ahoops> 아뇨.
<ahoops> 옛날도청 바로 옆에 있던 쌈집에요.
<ahoops> 지금은 없어져서요..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 아마 다른곳으로 이사갔을텐데 어딘지는 모르겠어요.
<ahoops> 봉선동쪽도 맛난집 정말 많죠 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 계세요?
<yemharc> Work^Seony: https://deals.macupdate.com/freebundle/affil/13922?utm_source=MacUpdate+Announcements&utm_campaign=33e6aaa7ca-UA-158337-2&utm_medium=email&mc_cid=33e6aaa7ca&mc_eid=0b6c9f980d
<Work^Seony> 네
<yemharc> 맥업뎃 무료번들 행사에요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 이젠 아예 무료네요
<Work^Seony> 좋은 정보 감사합니다
<yemharc> :)
<Work^Seony> 사수 퇴근했군요
<Work^Seony> 나도 오늘은 일찍 제낄까나...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이번 번들 패키지에서 건질건 Grappler인거같네요
<Work^Seony> 그거 설명을 좀 읽어보긴 했는데, 뭐하는 거에요?
<yemharc> 간단히 말해서, 동영상이 있는 페이지 주소를 입력하면
<yemharc> 영상, 음악 등을 검색해서 다운로드 -> mp4 혹은 오디오 파일로 변환해서 저장
<yemharc> 하는거에요
<yemharc> 그 왜, 유투브 다운로더 같은 물건인데
<yemharc> 유투브 한정이 아니라 어지간한건 다 되네요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러니까 웹페이지에 나와있는 미디어 파일들 스캔해서 검색해주는 프로그램이군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 자동으로 다운받고요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 이것도 흥, 저것도 흥이에요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게임도 재미없고, 컴퓨터는 더 이상 필요없고,
<Work^Seony> 서버실에서 일하니까 프로그래밍 할 일도 없고...
<yemharc> 컬러 스트로크는 찾아보니 평가는 좋은데 저랑은 별로 인연이 없는거같고요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 서버실은 사실 독방이죠
<yemharc> (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 할것도 없고 사람도 없고
<Work^Seony> 네.  할일도 없고, 왔다갔다하는 사람도 없고..
<yemharc> 근데 주기적으로 노역은 해야하고
<yemharc> 그야말로 (감옥의)독방
<Work^Seony> 그나마 다음주부터 학교 봄방학이라, 저희는 좀 할일이 생기긴 했어요
<yemharc> IDC센터도 그런데 오죽하겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 학교 측에서, 컨테이너형 전용 서버실을 장만할 계획이 있는거 같던데,
<Work^Seony> 브로슈어 보니까 참 신기하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컨테이너 같이 생긴 엄청나게 큰 건물 안에, 냉각시설 다 갖춰놓고 재난대비형으로 설계된건데,
<Work^Seony> 그거 들어오면 이젠 사무실에서 벗어나서 냉동창고에서 일하겠구나 하는 생각도 들더라구요
<yemharc> 헐......컨테이너
<Work^Seony> 요즘 뜨는 솔루션이라더라구요
<yemharc> 전력공급은 원활하려나.......
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 한국은 창의성이 존중받지 못하는거같아요
<yemharc> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/892774_307029392757118_689125719_o.jpg
<Work^Seony> 이런 식이에요ㅕ https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1247&bih=628&q=container+data+center&oq=container+data+center&gs_l=img.3..0j0i5j0i24l4.425.7119.0.7207.27.20.3.3.3.0.182.2061.13j6.19.0...0.0...1ac.1.7.img.scDc5cOM4zw
<yemharc> ........뭔가.......
<yemharc> ....만약 저기서 일하게 되신다면.....그냥 삼가 애도를 표합니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 딱 봐도 전혀 쾌적해 보이지 않아요
<Work^Seony> 제 말대로 냉동창고 같죠? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 저게, HP나 IBM 같은 공룡기업들에서 만들어지는 물건인만큼, 데이터센터로는 최적이래요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 재난대비, 냉각, 센서 등등... 그래도 냉동창고 같이 보이는건 어쩔 수 없네요
<yemharc> 하긴 건물 안 지어도 되고 나름 모듈화도 가능하니 괜찮긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 소문으로는, 저거 만들어서, 각 부서멸 컴쟁이들 죄다 쑤셔넣겠다는 거 같던데요
<yemharc> 아녀~! 그건 아니여~ 경영자 여러분덜~!!
<Work^Seony> 대학 내에서도 여러 부서가 있는데, 각 부서별로 서버실이 있고 서버 관리자가 있거든요... 근데 한데 모아서 쑤셔넣겠다는.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 관리자 입장에선 왜 그런 생각을 하는지는 알지만요 ㅠㅠ...
<yemharc> 공돌이는 갈아넣는 재료가 아니라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어제까지만 해도 너무 즐거웠는데, 오늘 제 사수 월급명세서 보고 좌절감에서 헤어나오질 못하고 있어요
<yemharc> ?
<Work^Seony> 9시 넘어서 출근해서 5시도 안되서 퇴근하고, 중간중간 땡땡이도 많이 치는데,
<Work^Seony> 연봉이 대략 9만은 넘어보이더라구요...
<yemharc> 헐.........
<yemharc> 9만이면....... 근 1억이네요
<Work^Seony> 아... 이 차이를 어떻게 극복할건지..
<Work^Seony> 그러게요...
<yemharc> 세금떼도 실 수령액 6천은 나올거고.........
<Work^Seony> 매월 지급되는 내역을 보니까 $4,300 정도 되더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 네. 세금 떼서 6천 조금 안되더라구요...
<yemharc> 으허허허허허허.......어엉엉ㅇ어엉어ㅓ어어ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제 사수 오늘도 한 20분 전에 퇴근했거든요.  지금 4시 반인데 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 사무실에 같이 있었던 시간은 대략 1시간 정도... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 빨리 취업비자 받고 돈 많이 주는데로 옮기던가 해야지..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 뭐야 영주권? 시민권?은 자격 안되세요?
<Work^Seony> 그건 한 마디로 표현해서 "조냉  어려워요"
<yemharc> 그야 알죠
<Work^Seony> 일단은 취업비자부터 받구요,
<yemharc> 그게 쉬웠으면 (........)
<Work^Seony> 만약 석사 졸업 이상이면 한 2년인가 3년 지나면 자격이 되고,
<Work^Seony> 학사 졸업이면 5년 이상이어야 자격이 되죠
<Work^Seony> 물론, 고용주가 지원을 해주면 편하게 가는거구요,
<Work^Seony> 안해주면 자기가 직접 해야되는데, 떨어질 확률이 대부분이죠
<Work^Seony> 보통 IT 회사들은 규모가 크니까 대부분 해주는 편이에요
<Work^Seony> 일단 저도 내년이나 내후년쯤에 영주권 해주면서 연봉 7만 조건으로 들어갈 회사가 하나 있긴 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 예밀님 빨리 오라고 하는 거에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 괜찮네요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 특히나 그 회사는 몸뚱아리가 열라 편한 곳이라서,
<yemharc> 음.... 가족도 없는데 생각해볼까 (..)
<Work^Seony> 직원들 하루 근무시간 7시간 중에서 한 3시간 일하나? 암튼 그런 곳이에요
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 분 말로는, 다들 뭐하나 하고 보면 유튜브 보고 페북질 하고...  일 좀 시킬라고 하면 자기 바쁘다고 그러고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러면서 결정적으로 안짤리고.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아......... 편하긴 한데 너무 그런건 또 좀 아닌듯;;;
<yemharc> ㄱㅡ래도 받는 만큼은 해야죠......
<Work^Seony> 어느정도 과장이 섞인건 사실인데요, 그래도 좋은 회사에요
<Work^Seony> 절대 망하지 않는 회사거든요
<yemharc> 음......망하지 않는다라
<Work^Seony> 절대 안망하고, 돈도 아주 많고, 사원 복지도 아주 좋은 회사에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 라고하면 대부분 군사쪽일거같은
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 의료보험 회사인데요,
<yemharc> ?!
<Work^Seony> 사실상 하와이에 의료보험 회사가 그거 하나에요
<yemharc> 미국에서 의료보험이면 절대 안 망하네요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에만 있는 회사인데, 하와이 내 의료보험을 거의 대부분 커버하거든요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 기타 의료보험들은 그냥 들러리 수준이고, 또 이 회사 보험 혜택이 워낙 좋아서 절대적이죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서 안망해요
<Work^Seony> 정부차원에서 밀어주기도 하고..
<Work^Seony> 다행히 아는 분이 IT 부서에서 일을 하시는데,
<yemharc> 허어.....
<Work^Seony> 스카웃 할테니까 준비하고 있으라고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 행운이네요
<yemharc> 평생직장에 하드하지 않으니 돈은 돈대로 벌고 자기공부 할거 하고
<Work^Seony> 네.  거의 신의 직장이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 거기 못간다고 해도, 여기도 충분히 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 직원이니까 학비가 어느정도 지원되거든요.  석사 졸업하면 강의 뛸 자격이 되는데, 강의 뛰면 이게 수입이 또 쎄거든요
<Work^Seony> 한국은 잘 모르겠지만, 여기는 교수나 강사나 돈은 똑같이 줘요
<Work^Seony> 몇과목 가르치냐에 따라 다르긴 하겠지만, 암튼 제가 알기로는 돈 주는 기준은 같다고 해요
<Work^Seony> 하여간 이번 달은 웹사이트 제작 알바 덕분에 좀 여유가 생겼네요...
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 어라
<yemharc> 언어 인기순위가 역전됐네요
<Work^Seony> 오잉 정말요?
<yemharc> 파이썬 1위, 자바 2위.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 파이썬이 세계를 정복하다니...
<Work^Seony> 그거 어디서 보는 거에요
<yemharc> 아 아니구나.......
<yemharc> 2013년 들어서 네요
<yemharc> ;;
<yemharc> 그러니까 요 3개월 통계;;
<Work^Seony> 그래도 일단 넘어섰다는게 중요하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 그냥 언어순위라면
<yemharc> http://langpop.corger.nl
<yemharc> 이런데가 쓸만하죠
<yemharc> 스택오버플로 주체라 믿을만하고요
<yemharc> 전 점심먹고 오겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 PHP랑 자바스크립트랑은 원이 아예 겹치는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 역시 둘은 뗄 수가 없는 사이..
<Work^Seony> 한국인 전용 전문직 비자를 확대한다는 뉴스가 떴네요
<Work^Seony> 그러면 한국 국적 갖고있는 전문인력은 미국에 취업이 쉽게 되겠군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 이만 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 그런다고 한국의사가 미국으로 가진 않겠죠.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 일반적으로 전문인력이라고 하면 의사는 해당이 안됩니다
<yemharc> 어웈ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 마인크래프트 같이 하재서 서버 들어갔더니 도와주는 사람은 없고 횃불하나 들고 가다가 좀비무리 만나서 20분동안 쌈박질만 하고 로그아웃 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 혹시 구글 클라우드 서비스 이용해 보신분?
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<readytoact> 아니면 아마존 클라우드나
<razGon_web> 구글 드라이브는 사용해보았습니다.
<readytoact> 엄.. 구글 컴퓨트 엔진
<DarkCircle__> yemharc, 혹시 아잉뽕에서 쓸만한 구글톡 앱 있나요?!
<yemharc> 딱히 없어요;
<DarkCircle__> 안드로이드는 그냥 내장이라 아주 편한데
<DarkCircle__> 구글톡을 써야되는데 이놈이 없으니 답답하네요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 구글톡은
<readytoact> xmmp 라서
<DarkCircle__> 그래서 안드로이드랑 아잉뽕을 둘다 들고 다니는 일이 발생
<readytoact> xmmp 지원하는 앱은 다 되는데
<readytoact> 저희회사에서 아이폰에 구글톡 쓰는분 계시니 앱 확인해볼게요.
<readytoact> 그분 왈, '써본거소 중에 젤 괜찮다' 였으니..
<DarkCircle__> 오옷 *_* 감사합니다 ㄲㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle__> 몇개 본건 있는데 뭐가 좋은지 (...) 좀 그다지인게 하도 많아서 거시기거시기해요
<readytoact> IM+
<readytoact> 래요
<DarkCircle__> 이름이 특이하네요 ㅋㅋ 감사드린다고 전해주세요
<DarkCircle__> 그리고 레액옹도 감사드립니다 (_ _ )
<readytoact> DarkCircle__: 남자분이시기 때문에 남자의 감사는 안 받...
<readytoact> (ㅡ_-..
<DarkCircle__> ㅇㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<devSejong> 혹시 괜찮은 클라우드 서버 호스팅 업체 아시는데 없나요?? 아마존이 무료긴한데 너무 느려서 못쓰겠어요ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle__> 어디 서버로 쓰시나요?!
<DarkCircle__> 니뽕이랑 미쿸이랑 다를텐데
<devSejong> 지금은 카페 24쓰고 있는데 일본으로 붙어서 해도 많이 버벅대는게 있네요
<devSejong> 웹페이지 접속시 시간도 오래걸리고 해서 아마존으로 갈아탈려다가 그냥 cafe24연장해서 쓰고 있습니다.
<readytoact> 음.. 전 블루호스트 씁니다.
<readytoact> 아 클라우드서버
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<devSejong> 아무래도 클라우드 서버가 싸겠죠??
<DarkCircle__> 흠 웬지 뭔가 (...)
<DarkCircle__> 이상한데요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle__> 일본으로 붙는거 같은데 실제로 미쿸으로 연결될거 같은데
<devSejong> DarkCircle__: 님은 일본 접속하는거 속도 빠르신가요?
<DarkCircle__> 말이 좀 이상하긴 하지만
<DarkCircle__> 니뽕으로는 빠르죠
<DarkCircle__> 아목옹 안들어오셨네
<DarkCircle__> 펄 오덕님이 아마 확인하는거며 뭐며 잘 아실거 같은데
<devSejong> 제가 말을 이상하게 썻내요 지금은 cafe24 사용중. 아마존 프리티어 시험삼아 일본 신청해서 사용했는데 속도가 너무 느려서 다시 cafe24를 연장해서 사용중입니다.
<devSejong> http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2012&no=295830
<devSejong> 작년 7월에 상륙한다고 했는데 그 이후론 소식이 없내요
<DarkCircle__> 네 무슨 의미인진 저도 이해했어요. 이상하게 말씀하신건 아니예요. 말씀하신 이야기를 다른데서도 여러번 들었거든요
<DarkCircle__> 제가 이상하다고 한건 무언가 의심스럽다는 의미였 (...)
<devSejong> ^^;; 빨리 아마존 한국에 들어왔으면 좋겠다라는 생각밖에..... 가난한 개발자라서 집에다가 서버놓고 돌리기도 그렇고 해서 아마존느님만 기다리고 있어요
<DarkCircle__> 니뽕쪽은 한국보다 망이 더 빨라요. 웬만한 가정에도 광선로가 들어가기 때문에 우리나라는 아직 기가급이 한정되어 있지만 일본은 보편적이예요
<DarkCircle__> 우리나라가 시범 서비스 한다고 할때 니뽕은 이미 상용서비스중
<devSejong> 기가비트ㅜㅠ 우리나라도 빨리 서비스 했으면 좋겠네요
<yemharc> 시범상용을 떠나서
<yemharc> 전 망 인프라 이전에 서비스부터 좀 들어왔으면 좋겠네요........
<DarkCircle__> traceroute명령으로 어디 서버로 가는지 확인해보세요
<devSejong> 아마존꺼는 벌써 지워버렸어요. 다시 한번 재설치하고 해봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle__> 근데 망 인프라가 제대로 안 갖춰진 상태에서 서비스가 들어오면 사회적인 비용이 은근 들어가기 때문에 어차피 망인프라 확충은 해야 할듯..
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 아마존
<yemharc> 당장 한국이 아마존 클라우드 들어온다고 망 인프라가 없어서 못하는건 아니잖아요
<readytoact> 많이 느린가요?
<readytoact> 저희 상용서비스 해야하는데
<readytoact> 적절한 클라우드를 찾는중이거드뇽.
<readytoact> 지금은 cloudv.kr 꺼 쓰는데.. 얘는 오토 스케일이 안되서 갈아타려고 하ㅗㄱ
<DarkCircle__> 1년 공짜니까 테스트 해보세요
<readytoact> CDN도 -_- 이상한 업체꺼 쓰다가.. 오늘 바꾸려고 견적서요청한 상태인데
<readytoact> 백신 업데이트 서버라 안정성이 무지 중요한데
<DarkCircle__> 1년동안 운용해보고 아니면 철수하면 되니 (...)
<DarkCircle__> cdnetworks는 어떤가요?!
<readytoact> 거긴
<readytoact> 워낙유명하긴한데
<readytoact> 너무 비싸요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 완전 케 비싸요
<DarkCircle__> 국내는 거기만한데가 많지 않을거 같은데
<DarkCircle__> 사실 세계 top3 업체라서
<devSejong> 전세계적으로 서비스할려면 아무래도 아마존이 좋지않을까요
<readytoact> ...
<samahui> 한남동 커피숍으로 놀러 나왔습니다. 농땡이 중 입니다.
<samahui> 요 몇일 너무 바빴어서 오늘은 대놓고 일 핑게로 농땡이 나와버렸습니다.
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐겁고 행복한 주말들 보내세요
<DarkCircle__> 혹시 맥 라이언에서 무선랜 관련 이슈 있었나요?!
<samahui> 무선랜 관련 이슈는 모르겠고 맥 라이언이라면 우리나라 접속에 비견되는 인터넷 채팅의 선구적인 영화 유브갓메일에 나왔었죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 즐거운 시간들 행복한 주말들 되세요
<DarkCircle__> 퇴근 안하신분?!
<razGon_web> DarkCircle__: 저요.
<razGon_web> 그러나 곧퇴근,.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-23
<ahoops> Work^Seony, 옆구리~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 오늘은 조용하네요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_web> 저도 퇴근합니다.
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다.
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 아우 추워
<DarkCircle> ..
<razGon_vN6> 하이요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-24
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-17
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 현재 파일의 크기가 상당히 큰
<ipeter> 로그파일을 less로 열었습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 2월 5일자 로그로 오픈이 되더군요.
<ipeter> 현 날짜 현시간에 가깝게 파일이 열리도록 하기 위해서는 어떤 옵션값을 주어야 할까요?
<ipeter> ng해서
<ipeter> n라인으로 가는 것을 확인하였으나
<ipeter> 실시간으로 쌓이는 중이고 그 큰 파일이 몇줄까지 있는지 잘 몰라서
<ipeter> 헤메고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> esc :/찾을날짜 형식
<Seony> 그냥 열어서 G 하면 제일 아래로 가니까, 그렇게 하면 될거 같은데요
<ipeter> 네 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 해보고 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 파일이 너무 커서인지 시간이 오래 걸리네요.
<ipeter> Seony: 서원님 고맙습니다! G로 이동후, less사용법 검색하여 b이용하여 전 페이지로 이동해서 찾았습니다.
<ipeter> Seony: life savior!!
<ipeter> bluedusk: 고맙습니다! 패턴으로 날짜로도 찾았습니다.
<Seony> less는 시간이 오래 걸리진 않을 거에요
<Seony> 에디터 마냥 파일을 통째로 메모리에 올리는 식은 아니거든요
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> less 강력하네요.
<Seony> 강력하죠.  거의 에디터 수준이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> tail -f 파일명.out 이렇게해서 보통 실시간 보는것만 해봐서 찾는건 좀 어렵네요.
<ipeter> 확실히 일을 많이 해야 배우고 느네요.
<Seony> 직접 해봐야 늘어요
<bluedusk> 그래서 전
<bluedusk> 흠
<bluedusk> 다들 점심 드시러 가셨군요
<bluedusk> 서니님
<Seony> 네
<bluedusk> Seony, 님 일하시는곳에서 혹시 메신저 프로그램은 어떤거 쓰시는지 알 수 있을까요??
<Seony> 그냥 구글챗 써요
<Seony> 이메일을 지메일 쓰니까 아무래도 자연스럽게 그걸 쓰게 되네요
<bluedusk> 그럼 직원들중에 gmail 안쓰는 사람들은요??
<bluedusk> 정책적으로 쓰시는건 없는거네요??
<Seony> 그럼 업무를 안보겠다는 소리잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아..=_+
<Seony> 근데 사실 구글챗이 제일 무난하지 않나 싶은데요.  안되는 플랫폼 없고 빠르고 안정적이고...
<ipeter> Seony: 엇! iphone 서원님은 누구신가요?
<Seony> 그냥 아이폰이에요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Markers: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Seony: 놀랐습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 하루가 금방 지나가네요 수업 하나 들었을뿐인데 버렀 3시가 되어가네
<bluedusk> 헐 무슨수업이시길래..;
<Markers> 그냥 수업 들었는데 3시간짤 수업이라 ㅇ_ㅇ;;
<Markers> 어제 맥을 포맷후 클린설치 했는데 블루스크린이 뜨거나 멈추는 일은 사라졌네요 ㅇ_ㅇ;
<Markers> 근데 이거 웹에서 파일 받을때 어떻게 저장할건지 계속 물어보는데 그냥 download에 다운 받게 하는 방법 아시는분 계세요??
<bluedusk> 맥은 Seony 님이 잘 아세요..
<Markers> 아 찾았네요. 브라우저 설정을 바꾸면 되는군여 ㅎ;
<Markers> 저녘 먹고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 아...제 우분투에 있는 이클립스가 자꾸 에러를 일으키네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 슬픕니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 있다 뵈요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<alamp> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 잠못드는새벽입니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-18
<razGon_chtZlla> 아.. 졸린 하루군요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 읍..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> DB 조언좀 구해도 될가요?
<ipeter> SELECT API_TYPE, ERROR_CODE FROM service_site_api_error WHERE VIRTUAL_SERVICE_SITE_CODE = '42100' GROUP BY API_TYPE, ERROR_CODE;
<ipeter> 이렇게해서 API_TYPE, ERROR_CODE별로 뽑아냈는데요,
<ipeter> 특별히 ERROR_CODE 별로 몇건 뽑아냈는지 COUNT 수 나올 수 있게 하는 방법 없나요?
<bluedusk> 디비는 모름..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 사실 다른거도 잘 몰라서.;
<ipeter> 넹넹. 혹시 아시는분이 도움주실수도 있겠죵..ㅠ
<ahoops_> COUNT(*) 추가하심되지 않을까요..
<ipeter> 네. 그렇게 했어요. 해결했습니다.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 고맙습니다...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 훙.
<bluedusk> 오 역시
<ipeter> 아.. 날씨가 흐리니 우울하네요.
<ipeter> 헉
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 바쁘군요...
<Work^Seony> 예상치 못하게 스위치 3대 세팅...
<bluedusk> 오 스위치
<Work^Seony> PoE있는거랑 없는걸 샀는데, 두개를 바꿔서 세팅해야할 상황이 생겼어요
<Work^Seony> 설정 파일 복사하려니까 다른 모델이라...
<bluedusk> 전 지금 rhel6 에서 btrfs 한번 썼다가
<bluedusk> 영혼이 빠져나가는중이라..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> kvm에서 vm 이미지를 cp로 복사하면 input/output 오류 나는데
<bluedusk> vm은 멀쩡한건 도대체 뭔 조화일까요..;
<bluedusk> dd를 떠도 동일한..;
<Work^Seony> 아마도 vm이 실행 중이니까 그런게 아닌가 싶네요
<Work^Seony> kvm에서 스냅샷 뜨는 명령어가 있을 거에요.  그거 써서 이미지를 복사하던가 아니면  export 해야할 거에요
<razGon_chtZlla> 어느덧 점심시간이네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 모두 맛점하세요!
<ipeter> 속이 안좋아서 컵라면에 삼각김밥 하나 먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 고시생 추억돋네요.
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 그런거면 좋겠어요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 하아..;
<bluedusk> 구글신에게 물어보니 이미지 자체가 데미지 입었을 가능성이 많다고
<bluedusk> clone zilla 같은걸로 vm 백업뜨고
<bluedusk> 이미지 지우고 복구 하는게 가장
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> dd로 이미지 복제 할때 noerr 옵션으로 떴더니 되네요..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 근데 문제는 뭐지.;
<bluedusk> 음 어쨌건 해결은 했네요..;
<ipeter> http://book.interpark.com/product/MallDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000400000&sc.dispNo=028023018003003&sc.prdNo=213159711
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 문제가 export 하거나 클론 뜰때도 똑같이 에러가 나왔거든요 read error
<ipeter> 리눅스 책 한권 샀습니다.
<bluedusk> dhdh
<bluedusk> 오오 전 리눅스 책 안보는데..
<bluedusk> 하아 저도 책좀 봐야 하는데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 전 거의 입문자라서요.
<ipeter> 문제가 상당합니다.
<ipeter> 정신차려야해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도 초급자라서..ㅠ
<ipeter> 혹시 DB책 추천해주실만한거 없나요?
<Befree> 안녕하세요~
<Befree> 오랫만에 인사드립니다 (__)
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Befree> 네~ 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Befree> Seony님 퇴근시간이네요.. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가셔요!
<Seony> 저요?
<Seony> 집에 들어왔는데 ㅋ
<Befree> 전 사무실...
<bluedusk> 헐 왜케 빨리..;
<ipeter> 헉
<bluedusk> 18분 걸리시다니..;
<ipeter> 빛의속도
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<bluedusk> 퇴근에서 집까지..
<ipeter> 진짜 직장다니다보면
<Seony> 18분이나 걸렸나요? ㅋ
<ipeter> 집-직장 가까운데가 최고예요.
<Seony> 한 7분 걸릴 줄 알았는데..
<Befree> 정말 가까우시네요..
<Befree> 전 전철로는 7정거장인데.. 40분 넘게 걸린다는..
<ipeter> 전철이 7정거장인데 40분이 넘게 걸려요?
<ipeter> 구간간의 거리가 좀 있어보이는군요..!
<Befree> 갈아타는게 있고.. 1호선이기도 하고..
<Befree> 그래서 그렇게 걸리더라구요..
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> gjr
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 2~3일만에 서버에 접속했는데
<ipeter> 메모리가 46퍼센트나 사용중이래네요.
<ipeter> 보통 10프로 언저리 사용했었는데요.
<ipeter> 이거 뭘 봐줘야할까요?
<ipeter> 젠킨스 설치해서 그런가요..;;;
<Seony> top
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 확인해보았으나
<ipeter> 잡아먹는건...역시나 젠킨스였네요.
<ipeter> 29%센트입니다.
<ipeter> ;;;;;
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 서원님 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 어휴..지금 구글링해서
<Seony> 그게 원래 그렇게 자원을 많이 먹나보네요
<ipeter> 오라클 설치 알아봤습니다.
<ipeter> 이거 왓 더 헬이네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> =.= 그냥 설치쉬운 mysql을...
<ipeter> 혹시 여기 계신분들 회사에서 혹시 DB다루신다면 뭐를 다루시나요?
<ipeter> 오라클을 많이 권유하시나 정작 오라클은 많이 안쓰이는듯 합니다.
<Seony> mysql 하긴 하는데, postgres로 갈아타는 중이에요
<Seony> 오라클은 비싸잖아요
<ipeter> 그러니까요.
<ipeter> 비싸서 그런듯 합니다.
<ipeter> mssql은 정말 못보았구요.
<ipeter> 뭐, 본사에서는 조금씩 다 다루지만요.
<bluedusk> ssd가 빠르긴 빠르네요..;
<bluedusk> 냥
<bluedusk> kvm host 복구 하는데 반나절이 후딱 지나가네..ㅠ
<ipeter> 나른한 오후입니다.
<ipeter> 잠이 솔솔이네요.
<Markers> 다들 저녘에 몇시에 자서 몇시에 일어나시나여? 아침에 일어나기가 왜 이렇게 힘든건지...; 잠은 대략 12시에서 2시 이전에 자는데 아침 7시나 8시에 일어나기가 너무 힘드네요.
<ipeter> 아이고..저도 몸이 천근만근이예요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<madboxs> 잠은 10시 전에 자야합니다.
<madboxs> 경험상..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 저도 이제 자려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Realignist> 음 지금.... 지금이...
<Seony> 밤 10시거든요
<Seony> 아... 챗질 하느라 10시 5분 됐네요...
<Realignist> 아 혹시 시차가 한국이 아닌건가요??
<Seony> 네.  그쯤은 구글링 해보시는게 우리 같은 컴쟁이들의 기본 소양이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Realignist> ㅋㅋㅋ전 컴맹입니다 ^^
<Seony> 아~ 그러시면... 컴맹은 예외입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<Seony> 월요일 밤 10시 10분인 곳을 찾으시면 됩니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 서원님 어서 주무셔요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 네
<ipeter> 한국은 대낮인데도 잠을자고 싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도 컴맹을 벗어나고 싶지만
<bluedusk> 하아..
<ipeter> bluedusk:  저도 조용히 줄서봅니다... 컴맹1인..
<ipeter> 추가해주세요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 하아 컴맹인 죄로 오늘 하루종일 컴터만 붙잡고 씨름했네요..ㅠ
<Seony> 갑자기 생각할수록 열받는 일이...
<ipeter> Seony: ?? 무슨일이셔요?
<Seony> 이번에 우분투 한국 로코팀 자격 갱신 신청 중인데요,
<Seony> 생각해보니까, 우분투 측에서 로코팀한테 자격을 갱신해달라고 부탁해야하는 입장이 아닌가 싶어서요
<Seony> 뭐 얼마나 대단한거 한다고 그리 까탈스럽게 구는지..
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<ipeter> 헙. 가셨네요...
<Befree> 내일 뵙겠습니다~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Android ware라는게 런칭됐네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐하는 건데요
<yemharc> 웨어러블 디바이스용 OS로 런칭했나봐요
<yemharc> http://developer.android.com/wear/index.html
<Work^Seony> 헐... 웨어러블 아직 구경도 못해봤는데, 제조사들 사이에서는 유행이네요
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 저는 잘 모릅니다만
<AutoWiZ> 물론 장비특성이 있어서 , 조금 표준화 같은게 되면 편리하기는 하겠지만 배포판이나 OS 를 따로 둬야 하나 싶은 생각이 조금 듭니다.
<yemharc> LG서도 시계 시작했어요
<yemharc> 삼성이야 이미 나왔고
<AutoWiZ> G - flex 처럼 휘어지고 그런거 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-19
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저는 지금수준의 플렉서블은 반대에요
<yemharc> 효용성이...
<AutoWiZ> 점점 나아지겠지요.
<yemharc> 그야 기술은 발전하죠
<yemharc> '지금 수준'이 맘에 안드는거니까요
<yemharc> 좀 너무...과시용(?)으로 만드는 느낌이 강해서요
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 과시용이 아니라 베타테스팅 용으로 만드는 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그것도 있겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 문제는 유료 베타테스트지만요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 한아얄씨 접속이 안되지
<readytoact> 혹시 유니티 하시는분 계신가용?
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> 한아얄씨 접속 잘 되나요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<yemharc> 잘 됩니다
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 저만 안되는거군요 흑-
<Work^Seony> 거기는 됐따안됐다 너무 그래서 저는 아예 안갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 허헝허억
<readytoact> -_-... 짭
<Work^Seony> 어차피 거기는 대화도 거의 없고.../
<readytoact> 거기 제가 가는 변태채널이 있어서
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 요샌 리커버리 모드도 터치가 되는군요 (...)
<razGon_chtZlla> ^^
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 서울사시는 분들에게 질문요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 서울 시장 누가 될거 같아요?
<yemharc> 원순형님이 한번 더 해주셔야 (...)
<yemharc> 대놓고 "나 뽑아주면 삽질하겠다"는 사람은 싫네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 정치 이야기가 아니라 그냥 관료라는 입장에서요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 흠. 역시....
<razGon_chtZlla> 김황식의원을 내세운 이유는 있군요. 문제는 몽준도 만만치 않은.
<yemharc> 관료적으로 보면 더 말할것도 없죠
<yemharc> 여태까지 살면서 본 정치인중에 일 제일 잘하는거 같네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 솔직히 정치인의 이미지보다 관료적인 이미지가 강하죠.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 딱히 지금까진 '정치적 입장으로 일을 하는' 느낌은 안 들어요
<razGon_chtZlla> 솔직히 안철수가 양보를 많이 해서 좋아지긴 했는데. 글쎄... 윈윈이 되는 조합이면 좋겠습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 덕분에 여당으로 부터의 어느정도 협의도 받는 데 저항감이 없구요. 서울시장이지만, 야망이 없는 사람이야 하는 이런 평가?
<razGon_chtZlla> 박원순 카운터로는 김황식 총리가 나왔다고 볼수 잇네요.
<yemharc> 사실 서울시장 선거에서는 전 이미 후보자 누가 나오는지 관심도 없는 상태라서요 (...)
<AutoWiZ> 저도 그렇긴 합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇군요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 공약이행률 85% over인데 더 볼게 뭐 있나요
<razGon_chtZlla> 아직은 본격적인 전쟁은 아니니깐요. 민주당쪽은 원순이 나가기로 되어있고, 새누리쪽은 세사람 나뉘어서 싸우고
<bluedusk> 한강이남에 사시는 빌딩 가지신 분들은 그리 생각 안하시는게 문제죠..
<bluedusk> 거기다가 대통령 선거도 그짓거리인데
<bluedusk> 공정한 선거 자체가 될련지도 의문스럽구요
<yemharc> bluedusk: 한강 이남이야 애초에 인구수로 밀리니 별로 신경 안씁니다만
<yemharc> 제대로 '선거'를 하게 될지는 의심스럽죠
<Work^Seony> 스피커를 살지말지 무지 고민되는군요...
<Work^Seony> 있어도그만 없어도그만인데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> Work^Seony: 차라리 미니 컴포넌트는 어떤가요? 가격도 비슷.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 제온이나 i7에서 돌리면 윈 7 몇개까지 가능할런지요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 4개정도면 움직이는데 충분하겠죠?
<Work^Seony> razGon_chtZlla, 걍 컴퓨터용 스피커에요.  가격은 $200 정도...
<razGon_chtZlla> 20만원이면 싼거 삽니다
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi
<Markers> 계속 기침을 하길래 병원 갔더니 기관지염이라고 하네요 흑흑..
<Seony> 좀 쉬셔야겠네요...
<Markers> 잠을 너무 오래자서 먼가 연관성이 있나 싶었는데 연관성이 없네요 ㅋ
<Markers> 쉬어야되는게 어떻게 쉬어야될지 모르겟어요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 걍 잘 먹고 많이 자면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 모든 병이, 잘 쉬면 낫습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 요근래 잠을 너무 많이 자서 걱정했는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 잠을 대략 12시간 정도 자는거 같습니다;
<Markers> colloquy가 화면 잠금 가버리면 끊어지다가 풀면 다시 접속되네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오늘은 오후에 인사드리네요.
<readytoact> 으흐흐
<readytoact> 드디어 왔습니다.
<readytoact> asus t100
<readytoact> -_- 노트 필기 불가 판정을 해버렸지만
<readytoact> 뭐 그냥 아쉬운대로- 장시간 배터리와 키보드 독과..
<yemharc> 긴 배터리 타임이 필요하시군요. 에어를 지르십 (탕!)
<ipeter> 혹시 리눅스 서버에서 tomcat구동하시는분 계신가요?
<Realignist> 에어 배터리 시간 무섭더라구요... ㄷㄷ
<Realignist> 조만간 레티나 사야하는데 리눅스 멀티부팅에 도전해볼까 합니다.
<yemharc> ipeter: 설치요?
<Realignist> 그놈 3.10에 hidpi도 된다고해서...
<yemharc> Realignist: 제가 해본결과, 듀얼부팅보단 서버DVD가져다가 run-revel 1로 가상머신 띄우는게 제일이더군요
<Realignist> 으아... 고통스럽네요... ;ㅅ;
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<Realignist> 그래도 좀 어떻게든 삽질을 해서라도 배포판 상관 없으니 리눅스 환경 좀 구축해볼려구요...
<Realignist> 결국 맥 리눅스 윈도우 다 써야하는 입장이라...
<ipeter> 갑회사에서 톰캣안에 있는
<ipeter> conf폴더에 web.xml파일안에 있는
<ipeter> session-timeout이란 값을 변경해달래서요.
<ipeter> 뭐 설정변경해주면 되지만...
<ipeter> 컨테이너가 4개 있는데 각기 전부 다 바꿔줘야하는지 구조가 좀 헷갈려서요.
<ipeter> 일단 확인해보겠습니다.
<readytoact> 후아..
<ipeter> 한가지 여쭤볼께요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 상용서버 톰캣 컨테이너 들어가보니
<ipeter> web.xml 파일이 말고
<ipeter> web.xml.org파일도 있던데요,
<ipeter> 개발서버나 stage서버에서는 web.xml파일만 있었는데
<ipeter> 상용은 특이하게 web.xml.org파일이 있네요.
<ipeter> 이녀석의 정체를 아시나요?
<Seony> 그냥 백업 파일 같은데요
<Seony> 보통 뭔가를 수정하려고 할 때, 혹시나 너무 많은 수정을 해서 뭐가 바뀐지 모를 정도의 사태를 대비하기 위해서 원본을 미리 복사해두잖아요.  그럴 떄 보통 관리자들은 습관적으로 org 내지는 bak라는 이름을 붙이거든요...
<ipeter> 아...그렇군요!
<ipeter> 제가 초짜다보니 아직 그런 관습적인것에 미흡하고 잘 모르는거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다 서원님...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하셔요!
<readytoact> ndsin:
<AutoWiZ> 사무실 다시 왔떠요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: http://macnews.tistory.com/2091 이런게 나타났네요
<Work^Seony> 단축 URL을 생성한다는걸 봐서는 아마존 S3 같은 종류네요.
<yemharc> 그것도 있고, 이미지상 가장 근접한건 Droplr이 아닌가 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 저희 학교도 Ceph라는 블럭스토리지를 구성하면서 S3 호환 API를 제공하는데요, S3는 아니지만 저런 식으로 웹 url을 제공하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 제공한다기보단, 그냥 파일을 업로드하면 그 자체로 URL를 갖는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 오큘러스 리프트 개발자킷 2 나온거 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 풀 HD 지원되는 모델이라서, 저는 그냥 오늘 바로 샀습니다.
<Work^Seony> 인제서야 개발자킷 나온걸 보니까 소비자용은 올해 연말에나 나올거 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-20
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아직 퇴근 않하셨군요!
<ipeter> 아! 서원님..ㅠ 질문하나 드려도 될까요.
<ipeter> 제 놋북에 설치되어있는 우분투가 어느순간부터 소리가 안나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 볼륨은요?
<ipeter> 드라이버를 인식하지 못하는 문제 같기도 하구요.
<ipeter> 볼륨 체크해봤고
<Work^Seony> 볼륨 아이콘에 줄이 그어져있거나 하진 않구요?
<ipeter> 설정들어가서 '소리'부분 확인해보았습니다.
<ipeter> 아니요. 음소거 표시 안되어있습니다.
<ipeter> 현재까지는 설정들어가서 확인한거랑, 상단 표시줄 확인해본거 그게 전부입니다.
<ipeter> 제가 또 봐줘야하는 부분이 있을까요?
<ipeter> 아. 컴퓨터 fn키로 한번 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 지금 직장이라서 컴이 집에 있네요.
<Work^Seony> 일단 놋북이라면 놋북에 달린 볼륨버튼 확인해보는 것이 첫번째이고,
<ipeter> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 두번째는 소프트웨어 상의 볼륨을 확인하는 것이거든요.
<ipeter> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 일단 이 2가지가 이상이 없으면, 알아내기가 좀 어렵지 않을까 싶어요
<ipeter> 네네...ㅠ
<ipeter> 또 한가지 질문은요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 현재 hdd 하드 1TB를 떼어내고
<ipeter> 120GB ssd를 달았구요,
<ipeter> 1TB는 ODD를 뗀 자리에 달아놓은 상태입니다.
<ipeter> 일단은 시간이지나면 지날수록 ssd용량 부족으로 현제 200mb정도만 남은 상태인데요
<ipeter> 제가 윈도우를 썼다면 이것저것 옮길것 옮기고
<ipeter> 삭제하면 되는데
<ipeter> 우분투는 처음이라서 보통 어디파일 봐줘야할지 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 120기가가 거진 다 찰정도로 뭔가를 다운받고 한 상태는 아닐텐데 어디를 봐줘야할지 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 일단, ssd가 가진 구조적인 문제 때문에, 여유용량이 그 정도 밖에 없으면 속도가 심각하게 느려지거든요
<ipeter> 또 난감한건 폴더 탐색기 클릭시
<ipeter> ODD빼고 난 자리에 HDD를 넣었다 했는데
<Work^Seony> 제일 먼저 해줄 것은 apt-get을 통해 다운로드 받은 패키지들을 삭제해줘야하는데요,
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get clean
<ipeter> 아..! 네네.
<Work^Seony> 그 다음이 안쓰는 패키지들 삭제
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get autoremove
<ipeter> 헙.. 메모 메모!!!
<Work^Seony> 이거 하고나서 다시 df -h 해보세요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 그 컴퓨터에서 웹서핑도 하시나요?
<ipeter> 또 궁금한건 ODD뺀 자리에 HDD 넣었다 했는데요, 파일 탐색기를 열었을때 항상 클릭을 해줘야 마운트가 되어서
<ipeter> df -h했을때 뜹니다.
<Work^Seony> df -h는 뜨는걸 의미하는게 아니라, 용량이 얼마나 나오는지 보시라는 거에요
<ipeter> 파일탐색기를 열어서 클릭 않해서 마운트 안시키면 df했을때 안뜨더라구요.
<ipeter> 항상 마운트 된 상태로 유지시키는 방법 없나요?
<ipeter> 네네..
<Work^Seony> 있죠.  /etc/fstab 이라는 파일을 수정하시면 됩니다
<ipeter> 우와...전부 메모 메모..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고맙습니다 서원님..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 개인 폴더에서 용량이 큰 폴더가 있으면 그걸 1테라 하드로 옮기고,
<Work^Seony> 심볼릭 링크를 걸어두세요
<ipeter> 네네네네
<ipeter> 메모메모..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어제 리눅스 책 두꺼운놈 집에와서 폭풍공부 했습니다.
<Work^Seony>  /etc/fstab은 잘못 수정하면 부팅할 때 에러메시지 때문에 부팅 중간에 멈출 수도 있으니까, 원격으로 하지마시고 집에서 하세요.
<ipeter> 네 알겠습니다.
<ipeter> 지금 잘 메모해서 정리해두었다가 퇴근하고 해보고 말씀 드리겠습니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네  ssd는 여유공간이 커야 제 성능이 나온다는점을 꼭 염두에 두세요
<ipeter> 아! 그리고 우분투를 놋북에 설치해서 거의 모든걸 다 해요. 말씀하신 웹서핑두요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 웹브라우저 캐시도 삭제해줘야겠네요
<ipeter> 지금 ssd 좀더 용량 큰놈으로 구매할까 생각중인데 똑같이 복사해서 하드만 갈아끼게 하는 방법 찾아보고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 음. 회의하고 왔습니다
<yemharc> clean이 아니라 autoclean 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 clean만 해도 되요.
<yemharc> 오호
<ipeter> yemharc: 안녕하세요? 아침부터 수고하셨습니다.
<Work^Seony> 대신, clean은 아무런 메시지를 안띄운다는게 좀 불편하죠
<yemharc> 전 여태까지 autoclean && autoremove 로 써와서
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐... 어차피 저 명령어 자체가 그냥 다 삭제하는거니까 별로 필요없죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ipeter: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어 근데, autoclean하니까 삭제하지 않네요
<Work^Seony> 이게 보니까, 옛날 패키지를 삭제하는 명령어군요..
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 그냥 clean 하시면 /var/cache/apt/archives/에 있는 deb를 전부 삭제합니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 서원님. 엔젤 아주머니가 산사춘 마셔보고 싶대요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 출근하면서 문자받고 지하철에서 빵 터졌어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 복분자는 마셔봤는지 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 아
<ipeter> 흠...괜찮은 아이템인걸요? 오시면 한번 제안해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어벤져스2 이번에 한국서 촬영하는거 아세요?
<yemharc> 관련짤방이 멋진게 돌아다니더군요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 안볼래요.
<yemharc> https://space.zeo.net/g/5rog/75DYL326XCT54C5TAU4WLL56Q4MMRIV7#download//name_asec
<ipeter> 영화나오면 보고싶어요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 영화내용이랑 무관해요
<ipeter> 살짝 기대하거든요. 한국나온다고 신기할꺼 같기도하구요.
<yemharc> 개그용입니다
<ipeter> 앗! 네네
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 한번 들어가볼께요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 다운로드 링크인데요?
<yemharc> 어차피 공유용 링크에요. 다운로드도 가능한
<yemharc> 이미지 리뷰 뜨지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 합성이군요
<yemharc> 합성이죠
<iPad^Seony> 아이패드 1세대를 어디다 쓸까 했는데 화장실에서 챗질하기 딱인데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<iPad^Seony> 그나저나 오큘러스 주문한거 빨리 왔음 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헉! iPad^Seony ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 저렇게 접속기기마다 다 해보고 싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<iPad^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아까 오큘러스 dev 릴리즈 됐다고 하셨었죠?
<iPad^Seony> 네 dk2에요
<iPad^Seony> 1920 1080 지원하는 모델이죠
<ipeter> ssd 미러링 해보려는데 집에서 가능할까요..? 맏기는게 좋을까요..?
<ipeter> 120평은... 좀 좁네요..
<ipeter> 256평은 되어야 살만한거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 256평만되도 대 저택인데..ㅠ
<yemharc> SSD 미러링이라...........
<yemharc> 탄약이 많으시군요 ㅠㅠ
<iPad^Seony> 막상 256 쓰면 또 좁아져요
<iPad^Seony> 사람의 심리가... 욕심이 끝이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 넹넹.
<ipeter_> 구매한지 오래되서 ssd가격대가 어떻게 되는지도 모르게씁니다.
<ipeter_> 한번 부동산 둘러보고 올께요.
<iPad^Seony> 저는 512 쓰고싶은데 그것만큼은 도저히 돈 아까워서 못사겠더라구요
<ipeter_> 으...저도 막상 사려니
<ipeter_> 조금 돈이 아깝습니다.
<ipeter_> 그냥 서원님이 말씀해주신 링크거는걸로 사용해야겠네요..
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 사실 120떼고 256으로 갈아끼고
<ipeter_> 120은 맥미니에 달아주려했는데 맥미니 120 다는것도 깝깝할것 같습니다.
<ipeter_> 뭐 물론 웹서핑이 전부인 저희 아버지지만요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 오큘러스 홈피 보셨어요?
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 그냥 저처럼 눈감고 CTO를!!
<yemharc> 네 좀 전에 봤습니다
<yemharc> 뜬금없지만 Airmail 엄청 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 그래요?
<yemharc> 간단히만 써보면 기본 메일앱하고 크게 차이가 없어 보이는데
<yemharc> 메일이 많아지면서 분류하기 시작하고 뭐 어쩌고 하니까
<yemharc> 확실히 기본 메일앱보다 좋습니다
<yemharc> 가격도 나름 착하고요
<yemharc> 지원 중단된 Sparrow 생각하면
<yemharc> 좋은 대체품인거 같아요
<yemharc> 그나저나 ONE님은 다음 포스팅 언제 써주시려나
<yemharc> 타임캡슐 NAS로 활용하기 포스팅 2편이 안 올라오네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> 출근아침입니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> yemharc: 안녕하세요- 전 뭐 늘 안녕하지 못해서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> readytoact: 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 저도 안녕하지 못합니다 Orz
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 맥프레 가볍다 가볍다 해도 들고 다니다 보니 힘들어요...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 접속이 끊겨서 이제사 오게되었습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가세요.
<ipeter> 얼마나 걸리는지 이방에 사람들은 또 시계로 쟬꺼예요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> LG 갑니다 Orz
<Markers> Seony님 혹시 Xcode 잘 사용하시나용?
<Seony> 쓰다 때려쳤어요
<Markers> 별로 안 좋은가봐요
<Seony> 제가 할 게 아니라는걸 꺠달았거든요
<Markers> ?!
<Seony> 아뇨.  엑스코드는 최고의 IDE 아닌가요?
<Seony> 엑스코드보다 잘만들어진 IDE가 있을 리가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그런가요...?;
<Markers> 왜 최고의 IDE인지?
<Seony> 떄려친 이유가, 오브젝트 씨 때문에 때려친거에요
<Seony> 왜라뇨 ㅎㅎ  웹서핑 조금만 해보세요.
<Seony> 아이폰 앱 만드는데 그거보다 나은 도구가 없을 뿐더러, 다른 IDE와 비교해봤을 때 무쟈게 쉽고 간단하다고 하더라구요.  뭐 버그는 다른 얘기이고...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 음.. 그건 ios쪽 진영일때만 그렇다는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 그럼, 엑스코드를 iOS 진영 아닌데서 쓸 수 있나요?  아니면 그럴 이유라도?
<monos> Seony: 님 리눅스 home폴더랑 monos폴더를 chmod 755 로 둘다 바꾸었는데 부팅이 안되요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Markers> 음 Xcode로 자바 , C++ 도 가능하다고 해서 Xcode 들여다 보기 시작했는데 @_@;
<Markers> monos 폴더 권한 바꿧다고 부팅이 안되지는 않을거 같은데요...;
<monos> Markers: 님 로그인 화면은 나오는데요 home/monos폴더가 없다고 나오고 home 폴더가 644 권한이어야 한다고 나오는데
<Seony> Markers: 아... 그건 iOS 진영이라고 할게 아니라, iOS 앱이라고 해야...
<monos> Markers: 거기서 암호 넣으면 검은 화면에서 아무것도 안보여요
<monos> Markers: 마우스 커서만 보이네요
<Markers> 우분투 이신건가요?
<monos> Markers: 리눅스 민트 16 페도라에요
<monos> Markers: 리눅스 민트 16 페도라 xfce버전요
<Markers> 음..; 왜 그런거지;
<monos> Markers: 다시 깔기 힘들고 서버 설정도 많이 해두어서 어떻게 고쳐볼려구 어제 저녁부터 지금까지 고생이에요
<Markers> 지금 말씀하시는거는 부팅은 됏는데 로그인 시에 화면이 나타나지 않는다고 말씀하시는거 같은데.
<monos> Markers: 로그인화면은 나오는데 암호 넣으면 xfce 윈도우 화면이 안나오고 검은화면만 나와요 마우스 커서랑요
<monos> Markers: 우분투 14.04 나오면 새로 설치할려고 했는데 말썽이 잃어나네요
<monos> Markers: 님 혹시 미디어서버 mediatomb 사용하는데요 이걸 유투브처럼 360p 720p 1080p로 나오게 설정가능한지 혹시 아시나요?
<Markers> 일단 로그인 안되는건 이유를 잘 모르겠구. mediatomb는 안써봣지만 검색하면 먼가 나올거 같은데요? 해상도 설정에 대해서 먼가 있는거 같은데
<monos> Markers: 네 감사합니다. 나중에 우분투 14.04 나오면 새로 깔아야 겠네요
<Markers> 해결 되시길 기원할게요. 전 centos를 써서 ㅎ
<drake_> 아아아
<drake_kr> Darkcircle_mba: !!
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: @
<drake_kr> 록타
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: gpg 등록 원래 돼있었네요
<drake_kr> 그래도 지금 사용중인걸로 갱신했습니다
<Darkcircle_mba> drake_kr: ~(~_~)~
<drake_kr> 아유
<drake_kr> 닭공
<drake_kr> Darkcircle_mba: 머함
<Darkcircle_mba> 젠투 깔고 있죠 /-ㅠ-/
<Darkcircle_mba> 악마의 기운을 뿜는중
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~
<drake_kr> 닭공
<drake_kr> 나 이제 대표니까 그놈의 대표를 만나야겟어
<drake_kr> Darkcircle_mba: 닭공
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~
<Darkcircle_mba> 전 얼굴마담 ~_~
<Darkcircle_mba> 냐하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하하
<drake_kr> 바람에다 젠투까냐
<drake_kr> 맥북바람
<eunyang> 질문좀 드려도될까요.. 초보질문인데요.. 일반프로그램을 터미널에서 설치할때도 apt-get install로 설치하는것인가요..?  다운로드디렉토리에 설치하고자하는 프로그램이있다면 다운로드디렉으로 이동한다음 apt-get install하면되는것인지.. 제가잘몰라서요 ㅠㅠ...
<drake_kr> apt-get install 하면 대부분 /usr에 설치됩니다.
<drake_kr> home 디렉토리에 설치하고 싶으시면 소스컴파일같은거 하시면 되구요
<eunyang> 제가 설치하고싶은 파일이 .py파일인데  설치가 되지않아요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 파이썬이군요
<drake_kr> 음
<eunyang> 아예 다른명령어로 설치해야하는 건가요? 아님 파이썬을 일단 깔아야하는건가 ㅠㅠ..
<eunyang> 그냥 포기를 - -....
<drake_kr> 파이썬은 아마
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 설치돼있을거구요
<eunyang> 하고많은것중 처음 다운받은 프로그램이 파이썬파일이라니 ㅠㅠ
<eunyang> 네넵
<drake_kr> 파이썬은 보통 pip로 설치하는데..
<drake_kr> 직접 설치해야 하는 녀석도 있고요..
<eunyang> 명령어만 따로 찾으면 터미널에서도 프로그램이 설치되는 형식이겠죠?
<drake_kr> 네 뭐.. 기본이 명령어 모드라서요..
<eunyang> 일단그럼 파이썬명령어부터 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 윈도우도 따지고 보면 '마법사'니 뭐니 하는것도 다 명령어 자동으로 쳐주는 프로그램일 뿐이고 ㅎㅎ
<eunyang> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 파이썬은 근데 이미 깔려있을거에요
<drake_kr> python 하면 바로 파이썬 뜰걸요?
<eunyang> 대쉬홈에서 쳐보니 안떠요 -.-
<drake_kr> 아, 터미널에서요
<eunyang> 아앗;
<eunyang> 앗 뜨네요
<drake_kr> 아.. 제가 모니터 달린 리눅스를 잘 안 쓰다보니.. ;; 죄송합니다
<eunyang> 여기서 어찌해봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 파이썬은 설치가 되어있는거구요
<eunyang> 넵
<drake_kr> py파일이 무슨 파일이에요?
<eunyang> 사전파일이에요
<eunyang> 사이트에 어떤분이 영어사전 올려놓으셨길래 한번 깔아볼까해서 다운받았는데
<eunyang> 아 이걸 물어보신게 아니신가 ;;
<drake_kr> 그럼 그냥 그게 실행파일인건..?
<eunyang> -_-... 잠시;
<drake_kr> python xxxx.py 해보시면..
<eunyang> invaild syntax 라고떠요..
<drake_kr> 그 파일 있는 사이트 알려주시면..
<drake_kr> 제가 해보고 방법을 알려드리는게 가장 좋을듯 싶은데요
<eunyang> 우분투코리아 자료실에서 받았는데
<eunyang> 제가 다시 댓글을볼려고 찾고있는데 몇페이지에 있는지 도무지;;
<eunyang> 메일로 보내드릴까요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 어? ubuntu-kr.org에 있는 자료인가요?
<eunyang> 네넵
<eunyang> py 파일은 파이썬에서 실행해야 열리는군요 하하핫;;....
<drake_kr> 음.. 넵
<eunyang> --; 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> me@drake.kr 이 제 메일주소입니다.
<eunyang> 앗 감사드립니다!!
<drake_kr> 파이썬이 설치돼 있으면 우분투건 윈도우건 다 실행되는 장점이 있으니..
<drake_kr> 프로그램 자체가 또 어려운건 아니라서..
<eunyang> 접한지 하루이틀째라 복잡하네요 흑흑..
<eunyang> 메일보냈어요 감사해요!
<drake_kr> 음.. pygtk랑 몇가지.. 설치되어 있어야 하는 요구사항들이 있는거군요..
<drake_kr> 제가 테스트하려면.. 가상머신을 띄워야 하는군요..
<eunyang> 다음에 한가하실때 해주셔요
<drake_kr> 어.. 벌써 부팅중입니다.. ㅋㅋ
<eunyang> 전 항상 여기있으니 ㅠ.ㅠ
<eunyang> 앗 ㅎㅎ
<eunyang> 괜히 죄송하네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 아 역시 예상대로 pygtk 달라는 메세지군요
<eunyang> 복잡한거같은 뭔가..;;
<eunyang> 하필 처음 실행해볼려는걸 잘못 잡았구만요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 우분투를 쓰세요?
<eunyang> 아 c공부하다가 어쩌다 우분투에 알게되어서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐 c
<eunyang> 요며칠 우분투만잡고있네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 대박 어려운뎅
<eunyang> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 열혈강의 C책 좋더라구요
<eunyang> 그러지마셔요 흑흑...
<eunyang> 네넵 저도 그걸로 공부중인데..
<eunyang> 우분투에 빠져서 지금  - -;
<drake_kr> 으.. c가지고 해보시고 싶은건 있나요?
<eunyang> 이제 입문단계라서
<drake_kr> 저도 최근에 열혈강의 C 보면서..
<eunyang> 프로그램들이 어찌돌아가는지만 이해하는것만으로도 행복하네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 연습문제 다시 풀고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<eunyang> 존경합니다 흑흑
<drake_kr> 연습문제를 txt파일로 올려놓고..
<eunyang> 계속 푸시는거에요?
<drake_kr> 뭔가 좀 안풀릴때 한번씩 들어가서 풀어봐요 ㅋㅋ
<eunyang> 와우 ;;
<drake_kr> 집에 리눅스가 있고 ssh 열어두고
<drake_kr> 외부에서도 접속이 가능해서요
<eunyang> 아하
<drake_kr> 폰에서도 그냥 접속이 돼서..
<drake_kr> 근데 그렇게는 잘 안 하구요..
<drake_kr> 지하철에서는 당연히 게임을 해야..
<eunyang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전에 누군가 아이패드로 커널컴파일하고 있는 모습을 봤어요
<eunyang> 오우
<drake_kr> 왜 그런짓을..
<eunyang> 언제쯤 명령어들이 머릿속에 떠다닐지 ㅠㅠ
<eunyang> 헤헤헤
<drake_kr> 그냥 컴터에서 하지..
<drake_kr> 명령어는.. 흠..
<drake_kr> 저희 세미나에서 파이썬 강좌 열렸는데
<drake_kr> 놀러오시면..
<eunyang> 서울에서 하시겠죠 -.-?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 대신
<drake_kr> 동영상 촬영도 할거니까
<eunyang> 아핫
<drake_kr> 보시면 돼용
<drake_kr> youtube.com/ubuntukorea
<eunyang> 엇 우분투코리아 운영자분이셔요;?
<drake_kr> 네 제가 어제부로 우분투한국커뮤니티 대표입니다.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<eunyang> 헛 몰라뵈서 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아니 그게 뭐라고 알아봐주길 바래야 하는건가요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우분투한국커뮤니티 대표는 윈도우즈를 좋아합니다
<drake_kr> (어?)
<eunyang> 엇
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 맥북에 까는게 아니고 지금 있는자리에 컴퓨터 하나가 악성코드로 썩어서 밀어버리고 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~
<Darkcircle_mba> 악마의 젠투를
<drake_kr> 닭공 pygtk 어떻게 까냐
<Darkcircle_mba>  /-ㅅ-/ 사악한 기운을 받아라.
<Darkcircle_mba> 그냥 apt-get install 하면 깔리는거 아닌가요 ?ㅅ?
<eunyang> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Darkcircle_mba> 사악해 사악해 -ㅂ-
<drake_kr> 아 지금 제꺼가 업데이트를 한 1년 안해서
<drake_kr> 업데이트 30분 걸립니다
<eunyang> 훌쩍... 밤을새워서라도 깔고말겠다 ㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그런건  http://packages.ubuntu.com 여기서 인가  -_-
<Darkcircle_mba> 찾아서 그냥 깔면 그만
<eunyang> 옷 감사합니다!
<drake_kr> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygtk 일단 여기 있는건 찾았음
<Darkcircle_mba> 우분투는 ..............................................
<Darkcircle_mba> 데이터 백업 USB에 살짝 해주고 그냥 밀어서 깔아도 (...)
<Darkcircle_mba> 윈도처럼 박박 밀어서
<Darkcircle_mba> ....
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<Darkcircle_mba> 쑤세미로!
<drake_kr> 나 데비안이지..
<eunyang> 그냥 이파일은 포기하고.. 다른 착한프로그램을 찾아야겠...
<Darkcircle_mba> 데비안도 마찬가지로 아마도
<Darkcircle_mba> http://packages.debian.org
<drake_kr> 일단 sudo apt-get install pygtk 해보시면
<drake_kr> 패키지가 없다고 나오나요?
<Darkcircle_mba> http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<Darkcircle_mba> 군요
<eunyang> 넵 패키지가 없다네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서도 shift+space 하면 붙여넣기가 되는구나..
<Darkcircle_mba> 짲앙면 배달하는 슈퍼맨이 기계를 잘못 가져오는 바람에 연구실에서 밥값 결제 하려고 대기중 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 음.. 그럼 깔기 어려운뎅..
<Darkcircle_mba> 화장실도 못... (쿨럭...)
<Darkcircle_mba> apt-cache search pygtk
<Darkcircle_mba> 아니면
<Darkcircle_mba> apt-cache search gtk | grep python
<drake_kr> 으으 라면 지겹당
<drake_kr> 닭공/ 언제 한번 화합의 장을 열자
<Darkcircle_mba> 그러면 스파게티 드세요 'ㅅ'
<Darkcircle_mba> 그놈 모임은 이번달은 사망 (...)
<drake_kr> 카드로 치즈와퍼 어제 먹음
<eunyang> 써치하니 뭔가 많이올라갔어요..
<Darkcircle_mba> 제가 일정이 그지같이 빡세요 'ㅅ'
<Darkcircle_mba> 이번달에 토욜날 놀아본적이 없음 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle_mba> 오오 카드로 치즈와퍼!
<drake_kr> python-gtk2-dev 요건거 같은데..
<Darkcircle_mba> 거기에 양배추랑 양파 넘치도록 채워달라고 하면 'ㅅ'(!)
<Darkcircle_mba>   dev .... 는 아니고
<Darkcircle_mba> 그냥 python-gtk2일거예요
<Darkcircle_mba>  dev 안붙은게 없으려나 ..
<drake_kr> 일단 dev 붙은거 깔아노믄 나중에 그거 써먹을수도 있고...
<Darkcircle_mba> 컴파일 할때 쓰는거죠 보통 .
<Darkcircle_mba> 컴파일 화면이 참 알흠답게 넘어가네 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 컴터 좋은걸로 업그레이드 하던지 해야지..
<Darkcircle_mba> 어쩌다  ㅂㅅ-4.8 설치중
<drake_kr> zailog 80같은거?
<drake_kr> ㅄ4.8이라니
<Darkcircle_mba> Apple ][ 는 돼야 ...
<drake_kr> 애매하군
<drake_kr> m6804?
<eunyang> 에라이 - -.. 파이썬은 조금더뒤에 공부를..
<drake_kr> Zailog 80은 MSX
<drake_kr> 어?
<Darkcircle_mba> 꽤 오래전에 ...
<drake_kr> 지금 저 설치중인데
<eunyang> 헉
<drake_kr> 되는지 보고
<Darkcircle_mba> 옛날 맥에 tcp/ip 직접 컴파일해다 심어가지고 ..
<drake_kr> 알려드릴게요 ㅋㅋ
<eunyang> 넵 헤헷;
<Darkcircle_mba> 모자이크 브라자 띄워서 웹페이지 하나 흠 ..
<drake_kr> 옛날 플로피디스크에 리눅스 설치한적도 있
<Darkcircle_mba> 보여줬던 인증 동영상이 하나 있떤거 같은데
<Darkcircle_mba> 플로피 ㅋㅋㅋ 후 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 악마의 슬랙웨어 (..)
<drake_kr> 오 다운로드완료
<Darkcircle_mba> 으어 컴파일 잘된다 ~(~_~~)
<drake_kr> AVR로 안드로이드 돌린넘이 갑아님?
<drake_kr> 에러없이 넘어가네요
<drake_kr> 근데 사전이 떠야 되는데..
<eunyang> ...
<drake_kr> 아 그 패키지가 아니네
<Darkcircle_mba> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 연구실에서 머신을 혹사시키는건 저밖에 없네요
<Darkcircle_mba> 다들 머신이 아주 조용함 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 팬에다 오도바이를 달아야 일좀 한다고 하지 ..
<drake_kr> 근데 그 팬이 수냉
<Darkcircle_mba> 물냉.
<Darkcircle_mba> 비냉
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install python-gtk2 python-beautifulsoup
<drake_kr> 두개 패키지 설치하고 python Dict.py 하면 실행되네요
<eunyang> 오옷 감사합니다 잠시만요!
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 응가 마려운데 안와주시네 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 신문지 깔고
<drake_kr> 벌레를 싸
<drake_kr> 프로그래머라면 벌레정도는 싸줘야
<Darkcircle_mba> 연구실에 여자가 75%
<Darkcircle_mba> ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 여초지역입니다 'ㅅ'
<drake_kr> 에이 어차피 그녀들도 다
<drake_kr> 없으면 신문지
<drake_kr> 깔게돼있어
<Darkcircle_mba> (...)
<eunyang> 뒤에 패키지가 beautifulsou 이지요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 흠 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 지금 SKT 전체적으루다가 데이터망 빠가났나요?
<drake_kr> 뷰티풀 수프
<drake_kr> 아름다운 국
<Darkcircle_mba> 결제 안돼서 이상하다고 -_- ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 왜 국이 아름답 ...
<drake_kr> 난 olleh
<Darkcircle_mba> 저도 올레 .
<Darkcircle_mba> \-_-/
<Darkcircle_mba> http://media.daum.net/foreign/others/newsview?newsid=20140320203009725
<Darkcircle_mba> 도요타  추징금 스케일 쩌네요
<eunyang> 으아앙
<Darkcircle_mba> 1"조" 2천9백 "억"
<Darkcircle_mba> 원
<Darkcircle_mba> 우리나라 개인정보 털린업체도 이렇게 한방 먹이면 'ㅅ' ...
<eunyang> invaild syntax 또떠요 ㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 결제 끝.
<eunyang> 안해 -ㅅ-..
<Darkcircle_mba> 집에 갈 준비 해야 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 그럼
<drake_kr> python-gtk2-dev 패키지 설치하고 해보세요.. ㅜ.ㅜ
<Darkcircle_mba> 카드로는 안되고 -ㅅ- ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 근데 뭘 쓰시길래  Dict.py를 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 그냥 파폭 창에서 네이버 사전 펴놓고 쓰시면 안되냐능.
<eunyang> 그러게요 ㅠㅠ
<eunyang> 그냥 프로그램 한번깔아보자고 한게 이놈이 되버려서 이떄동안 붙들고있어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<eunyang> 포기하자니 찝찝하고 =_=
<eunyang> 포기 - -;
<eunyang> 이건 내가이상한게 아니라 얘네가 이상한걸로.. - -
<eunyang> 도와주셔서 너무 감사드립니다 T_T
<drake_kr> 해결이 안 되셨다는데
<drake_kr> ㅜ.ㅜ
<eunyang> 괜히 저땜에 시간만 허비하셔서 ㅠ.ㅠ
<eunyang> 딴 기본적인것들부터 좀더 공부를 해야겠어요
<drake_kr> 그냥 ./Dict.py 하면 syntax error가 나고 python Dict.py 하면 제대로 실행되던데요
<eunyang> 후자로 했어요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 6라인에 에러라고 뜨나요?
<eunyang> 그게 무슨말씀이신지 [..]
<drake_kr> syntax error 하면 몇번째줄 에러다 이런거 나올건데용
<eunyang> >>> python Dict.py
<eunyang>   File "<stdin>", line 1
<eunyang>     python Dict.py
<eunyang>               ^
<eunyang> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> Ctrl+D 한번 누르시고
<drake_kr> 다시 python Dict.py
<eunyang> 터미널서해도 안되던데 ㅠㅠ
<eunyang> 잠시만요
<drake_kr> 닭공 // http://drmeth.com/index.php?r=21021717414113949468411#
<Darkcircle_mba> 메스박사라닠ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 정말 엔하위키는..
<drake_kr> "에너지를 바치는" 링크가 "디파일러"
<ipeter> 안녕하세요??
<AutoWiZ> 안녕들 하십니까
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 저..지금 제 하드 파일시스템 종류가 뭔지 알수 있는 명령어가 뭐가 있을까요?
<ipeter> 예를들어 이녀석이 ext3인지..
<ipeter> 아 확인하였습니다.
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<AutoWiZ> 재부팅 몇번했더니 한시간이 후딱 지나가네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 파티션이라
<drake_kr> mount 치면 나올텐데요
<drake_kr> 으으
<drake_kr> 러닝타임 3600일이 쉬운게 아니더군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 메인프레임은 되어야 10년 무중단 가능할 거 같아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 서버로 10년이라....;;
<drake_kr> 5년 정도는 '뭐 그정도는 가능하겠지'인데 10년은 좀 힘든가봐요
<drake_kr> 하긴 3600일 러닝타임 찍은 서버.. 별 문제가 없는데 성능이.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 방송쪽에서 로그찍는 서버로 유명했던게 30년 넘게 돌아가는 것도 있다고 하더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그냥 도트 매트릭스 프린터로 찍어주기만 하면 되니까 성능이 상관없는지....
<drake_kr> 으어으어
<drake_kr> 하긴 뭐.. 보이저도 전원만 공급해주면 아직도 살아날것 같은데요..
<drake_kr> 하긴 그때당시 512*384로 컬러사진 한장 전송하는데 3달 걸렸다고 하니..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런 기기들 보면 최적화가 얼마나 대단한지 신기하기도 해요.
<drake_kr> 허블도 보면 참..
<drake_kr> 거기 CPU 좋은것 못 쓰잖아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 방사선 강화 CPU 를 써도 성능이.....
<LYUSO_THINK> IBM 꺼는 그래도 빠르다고 하는데 다른 일반 CPU 는 성능이 처참하다더군요.
<drake_kr> 최신예기가 G3급이군요..
<drake_kr> ppc750
<drake_kr> ... 근데 가격은 1억정도 하네요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 우주선 강화가 얼마나 힘든지 보여주는 예라고 해야할까요...
<drake_kr> 지금 막 재밌어서 찾아보고 있는데요
<drake_kr> 그래도 생각했던것만큼 처참하진 않은듯 싶어요
<drake_kr> 램이 그래도 512M가 들어갔고.. 플래시가 1기가 들어갔으면 뭐..
<drake_kr> 괜찮아보이네요 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 탐사선 입장에선 정말 좋은 환경이죠.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 누가 플래시 1기가를 생각했을지....
<drake_kr> 자일로그 Z8002가 예전에 들어갔던건데, 그건 램이 64KB를 못 넘으니까요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 장족의 발전이죠.
<drake_kr> 근데 돈만 되면 요즘 CPU도 나갈수는 있다고 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 인슐레이션 기술도 발전했으니까요
<LYUSO_THINK> 가령 IIS 에 있는 씽크패드가 좋은 예라고 생각됩니다.
<drake_kr> 10나노공정부터 ARM하고 Intel은 2차대전이 시작된다고 하네요
<drake_kr> AMD 불쌍..
<LYUSO_THINK> 글로벌 파운더리가 잘 안되나봐요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 10나노도 지금 포토노광으로 구현 성공했다는데 그 말은 글로벌 파운더리라도 이걸 따라잡는데 크게 어려운 점은 없다는 거니까요.
<drake_kr> 나중엔 막 블랙홀에서 CPU만들고 하는거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 다음 세대의 연산장치로는 광 연산기 or 양자컴퓨팅 2가지가 일단 떠있는데 모르죠.....
<drake_kr> 저장장치는 IBM이 극저온에서 분자단위로 스토리징 하는걸 만들었다고 하던데..
<drake_kr> IBM이 애플하고 MS한테 그렇게 털리면서 아직도 대기업인걸 보면 참 재미있는것 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 메인프래임 사업이 아직까지 잘 먹히긴 하나봐요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇게 오랫동안 추진력을 제공해왔으니까요. 요즘은 다굴에 장사없다고 하지만.
<drake_kr> 음.. 뭐 이런저런거 듣기로는 아파치 재단 설립하면서 재도약을 했다고..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그랬군요....
<drake_kr> IBM 옛날 얘기 들어보니
<drake_kr> 인구조사에 필요한걸 만들면서부터라더군요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 대단하네요....
<drake_kr> 이미지 메이킹은 제대로 한것 같아요
<drake_kr> 예를들면 펀치머신이 정부한테 필요한 기계인데
<drake_kr> 펀치머신이 포함된 기계가 100만원이고 펀치머신 따로는 20만원이라고 치면
<drake_kr> 그냥 펀치머신이 포함된 기계를 한 50만원정도에 공급해주는 방식으로 장사를 했다고 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 정부프로젝트를 잡으면 대박이라는 건 역시 그시절에도 먹히는군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 전부 다 IBM 이 납품했을테니...
<drake_kr> 엇 듣고보니 그렇네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 드레이크님 들어오셨군요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> Hello,World!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 서버실 온도랑 습도 재는 시스템을 샀는데, 이게 생각처럼 쉽게 작동하지 않아서 스트레스 받네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> Work^Seony: 그때사신 서버는 작동 잘되나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 아주 잘 쓰고있습니다
<Work^Seony> 요즘 나오는 그래픽 UEFI 바이오스를 처음 써봤는데 생각보다 좋더라구요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-21
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 서원님 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 어제 볼륨 하드웨어쪽에 문제있었던거 같아요.
<ipeter> 해결되었습니다.
<ipeter> 그리고 etc/fstab 파일 수정해서 마운트 시켰습니다.
<ipeter> 아직 리눅스 지식이 부족해서이름하고 그런게 엉성해서 그렇지 일단 해결되었습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 고맙습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ipeter, ;-)
<ipeter> yemharc: 안녕하세요..!
<yemharc> 넵 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아...이러면서 하나하나 리눅스를 배워나가네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 재미있습니다.. =.=
<ipeter> 제가 워낙 초보라서요..ㅠ
<yemharc> 아니 그 좋은 윈도우 놔두고 왜 사서 고생을 하세요 (웃음)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> yemharc: 너무 구구절절 와 닿네요.
<ipeter> 갑자기 울고싶네요
<ipeter> (오열)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 윈도우 얼마나 좋아요
<yemharc> 문제의 90%는 리붓으로 해결하고
<yemharc> 나머지 10%는 재설치로 해결되잖습니까 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 진짜 윈도우가 컴의 진입장벽을 낮춘거 인정은 해야할꺼 같습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 집에서는 우분투
<yemharc> 사실 진입장벽은 IBM과 DOS가.... (...)
<ipeter> 회사에서는 윈8 사용합니다.
<ipeter> 하드웨어는 우연의 일치이지만 동일해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 윈8은 너무 어려워요 ...
<yemharc> 처음에 전원버튼이 대체 어디있는거야 하고 2시간동안 시스템 종료를 못했어요
<yemharc> .......
<ahoops_> 전 아직 윈8은 한번도 설치안해봤습니다;;
<ahoops_> 구경도 딱한번해봤어요;
<yemharc> 전 회사에서 지급한 놋북이 기본 윈8.1이라서 잠깐 써봤거든요
<ipeter> 근데 확실히 시간이 지날수록 윈8은 시스템이 무너져내리는듯한...
<ipeter> 부팅 끄는것만 심혈을 기울여서 빨릅니다..
<yemharc> 우분투 랩탑 쓰고 싶으시면
<yemharc> http://www.wired.com/reviews/2013/07/dell-xps-linux/
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 요걸 추천합니다
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 바꾸려면 한참 남았어요.
<ipeter> 이제 1년이 다되어 가네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 살때 좋은거 사겠다고 해서... 하드웨어만 괜찮은거 선택해서 오래써야할듯 합니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 맥으로 가고 싶지만...과연 i7 쿼드 속도 나올지 의문이네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 쓸줄도 모르구요.
<ipeter> 이젠 우분투에 익숙해져서 맥 터미널보니 어색 어색..
<ipeter> 집에 맥미니 아버지꺼 있거든요..
<ipeter> ahoops_: 전 xp에서 윈8으로 넘어온 케이스인데 정말 좋아요. 최고입니다.
<ahoops_> 윈8이 좋아요?
<ahoops_> 흠; 전 작년까진 윈도쓰면 xp만쓰다가 간신히 7으로 옴겼는데..
<yemharc> 음
<ahoops_> 8로는 아직 몇년있어야 옴길듯해요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 시스템 리소스 측면 같은면에서는 윈8이 좋습니다
<ahoops_> 쓰는 어플이 딱 정해져있어서 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 확실히 훨씬 가볍고 빠르긴 해요
<ipeter> 전 정말 대 만족입니다.
<ipeter> 폰도 자기가 주로 사용하는 앱이 10개정도고,
<ahoops_> 디아블로2도 돌아가나요;;
<ipeter> 컴도 마찬가지인거 같아요.
<ipeter> 윈도우 라이브타일에 박아놓고
<ahoops_> 제가 아직까지도 종종 디아2를 하긴해서요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 바로바로 빨리 접근하고 참 좋습니다.
<ipeter> 전 오락을 않해서 답변을 다른분께 패스합니다..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 딱 쓰는 어플들만 사용해서리;; OS가 크게 의미가 없네용;;
<yemharc> 어지간한건 다 잘 호환된다고 합니다
<ahoops_> 리눅도 요즘은 삽질?을 강요하는 문화가 아니라서 시시?하구요..
<ahoops_> 깔기만하면 하드웨어 다 잡아주고 뭐 할게없어서 새버전이 나와도 나왔구나...하고 패스하구
<yemharc> ahoops_: netbsd 어떠십니까
<ahoops_> 이거슨 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 2014년 최신 OS + 64bit지만
<yemharc> 설치하면 사용 메모리는 12MB입니다
<ahoops_> 그냥 리눅쓰면되자나요.
<ahoops_> (...)
<ahoops_> 귀차니즘은 극에 달햇어요..
<yemharc> BSD 유저 앞에서 그런말씀 하시면 경찰서 가십니다 (..)
<yemharc> 주로 피해자 입장으로요 (......)
<ahoops_> 근데 음..
<ahoops_> BSD고 뭐고간에요.
<ahoops_> 다들 차이는있겟지만, 어차피 커널틀리고 나머지는 대부분 오픈소스 돌리자나요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어차피 xNIX 계열은 다 비슷하죠
<ahoops_> 커널손댈일은 없구 어차피 어플돌리기가 포커스라서 쭙.
<yemharc> 아뇨 전 단지 삽질을 원하시는거 같길래 .......
<ahoops_> 넹..
<ahoops_> 삽질을 하고싶을때도 있는데요.
<ahoops_> 그게 하다보면 허무할때가 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 원래
<yemharc> 한창 땅파는 세월 보내다 나중에 돌아보면
<yemharc> 이미 뒤집어 놓은 땅이라 삽질하는 느낌이 안들죠
<yemharc> 느낌이 뭐라고 할까... "이건 원래 이렇게 하는거" 같은 느낌이 들때도 많고요
<yemharc> ex) bashrc 파일 용량이 점점 커진다
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ex2) 마우스에 손이 가는게 점점 귀찮아진다
<yemharc> caution) 어차피 터미널만 쓰는데 내장그래픽이면 되지 않을까?
<yemharc> error) 왜 이 에디터는 vi 모드가 없는가
<yemharc> out-of-spec-to-human) 제 OS는 EmacsOS입니다
<ahoops_> 어차피 편집기 브라우저 터미널만 쓸뿐 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 레드햇쓸때까지는 그래도 열심히 커널컴팔도하고 그랬는데..
<yemharc> 요샌 대형 시스템 아니면 컴파일 시간이 아깝죠
<ahoops_> 우분투쓰고난뒤부터 컴파일할일도 없어졌구.
<yemharc> 아니, 대형이라기보단 커스텀 시스템?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 컴파일이 그리우면 젠투를 써야하는 시대입니다
<ahoops_> 그래서 젠투를 열심히 썼었는데요..
<ahoops_> 허무함이랄까요.
<yemharc> 허무하죠
<ahoops_> 걍 하드웨어를 좋은거사고 대충 패키지 설치하는게 더 싸구나..
<ahoops_> 라는 허무함요 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<yemharc> 그리고 어차피 별반 차이도 안납니다 이젠
<yemharc> 하드웨어 스펙이 너무 좋아서...
<ahoops_> 넹.
<ahoops_> 암거나 써도 다 빨라서 의미가 없는것같아요.
<ahoops_> 사악한 서니님 시스템정도 아니다면요.
<yemharc> O2나 O3나 바이너리나 (...)
<Work^Seony> 제 시스템은 제 개인 물건이 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그래도 용서가 안댐.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 이동네 지도 만들었어용.
<ahoops_> 지금 데이터 신나게 넣는중인데
<ahoops_> 조만간 허접한 지도 나올듯해요.
<ahoops_> 한국에서는 네트웍이 느려서 문제가 아니고 서버가 느려서 문제엿는데..
<ahoops_> 여기는 네트웍이 느리니 0.5메가도 너무 큰 데이터라서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 너무 힘듬 ㅠ
<yemharc> ㄸㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops_> 진짜 이섬을 통째로 커버할 사설망을 하나 구축하고 싶은데요.
<ahoops_> 무선으로 도배해버리고 싶은데 마땅한 장비에 대해서 아는게 없네요.
<ahoops_> 가로세로 10km정도 되는 지역만 커버하고싶은데요.
<ahoops_> 인프라가 안되니 이런고민을 하는군요.
<yemharc> 10km^2 을 무선으로 둘러싸려면...
<ahoops_> 다행히 높은산은 없구 바다가 대부분이라서 기지국만 몇개박으면 될것같은데요..
<ahoops_> 이쪽관련 장비쪽으로 아는게 없어서요.
<ahoops_> 슈퍼 와이파이라는게 있군요.
<yemharc> 있죠
<yemharc> 개인자금으로는 무리입니다 그거 ..
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 서원님?
<ipeter> 어제 말씀해주신대로 클린을 시켜도 패키지가 삭제된 후에도
<ipeter> 1기가정도의 여유밖에 안남더라구요.
<ipeter> 그렇게 다운로드 받은게 없는데 어느녀석이 그렇게 많이 잡아먹는지 알아내는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 브라우저 캐쉬는요?
<yemharc> 혹시 뭔기 빌드하고 하셨나요?
<ipeter> 브라우저 캐쉬가 근데 그렇게 몇십메가를 잡아먹을까요..?
<ipeter> 삭제하지 않은 상태입니다..
<ipeter> 빌드.. 음.. 아니요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 설치된게, 자바랑, 메이븐, 젠킨스, R... 이것저것 더 많긴 하지만...ㅠ
<ipeter> 이클립스 자바 소스도 다 합쳐도 1기가도 안되는데 이상하네요.
<ipeter> 영화는 다 옮긴 상태구요.
<ipeter> 도무지 뭐가 하드에 자리잡고 있는지 난감하네요.
<Work^Seony> 브라우저 캐쉬를 무시하지 마세요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 네네. 오늘 꼭 해보겠습니다..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 하드디스크에 있는 디렉토리별로 용량을 뽑아보면 답이 나올텐데 왜 그리 고민하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 홈디렉토리랑 /var 용량 계산해보세요.   바로 범인 잡을 거에요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 노트테이킹중입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오늘가서 꼭 해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 집에가면 골아떨어져요.
<ipeter> 체력 바닥이네요.
<ipeter> 어제 이클립스에서 자바스크립트 플러긴 설치하고
<ipeter> 책좀 보니까 바로 넉다운
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 서원님? 만일 근무지로 가게되면 본사에서 화면단 개발로 들어갈꺼 같네요.
<ipeter> 자바스크립트, 제이쿼리 공부시작했습니다.
<ipeter> 물론 코어쪽 스프링도 해야하겠지만요.
<ipeter> 요즘은 자바스크립트로(node.js) 서버쪽 하던데요..
<ipeter> 전 잘 몰라서 패스입니다.
<Work^Seony> 저도 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 거의완성
<drake_kr> Windows 95/98/2000/XP/7/8 Debian Gentoo 다중설치 USB
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> 그걸 왜 하고 있어요 (...)
<drake_kr> 하나 만들어놓으면 꽤 쓸데 많어야?
<yemharc> 95가?
<drake_kr> 95/98/2k는 어차피 대용량 만드는김에 끼워넣은 애들이고..
<drake_kr> hiren하고 pe도 큼직큼직하게 넣어주고
<yemharc> dma
<drake_kr> 내가 양심이 있어서 도스는 안 넣었어
<yemharc> 안드 포팅만 죽어라 하네 (..)
<yemharc> 양심은 무슨.......
<yemharc> 한마디면 저 프로세스를 처음으로 돌릴 수 있을거 같음
<yemharc> "16비트는 지원 안해요?"
<drake_kr> 그래서 넌 공부를 좀 더 해야 된다는거임
<drake_kr> "MIPS 지원 되죠?" 라고 물어야지
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 생각해보니까 솔라리스 안 넣었군
<yemharc> 그거야말로 양심 없지
<yemharc> 동일 성능이면 MIPS 박힌 제품이 더 비싸지 않남요?
<drake_kr> 동일 성능이면 x86이 젤 싸지 않나
<drake_kr> 근데 최신 G3 cpu가 대충 2억 한다는데?
<drake_kr> ppc g3
<yemharc> 어차피 그런건 살면서 구경할 일도 없을듯요
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_kr> 아놔 아이폰 이거 전화번호 지우는데 몇시간이 걸리는겨.. 2A짜리에다 꼽아놨는데 왜 밧데리는 계속 내려가나..
<yemharc> 읭 전화번호를 지워요?
<drake_kr> 업그레이드후에 자꾸 뻗길래 보니까
<drake_kr> 스팸목록 등록된게 너무 많아서
<yemharc> 엥..... 설마 그 단순한 필터 하나로 뻗으려구...
<yemharc> 아니면 필터하다 뻗을만큼 스팸이 쏟아져 오고 있다거나?........
<drake_kr> 빳데리가 광탈하길래 2A짜리에다 갖다박았는데 퍼센트 점점 떨어지네
<yemharc> 건 좀 이상하네
<yemharc> 저야 누차 말했지만 날 풀리니 배터리가 정상으로 돌아왔는데......
<drake_kr> 아니 만져보니 대충 알것음
<drake_kr> 겜하는것보다 더하네
<drake_kr> 약은 많이 팔았수?
<drake_kr> PS2도 다음주에 처분하고..
<drake_kr> 에라모르것다 출근이나 하자
<drake_kr> 스크린으로 하면 외부에 나가도 괜찮으려나
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<bluedusk> 움?
<bluedusk> 드레이크옹이다
<bluedusk> (__)
<razGon_chtZlla> drake_kr: 대표님 오래간만입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 오토위즈님!!!! 안녕하세요!!!!
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요 요즘도 잘 지내시지요?
<ipeter> 네네~ ^.^
<ipeter> 별일 없으시죠?
<AutoWiZ> 별일 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 오늘 드디어 . 정말 오랜만에 부사수 2명이랑 저녁 먹기로 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 부사수 덜덜..
<AutoWiZ> 계속 떨어져 지내서 한동안 볼 수가 없었그든요.
<Markers> The Art of computer programming 이책 혹시 있으신분 계시나요?
<AutoWiZ> 좀 유명한 책이었던거 같은데
<AutoWiZ> 죄송하지만 저는 없네요
<Markers> 한국 번역판으로 나온게 책 4권정도 되는거 같은데 이거 머 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 책이 한권에 4만원씩 하네요
<Markers> 내용 어떤지 한번 훑어보거나 갖구 계신분 평 좀 듣고 싶은데
<AutoWiZ> 번역본이 좀 비싸긴 하지요 , 뭐 원서는 원서라고 비싸고
<AutoWiZ> 프로그래밍 하실생각이시면
<Markers> 원서는 일단 읽는데 속도가 엄청 차이가 나서 ....;
<AutoWiZ> 4만원 정도 투자해도 좋다고 생각합니다.
<Markers> 책이 4권이라
<AutoWiZ> 책을 직접 본건 아닌데 워낙 평이 좋다고  들었던 터라
<Markers> 16만원이예요 다 하면 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 어 그럼 4 * 4 해서 16인가요? 아하
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 16만원도 별거 아니지요
<Markers> 그것도 어림잡아 퉁쳐서 4만원이지 대략 5만원 수준인듯 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 그책으로 공부해서 취직하는 자리가 달라진다고 생각하면
<Markers> 음. 다행히 학교 도서관에 번역본 책이 있군요.
<Markers> 근데 3권뿐이넹.
<AutoWiZ> 액트님 안녕하세요~
<Markers> 혹시 smi 자막 만드는 툴 유명한거 있나요?
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 폭풍 근무중입니다.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 그 책이 그렇게 좋은가요?
<AutoWiZ> 말그대로 아트라고 들었습니다.
<Markers> 좋은지는 잘 모르겠는데 책 저자가 튜링상을 받고 알고리즘쪽으로는 대표적인 사람이라고 소개되어있네요.
<AutoWiZ> 예술적인 알고리즘 같은게 있다고. 한줄 한줄 뜯어보면 감탄사가 하~ 하~ 이렇다고 듣기만 했습니다.
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> Art of programming?
<ipeter> 특정 언어에 구애받는게 아닌가보죠...?
<yemharc> 로직은 언어랑 상관없으니까요
<ipeter> 네네. 로직쪽 교재군요.
<ipeter> 음...일단 자바도 쩔쩔매니...ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 잘 적어놓았다가 나중에 구매해야겠군요.
<yemharc> 처음은 다들 빡시죠 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> .....물론 시간이 지나면 익숙해 진다는거지 잘한다곤 안했습니다 -^-
<yemharc> 그럼 전 또 일이 있어서 이만....... 다들 주말 잘 보내세요 Orz
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 폭풍 quit...
<ipeter> 모두들 나가시는군요...ㅠ
<Markers> ...?!
<ipeter> 전 자바중에 effective java 구매했습니다. 원서로요.
<ipeter> 이베이서 잠복해있다가 휘릭 채왔습니다.
<ipeter> 비드금액은...1.4달러..(이천원)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 유명한 책이라서 사려했는데 한국은 3만원돈 있어야겠더라구요..
<Markers> 음 사용자 권한으로 자기가 리눅스 접속시에 배쉬쉘을 자동으로 띄게끔 하는방법이 없을려나;
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 책 후기보니
<ipeter> 까
<ipeter> 사람들은 대부분 수학을 좋아하는데
<ipeter> 이책 잼나겠다 이러네요.
<ipeter> 수학 잘했다고 하면서요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 특이한데..
<ipeter> 수학을 못했어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 좋아했습니다.
<ipeter> 푸하하하하
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 수학점수 말하기 부끄럽네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 맥아피 바이러스 백신 좋은가요?
<Seony> 윈도우를 안쓰니까 백신은 뭐가 좋은지 전혀 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 하긴요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 제 친구가 avast설치했다가. 액티브X안깔린다고, 이런 꾸진 백신 안쓴다고 하길래 제가 너무 잘막아서 그런거라고 했습니다만....^^;;
<AutoWiZ> 알약이 좋습니다.
<monos> 윈도우에 기본적으로 디펜더 주는거만 쓰는데 별 문제 없네요
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 금요일 저녁 되세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 좋은 금요일되세요
<Markers> 이만 나갑니다. 즐거운 불금되세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 혹시 보시면 기별주세요! 질문이 있는데 급한거 아니니 그냥 여쭤볼께 있어 메세지 남깁니다~
<cool> hi
<Work^Seony> Hi
<razGon_chtZlla> Hello!!Wolrd!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 민트박스라고 하는 리눅스 민트에서 만드는 조그만 컴퓨터가 나왔는데, 가격이 세네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-22
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 서버 구조에 대해서 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 아파치-톰캣서버요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 서원님! 53G의 정체를 찾아냈습니다.
<ipeter> log파일 하나가 53G네요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어디에 있었는데요
<Work^Seony> 한국은 오늘 토요일이라 다들 조용하군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ahnlab에 있는
<ipeter> 금융권 버그로그 파일이요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그거 하나에 53기가나 되더라구요.
<ipeter> copy이용해서 0으로 만들었습니다.
<ipeter> 아침부터 열공입니다.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에도 안랩 프로그램이 있나봐요?
<ipeter> 이제 금융권에서 리눅스도 지원하다보니
<ipeter> 안랩이 깔리더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<ipeter> 정말 싫습니다.
<ipeter> 리눅스까지 안랩도배해야하나요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐하러 리눅스에 안랩 설치해요 ㅎㅎ 그냥 버츄얼박스 같은데다 윈도우 깔아서 뱅킹 할 떄만 쓰면 되죠
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 채널에 제가 한 번도 인사를 안한 분들이 3명이나 계시네요
<ipeter> 순정우분투 쓰고 싶다는 생각에 버쳘박스랑 윈도우8 다 제거해버렸습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 53g로그파일 날려버리니 아주 속이 시원하네요.
<Work^Seony> 로그파일이 필요없겠다 싶으시면 블랙홀에다 링크를 거세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오잉?
<ipeter> 그건 처음 들어본 말입니다.
<ipeter> 블랙홀에다 링크를 걸다니요?
<Work^Seony> 유닉스에는 모든걸 빨아들이는 장치가 있거든요
<ipeter> 선더버드1.4G, 버추얼박스도 26G나 있네요
<ipeter> 사용하지도 않는데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 특히 버추얼박스는 우분투 솝트웨어를 통해 삭제했는데도 그대로 있네요.
<ipeter> 저거 폴더 rm해도 될까 싶어요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> rm 해도 어차피 또 생기니까 그냥 블랙홀에다 링크를 거세요
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> 블랙홀 = /dev/null
<ipeter> ?/
<ipeter> 아..! 저거 copy해서 파일용량 0으로 만들때 쓰던건데..
<Work^Seony> 용량을 0으로 만드는게 아니라, 출력을 받으면 그냥 아무 것도 안하는 장치에요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 어떤 명령어를 매일 실행하는데, 그 결과메시지를 보고싶지 않으면 저기다 출력을 리다이렉션하면 되죠
<ipeter> =.= 어렵네요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 말하면, 모든 입력을 없애버리는 일을 하는 거에요
<ipeter> 무..무섭군요..
<ipeter> 서원님은 마리아디비 사용하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 어디에서요?
<ipeter> mysql이 오라클로 넘어가서부터 마리아디비로 많이 넘어간다네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 신문기사에서 방금 들었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그 얘기야 몇년 전부터 있던 얘기잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐, 아무데서나요. 일하시는 회사라던지, 로컬이라던지..
<Work^Seony> mysql에서 다른거 갈아타야할지에 대한 고민은 사실 한 3년 전부터 했었는데요,
<ipeter> 전 mysql 책 구매했는데...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 쓰는건 그냥 mysql을 쓰고,
<ipeter> 이걸 어쩌나요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서는 postgres를 써요
<ipeter> 서버 돌리는데, 랩탑은  mysql설치했구요.
<ipeter> 지금 서버에 mariadb설치할까 알아보는 중입니다.
<Work^Seony> mysql 책으로도 rdbms 공부하기에는 충분할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 문법은 비슷하니까...
<ipeter> 네네. 워낙 비슷하다고 하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 같은 rdb 니깐요
<ipeter> 근데 오라클이란 회사는 어떤 회사인가요?
<Work^Seony> 데이터베이스 회사에요
<ipeter> 자바도, 오라클 디비, mysql까지..
<ipeter> 생각보다 큰 회사같기도 하구요.
<Work^Seony> 자바랑 mysql이 오라클 것이 된건 얼마 안됐구요,
<Work^Seony> 생각보다 큰 회사가 아니라, 무쟈게 큰 회사에요
<Work^Seony> 자바랑 mysql 빼고 그냥 오라클 하나만 생각해도 엄청난 회사잖아요
<ipeter> 그렇죠. db는 오라클이라는 거의 고정관념...
<ipeter> 근데 가격이 비싸다고 들었는데
<ipeter> 그만큼 성능값을 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 컴퓨터 업계에 일하신지 오래 안되셨으니까 모르실 수 있겠지만, 오라클은 이래저래 유명해요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  돈값 한다더라구요
<ipeter> 이제 뭐 일한지 만으로 1년도 안됬습니다. 게다가 유지보수로 들어가서 아는거 하나없는..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 부끄럽습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 부끄럽긴요 ㅎㅎ  오래 안됐으니 모르는거야 당연하죠
<Work^Seony> 오래했는데 모르면 그게 부끄러운거구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 요즘 공부하는데 참 재미있네요.
<ipeter> 주말이 참 즐거워집니다.
<ipeter> 제 공부 할 수 있는 시간으로 변해가서요..
<Work^Seony> 사실 리눅스 진영 사람들이라면 오라클 무지 싫어합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> mysql도 그렇구요,
<Work^Seony> 오픈솔라리스, 오픈오피스 등등 때문에...
<ipeter> 근데 그나마 잘 깔리는게 mysql이라서요.
<ipeter> 푸하하
<ipeter> 오라클 리눅스에 깔려면 한숨부터 나와요.
<Work^Seony> 오라클 리눅스를 쓰면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에도 오라클 잘만 돌리는데, 한숨부터 나온다는건 뭔가 잘못된 거구요,
<Work^Seony> 오라클이 시키는대로 설치하면 잘 됩니다.  시키는대로 안할려고 해서 문제가 되는거죠
<ipeter> 설치과정이 너무 복잡해요.. step by step으로 찾아보면요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 해보셨어요?  아님 CentOS에서?
<ipeter> 우분투입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그럴 거에요 아마...
<Work^Seony> 오라클은 레드햇 계열에서 수월하거든요
<Work^Seony> 오라클 리눅스도 레드햇 계열인걸로 알고있어요
<ipeter> 우분투는 스크롤 압밥부터가 장난 아니더라구요..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 마리아디비 설치했는데 mysql이랑 설정을 같이 공유하는게 있나보네요.
<ipeter> 패키지 배포자가 업데이트한 버전을 넣을지 기존 mysql설정 유지할지 물어보네요.
<Work^Seony> 업데이트한걸로 하면, mysql 특별히 세팅한거 다 지워질 거에요
<Work^Seony> 특별히 한게 없으면 업데이트한거 넣어도 되구요
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 그래서 그냥 기존에 있던거 내버려두었습니다.
<ipeter> 솔직히 제입장에 mariadb쓰는건 오버구요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 좋은 금요일 되시나요?
<ipeter> 벌써 토요일 정오가 되어갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 좀있음 퇴근입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어서어서 퇴근하세요
<ipeter> 전 점심 먹었습니다.
<ipeter> 폴더나 디렉토리 모두 링크가 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<ipeter> 좀더 확인해보고 시도해보겠습니다!
<ipeter> 고맙습니다~~!!
<ipeter> 어머니 마트에좀 데려다 드리고 올께요!
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근 고고씽 합니다.  즐거운 금요일~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 서원님!!!
<ipeter> 퇴근 고고씽 13:00분
<ipeter> 13:12분 join!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 꿈의 직장
<ipeter> 재택근무
<Markers> 월화수목금금금?!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 집이예요.
<ipeter> ln -s /dev/null VirtualBox\ VMs/
<ipeter> 이렇게 했는데 뭐 특별히 용량에 변화가 없네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-23
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 밤 11시 다되가는데 폭풍섭취 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 드셨어요?
<Seony> 라면, 빵, 콜라요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 최강 조합이네요.
<ipeter> 라면 뒤에 개운하게 콜라!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 빵도 그냥 빵이 아니라, 슈에 초콜렛 발라서 안에 크림 들어있는 거에요
<Realignist> 슈 안에 누텔라가 들어가있으면 200점입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 누텔라는 그저 그래서요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 우오... 여긴 저녁시간입니다.
<ipeter> 언능 저녁먹고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 배가 고파요.
<drake_kr_> 어라..
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 형님
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_test> drake_kr: beep
<drake_test> drake_kr beep
<drake_kr> drake_test beep
<drake_kr> 아 screen 안에서는 소리가 안 나는구낭..
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 새기기로 인사드립니다. ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: Aloha~!
<razGon_KenzFld> It's sad Monday!!!
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-16
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~아구 채팅창을 켜놓고서 주말을 보냈네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어어 피터님 이렇게 짧게 왔다가 훅 가버리시기 입니까? ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> autowiz,  님이 알려주신 cdn 헤드헌터 통해서 컨택이 오네요. ;
<bluedusk> 당황스럽네요..;
<autowiz> 누군가 여기 채널 모니터링 하다가
<autowiz> 블더님 이직 이야기 듣고 접촉하는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아~ 저도 블더님이랑 접촉하고 싶어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 팀장님이 회사 내부 인프라 관리 할사람 뽑겠다고 사람 추천해달래요
<bluedusk> 우분투 커뮤니티에 사람 없냐고
<autowiz> 제가 하겠습니다~ 라고 하시는건 어떠신가요? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 전 리붓
<autowiz> 저도 엔지니어라 모르는 전화라도 거의 무조건 받았었는데
<autowiz> 최근 개인사정으로 모르는번호는 귀찮아서 안받았는데
<autowiz> 저도 헤드헌터들이 접촉해올지도 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ 다만 진짜 제 머리를 사냥해 갈지도 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐 즈질 개그를..;
<autowiz> 이히히힣
<bluedusk> 그거 전부터 이야기 했어요
<bluedusk> 걍 제가 다 할테니 그만큼 돈 더 달라고
<autowiz> 블더님 이직하실려는건 그 팀장님은 알고 계실려나요?
<autowiz> 저도 그러고 싶음
<autowiz> 두사람 몫 할 수 있음 패이만 2배 비슷하게 주며ㅓㄴ
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<autowiz> 몸이 부서져라 일 하면 되긴 되더라구요 ... 다만 장기적으로봤을때는 문제가 생깁니다.
<autowiz> 인수인계라던가 확장성이라던가... 이게 ... 그러니까
<autowiz> 스케일-업 이랑 스케일-아웃 의 관계처럼
<autowiz> 초반에는 스케일-업 이 쉽고 간편해 보이는데 한계가 있으니까
<autowiz> 스케일-아웃으로 가는게 맞긴 한거 같은데... 문제는 스케일-업 도 아웃도 아니고 그냥 오버클럭 상태로 가는거 같아서 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 한국의 국민오버는 인텔이나 AMD 에만 국한된게 아니라 IT 엔지니어 한테도 적용되는거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침입니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> (--)(__)(--)
<autowiz> 하고싶은것도 많고 할것도 많은데
<autowiz> 할 힘이 좀 모자르네요 ..
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 아 제길 썬더볼트 디스플레이 한대 죽었네요...
<Seony> 애플케어 모르고 안샀는데...
<autowiz> 그냥 전원이 안들어오나요?
<autowiz> 가격이 좀 될거 같은데요
<Seony> 가격 좀 되죠 한대에 백만원이 넘는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저가 모니터들이야 외장 어뎁터가 고장나는경우 자주 보긴 했었는데 ... 음... 왜 고장이 났을까요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 전원 LED 는 적색으로 들어오는데 켜지진 않더라구요. 어뎁터 고장으로 출력용량이 딸려서 그랬던적이 있긴 하거든요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 캐어 안들어도 무상 교체라던가 A/S 규정은 없나요?
<samahui_WS> 혹시 모르니 다른 모니터 전원으로 연결해보세요
<Seony> 그것도 해봤는데 안되네요...
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 안타깝네요
<autowiz> 그러게요 아흑 눈에 물이 나오고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이번에 그냥 모니터 하나 살까봐요
<autowiz> 같은거 여러대 쓰다가
<autowiz> 다른 제품 하나 들어가니까 색감 차이 확 나더라구요
<autowiz> 맞춘다고 맞췄는데도 자금 차이가 느껴지긴 해요
<Seony> 2대만한 1대 사는게 나을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 자금 -> 조금
<samahui_WS> 저번에 보았던 헬쥐 커브트고해상도로 가시는건가요?
<autowiz> 커브드 꽤 비싸지요?
<Seony> 많이 비싸죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네 아직은 좀 비싸죠
<Seony> 아마 왠만한 모니터 2배일걸요
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3016381&logger_kw=relProd_2867133
<autowiz> qhd 40만원도 안하네요
<autowiz> 저도 하나 지르고 싶어요 꺄~~
<Seony> 삼성 28인치 4k 모니터는 아마존에서 $533 정도 해요
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3046075&cate=112757
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 125만냥 입니다
<samahui_WS> 하지만 29인치로 가면 확 싸져요
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3037231&cate=112757
<samahui_WS> 59만9천원 입니다
<samahui_WS> 34인치가 해상도도 더 높아서 좋은데 너무 비싸네요
<autowiz> 아 UHD 인가 봅니다.
<samahui_WS> 아직은 상징적인 모델일뿐... 주력이 되려면 좀 걸리겠네요
<samahui_WS> 34인치는 3440x1440 이고 29인치는 2560x1080이네요
<samahui_WS> 참고로 와이드 아닌 29인치 와이드 시네뷰는 30만원도 안해요
<Seony> 커브드는 아무리 생각해도 너무 비싸네요
<Seony> 커브드 한대 살 돈으로, 4k 두대 나오네요
<samahui_WS> 네 좀 비싸요 ... 아직은 실사용자보다는 전시나 과시용이죠
<Seony> 걍 4k 두대가 낫겠어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 사이드잡 뛴거 돈 받아서 모니터 2대 정도 살 돈은 있거든요
<Seony> 모니터 추천해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 지르세요~ 지름은 행복입니다~
<Seony> 가격은 60만원선에서요...
<Seony> 2대 사려면 60만원짜리로 해야할거 같아요
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2487324&cate=112757
<samahui_WS> 4k 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이거는 제 책상에도 못올릴거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 예전에 빔프로젝트로 영화보던거 이거사면 이걸로 그냥 영화보면 되겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 극장을 사는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 개인용 극장 ㅋ
<autowiz> 경성 uhd 모니터는 썬더볼트 포트도 있네요
<Seony> 엘지 커브드도 썬더볼트 포트가 있더라구요
<autowiz> 오오 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> 4k 저렴한 놈들은 패널이 나쁘군요
<samahui_WS> 아니면 중소기업
<samahui_WS> 4k도 아직은 너무 비싸네요
<autowiz> 중소기업인데 , 패널은 대부분 대기업껄 때오는식이 아닐까 싶은
<autowiz> 전에 제가 오픈프래임 살때는 그랬거든요 사실 제것도 다들 LG 패널이고
<samahui_WS> 잘 알아보셔야 할거예요
<autowiz> 저가 패널 쓰다가 눈버리면 , 안되니까요
<samahui_WS> 보통 헬쥐 패널 들어간거면 다행인데 auo인가 대만산드어간거면 제품에 따른 격차가 크더라고요
<Seony> 삼성 UD590이라는 모델이 4K인데, 애플 썬더볼트 디스플레이하고 비교하니까 뽀대가 안나네요...
<autowiz> 눈, 손, 머리는 IT 인들 생명인지라
<Seony> 그래도 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대가 책상위에 있으면 뽀대는 나는데...
<samahui_WS> 그리고 돈성이나 헬쥐라도 TN패널들어가서 저렴한것도 있어서 잘 알아보지 않으면 안되겠더라고요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 뽀대를 원하신다면
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2962453&cate=112757
<samahui_WS> 3800만원대의 뽀대입니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 98인치
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 델께 저렴하고 좋은데 패널이 TN이네요
<samahui_WS> 예전에 델 고해상도는 정말 잘 썼떤 기억이 있어서 찾아봤더니 업무용이라 그런지 광시야각이 아니군요
<Seony> 4k 모니터는 선택의 여지가 몇 안되네요
<Seony> 제품 자체가 몇개 안되요
<Seony> 그럼 4k를 사지 말까...
<autowiz> 저라면 4K 를 살거 같아요
<Seony> 인치는요?
<Seony> 화면 사이즈요..
<samahui_WS> 30인치일겁니다
<Seony> 음.... 40인치에 4k 모니터가 있다네요...
<samahui_WS> 인켈같은 곳에서 나오는게 있죠
<samahui_WS> 49만원
<Seony> 필립스에서 나오긴 나오네요
<samahui_WS> 아수스도 나오죠
<Seony> 4k uhd인데...
<Seony> 필립스 문닫지 않았나요?
<samahui_WS> 근데 가격이 문제죠
<Seony> 가격은 얼마 안해요
<Seony> 아니, 얼마 까지는 아니고, 백만원 안넘어요
<samahui_WS> 50선을 기준으로 위아래예요
<samahui_WS> 근데 40인치면 몇개 없네요
<Seony> http://www.amazon.com/Philips-BDM4065UC-Resolution-Speakers-DisplayPort/dp/B00SCX78JS/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1426475739&sr=1-1&keywords=monitor
<samahui_WS> 국내에서 768700원하는 모델이군요
<samahui_WS> va패널
<Seony> 아 필립스가 아니라 샤프네요.   샤프가 티비사업 접는다고 했거든요...
<samahui_WS> 나쁘지는 안군요 근데 포트가 DP포트와 미니DP포트 뿐인거 같은데요
<Seony> 아마존 설명에는 Connectivity- USB 3.0 Hub, VGA, Display Port, Mini Display Port, HDMI MHL-HDMI 라고 나와있어요
<samahui_WS> MHL과 HDMI 2개 있군요
<samahui_WS> 간략 설명에는 없었는데 자세히 보니 있군요
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2850978&cate=112757
<samahui_WS> 요모델이죠 ?
<Seony> 네 맞는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2810864&cate=112757 인켈에서 스피커 안만들고 모니터 내놨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 첫작품이라 그런지 저렴하네요
<Seony> 아... 고민되네요...
<Seony> 40인치면 완전 티비 사이즈인데, 그걸 책상 위에 올려놓고보면 작업이 될지 걱정이군요...
<samahui_WS> 인켈은 저거 들어가서 11번가 들어가면 더 싸요. 40인치는 33만원 42인치 40만원대 이렇네요 헐...
<samahui_WS> 이기회에 한대 살까 싶은 충동들 가격인데요
<Seony> 인켈은 한국제품이죠?  아마존에는 없을거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 아마도요
<samahui_WS> 4k로 가시면 확실히 아직은 선택의 폭이 넓지 않군요
<Seony> 아마존엔 없네요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 점심 먹고 올께요 ~ 저녁 맛나게 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<autowiz> 감사합니다. 생선구이 정식 맛있게 먹었습니다. ^__^
<samahui_WS> 전 면요리 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_WS> 일식라멘 맛나는군요
<Seony> 저는 일본라면 별로 안좋아하는데, 좋아하는게 하와이에 딱 2개가 있어요
<Seony> 종종 먹는데, 너무 맛있습니다
<samahui_WS> 파 많이 넣고 위에 올려주는 고기 추가해서 먹으면 맛나요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 간만에 온몸이 뻐근하고 나른한것이
<autowiz> 피곤하긴한데 기분이 나쁘지많은 않네요
<autowiz> 격렬한 전투후의 나른함 이랄까 오호호호 ㅡ_ㅡ;;;
<Seony> 모니터는 당분간 안사기로 결정했습니다.  일단 안써서 구석에 박아둔 24인치짜리 모니터 꺼내서 버텨보기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS>  지름신을 물리치시다니... 그러시면안됩니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 선택하기가 너무 어려워요
<Seony> 싼걸 여러대 사야하나, 아예 좋은걸 한대만 사야하나...
<samahui_WS> 눈 인지라... 전 싼거 사서 쓰기에는 리스크가 크더라고요. 그러다 눈버리면... 하지만 그렇다고 최신 최고의 제품 사기에는 솔직히 좀 낭비이고... 그래서 전 최신 인치보다 좀 작은 그전세대 상위 제품으로 구입합니다. 즉, 30인치대가 지금 최상위기종이라면 27인치에서 좋은 제품으로 골라사죠
<samahui_WS> 그럼 가격도 합리적이면서 성능도 우수한 놈을 쓸 수 있더라고요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 솔직히 고해상도가 좋은건 맞지만 작업할때 적전선이리라는게 있다고 봅니다. 4k정도되면 마우스찾다가 속뒤집어진다는... 반 농담이고 코딩할때 글씨가 너무 작아도 피곤하더라고요. FHD이상만 되고 24~32인치대의 모니터면 작업하기 딱 좋더라고요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 연구실 책상 넓이도 있고해서 27이나 32인치 두대만 놓고 옆에 노트북들 놓고 사용하면 딱 맞더라고요
<Seony> 어차피 저는 마우스는 잘 안쓰니까 괜찮긴 한데요, 암튼 너무 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돈은 뭐 200만원까지 땡길 수 있긴한데... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 헬쥐 모니터를 계속 써와서 그런지 헬쥐 모니터가 젤 났더라고요
<Seony> 커브드 맘에 들긴하는데, 너무 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 비록 최신은 아니지만 32인치에 3D지원되는 fullHD 해상도 모델 두대로 앞으로 2년은 버티지 않을까 싶어요... 고장만 안난다면요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 커브드 저도 좋은데 너무 비싸긴 비싸요
<Seony> 삼성 28인치 4k 모니터는, 가격은 저렴한데 뭔가 마음에 안들고.... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 올 후반기나 내년되야 좀 쓸만한 가격으로 나오지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 27~8인치에 UHD면... 흠... 정말 마우스 찾기 하게 될지도 몰라요
<samahui_WS> 아니면 마우스 아이콘 크기를 두배로 해놓고 써야될지도 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 지금 쓰는 썬더볼트 디스플레이도 27인치에 2560x1440이에요
<samahui_WS> 32인치 FullHD 세워서 쓰거든요 코딩할때 길게 보이라고 이게 딱 보기좋고 작업하기 좋더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 그게 코딩할 때는 진짜 좋긴 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 근데 27인치에 2560까지는 저도 쓰겠던데 3000때로 올라가면 좀 그렇더라고요
<Seony> 코딩할 때도 좋고 이메일보기도 좋고... 이북 보기도 좋고..
<samahui_WS> 물론 노트북 14인치에 QHD+를 쓰는게 가진것중 가장 고해상도지만 이거 눈아파서 오래 못쓰겠더라고요
<samahui_WS> 이북보기에는 좋아요 ㅎㅎ 선명해서
<samahui_WS> 근데 코딩하기에는 좀 눈아파요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 오히려 글씨 작게하고 가독성 좋은 폰트 쓰면 더 낫지않아요?
<samahui_WS> 적당하면 괜찮은데 아무리 가독성이 좋아도 글씨 크기가 너무 작으니 눈을 가까이 하게되고 집중해서 보다보면 눈이 쉽게 건조해지더라고요
<Seony> 아... 맞아요 저도 자꾸만 고개를 숙이게 되더라구요
<samahui_WS> 네 그래서 전 작업할때 적정해상도는 FHD인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 2560 까지는 커버가 되는데
<samahui_WS> 넘어가니까 진짜 눈아파서 못보겠더라고요
<samahui_WS> 그렇다고 해상도 낮추거나 폰트 확대해서 보면 또 그만큼 선명함이 줄고 그래서 또 눈아프죠
<samahui_WS> 솔직히 영화나 사진 선명하게 보려고 고해상도를 구입하는건데 이게 딱 그런용도만쓰자면 괜찮은데 개발자 입장에서 그런용도로만 쓰지는 않자나요
<samahui_WS> 그러다보니 과한 해상도다 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 집 TV라면 보다 고해상도로 갈꺼 같지만... 작업하는 용도의 컴 모니터라면 적정해상도에서 보다 제 눈이 편안한 그런 상태를 찾는게 났다고 봅니다
<samahui_WS> 하루에 적어도 9시간 이상은 보는데 눈에 좋아야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 아 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 좋은 선택하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 선더볼트 모니터는 어찌하시는건가요?
<samahui_WS> 우선 수리가능여부나 AS가격이라도 알아보시죠
<Seony> 하... 그러게요.....
<Seony> 여기가 인건비가 비싸다보니까, 수리비가 비싸거든요
<samahui_WS> 왠만한거 사느니 그게 덜 먹히면 사는것보다는 났자나요
<Seony> 제 생각엔 수리비로 한 $500 이상은 나올거 같은데,
<samahui_WS> 헉
<Seony> 그 돈이면 그냥 삼성 28인치 4k 새로 하나 사는게 나을거 같아요.
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 제 노트북 모니터 고해상도에 터치로 바꾸려고 했더니 70만냥 달라더군요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 70만냥이면 QHD+에 터치 달린 노트북 사는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 그래서 저도 고심중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 구입할때 옵션을 바꿨으면 30~40만냥이면 되는건데 좀 아쉬워요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 거기다 미국에서 들여온거라 유상 서비스 신청해도 부품수급이 안되서 3달은 걸린다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 아 엘지 커브드 맘에 드는데 비싸고...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 또 해상도는 완전한 4k는 아니더라구요..
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3037231&cate=112757
<samahui_WS> 4k 포기하면 29인치에 가격도 나름 괜찮네요
<samahui_WS> 근데 다시하번 말씀드리지만 고장난놈 수리비부터 알아보시는게 어떨까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 혹시 알아요? 간단한 수리로 해결되는 문제일지도...
<Seony> 솔직히 말씀드리자면,
<Seony> 애플 썬더볼트 디스플레이는 진짜 별로에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인터페이스가 썬더볼트밖에 안되서, 맥 이외에 쓸 수 있는데가 없어요
<samahui_WS> 4k 지금 시점에 저렴한 모델로 가는것도 비추입니다
<samahui_WS> 색 재생력이 떨어진다는 소리가 많아요
<samahui_WS> 패널자체가 4k가 아직 저가로 나올 수 없는데 나왔다는건 그만큼 내부적으로 단가를 줄일만한 부품이 들어갔을거라고 봅니다
<samahui_WS> 고로 저렴한 4k 라인은 아직 별로라고 봅니다.
<Seony> 글쵸...
<Seony> 암튼 커브드 엘지는 맘에 드는데 가격이 너무... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저 그거 3대 사서 쭈욱 내 주변 둘러놓고 게임하고 싶은 충동이 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 커브드인데, 3대 하면 이상해질거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 애매모호하려나요?
<samahui_WS> 적당히 둘러지지 않을까요?
<samahui_WS> 그냥 두대로 해야겠군요
<Seony> 제 경험으로는, 27인치 두대만 해도 너무 목 아파요
<Seony> 고개를 돌려야하는 각도가 너무 커서 목 아파요
<samahui_WS> 3대면 보다 뒤까지 둘러지지않을까 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아 보는건 어짜피 사람이 정면아닙니까 다만 고개 돌렸을때 현실감이랄까 생동감을 더 느끼지 않을까 하는 생각에서 한말이예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 현실은 게임 할 시간도 없어서 그냥 좋은 평면 모니터 두대 놓고 작업하지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 모니터를 세워서 2대 놓으면 불편할까요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 새우면 흠~ 곡면덕에 위아래 색감차 없이 작업가능할지도요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 마지막에 제가 드린 링크 모델은 어떠세요?
<samahui_WS> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=658897370&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<samahui_WS> 선더볼트도 지원하던데요
<Seony> 미국 아마존에 없더라구요..
<samahui_WS> 아하~
<samahui_WS> 아쉽네요
<samahui_WS> 전 모니터 바꾸면 저걸로 갈까 싶어요 해상도도 적당하고... 세로가 좀 아쉽지만
<samahui_WS> 커브드라 맘에 드네요
<Seony> 응답속도 느려서, 코딩할 때 불편하실수도 있을거 같은데요
<Seony> 텍스트가 밀릴지도 몰라요
<Seony> 근데 이게 해상도가 참 이상한게요,
<samahui_WS> 5ms라 ... 흠...
<Seony> 2560x1080이라고 써있는데, 썬더볼트 디스플레이는 2560x1440이거든요..
<Seony> 그럼 애플거보다 더 화면이 작다는 얘기네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 해상도 이상한게 비율이 21:9로 FHD 옆으로 늘려놓은거네요
<Seony> tv를 모니터로 쓰기엔 불편하겠죠?
<Seony> 엘지 31MU97 모델이 성능은 좋은가보더라구요.  이걸 한참동안 봤는데, 이것도 결국 가격이...
<samahui_WS> 해상도 괜찮고 모니터 겸용으로 나온건 쓸만하더군요
<samahui_WS> 집에 3D TV 그렇게 거실에서 쓰고 있거든요
<Seony> 티비가 가격이 훨씬 싸긴 싸더라구요...
<Seony> 이것도 평이 좋더라구요
<Seony> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-28-Inch-Definition-Monitor-U28D590D/dp/B00IEZGWI2/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1426490505&sr=1-1&keywords=4k+monitor
<Seony> 이거 2대 놓는 것도 나쁘지 않을 거 같더라구요..
<Seony> 응답속도도 1ms이구요...
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> Seony,  안녕하세요 (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> TN이네요
<Seony> TN이면 뭐가 더 다른거에요?
<samahui_WS> 시야각이요
<samahui_WS> IPS보다 색감 시야각등이 나쁘죠
<Seony> 아~
<samahui_WS> 응답속도는 빠르지만요
<Seony> 그래서 가격이 싼거군요...
<samahui_WS> 넵
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 예전 노트북 모니터 생각하시면되요
<samahui_WS> TP가 거진 TN으로 나왔었거든요
<samahui_WS> 업무용 노트북들이 아직도 TN으로 나오는 경우가 많은데 이게 단가도 싸고 응답속도 빠르고 시야각 나쁘지만 눈이 편해요
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 많이 좋아졌다고 하는데 그래도 ips에 비할바가 아니죠
<Seony> 음... 아 고민되네요...
<bluedusk> 맥북에어가 아직도 tn 패널 쓴다죠?
<Seony> 에어는 잘 모르겠어요.  관심이 없는 제품이라...
<samahui_WS> 혼자 화면 들여다보는 노트북이야 tn이나 ips 크게 차이 없이 쓸수있죠
<samahui_WS> 작은 노트북에 한해서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오히려 자동 주변 시선 차단이 되서 좋은데요~ 옆에서 훔펴보면 화면 허멀건해서 안보이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런 장점이 있네요
<Seony> asus모니터는 괜찮나요?
<Seony> 아마존에서 여러가지를 보다보니, 가격이 싸면 결국 TN이네요
<bluedusk> 근데 tn 패널은 그냥 추천 안하는게...좋을거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 아수수도 싼건 결국 TN이네요
<Seony> 네
<samahui_WS> 그리고 아수스는 제가 메인보드나 노트북은 좋게봐왔지만 LCD는 저도 첨봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아직 4k가 시기상조라는 뜻이겠죠
<Seony> 지름신을 물리치고 조금 더 기다려봐야겠습니다
<samahui_WS> 좀 더 제품들이 나오고 경쟁도 더 붙고 실 수요도 늘어나야 가격도 안정화되고 쓸만하겠죠
<samahui_WS> 그리고 생각해보니 4k 듀얼쓰려면 그래픽카드도 보다 메모리 높은 모델로 업해야겠군요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 + 엘지 커브드 쓰면.... 뽀대 좀 날까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 나름 괜찮을거 같지만... 제 생각에 둘중 하나만 중점적으로 쓰지 않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 커브드가 시선을 모으는 형태라 옆에 다른거 놔도 눈이 안가지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 따지고보면 2560x1440이면 무지 큰 해상도인데, 저는 왜이리 작게 느껴질까요...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 해상도 문제가 아니라 인치 문제가 아닐까요?
<samahui_WS> 보다 큰 화면이 필요하신가 봅니다
<Seony> 화면 이동하는게 싫어서 전부 화면에 띄워놓고 쓰기는 하지만, 코딩+웹브라우저+챗질 = 좁아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 저도 그렇게는 좁아요 그래서 노트북에 화면 두개 물리고 한쪽에 코딩 몰아 놓고 다른 쪽에 챗과 인터넷 등등하죠
<samahui_WS> 근데 정작 전 한가지에 빠지면 다른건 멀티로 못해서 그냥 화면 가득 작업하는 창만 놓고 보거든요. 그래서 그다지 좁다 느끼지 않는가 봅니다
<Seony> 저는 한 화면에 전부 다 보고싶어서, 이것저것 배치해서 쓰는 편이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 퇴근 합니다. 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요~ 내일뵈요~
<autowiz> 아이고  수고하셨습니다.
<iPeter> 안녕하세요!?
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 하이요
<autowiz> 하와이
<Demonion> 연봉별 자동차 가이드 https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CAOUXTnUYAAnRwh.jpg
<pchero_work> 흠.
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<lindol> 안녕하세요 피씨영웅옹
<lindol> 안녕하세요 Demonion 옹
<autowiz> 아 지하철 / 버스 / 가끔씩 택시 아 ... 아프네요
<Demonion> 할룽 린찡.
<Demonion> http://baseballpark.khan.co.kr/data/geditor/1503/3552825650_08478185_20150316095441_42573d73.jpg
<pchero_work> 가끔씩 택시...
<pchero_work> 에효.
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 린도르사마 퇴근안함?
<Demonion> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2123511&cpage=1
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전 연봉 5천도 안되는데
<bluedusk> 안타깝네요
<bluedusk> 차도 못사는 드러운 인생
<bluedusk> 그런 의미에서 전 퇴근합니다. ㅃㅃ
<lindol> 좋은밤 되시라옹
<lindol> :)
<autowiz> 수고들 하셨습니다.
<autowiz> 이후는 제가 지키겠습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 후...
<razGon_MBP> 아름다운 밤이에요.
<autowiz> 아름답고 아릅답고 아름다운 밤 되십시요~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> autowiz,  rockplace에서 사내 인프라 관리 할사람 뽑는데요
<bluedusk> 혹시 생각있으시면 말씀해주세요
<bluedusk> 전 그럼 퇴근
<autowiz> 네 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 언능 주무세요~
<Demonion> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2119741
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 피터옹 하이요~~
<ipeter> 오즈님 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 심심해요.
<ipeter> 놀아주세요.
<Demonion> http://ggoorr.com/gg/1679595
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오 마가겟 해밀턴이네요.
<Demonion> 유명한가유
<pchero_work> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%A7%88%EA%B1%B0%EB%A6%BF_%ED%95%B4%EB%B0%80%ED%84%B4_%28%EA%B3%BC%ED%95%99%EC%9E%90%29
<pchero_work> 무시무시한 사람이에요. 완전 후덜덜.
<pchero_work> 방금 티켓 샀어요. :)
<Demonion> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<pchero_work> 드뎌 한국 갑니다. ㅎ
<Demonion> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<Demonion> 잠시?
<pchero_work> 넵. 휴가 냈어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어서오세요 어서오세요!
<ipeter> 실제로 뵐 수 있는걸까요?
<pchero_work> 혹시 4월에 우분투 모임 있나요?
<ipeter> 음... 잘 모르겠습니다..!
<ipeter> 언제 귀국하셔요?
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나요 이사람!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 이스터 데이 맞춰서 입국해요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 새로운 하루가 시작되었습니다.
<autowiz> 가까이 있는 사람들에게 사랑의 마음을 전하세요 ^^
<razGon_MBP> 졸립네요. 이제 자야 될거 같습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 내일 아니 있다가 뵈요.
<razGon_MBP> 그나저나 질문있습니다. 비디오카드가 가끔 이상하게 출력되고 하드디스크가 간간히 인식이 되다만다면[1년정도 밖에 안됨.별로 안씀]
<razGon_MBP> 파워 문제일까요? 400W인데...
<autowiz> 파워 문제일 가능성도 있고 보드문제일 가능성도 있지 않을까 싶습니다.
<ipeter> pchero_work: 어서 오세요 어서 오세요.
<autowiz> OS 문제일 가능성도 낮지만 있을거 같네요
<ipeter> autowiz: 가까이 있는 사람.. 없어요. #오열
<autowiz> 이런 ...
<razGon_MBP> 보드의 문제일 가능성은 적지 않나싶습니다. 보드는 2년 안되었습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 아니길 바라는 제 마음도 담아서.ㅋ
<autowiz> 파워 서플라이는 어디 제품인가요?
<autowiz> 그래픽카드 모델은요?
<autowiz> CPU 모델도 , 디스크 개수는 몇개인가요?
<autowiz> 소비 전력량이 표기된 제품은 idle 일때 10~20% 보통은 40~60% 정도 풀로드일때는 100% 가까이 전력을 사용합니다.
<autowiz> 그리고 파워서플라이는 저급 제품의 경우 실출력이 60%~70% 정도 밖에 안됩니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 이런저런 계산은 뒤로 하고라도 파워서플라이가 제일 가단하게 접근해볼 수 있는 해결책일거 같네요.
<autowiz> 제품 불량일 수 도 있구요. 파워교체 고고싱 해보셔요~
<razGon_MBP> autowiz, 예 이럴때 문제는 파워의 문제일거 같더군요.
<razGon_MBP> 하드는 5개입니다.
<autowiz> 헙
<razGon_MBP> 파워서플라이는 빅풋?
<razGon_MBP> cpu는 apu1세대 AMD A6-3500
<razGon_MBP> 그래픽카드 모델은 ATI radeon R7 250입니다.
<razGon_MBP> 저는 여기까지요. 좋은밤되세요.
<autowiz> 제 좋은밤 되세요~
<autowiz> 네
<jason_kr> pchero_work: 예외도 있지만, 늘 마지막 토요일인데...함 보기를 희망합니다. 체류기간은?
<pchero_work> 2 주요.. ^^;;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :D
<Work^Seony> 새벽인데 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<cheesekun> 네엡! XDD
<autowiz> 네에~ ^_^
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-17
<autowiz> 즐거운 하루들 되세요~~
<autowiz> 인터스텔라 라는 영화를 봤는데
<autowiz> 메인 스토리 라인이 좀 약한거 빼곤 다 괜찮았던거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> 인더스델라
<ready^Mint> 뭐 그냥그냥
<ready^Mint> 언론에서 열광하는것처럼 그닥은..
<ready^Mint> 스토리가 나중엔 좀 막가는 듯한 분위기
<dkj0208> 인터스텔라 한번 보면 빠지고 두번 보면 깊은 잠을 자게 됩니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<ready^Mint> 흐엉-
<ready^Mint> ㅋㅋ
<dkj0208> 정말입니다.
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대째 분해 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 두대째?
<autowiz> 두다대 분해해서 어디 문제인지 보실려구요?
<Seony> 그럴려고 했는데요,
<ready^Mint> 아.. 이
<autowiz> 인터 스텔라 보다가 제 맨달이 안드로메다 까지 도망가는줄 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 멀쩡한거 분해하고 다시 원상복귀하다가 작동 안되서 식겁했어요.  그래서 고장난것만 분해 중입니다
<dkj0208> 애플껀가요?
<ready^Mint> 저음질의 mp3가 귀를 거슬르리네요
<Seony> 네 애플거... ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 덜덜덜
<autowiz> 그럴때는 고품질 MP3 를 구입 하시면 됩니다. 제가 얼마전에 쇼핑몰 메일에서 본개 있는데
<autowiz> 거의 100만원 하더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  대당 백만원쯤 하죠
<autowiz> 처음엔 무슨 핸드폰인줄 알았는데 , MP3 가 100만원 이라니 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저는 마저 뜯으러 가겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 기왕 뜯은거 둘다 뜯어봐야겠어요
<autowiz> 고장나기 쉬운 부품 있는 물건은 정말 조심조심 분해하거나 분해 안하는게 좋던데 말이지요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 꼭 안녕하셨어야 해요 흑흑 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 모니터를 두 대 다 뜯어내서 조사해본 결과는, 파워서플라이 불량인 것 같아요
<Seony> 근데 이상한 게, 파워서플라이가 갑자기 또 작동될 수도 있나요?
<ready^Mint> 접촉불량일수 있지 않을까요?
<ready^Mint> 뭔가 건드려서 됐다 안됐다 하는거라면
<Seony> 제가 어떻게 해봤냐면요....
<Seony> 현재 상황이, 모니터 2대 중 A는 되고 B는 안되고 있어요
<Seony> A에 있는 파워서플라이를 B에 옮기니까, 당연히 잘 되죠
<Seony> 근데, 제 와이프가 옆에서 보더니,
<Seony> 혹시 모르니까, b에 있던걸 한번 A에 넣어보래요
<Seony> 넣었떠니 되더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> 그러니까
<ready^Mint> 어쨋거나 파워서플라이를 물리적으로 옮기고 작업하면서
<ready^Mint> 접불이었던 부분이
<autowiz> 파워서플라이 콘덴서가 되다말다 하는경우도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 부품이 죽어가는 과정이지요.
<Seony> 그래서, 어라 이게 뭐지 싶어서 전원 플러그 빼고 나사 다 조이고 다시 키니까 안되는 거에요
<Seony> 아... 죽어과는 과정...
<Seony> 이해되네요
<ready^Mint> 아
<ready^Mint> 그럴수도
<Seony> 그럼 파워서플라이 죽은게 맞는 거군요
<ready^Mint> -0- 죽어가는군요
<autowiz> 전원코드 뽑아서 방전시키고 키면 되는경우도 있구요. 몇분있다가 또 죽고
<Seony> 제길 무슨 250w 파워서플라이가 $160이에요...
<Seony> 네 맞아요.  그런 식으로 써왔었어요
<Seony> 아... 이상하게 매번 애플케어를 사왔는데 진짜로 디스플레이만 깜빡잊고 안샀거든요...
<Seony> 그랬더니만 이런 사태가...
<Seony> 어찌됐든, 뭐가 고장인줄도 알게됐고 겸사겸사 디스플레이도 뜯어보게 됐습니다
<autowiz> 잘 마치셨다니 일단 다행입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint_TB> 아아
<ready^Mint_TB> 아아아아아
<ready^Mint_TB> 오.. 썬더버드 아얄씨 기능
<ready^Mint_TB> 괜춘하네요
<autowiz> 저는 디스플래이가 액새스 플로어 바닥으로 떨어지는 바람에 분해를 해봤네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 썬더버드가 다 좋은데, 지메일하고는 작동이 좀 이상해요...
<Seony> 헐... 바닥으로 추락을...
<ready^Mint_TB> 크
<Seony> 그럼 완전 박살났겠네요..
<ready^Mint_TB> 제가 있던 전산실은 액세스 플로어 밑으로
<autowiz> 배젤이랑 lcd 프래임이랑 분리됐는데 그래도 작동은 잘 하더군요 다행이
<ready^Mint_TB> 사람이 들어가 서서 봉걸레로 걸레질을 하고 다녔는데
<Seony> 액정이 안깨졌나봐요
<autowiz> 플라스틱 액세스 플로어 위로 떨어졌어요 ( 플로어 열고 바닥은 아니구요 ㅎㅎ)
<autowiz> d
<autowiz> 모 IDC 였는데 사실 제가 보기엔 저 이전에도 누가 떨어뜨린거 같아서
<autowiz> 대충 조립만 해놓고 나왔는데 . 이자리를 빌어 죄송합니다.~
<ready^Mint_TB> 흠 역시나
<ready^Mint_TB> 썬더버드는 이름이 한글인 채널에선
<ready^Mint_TB> -_- 접속이 안되는듯.
<ready^Mint> 역시 피진이 짱
<ready^Mint> -_-
<ready^Mint> 구찮아
<ready^Mint> 아 WPS 오피스 깔아야지
<ready^Mint> 흐
<ready^Mint> 퇴근시간
<autowiz> 어 벌써 시간이 이렇게 돼었네요 ㅋ
<ready^Mint> ..
<ready^Mint> 그냥 시간이 퇴근시간일 뿐
<ready^Mint> wps 오피스 이쁜거 같아요
<autowiz> act 님 께서 더 이쁘십니다요~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> autowiz,  님 취향이 그런쪽이셨군요
<bluedusk> 실망이네요
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<hyoungmin> 라즈베리 파이와 자이로스코프를 이용한 소형 DIY 로켓 자세제어 시스템과 원격 조종 시스템 구축하려는데 어렵네요 ㅜㅜ
<hyoungmin> 자세 제어 시스템은 뭔가 희망이 보이는데
<Seony> 말로만 들어도 어려워보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 원격 으로 제어나 정보를 받아올려면 어떻게 해야하는지 모르겠어요 ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 분명 한국어 같은데
<bluedusk> 이해가 안되네요
<bluedusk> 이젠 한국말도 제대로 못알아먹네요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 해피해킹만큼 작은 기계식 키보드는 없겠죠?
<Seony> 텐키레스 키보드들 보니까, 생각보다 많이 안작을거 같네요
<autowiz> 요즘은 뭐 많이 나오지않았나 싶습니다.
<Seony> 애플 텐키레스가 진짜 작긴 작은데, 펜타그래프라 좀 불편하더라구요...
<Seony> 기계식은 텐키 있는건데, 저는 텐키 없으면 안될 거 같아서 샀는데 길어서 불편할 거라곤 생각도 못했네요
<samahui_WS> 알프스스위치 들어간거 작은거 몇가지 있습니다만 해피만큼 편안한 타이핑 가능한건 없다고 봐야죠
<samahui_WS> 풀사이즈보다 좀 작게 나오거든요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 텐키리스면 왠만큼 작자나요
<samahui_WS> FC660도 방향키부분과 insert와 델키 따로 있는거 빼면 해피 비슷한 사이즈죠
<Seony> 애플키보드처럼 방향표키 공간도 더 줄인게 있나싶어서요
<autowiz> 그렇네요 해피해킹 만한건 없네요
<Seony> 해피해킹은, 키캡을 못써서...
<samahui_WS> 한성 85키인가 있습니다만
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/list/?cate=112782&logger_kw=15main_11_02
<samahui_WS> 해피해킹이랑 fc660c일부키랑 리얼포스 키캡 교환이 가능하죠
<samahui_WS> 키캡놀이는 리얼포스 키캡을 구입해서 하면되는데... 이게 가격이 좀 쎄요
<samahui_WS> 제가 해피와 FC660C 요즘 리얼이 키캡사서 꾸며주고 있거든요
<Seony> 제가 지금 자가 없어서 확실히는 모르겠지만, 애플키보드 이거 아마 20센치 정도 밖에 안할 거에요
<autowiz> isolation 키보드라서 그런거지요?
<ready^Mint> 키보드는
<ready^Mint> -0- 사치
<ready^Mint> 1만원짜리 이메이션 키보드가 짱 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ready^Mint, 저처럼 손목 돌릴 때 소리가 나기 시작하면 저처럼 좋은거 찾게되실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 한성 G184 라는 모델 찾아보시면 요거 작아요
<pchero_work> hyoungmin: 원격 통신 프로토콜은 어떤거 쓰시나요?
<ready^Mint> Seony: ㅠㅠ 이미 어깨 퇴행이 왔습니다.
<ready^Mint> 마우스도 왼손으로 바꾸고..
<Seony> 저는 어깨는 꾸준한 운동으로 보호막을 쳐놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> ㅠㅠ 운동을 해야하는데 쯔압.
<ready^Mint> 오른쪽은 뒷목부터 어깨까지 근육과 뼈가
<hyoungmin> 원격 통신 프로토콜은 아예 할줄 몰라서 손도 못대고 있어요
<Seony> 근데, 해피해킹 불편하다는 사람이 많다더라구요
<samahui_WS> 어깨는 튼튼한데 전 손가락이 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 해피는 vi 많이 쓰면 편합니다만
<samahui_WS> 그밖에 개발툴에서는 아무래도 fn키 조합땜시 불편하죠
<Seony> vi 많이 쓰긴하는데요, 사실 챗질을 더 많이 하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 그래도 타이핑 자체가 기분좋아서 전 쓺나해요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 제가 이거 개인 메세지 보내는 방법을 몰라서 죄송합니다.
<hyoungmin> 뭐부터 공부해야 하는지도 모르겠네요 ...
<ready^Mint> 닉(아이디)클릭하시고 메시지 보내시면 되요
<ready^Mint> -0- 39년만에 이브 접속
<Seony> 저는 스킬만 찍어놨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 이브? eve 온라인이요?
<hyoungmin> 제가 아는 그 이브?
<autowiz> 그 이브 인거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 올ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 3개월 이용권 끊어놓고
<hyoungmin> 파10연퀘워 하고 접었습니다 ㅜ
<ready^Mint> -0-.. 나..남은 돈과 아이템을.. 굽신굽신
<ready^Mint> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 나중에 경제적인 여유가 생기면 하려고요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 한 300 밀 ...
<hyoungmin> 플랙스 살 돈이 없었어요 ㅜㅜ
<ready^Mint> 아.. 역시 카라칼로 갈아타야지
<ready^Mint> Seony: <- 이분이 저의 이브 멘토십니다
<ready^Mint> 우하하하하
<hyoungmin> 하.. 옛날에는 플랙스 하나에 300밀 했다죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> hyoungmin: 하드웨어 적인 부분이요. 어떻게 로켓과 통신하시나요?
<Seony> 요즘은 플렉스 장당 800입니다 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 음 저는 일단 하드웨어는 라즈베리 파이인데 구글에서 모듈을 좀 찾아보니 몃개 있기는 해서 고르는 중입니다.
<hyoungmin> 근데 이게 로켓이
<hyoungmin> 상당히 낙하산이 펴질 확률이 낮기때문에
<hyoungmin> 한 2번 날리고
<hyoungmin> 다시 사거나
<pchero_work> 무선통신 부분이요. 로켓이 날아가고 있는 도중에도 통신이 되어야 하잖아요. 어떻게 로켓이랑 통신하세요?
<samahui_WS> tcp이용해서 원격제어하시는건가요?
<samahui_WS> 무선랜 달고?
<hyoungmin> 그게 문제죠 아직
<hyoungmin> 못구상했어요
<hyoungmin> 블루투스나
<hyoungmin> 이런것도 생각해봤는데요
<hyoungmin> 액체연료 로켓이라 블루투스 거리를 심각하게 벗어나기에...
<autowiz> 단파 통신 하면 음...
<autowiz> 걸릴려나요?  노이즈도 많이 탈수도 있고
<hyoungmin> 단파통신모듈이 있나요?
<hyoungmin> 근데 우리나라에선
<autowiz> 아 모듈이 ㅠㅠ
<hyoungmin> 5와트 이하면 되는 걸로 알아요
<ready^Mint> 역시 여긴 다들 해커들이야
<hyoungmin> 제가 예전에 아마추어 무선 기사 할때
<autowiz> RF 모듈은 많이들 있습니다만.
<ready^Mint> 하드웨어와 소프트웨어를 넘나드는
<samahui_WS> zigbee라고 검색해보세요
<hyoungmin> 자격증 딸때 보니 그 단파 통신이란 신호 증폭이 불법이더군요..
<hyoungmin> 오호라...
<hyoungmin> 엄청 싸네요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 1달러네요
<samahui_WS> rc 핼기 만들때 써봤는데 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 전 시간없어서 포기했지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 이브들 꾸준히 하시는군요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<ready^Mint> ㅎㅎ 저 며칠만에 들어왔어요
<hyoungmin> 전 지금 수험생인데 뭐하는건지 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저도 하루 빨리 뛰어 들어야 하는데 요즘 일도 많고 아기도 있고 ㅜㅜ 힘들어요
<samahui_WS> 아마도 4월에 이사하고 나서나 여유가 좀 생기지 않을까 싶네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 에휴
<ready^Mint> 저도 매일매일 바쁜데
<hyoungmin> 이브는 근데 정말 잘만든 게임 같아요 ㅎ
<ready^Mint> -_-ㅋ 그냥 짬짬히
<ready^Mint> 요근래는 일과중엔 실행도 못하니가 바빠서 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 켜놓고 딴거해도 되는 게임중 하나 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 아! Seony님 이브는 어디서 탈퇴하나요?
<samahui_WS> 계정 지우고 새로 만들어서 나중에 하려는데 탈퇴를 못찾겠어요
<pchero_work> hyoungmin: https://eewiki.net/display/projects/Handheld+Receiver 혹시 이거 보셨어요?
<pchero_work> Xbee-Pro module 이라고 나오는데, 이게 송/수신 모듈인거 같아요.
<pchero_work> 이게 아니라면, 3G/LTE 모듈을 달아보시는것도 괜찮을 것 같아요.
<hyoungmin> 오그렇군요
<samahui_WS> xbee가 바로 zigbee 기술을 이용하는 모듈이죠
<hyoungmin> 근데 음 라즈베리 파이랑 호환이 되나요?
<Seony> samahui_WS: 그냥 결제 안하시면 끊어집니다
<hyoungmin> 막 설마 시스템까지 임베디드로 만들어야 한다던가 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> Seony:  헉
<Seony> 이브는 계정정보를 평생 보관해주기 때문에, 탈퇴라는게 아마 없을 거에요
<ready^Mint> 계정이 삭제되요?
<ready^Mint> 아..
<samahui_WS> 어차피 11일 남은거 놔뒀다가 4월에 다시 계정만들어야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 탈퇴안하고 추가로 만들어지는가 보군요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 넵. 되네요. http://lookmanowire.blogspot.de/2012/07/raspberry-pi-and-xbee.html
<hyoungmin> 1년전에 이브 계정 있었으면 그 씨씨피에서 모든 유저에 이름을 비석에 새겨놧을거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> samahui_WS: 새로만들고 지원금 받으세요
<hyoungmin> 오 좋은 정보 감사합니다
<samahui_WS> 그러기위해서 탈퇴하려고요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> Seony님 통해 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> 그냥 새로운 메일로
<samahui_WS> 근데 로켓이면 gps도 달아야겠군요
<samahui_WS> 어디로 날라갈줄알고요
<Seony> samahui_WS: 제 메일 통해서 생성하시면 제가 나중에 지원금 드릴 수 있으니까, 계정 만드시기 전에 저한테 말씀해주셍
<Seony> 주세요
<samahui_WS> 넵!
<hyoungmin> 저기 모듈에 gps 내장이더군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그런가요? 기억이 가물가물
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 로켓이면 연료는 무엇을 쓰시나요?
<samahui_WS> 궁금하네요
<Seony> 아크 원자로!
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> 오
<ready^Mint> 아크!
<samahui_WS> 로켓 잘못만들면 미사일만든죄로 잡혀갈지도... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 스타크 인더스트리에서 절찬리 판매할 겁니다 ㅋ
<hyoungmin> 연료는 액체연료 씁니다
<ready^Mint> 음.. 블프때 사면 좀 싼가요
<hyoungmin> 알코홀
<hyoungmin> 이나
<hyoungmin> 여러가지 있는데
<hyoungmin> 아직
<hyoungmin> 정하지는 않았습니다
<hyoungmin> 아마
<hyoungmin> 음
<hyoungmin> 알코홀이나
<hyoungmin> 산소와
<hyoungmin> 등유?
<hyoungmin> 류일것 같습니다
<hyoungmin> 앤진을 구리로 만들것이기 때문에
<hyoungmin> 너무 고열 고압이면 않되기 때문입니다.
<hyoungmin> 단타 죄송합니다
<samahui_WS> 생각보다 구조가 크겠군요
<hyoungmin> 한 1미터 정도입니다 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 고2 라
<hyoungmin> 시간도 부족 돈도 부족이라
<hyoungmin> 알바도 하면서  만들고 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 잘알아보고 하세요. 무턱대소 쏴올렸다가 잡혀가요
<samahui_WS> 오타나네요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 그건 잘 알아 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 한국 서울만
<hyoungmin> 소형항공기 포함
<hyoungmin> 보든
<hyoungmin> 비행체 금지구역이고
<hyoungmin> 수도권과
<hyoungmin> 군기지 주변을 제외하면
<samahui_WS> 그밖에도 비행장근처나 군기지 근처면 다 불가입니다
<hyoungmin> 가능이라고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러가겠습니다.  내일 뵐께요
<hyoungmin> 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> 안녕히줌세요
<ready^Mint> (__)
<Seony> 넵 이따 뵈요
<samahui_WS> 헬기 날리는것도 규제가 심했는데 로켓이니 더 심할겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안녕히 주무세요
<autowiz> 좀있다 뵙겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 이런거 열심히 해서 포트 폴리오 만들어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 좋은 꿈 꾸시길...
<hyoungmin> 저도
<hyoungmin> 로켓 자체 법은 아는데
<hyoungmin> 원격 조종은 잘 모르겟스빈다
<hyoungmin> 습니다
<samahui_WS> 그게 연료에 따라서도 불가한게 있을겁니다
<samahui_WS> 조종은 모듈달고 공개된 어플들이나 프로그램 많ㅇ아요
<hyoungmin> 아마 그럴겁니다.
<samahui_WS> 프로그래밍 실력이 부족하면 찾아보세요
<hyoungmin> 사실 조종보단
<hyoungmin> 자율적으로 자세제어 시스템으로가고
<samahui_WS> 근데 로켓이 뭐 특별히 조종있나요?
<hyoungmin> 통신은
<hyoungmin> gps 나 고도 이런거만 받아오려고
<samahui_WS> 그거 조종되게하면 로켓이 아니라 미사일 취급받습니다
<hyoungmin> 준비중입니다
<hyoungmin> 맏습니다
<samahui_WS> 그렇군요... 화이팅!
<hyoungmin> 조종이 되면 미사일 취급이 아니라 미사일이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 열심히 해보겠습니다
<hyoungmin> 대학을 위해서 포트 폴리오를 꼭 만들라고 하시네요
<pchero_work> 헉... 그럼 아직 고등학생이세요?
<ready^Mint> ;;;;
<hyoungmin> 네
<hyoungmin> 고 2입니당
<pchero_work> 헐... 고2인데 이런생각을 하다니... ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<hyoungmin> 제가 로켓 덕후라 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 한 20년후에는 건담을 만드실지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> ;;;
<autowiz> 한번 태워 주나요? ㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 미국 대학 진학하려고 여러가지 하고 있습니다 . 그쪽은 단순히 시험 성적보다 뭘 했는지를 더 본다네요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> space x 이런데 취업하고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> 히야.. 친하게 지내요 우리 -0-
<ready^Mint> 절대 계산적인거 아님
<ready^Mint> 나중에 건담 안태워줘도 되요
<hyoungmin> ㅋㅋㅋ 나중에 이브온라인 같이 해요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> 스페이스엑스 가면 -0- 이브따위하겠어요?
<autowiz> 이브로 연습해야지요
<autowiz> 우주선 조정하는거 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> -0- 일리있음
<ready^Mint> 음. 우주선은 마우스로 조종 못할텐데 ㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 저는 덤핑 고수입니당 ㅋ 밀치기 밀치기
<ready^Mint> 곧 점검시간이군요
<samahui_WS> 전시작전권 전환 재연기에 대한 미국 내티즌 반응 ... "기술이 그렇게 발전한 나라가 병력 지휘 하지 않겠다고? 한국을 차라리 우리 주로 만들어라!" 라는 군요 ... 적극 찬성입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오호 차라리 그거 좋은데요
<autowiz> 개고생만 하고 돈도 못버는 나라 그냥 미국으로 편입되면 이민안가도 되고 좋지요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제 바람입니다
<autowiz> 드래곤볼을 모아서
<autowiz> 하와이 다음으로 우리나라를 미국의 지방주로 넣어달라고 하고 싶어요. ( 이왕이면 북한도 같이 싹 넣어버리는것도 )
<hyoungmin> 오오 그거 좋은 생각이네요
<hyoungmin> 근데 음 ... 의료보험...
<hyoungmin> 요즘 너무 애국 강요를 하는 것같아요 있는 애국심도 달아난달까...
<samahui_WS> 일한만큼 벌어서 보험들면 됩니다. 일해도 뭔가 답없는 지금 상태보다 났죠
<autowiz> 월급이 정상적인 수준으로 올라가면 의료보험 내지요
<autowiz> 아 아직 고2
<autowiz> 방금 저 메일 확인하다가 재미있는거 하나봤어요
<hyoungmin> 뭐요뭐요?
<autowiz> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2511283/gram14.png
<pchero_work> 어?
<pchero_work> 안랩?
<autowiz> LG 그램 14만 7천 9천원????
<ready^Mint> 뭐
<ready^Mint> 옷
<ready^Mint> -_- 사자사자
<ready^Mint> 링크 줘요 ㅋㅋ 사게
<pchero_work> 128만원..
<pchero_work> ..이 아니네요?
<samahui_WS> 그램 가격은 1479000이네요
<autowiz> 147만9천원 이에요
<samahui_WS> 사기인데요
<pchero_work> 헐
<ready^Mint> 결재하고 달라고 졸라야지
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 점을 이상하게 찍어서 14만냥인척하네요
<ready^Mint> 스크린 캡쳐해놓고
<autowiz> 0 개수는 정상적으로 들어가있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> -_-;
<ready^Mint> 아 이런
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> 낚였네
<ready^Mint> 치..치사하다
<ready^Mint> 중국쇼핑몰인가..
<ready^Mint> 사람을 낚다니
<samahui_WS> 더 중요한건 그램 최저가가 90만원입니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 물론 사양에 따라서 140짜리도 있지만요
<autowiz> 노트북 새로 사고 싶은데 돈이없네요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 4년된 개인 노트북 쓰고 있는데 회사에 노트북 하나사달라고 할까봐요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 사달라고 조르세요
<samahui_WS> 업무 능률향상을 위해서 한대 필요하다고
<samahui_WS> 사주면 밤새 일하겠다고... 물론 노트북 가격만큼 (비싼거 사주면 더 오래 합니다) 요러는 겁니다
<autowiz> 어느정도 까지 부를까요? 200? 300?
<samahui_WS> 요즘 노트북 가격이 있어놔서 ... 전문적인 그래픽작업이 아니면 200이상 부르면 혼나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 200만 부르세요
<samahui_WS> 200이면 왠만한거 살정도 되요
<samahui_WS> 물론 전 500불러서 웍스를 사버리지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 우리날 요즘 보안관련 지들이 잘못한건 눈가리고 아웅하면서 심심하면 북한소행이라네요
<samahui_WS> 한수원 유출도 북소행이랍니다
<autowiz> 뭐 하루이틀 일도 아니고
<samahui_WS> 아니 북소행이면 용서가 되나요? 그런 중요거점 관리하면서 털리면 그 자체로 중죄지 참나~
<hyoungmin> 저싀 삼촌이 한수원 개발자로 계시는데
<hyoungmin> 한수원은 쓰래기 집단이고
<hyoungmin> 한전은 핵쓰래기 집단이라네요
<ready^Mint> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 부패 그자체라네요 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> 핵쓰레기
<hyoungmin> 근데
<hyoungmin> 왜 북한에 털렷다고 할까요?
<ready^Mint> 그런데가 생각보다 많습니다. 부정부패
<hyoungmin> 오히려 나라에 주적에게 정보가 나간건데
<samahui_WS> 책임회피죠
<samahui_WS> 북에 털리면 우선 범인을 못잡아도 문제가 안되기 때문이겠죠
<samahui_WS> 북에서 털었는데 이건 도발이다~! 털린건 모르겠고~ 턴놈이 나쁜거다 이런거죠
<autowiz> 유야무야 넘어간다는 말이 있는데 그런상황으로 일부러 만들어 가는걸지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 독립적 제어되어야할 시스템이 털렸는데 이거 어디 외부문제입니까? 무조건 내부 문제지
<ready^Mint> 음 맞아요
<ready^Mint> 정보보호 예산 편성한거부터
<ready^Mint> 부패라면 그나마도 어디로 다 빼돌리거나 전용해서 썼겠죠
<samahui_WS> 털린놈들 다 옷벗기고 책임물어서 다 처벌해야 하는데 이거 피할라고 은근슬쩍 북이 털었다 이러는거죠
<samahui_WS> 전 이만 퇴근의 길로 접어듭니다
<samahui_WS> 다들 즐겁게 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<samahui_WS> 내일뵈요~
<ready^Mint> 들가십셩-
<autowiz> 액트님
<ready^Mint> 네?
<autowiz> 민트로 돌아서신 건가요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ready^Mint> -0-
<ready^Mint> 돌아서다뇨
<autowiz> 미어요....  이말을 할려던게 아닌데
<autowiz> 아 . 저녁은 드셨어요??
<ready^Mint> 저녁따위 쳇
<ready^Mint> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o0tjeat15k4d2eh/2015-03-17_194722.png?dl=0
<ready^Mint> 돌아서지 않았습니다.
<ready^Mint> ...
<autowiz> 3모니터 시스템에
<autowiz> pol 에 2모니터 인가요?
<ready^Mint> 아뇨
<ready^Mint> 호스트는 윈도고요
<ready^Mint> 버박으로 민트 올린거예요
<ready^Mint> VGA + DP
<autowiz> 아앙 그렇군요
<autowiz> 그럼 민트만 쓰시는것도 아니고 윈됴까지 쓰시는거네요 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> 민트(리눅스)에서 안되는건 윈도로 처리하려고요.
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<ready^Mint> 예를 들면
<ready^Mint> -_-.. 이브같은
<ready^Mint> 사실 이브도 와인에서 되는데
<autowiz> 이브 매니아 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이브 처음하신게 언제에요?
<ready^Mint> 지난주에 리눅스에서 이브 돌려봤는데
<ready^Mint> 저요?
<ready^Mint> 2월부터 시작햇죠
<ready^Mint> 써니님 권유받고
<ready^Mint> -0-
<autowiz> 아아 그러신거구나 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 빨리 적응을 해야할텐ㄷ
<hyoungmin> 와 리눅스 이브 되는군요 ㄷㄷ
<ready^Mint> hyoungmin: 네 wine을 이용해서 윈도우용 프로그램을 설치할 수 있어요
<ready^Mint> 모든 프로그램이 되는건 아니지만 wine 초기 버전에 비해 호환성이 많이 좋아졌습니다.
<hyoungmin> 올ㅋ쩌네요 ㅋㅋ 와인 근데 자꾸 랙걸려서요 ㅜㅜ
<ready^Mint> 와인 프론트 엔드
<ready^Mint> POL 한번 써보세요
<ready^Mint> 편해요
<autowiz> 패치하는데 또 한참 걸리겠군요
<ready^Mint> 아무래도 윈도에서 설치하는데 오래 걸리는건 사실이죠
<ready^Mint> autowiz: 최초 설치하면 좀 걸리죠
<autowiz> 아니 저 한 15일만에 접속하는거 같아서
<ready^Mint> 커피한잔에 잠간 수다 떨고 오면 될 정도?
<ready^Mint> 아 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> 지금 8시부터 점검이니까
<autowiz> 토요일날 스노보드 타고왔는데
<autowiz> 이제야 몸이 좀 정상으로 돌아오네요 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> 오
<ready^Mint> 스키장
<ready^Mint> 한번도 가본적 없는
<hyoungmin> 오오오
<hyoungmin> 저는 초딩때 태권도장 이후로 ㅜㅜ
<ready^Mint> 평생 한번도 가본적 없는 스키장
<ready^Mint> 아.. 집에가서 밥이나 먹어야하나..
<autowiz> 아 1년 99.99불이 아까운 나는 루저인가 ㅠㅠ
<ready^Mint> 이브요?
<autowiz> 네.. ready^Mint 집에가서 밥드셔야지요 .. 이제 홀몸도 아니신데 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> -0-.. "이제 홀몸도 아니다"라면
<ready^Mint> 제가 임신한건가요
<autowiz> 저 밥도 좀 사주시고 그럴려면
<ready^Mint> -0-.. 그럼.. 이배는.. 나이가 먹어 나온게 아니군요!
<autowiz> 건강하셔야지요 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> 저도 이브
<ready^Mint> 1개월로 끊어요
<ready^Mint> 왕창끊어놓음 더 안해요
<ready^Mint> 한달에 15불
<autowiz> 15불 12개월이면 180불 컥컥 ㅎㅎ
<ready^Mint> -_-ㅋ 그렇게 보면
<ready^Mint> 엄청 비싸네 ㅋㅋ
<ready^Mint> 전 담배를 안피우니 뭐
<ready^Mint> -0- 담배값이라고 생각하면 될 듯?
<autowiz> 제가 아직 이브에 확 빠져들지 않아서 그런듯
<dkj0208> 전 맥워리어 유저입니다...
<ready^Mint> 그러니까 굳이 -_- 목돈 들여서 가입할 필요가 없죠
<dkj0208> 맥워리어 온라인 짱입니다.
<ready^Mint> 한달씩하다가 쉬었다가
<autowiz> 오오 맥워리어 찾아보겠습니다.
<ready^Mint> 낸 돈아까워서 게임을 하는 웃지못할 사태가..
<hyoungmin> 하... 여러분
<hyoungmin> 왜 우리나라 뉴스를 보면 암걸릴까요 와...
<hyoungmin> 위키백과 읽는데 정말 치졸하네요
<hyoungmin> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%B5%9C%EC%A7%84%EA%B8%B0
<autowiz> 그래서 우리나라 암 발병률이 높은건지도 모르겠네요
<hyoungmin> 이거랑
<hyoungmin> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%B0%95%EB%8C%80%EC%84%B1_(1978%EB%85%84)
<hyoungmin> 이거 보다 와...
<hyoungmin> 소오오름이네요
<autowiz> 뭐 이미 예전이야기가 되었지요
<dkj0208> autowiz: http://mwomercs.com/ 맥워리어 주소입니다.
<autowiz> dkj0208 님 혹시 몇년전에 metal rage 라는 게임 기억나시나요?
<dkj0208> metal rage 처음 들어봅니다.
<autowiz> 제가 알기로는 국산게임이고 인기도 살짝 끌었었는데 ,, 유지를 못하고 망해버렸어요
<autowiz> 타격감이나 조작감은 괜찮은 편이었는데 말이지요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 맥워리어랑 비슷합니다. 발달린 로봇들 싸움이지요
<dkj0208> 아.. metal rage 데모 영상 살펴볼께요.
<autowiz> 맥워리어 무료인가요?
<pchero_work> 메탈레이지.. 우와 오랫만에 들어보네요
<dkj0208> 맥워리어 무료 맞아요.
<dkj0208> 메탈레이지 잠깐 봤는데요. 비슷하긴한데요 느낌이 다른거 같네용 변신도 되고 무기도 다양하게 쏘는거 같네요.
<autowiz> 메탈 레이지 정말 빠른전개랑 해서 재미있었었는데 아까운 게임이되어버렸습니다.
<dkj0208> 음 안타깝네요. 오늘 처음 알았어요.;
<autowiz> 맥워리어 처음하면 어렵지는 않나요?
<autowiz>  ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> 사실은 좀 어려워요. 자주하는게 아니라서 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<dkj0208> 30초만에 죽기도하고 1분만에 죽기도 하고 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<autowiz> 조만간에 설치해보겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 오늘 이상하게 너무 피곤하네요.. -_-;
<razgon_MBP> 늦은 밤입니다.
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> 운동가야 하는데..ㅋ
<autowiz> 그냥 이런저런 생각하면 더 귀찮아집니다.
<autowiz> 눈질끈 감고 운동하러 가면
<autowiz> 또 운동하게 되고 운동하고 나면 개운하고 기분좋고 그런거 같습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 가기 싫다는 말이죠. 한마디로.ㅋ
<autowiz> 순간 싫다는 유혹에 빠지시면 안됩니다.
<autowiz> 가끔 빠질수는 있어도 가능하면 정한 시간에 하셔야 하지 않겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 이만 가볼꼐요 나중에 다시올꼐요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 헉.. 가버리셨다.ㅋ
<razgon_MBP> LinDol, 이랏샤이마세!
<LinDol> razgon_MBP, 하잇 도죠
<LinDol> razgon_MBP, 부뷔부뷔 =ㅅ=
<razgon_MBP> 야메떼...ㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 야메다요!!
<LinDol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 아... 리눅스 만지고 싶지만 지금의 공부로 참아야 해요.
<LinDol> 왜요?
<razgon_MBP> 나이가 들면 공부가 끝이라고 누가 이야기 했는지. 그말좀 뒤집어 엎어야 겠네요
<razgon_MBP> 제가 이정도 공부했으면 서울대의대 갔을듯....후..
<LinDol> ㅋ.ㅋ
<LinDol> 공부는 계속하는게 맞는 것  같아요
<razgon_MBP> 그냥 남들 하던 공부말고 다른거 공부 먼저해서 강의해달라고 해서 어설프게 안거 다시 공부중이에요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래도 부러운데요 강의도 하시고 ^^
<razgon_MBP> 의학은 깊이 공부하는 것도 있지만, 기술이 기반되는 학문이기 때문에 넓게 공부하는게 더 도움이 됩니다.
<razgon_MBP> 전문의로 전문부분만 잘해서는 맹점이 생기죠.
<razgon_MBP> 일례로 산부인과수술만 잘하시는 분이 근골격계 통증에 대해서는 최근 지견이나 경향을 못따라 잡고 교과서에 배운 정도따라가도 괜찮은 정도가 되죠.
<razgon_MBP> 하지만, 실제로는 전체적으로 잘하는 사람이 대우받습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 자바와 C를 아주 잘하는 것도 좋지만, 유기적으로 자바와 C, 펄과 파이썬 등의 연계 응용력이 좋다면 더 인정받으려나요?
<razgon_MBP> 비유가 잘못인듯.ㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 여튼 야구처럼 분업화된 포지션보다는 축구처럼 커버포지션 범위가 넓은 선수가 더 인정받습니다. 의료에서는요.
<razgon_MBP> 물론 각포지션에서 역량이 좋아야 겠짐나요.
<razgon_MBP> 저는 3백시절에 리베로 포지션을 공부했죠.
<razgon_MBP> 중간에 4백시절엔 그냥저냥 중앙수비수 수비미드 하다가
<razgon_MBP> 요즘 다시 3백 해서 리베로 공부 알려주세요. 해서 어찌강의하게 되었어요.
<razgon_MBP> 하지만, 아직도 발표에는 머리가 하얗게 됩니다.ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 앗 이상하네요. 다시 접속합니다.
<razgon_MBP> 리하이요
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208>  github 로그인 차단 당했네용 ㅜ.ㅜ
<pchero_work> 헉?
<pchero_work> 왜요??
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 아직 접속이 살아있군요
<ipeter> 허허
<autowiz> 허허 어허허 어허허허
<dkj0208> 비밀번호 까먹어서 여러번 시도 했어요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요 피곤한 아침이네요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony>  늦게 주무셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 새벽 1시쯤 잤다가 6시반에 일어난거 같아요
<dkj0208> Work^Seony: 님은 보통 몇시에 주무시거나 몇시에 일어나시나요?
<Work^Seony> 보통 12시에서 1시 사이에 잤다가, 7시 반에 일어나요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> Work^Seony: 그렇군요. 적당한거 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 제가 잠이 많아서 저걸로는 부족합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근하고 집에 와서 가끔 한시간 정도 잘 때도 있어요
<ready^Mint> =_=
<autowiz> 신입 사원 교육용 열혈 IP / MAC 관련 강의를 2시간 반 가량 하고 났더니 뿌듯? 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> ip / mac 이라니요
<bluedusk> 신입사원에게 맥을 주다니 천국같은 직장이네요
<autowiz> ip 랑 mac address 요
<autowiz> 하는김에 서브넷도 일단 설명은 해줬는데
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 부럽네요
<bluedusk> ....
<autowiz> 예 예 하는걸로 봐서는 이해도 덜 됐느데 예 예 하는거 같아서 쓰읍...
<bluedusk> 이미 다 아는내용을 말해주니 걍 예예 하는듯
<autowiz> 블더님도 오시면 제가 해드림...   ( 분명 나 무안하게 이상하거 물어볼까봐 겁남 )
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 전 어제 router 와 nat 차이를 물어봤더니
<bluedusk> 3명중에 한명이 알더군요
<autowiz> 전혀 다른잖아요
<autowiz> 뭐 어쨌건 3명중 1명이라
<autowiz> 힘드시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 물어볼 사람도 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 한명은 일주일쯤 땜빵간다더니 3달재 감감 무소직
<autowiz> 무소식 , 다른 한명은 정기점검으로 사무실에서 얼굴보고 힘들고
<autowiz> 갓 졸업한 신입분은 아직 보이지도 않고
<autowiz> (실력이)
<bluedusk> 실력이
<bluedusk> 후덜덜 하나 보군요
<bluedusk> 뭐 전 여튼 그래요
<autowiz> 후덜덜하지요 아무것도 못시키겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 더스크님이야 여건되면 다른데 가시면 되잖아요
<bluedusk> 뭘 시키나요 걍
<bluedusk> 제가 다 하면 되죠
<bluedusk> 라는 마음가짐으로 다 하면 됨
<bluedusk> 남들일은 남들이
<bluedusk> 내일은 내가
<autowiz> 다하다보니 점점 아주 점점 많아져서 감당이 안되더라구요
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 정기점검 pdf 리포트로 자동화 시켜서 떤지니깐
<autowiz> 자동화 할줄 아는 사람이 없어요 , 저도 못해요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 몇대 들어오던 걍 리포트로 뽑아내고 특이사항만 코맨트 달아서 넘기니깐 가능하던데요?
<bluedusk> 반나절이면 100대 정도는 하더라구요
<autowiz> 저희 손으로 하는데 대당 3분에서 10분 , 긴거는 20분도 걸려요
<bluedusk> 정기점검인데 문서 안만들어줘요?
<autowiz> 손으로 점검해서 파일철 제출하지요
<bluedusk> 문서가 뚝딱뚝닥 3분만에 만들어지면 뭐 굳이 자동화 안서도 될거 같은데요
<autowiz> 대당 3분이니까 30대하면
<autowiz> 90분 걸리지요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 100대면 270분 이면 4~5시간 이니 뭐 반나절이면 하겠네요
<bluedusk> Seony,  안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아 비오니깐 퇴근해야겠어요
<autowiz> 그 .. 그 . 그럴 수 도 있겠네요
<autowiz> 비 많이 오나요?
<autowiz> 오후엔 살짝씩 더 떨어지긴 하던데
<Seony> 월마트 갔다가, Lays 사갖구와서 폭풍흡입 중입니다.. 야밤인데.... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 저 그냥
<bluedusk> 아 Seony lays 맛있더라구요
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 퇴근할래요
<bluedusk> 수고들하셔요
<Seony> 들어가세요
<Seony> 레이즈 주금이죠  완전 맛있어요
<Seony> 사실, 프리토레이 과자들이 다 맛있어요
<Seony> 프리토레이에서 나오는 과자 치고 맛없는거 없는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 감자침은 살쪄요
<samahui_WS> 라고 말하지만 감자침이 좋은 1인입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 남자는 먹을 때 그런거 신경 안쓰는 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저지르고나서 후회해야죠 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 슬슬 퇴근하면서 과자 사들고 집에가야게
<samahui_WS> 겠군요
<samahui_WS> 저지르고 후회라니요 저지르고 후회따위는 하지 않습니다
<Seony> 손을 멈출수가 없네요.  이럴 땐 냉수를 한사발 들이키면 과자 생각이 뚝 떨어지죠
<Seony> 그러면, 초콜렛 고고씽 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 냉수 마시면
<bluedusk> 더 먹고 싶어져요
<Seony> 초콜렛 끝나면, 다시 감자칩 고고씽...
<Seony> 무한반복...
<samahui_WS> 무한루프 군요 과자와 초콜릿의 콜라보
<Seony> 네.   단것와 짠것의 무한 루프에요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그거 비슷한게 피자먹고 느끼하다고 라면먹고 짜다고 다시 빵먹고 느끼해서 다시 비빔면먹은 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 피자랑 라면은 금방 배부르잖아요
<Seony> 과자는 배 채울려면 오래 걸리거든요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 과자 사들고 그만 들어가 보겠습니다
<Seony> 수고하셨습니다
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui_WS> ^^
<hyoungMIN> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 정말 오랜만에 호출당해 돌아왔네요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아이고야
<autowiz> 어쩌면 좋아요
<autowiz> 편히 쉬셔야할 저녁시간인데
<samahui_WS> 배부르게 밥먹고 왔더니 더 졸린데 큰일이네요
<autowiz> 아이고
<autowiz> 힘드시겠어요
<samahui_WS> 남의 돈 벌어먹기가 어디 쉽나요
<samahui_WS> 열심히 해야죠
<samahui_WS> 정확히는 대충 해결보고 도망가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<fda> 안녕하세여
<samahui_WS> 늦은 시간에 들어오셨네요
<samahui_WS> 오늘 국제유가는 최저치 기록이라는데 국내 유가는 달초쯤을 기점으로 단합이라도 했나 슬슬 올려놓았군요
<pchero_work> ....쩝
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> 음..
<LinDol> 기름값은 예전 디지게 오를 때 보다
<LinDol> 1/3으로 싸졌는데..
<LinDol> 기름값은 생각보다 조금 내렸네요 -ㅅ-
<LinDol> 움..
<samahui_WS> 내리는건 느릿느릿 거기다 가끔 단합도 하면서 유지하기신공까지 펼치면서 올릴때는 눈깜짝할사이 순식간에 해치우는군요.
<samahui_WS> reboot
<razgon_MBP> 굳모닝 아름다운 밤이에요
<razgon_MBP> lindol, 하악하악!!
<razgon_MBP> 야한 밤이에요.ㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 아직 12시가 안넘었군요.
<razgon_MBP> hyoungmin, 어서오시오. 밤의 형제여.
<lindol> razgon_MBP, 안녕하세요 :)
<razgon_MBP> 환영합니다. 형제님.
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~ 이시간에 어인일이세요?
<hyoungmin> 이제 밤샘 공부해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 우분투교 린돌사제님과 사마휘현자님...안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 전 호출당해서 야근하고 있습니다. 조만간 도망갈겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 아.. 맥북들어오면 반사적으로 거의 들어옵니다.
<lindol> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razgon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 엑소더스!!!
<lindol> 밤샘 공부시라니 ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<razgon_MBP> 제가 주문을 외웠으니
<razgon_MBP> +1. 행운이 증가했습니다.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 완벽하게 도망갈수 있겠군요
<razgon_MBP> 99번만 시전하면요...ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 기회가 왔을때 소리소문없이 도망갈겁니다
<razgon_MBP> 옙
<razgon_MBP> 도망가는 기술 시전의 성공율이 1%증가.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 소환당해서 도망가려면 조건만족을 시키거나.. 다른 존재를 소환하면 될듯하여 직원하나 불렀습니다
<razgon_MBP> 아... 참 내가 왜 배우나 했는데, 배우다보니 또 잼있고, 그러다가 좀 본다하면 못보고...
<samahui_WS> 이제 도착하면 도망갈겁니다 ㅎ ㅎ
<razgon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 역시.
<hyoungmin> ㅋㅋ 요즘 논란이 된 확률 공개 비판인가요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 이건 속죄양 기법!
<hyoungmin> 크 어릴적 메이플에 용돈을 바쳤던걸 생각하면 크으 취하네요
<razgon_MBP> 다른 직원 소환. 속죄양으로 삼아. 천국으로.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 소환된 직원에게는 야식이라는 패널티가 붙습니다
<razgon_MBP> 아...
<razgon_MBP> 하긴. 그정도 골드와 엠피정돈..ㅋ
<pchero_work> 아이템 법인카드 사용하심 됩니다. ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 이미 시켜놨습니다
<razgon_MBP> 대신 HP증가와 다른 작업을 할수 있는 턴의 증가
<razgon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 역시 무적 사마휘님.
<samahui_WS> 오면 캔맥주와 치킨과 피자가 기다리고 잇다고
<samahui_WS> 그거 먹고 밤새 즐겁게 일하다가고 내일 오전에 쉬게 해주겠다고 했습니다
<pchero_work> 우워...
<pchero_work> 오...오침!!
<samahui_WS> 하지만 현실은 오전에 시연있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 이건!!! 피할수 없다는 고칼로리!!
<samahui_WS> 그친구만 모르죠 아직... ㅎ ㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 역시 패러독스의 덫까지..ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 오호~ 도착했군요. 하던거 넘기고 전 이만 들어가 볼께요 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 들가세요.
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 내일도 복받는 하루 되세요~
<razgon_MBP> 좋은 밤되세요.ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 넵 !!
<samahui_WS> 즐거운밤 보내세요~
<razgon_MBP> 옙
<hyoungmin> 들어가세요
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<hyoungmin> 으아 발표준비는 끝날 기미를 안보이네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 기미는 안보이지만 착착 진행되고 있는거겠지요
<autowiz> 하다보면 끝이 있을겁니다.
<autowiz> 정 안되면 .. ㅠㅠ 준비된데 까지만 발표하면 됩는겁니다. ㅠㅠ
<hyoungmin> 대학 미리보기 하는중이에요 ㅎㅎ 도맡아 하기
<hyoungmin> 하지만 그래도 열심히 점수는 잘나오겠죠 ㅋ
<autowiz> 미국대학들인가요?
<autowiz> 몇개나 보고 있어요?
<hyoungmin> 아뇨 한국 국제학교요 ㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 저는 한 5개요
<hyoungmin> 우리나라 월급을 보고 미국 평균 공돌이 월급을 보니 나가야 겠다는 생각이 들었어요 ㅜ
<hyoungmin> 버지니아 공대랑 조지아택은 약간 오버되고 펜스테이트랑 텍사스 공대
<hyoungmin> 이정도 준비하고 있어요
<hyoungmin> 그래서 gpa 를 올만점 받아야 하는데
<hyoungmin> 제 친구들은 하나같이 놀자모드라. 제가 반의 유일한 이과생...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 유일한 ㅠㅠ
<hyoungmin> 슬프죠 ..
<hyoungmin> 제가 수학의 중요성을 설명해줘도 덧샘 뺄샘 곱삼만 할줄 알면 된다는 친구들이 대부분이죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 제가 고등학교 다닐때는 반이 따로 있었어요. 이과반(자연계반) , 문과반
<autowiz> 8:2 정도 였던듯
<hyoungmin> 이과가 4배나 많아요? ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 아니 4:2 였나
<autowiz> 아악 기억이....  나지 않아요 ... ㅠㅠ
<hyoungmin> 와우 .... 제 유일한 친구였던 수학천제 형은 졸업을 해버렸네요 ㅜ
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 피터님 곰방와~
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 금방옵니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 우와.... ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 개그 인가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ     ㅎ     ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> pchero님 나가셨네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 왠지 좀있다가 다시 들어오실것만 같네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 맥북 사고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 뜬금포
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 그 요번 wc 에서 새로운거 나온거 좋던데요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사시면 되잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hyoungmin> 우리모두 알고있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> zzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 돈이 없어요.
<autowiz> 월급받잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> 요즘 맥북프로 중고로 80정도해요
<hyoungmin> 근데 뜬금포 죄송한데요 이거 irc 줄생기는거 의미가 뭐에요?
<autowiz> 마지막으로 읽은 위치를 표시해준다고나 할가요
<hyoungmin> 그렇군요 감사합니다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 커서를 다른창으로 보냈다가 다시 돌아오면 지워질껍니다.
<ipeter> 월급
<ipeter> 과장님만큼 많이 받으면 아마 생각해볼께요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저는 말단직원이라서요.
<autowiz> 저보다 많이 받으시는거 아님?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 과장님!!!
<ipeter> 농담두 참!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 차장임 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 물대리예요.
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 차...차장님
<ipeter> 아 진짜!
<ipeter> 너무하셔요!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dkj0208> autowiz 차장님이시고 ipeter 대리이시고 같은 회사 직원이신가보네요?
<autowiz> 피터님은 대기업 , 저는 쪼끄만 기업
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 왜 그러셔요.
<dkj0208> 아하 그렇군요.
<ipeter> 저 중소기업입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> ^_^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 편히 주무셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Seony> 무쟈게 잘 잤습니다
<Seony> 근데 아직 집에 있어요
<Seony> 오늘 와이프가 음식 좀 배달해달라고해서 한 3시간 있다 출근하려구요...
<autowiz> 오오 자상한 남편 ~ 좋은데요~ ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 와이프와 저와의 무언의 합의죠.  저는 음식을 안하고, 제 와이프는 운전을 안하고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침 아니 새벽입니다
<samahui_WS> 일 몰아주고 갔더니 꿈자리가 뒤숭숭해서 일찍 나왔습니다
<samahui_WS> 일은 진척이 적은데 가기전 사놓은 피자와 치킨 그리고 맥주는 자취를 감추었군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 밤샘시키고 고생시키더니 내일로 연기라네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 밤샘한놈 오후에 출근하라고 보내줬어요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 고생하시네요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 오늘 와이프가 음식 배달해준다고 3시간 늦게 출근했는데... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 애처가시군요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프가 운전을 못하거든요
<samahui_WS> 저희 아내님과 똑같군요
<Work^Seony> 제가 봐도, 운전은 하면 안될 거 같아서 하지 말라고 그랬어요
<Work^Seony> 대신 저는 음식을 안하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 음식을 제가 하고
<samahui_WS> 대신에 빨래와 청소를 안합니다
<samahui_WS> 물론 청소는 가끔 같이하기도 하지만요
<samahui_WS> 거진 밖에 있으니 밥을 할때가 거의 없다는게 장점이죠
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 주말에만 밥도 좀 하고 물론 거의 배달음식으로 때우고 하면서 빨래와 청소에서 해방된거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참, 저 모니터 죽은 이유 알아냈다고 말씀 드렸나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 읽었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 접속불량이라고 했던거 같네요
<samahui_WS> 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 파워서플라이가 고장났어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭔놈의 파워서플라이가 $160이나 해요..
<samahui_WS> 파워서플라이 하나로 고쳐져서 다행이네요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 돈은 많이 안들어서 다행이군요
<Work^Seony> 다행히 똑같은 모니터가 2대가 있었으니까 가능했떤 테스트였죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 두대 구입한게 신의 한수였군요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 만약 파워서플라이 갈았는데, 다른 보드도 고장난거였으면...
<Work^Seony> 아 진짜 짜증날거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 잘되길 기원하겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 그저께 샀는데 다행히 어제 발송해줘서, 아마 내일이나 낼모레쯤 올 거에요
<Work^Seony> 다 되면 사진 찍겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 빠르군요
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 저렴하게 고친건 좋은데 덕분에 새제품 구입의 기회는 날아갔군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어찌보면 다행인거 같아요.  사실 돈은 별로 문제가 안되는데, 딱히 맘에 드는 물건은 없었거든요
<Work^Seony> 그러고보면, 2560x1440 해상도에 IPS 패널인 썬더볼트 디스플레이는, 그다지 나쁜 모니터는 아니었던 거네요..
<samahui_WS> 그건 그랬죠 아직 4k가기에는 너무 이른감이 있었고 그렇다고 낮은 해상도로가기에는 차후에 부족한 면이 있으니 지금은 디스플레이 교체시기가 아닌거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 솔직히 이거 애플제품 중 제일 후회하는 물건이었거든요...
<samahui_WS> 선더볼트 모니터가 가격에 비해서는 화질이 좀 부족하다는 소리를 많이들 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 2011년도에 발표된 모니터거든요
<samahui_WS> 오래되었네요
<Work^Seony> 네  그래서 usb 포트가 2.0인것도 좀 불만이고,
<Work^Seony> 썬더볼트 외에 hdmi, dvi 등의 어떤 것도 지원 안하고..
<Work^Seony> 전원버튼이 별도로 없어서 끌 수도 없다보니, 영화볼 때 무지 난감해요
<Work^Seony> 다음에 모니터 살 때는, 진짜로 애플건 안살려구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 모니터는 헬쥐죠
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사과 로고 박힌 큰 모니터 2개가 책상에 떡 하고 있으면 폼은 나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 디자인은 아직 애플만한 기업이 없죠
<samahui_WS> 윈7까지는 하드 교체하면 새로 OS깔아주거나 초기화해야 했는데 윈8.1은 리눅스처럼 다른 시스템에 붙여도 잘 돌아가는군요
<samahui_WS> 작업땜시 윈도우 시스템 하나 새로 설치 해야했는데 귀찮아서 그냥 가지고 있던거 옮겨달아줬거든요 근데 이게 잘 돌아가네요
<Work^Seony> 오 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 그거 진짜 괜찮네요
<samahui_WS> 시스템 바꾸면 새로 깔아주는게 일이였는데 이제는 그냥 드라이버만 새로 지우고 깔면 될거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 작업이 필요하긴 한거네요
<samahui_WS> 드라이버도 지가 지우고 필요한거 까는군요
<samahui_WS> 다만 노트북이라 그런지 호환성문제땜시 몇몇 드라이버는 새로 깔아줘야되는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 시연준비도 다했는데 내일이라니... 내일은 대전도 가야되는디 힘든 하루가 되겠군요
<Work^Seony> 음...
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 시연하세요?
<samahui_WS> 보안어플이요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스마트폰용은 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 윈도우8.1용 이예요
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 윈도우 PC가 필요했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 게임용으로 만들어 놓은 m4600은 막내동생에게 넘겨버리고 아내에게 HP 엘리트북주고 다시 QHD+해상도 노트북 가져왔어요
<samahui_WS> 이녀석으로 시연하고 돌아오면 그대로 게임용으로 쓰려고요 아무래도 신형 그래픽 들어간 놈이 게임하기에는 더 났겠더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 쿼드로는 어디까지나 그래픽작업이나 연산작업에 쓸때나 그 가치가 있지 그냥 게임할때는 좀 아깝고 모자라죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 무슨겜요?
<samahui_WS> 이브죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 덤으로 하스스톤이라고 카드게임이 있는데 요거요거 터치되는 노트북이 좀 재미있거든요
<samahui_WS> 화면 터치고 카드내는 그 맛이 찰져요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 ㅋㅋ 그렇구나..
<samahui_WS> 다 떠나서 m4800두대에 m4600까지 소유할 이유도 없었고 또 자리도 너무 많이 차지해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 노트북이 큰가봐요?
<samahui_WS> 거기다 마눌님이 처음에는 좋다더니 QHD+가 눈아프다고 바꿔달라 조르더군요
<samahui_WS> 15.6인치 인데 두껍자나요
<samahui_WS> 웍스는 다 좋은데 너무 크고 두껍고 무겁죠
<autowiz> 아아아 ㅠㅠㅠ 악몽 꿨어요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 해상도가 높으면 프로그래머 아니고서야 눈이 아프긴 할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 군대 다시 가는 악몽 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직도 꾸시나봐요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 그래서 동생줬던 HP엘리트북을 받아서 아내주고 애나쓰던 노트북 제가 가져오고 m4600남는걸 동생에게 넘겼죠
<autowiz> 아니요 한 4년만인듯한데요
<samahui_WS> 군대가는 악몽이라뇨... 군대가 얼마나 즐거운데~(당나라군대에서 놀다온 1인)
<autowiz> 군대에서도 야근하고 특근하고 했더니 아주 지긋지긋합니다. ㅋ
<samahui_WS> <-- 하지만 2번가서 다시는 가고 싶지 않은 1인
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 제대하기 1주일 전까지 하루에 4시간 밖에 못잤어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 입대 전 백수생활한 것에 대한 보상을 받은거죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저도 군대에서 프로그래밍하느라 밤샘은 마니 했죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 오... 전산병으로 가셨나보네요
<samahui_WS> 대신 전 늙어서 다시갔더니 잘챙겨주고 열외해주고 그렇더군요
<samahui_WS> 전산병으로 가서 일반병으로 빠졌다가 다시 전산병으로 제대했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아.... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 보병 갔다가 나중에 행정으로 빠졌는데, 하필이면 그게 연대 작전과였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 정말 하루에 4시간 이상 잠을 못잤ㅇ요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 저도 작전과 소속이였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 대대 작전과랑은 달랐던게, 연대 작전과장은 작전주임장교라고 해서 연대 내 모든 작전과를 책임지는 자리인데다,
<samahui_WS> C4i 라고 워게임하는거 건들다 왔죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 소령에서 중령 진급하기위한 필수 보직이거든요;
<samahui_WS> 작전계나 교육계는 거진 날밤셈이 많더군요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 그 자리에 있으면, 다들 기를 쓰고 야근하면서 죽어라 일하게 되죠...  나중에 진급해야하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 그걸 본인이 밤샘할거 대부분 병사시키자나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그게 문제에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 워드 실력은 극강으로 키워주더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 저는 진짜 병장 달고도 제대하기 1주일 전까지 매일 4시간도 못잤어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 토요일 일요일도 없었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 맨날 타이핑에 뽑아서 오려붙이고  ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 주말에도 거진 내려가서 일하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 같이 있던 작전병을 보고 제가 안타까워서 많이 도와 줬었죠
<samahui_WS> 특히 기억에 남는게 지도작업이 기억에 남내요
<samahui_WS> A4용지 나오는 프린터로 분할로 뽑아서 하나하나 맞춰서 오려붙이기로 한 벽면 다덮어주는 지도 만들던 기억이 생생해요 ㅎㅎ;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 아직도 생생해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실, 제 문서작성 실력과 업무처리능력은 군대에서 배우
<ircCloud^Seony> 배운거나 마찬가지에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 어디서 들은 얘긴데, 대한민국 정부의 모든 행정업무는 군대에서 나온거라고 하더라구요
<samahui_WS> 정말 그럴지도요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 워드는 정말 실무뛰던 저보다 잘하는 애들이 몇몇 있었을 정도니까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 단축키를 다 외우더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 체계화된 문서번호, 시행/기행문의 역할 등등이 아주 잘 되어있거든요...
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸
<samahui_WS> 전 또 생각난게 autorun 바이러스 생각이 나네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 옛날에 많이 있었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 당시 군대에 백신이 바이로봇이였는데 이게 멍청해서 오토런을 안잡더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨디롬에 씨디 넣으면 자동으로 돌리는걸 이용한... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 이게 USB 자동으로 읽는걸 막아주던 스크립터라 일부 백신에서 바이러스로 안치더라고요
<samahui_WS> 근데 이걸 보안검열나와서 잡아서는 정보계를 털더라고요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 제가 안철수 연구소에 올라온 오토런에 대한 백신업체의 입장에 대한 내용과 소스코드까지 다 분석해서 뽑아줬죠 이건 바이러스 아니라고
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 제가 군생활할 때는 usb라는게 없던 시절이라 괜찮았어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 당시 걸렸던 바이러스 계수가 1000개 넘었더근요 ㅎㅎ 그래서 덕분에 정보장교와 정보병이 살았죠
<samahui_WS> 전 다시 가서 USB도 있고 그거 일반 적으로 못쓰게 하는 프로그램도 다 깔여있던 시절이였죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아....
<ircCloud^Seony> 복잡하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그거 우회하는 프로그램도 만들어서 보안검렬 피해서 자료 옮기고 그랬었죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 제ㅔ가 군생활할 당시에 인트라넷이 있었는데, 전 뒤늦게 알아서 뒤늦게 재밋었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 적분에 정보장교가 군생활 편하게 했죠. 제가 있으니 컴관련 보안은 다 맡기더라고요. 뭐 전 대충하다 검열나오면 검열나온 장교 구워삶아서 대충 넘어가고 그랬었죠
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 인트라넷은 게임창고죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희때는 자작소설이나, 소설 텍스트파일로 올라온거 받아서 읽는 재미로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 리니지 오프라인버젼이라던가 에뮬게임들 올려놓고 다운받아서 하고 그랬었죠. 소설도 많이 읽고 쓰고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 그랬군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그러다 보안검열뜰떄 되면 제가 다 지워주고 증거인멸
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 그런식으로 군생활했더니 나중에는 너무 편해지더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 전투병과보다는 몸이 편하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아침구보나 점호는 다 열외 저녁 점호도 열외 ... 취침자율
<samahui_WS> 밖에서도 안보더 챔스나 EPL경기를 다봤죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 박지성 경기는 하나도 안빼고 다봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 본 가장 좋은 보직은 암호병이었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 암호실이라고 하는, 그것도 인가된 장교 한두명만 들어갈 수 있는 밀실이 있는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기 들어가서 시달되는 암호를 풀어내는 애들이 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 툭하면, 암호실 가야된다고 해서 들어가는데, 거기서 뭘하는지는 아무도 모르니...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 저도 전산실 따로 있어서 서버사이에 컴퓨터 설치해놓고 인터넷하면서 놀았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 연대 작전과에 있었으니까, 군사기밀 2급 취급증까지 나왔는데요, 걔네들은 1급이에요
<samahui_WS> 저도 1급이요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제가 개발하던게 워케임 프로그램이랑 군 보안프로그램이였어서 보안등급이 높았어요
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 훈련기간들어가면 대대장 옆에 꼭 붙어서 컴퓨터 들여다보면서 통신했었죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 워게임은 1급이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 진지훈련나갈때도 전 거진 영내 대기이거나 나가도 막사에서 지내다가 저녁에 부대원들 모아서 빔으로 영화보여주고 그랬었죠
<samahui_WS> 휴가도 많아서 거진 한달에 한번은 나간거 같네요
<samahui_WS> 너무 편하게 군생활해서 솔직히 군대 두번갔지만 월급 빼고는 억울하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 좋긴 좋네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 프로그래밍이면 고급보직이긴 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 교육시켜서 되는 병과는 아니니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 참, 마이크로소프트가 이제 인터넷 익스플로러 개발 중단하는거 아세요?
<samahui_WS> 그래요?
<samahui_WS> 몰랐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제 어디선가 본 뉴스인데요,
<samahui_WS> 다른곳으로 인수시켰나요? 아니면 아주 버린건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 까기 좋아하는 웹브라우저인데, 굳이 개발을 고집할 필요가 없어보인다고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 개발만 외주주는거 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 새로운 웹브라우저를 개발 중이라고 하는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 근대 윈도우 인터패이스 근간을 익스에 두고 있는데 ... 새로운 윈도우에서는 변하려나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 윈도우10까지만 탑재되고, 이후에는 버린답니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 버릴만하죠
<samahui_WS> 저도 브라우져는 폭스아니면 크롬아니면 오패라 쓰는데요
<samahui_WS> 익스는 후보에도 안들어가요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 인제 울나라 금융권도 좀 바뀔까요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 해외사는 저는 한국에서 뭐 하나 결제하려면 아주 돌아버리거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 여기 사는 저도 결제하려면 곤란해요
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 엑티브X 버린다면서 이상한 실행파일 받아서 설치하게 하더군요 근데 이게 호환성 황이라~ 이놈땜시 결제 에러 자주 떠요
<Work^Seony> 엑티브 엑스 버리고 다른 exe ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 사려던거 열받아서 포기하는 경우가 종종 생기네요. 돈아껴주는 고마운 정부죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 그런 결제대행업체와 정부와의 관계를 봤을 때,
<Work^Seony> 앞으로도 그런 결제대행 프로그램이 없어지진 않을거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 제 점심입니다 ㅎㅎ https://www.dropbox.com/s/p1v5ee24yoiwqag/IMG_0512.JPG?dl=0
<samahui_WS> 저도 점심은 스테이크로 ... 전 아웃백갑니다
<samahui_WS> 쿠폰이 들어왔어요~ 흐흐흐
<Work^Seony> 그럼 공짜인거에요?
<samahui_WS> 넵
<Work^Seony> 오오~ 좋다...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 스테이크 얼마에요?
<samahui_WS> 글쎄요... 보통 3~5만원선일겁니다
<samahui_WS> 근데 이게 파는곳에 따라서 천차만별이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저렴하게 1~2만원대로 파는 가계가 있는가 하면 보통은 2~3만원선이고 호텔은 좀 비싸게 10만원대까지 가죠
<samahui_WS> 더 비싼곳도 있지만 안가죠 틀별할것도 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 2번 먹으면 보약 한재 사겠네요
<samahui_WS> 근디 비싼곳들도 보통은 통신할인이다뭐다해서 2만원정도선으로 봐야할겁니다
<Work^Seony> 아.
<samahui_WS> 아웃백 스태이크도 보통 2~3만원정도하는데 보통 할인이 많이 붙죠. 카드할인에 통신사할인에 쿠폰까지요
<samahui_WS> 뭐 그래도 자주 갈 정도는 아니예요
<samahui_WS> 정말 맛있고 푸짐하게 먹으려면 집에서 사다 구워먹는게 답이죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 아까 캠퍼스 푸드코트 갔다가, 크리스피 도넛 팔길래 한박스 사갖구왔어요.  지금 폭풍흡입 중인데, 멈출수가 없어요! ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 도넛 먹고 싶어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아쉽지만 6개만 먹어야겠어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 점심은 점심이고 아침 먹고 모자른 잠 좀 숨어서 자다와야겠어요 ㅎㅎ 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui_WS> 나중에 뵈요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-19
<autowiz> 6개도 적은 양은 아닐거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 많죠
<autowiz> 상쾌한? 새아침이 밝았네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 두시간도 못잤더니 영 컨디션도 안좋고 , 이런달을 조퇴하고 싶은 충동이 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아침부터 시원~하게 BSOD 나와 주시고
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~ 몇일만에 들어와서 인사드립니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 다들 맛점하세요~~ 전 점심먹으로 쓩~
<autowiz> 거의 점심시간이 다되어 가는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 잠시 눈붙이고 왔더니 점심이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게~ 배불리 드세요~
<dkj0208> 점심 맛있게 드세요^^
<samahui_WS> 퇴근하셨군요
<samahui_WS> 빠르네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가요?  퇴근하고 티비 보다 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 퇴근하고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 점심이 맛이 없었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 아웃백 갔는데 고기가 별로였어요
<Seony> 아 저런...
<Seony> 기분이 좀 그랬겠네요..
<samahui_WS> 빵이 맛있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오랜만에 T본스테이크 먹었는데 부위가 왠지 다른거 같았어요
<samahui_WS> 뭐 배부르게는 먹었으니 이제 슬슬 졸아야죠
<autowiz> 아나 오늘 하루만 BSOD 3연타 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 요즘에도 블루스크린이 뜨나요?
<Seony> 못본거 같아요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이의 내부 형태입니다 https://www.dropbox.com/s/ux2lxml902vvgmr/2015-03-18%2018.08.30.jpg?dl=0
<Seony> 왼쪽이 파워서플라이, 오른쪽이 로직보드에요
<autowiz> 부품만 주문이 될까요?
<Seony> 네 주문해놨어요
<Seony> 뭔 250와트 파워서플라이가 $160 이래요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 생각보다 내부는 조잡함이 엿보여요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나름 깔끔한데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 공간이 넓으니까 대충 벌려놓은 느낌이 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 애플 제품들은 많이들 내부 보드들은 조그만 조그만 하더라구요.
<Seony> 뭐, 코어M 씨퓨 박히는 메인보드를 라즈베리파이만하게 만들어낸 애플 하드웨어 엔지니어들이 만들었으니, 나름 계획이 있었을 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 맥에어도 그렇고
<Seony> 이번에 나온 맥북보드는 정말 라즈베리파이만하더라구요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<Work_autowiz> 냠
<jun__> 어제는 봄비가 오더니 진짜 봄이 왔나봐요 ㅎㅎ 날씨가 굉장히 좋네요
<jun__> 이리 좋은날... 전 외근나갑니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 봄맞아요
<samahui_WS> 비온 다음날인데도 춥지 않네요
<jun__> 들뜬 마음에 옷이라도 좀 사야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 까~~ 저도 옷사고 싶어요
<autowiz> 이제야 완연한 봄날씨 인거 같아요
<jun__> 이제 슬슬 더워지니... 운동을 시작해야하나...
<dkj0208> autowiz: 님은 여성이신가요?
<jun__> 숨쉬기운동이 최고다! 라는 생각이 머리깊이 박혀버린거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 남자입나다. -_-;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저요 남성 이여요 -_-;;
<samahui_WS> 봄에는 땡땡이 물방울무늬 아니면 왕꽃무늬 하와이안셔츠로 입는겁니다 흐흐흐
<dkj0208> 아; 실례했습니다. 까 라고 말하시길래요...
<samahui_WS> 꾸웨~ 저도 옷사고 싶어요 <- 이런다고 오크가 아닙니다
<jun__> 습관적으로 꺄 거리고 다닙니다;;; 여성이 외치는 끼야~ 이게 아닌;;;;
<jun__> 오늘 외근은 서울여대 앞인데...
<samahui_WS> 좋은곳이군요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 꽃무늬 하와이안은 좀 부담되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 여대 안이 아니라 앞이라는거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 앞이죠;;;네 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그정도는 당당하게 입어줘야 패션의 완성 인겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 수업끝나는 시간 맞추면 버스가 꽃밭이고
<jun__> 아니면... 중고딩들이 버스를 장악하는곳이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 잘못타면 ... 경노당모임하신 할머님들이 우루루 타실지도...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 정말 바라지 않고 싶은 풍경인데...
<autowiz> 그럴때는 과감히 내리시면 됩니다.
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 우와 자리다 하고 앉으려고 보면 옆에서 저를 부드러운 눈빛으로 쳐다보실꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 절대로 앉을수없죠
<jun__> 3일전엔가??? 퇴근길에 지하철에서 할아버지께 자리를 양보한적이 있거든요
<jun__> 할아버지께서 얼마 안가니 괜찮다하시다가 결국 앉으셨는데
<jun__> 30분넘게 가시더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시간의 기준이 좀 다르시거나
<autowiz> 아니면 그냥 하시는 말슴이셨을지도
<jun__> 후자였을꺼라 생각해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보통 미안해서 그러는 경우가 많을 거에요
<autowiz> 저라면 그냥 아이고 고마워요~ 하면서 어깨한번 툭툭 쳐주고 앉을듯
<samahui_WS> 열차는 콩나물시루가 되는 열차를 타야합니다. 그래야 맘편하게 서서갈수있죠
<jun__> 후아~ 저는 이만 가보겠습니다.. 서울여대 앞에서 멀뚱거리러;;;
<samahui_WS> 절대로 넘어지지않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 당당하게 들어가보세요
<jun__> 출근길 9호선인가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 정문에서 잡혀요 여대는 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 저 콩나물 좋아하는데 ... 콩나물국만 있으면 밥말아서 금방 한그릇  ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 잉? 전 안잡던데요? 가끔 이대교정을 거니는데 잡힌적이 없네요
<autowiz> 이대는 남학생 있지 않나요?
<jun__> 이대 무용과에 남학생 있다고 들었는데요,,,ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 헐 이대 무용과 남학생은 트렌스? 는 아니겠죠ㅛ
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 설마요 .. 다른 과도 몇몇 있다고 들었던거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 저도 이대 무용과 들어가고 싶네요. 한춤 추는데... 막춤이라고 주류사회에서 유행했던 무형문화유산입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 진짜 퇴장해보겠습니다. 다들 봄 날씨 많이 만끽하시며 퇴근하세요~
<samahui_WS> 수고하셔요
<samahui_WS> 윈도우10 일반사용자용은 공개라는 소리가 있군요
<samahui_WS> 소리가 아니라 기정사실이군요
<samahui_WS> 기업만 라이센스 계약맺고 다 풀거같군요
<Seony> 네 심지어는 불법사용자들까지 다 포함해준답니다
<samahui_WS> 좋네요
<autowiz> 오라클 흉내일려나요?
<samahui_WS> 이제사 정신을 차렸군요. 점점 모바일쪽에서 OS 주도권을 빼앗기더니 위기감 느끼나보군요
<autowiz> 소스 공개가 아니라
<Seony> 오라클이 왜요?
<samahui_WS> 소스공개는 아니죠
<autowiz> 제품을 공개로 푼다는 말인가요?
<samahui_WS> 사용만 가능하게 하고 부수적인 프로그램들 팔아먹으려는 속샘이겠죠
<Seony> 오라클은 자기네 고객들까지 소송거는 회사인데, 이번 경우랑은 다른거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 적어도 개인이 많이 쓰면 기업들도 따라갈수밖에 없어지니까요
<Seony> 하와이는 다음주 목요일날 노는 날인데, 그날 해변가서 꼬기 꾸워먹고 낮잠이나 자다 와야겠네요..
<autowiz> 어떤 기념일인건가요?
<Seony> 쿠히오 왕자 기념일이에요
<autowiz> 써니 왕자 기념일은 없나요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다른 이름으로 존재하고 있죠
<Seony> 9.11 테러사건이라고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헙... 그럼 911 테러는 서니님 생일선물 ??
<Seony> ㅋ 그럴리가요
<Seony> 이 동네에서는 농담으로라도 그런 소리 하면 안되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이러다 잡혀갈라 ㅠㅠ  죄송합니다.
<samahui_WS> 잡혀가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정말로 미국에서는 그냥 길가다가 테러범이다고 해버리니까 그사람 바보 되버린다는 말이 있더라구요
<Seony> 테러에 관해서는 수많은 이야기들이 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음모론 관련해서도 많고...
<autowiz> 뭐 북한아니면 외계인 소행이겠지요
<Seony> 아뇨 그런게 아니구요,
<Seony> 미국이, 자기 재산은 자기가 지킨다라는 옛날부터 지켜지던 전통이 있잖아요
<Seony> 그래서, 총기소유가 합법이죠
<Seony> 근데, 국민이 총기를 소유하면 말을 잘 안듣는다는 점이 있어요
<Seony> 상황에 따라서는 개길수도 있다라는 점이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 테러라는 이름 하에, 전국민을 통제하려는 음모론이 있어요
<autowiz> 그럴 수 도 있겠군요
<Seony> 총기소유를 불법화시켜서 국민들이 가진 총기를 전부 뺏고,
<Seony> 그다음 국민들을 지시하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그런 정황이 있기는 했었지요. 레이더라던가
<autowiz> 뭐 이런저런 의문이 많다고들 했었으니까요
<Seony> 그것들이 가능하려면, "테러"라는 것이 전제되어야해요
<Seony> 작년엔가 미국 초등학교에서 총기사건 났을 때도,
<Seony> 결국 이러한 일이 일어난 이유는, 다 총기소유의 합법화 때문이다 라는 결론이었어요
<Seony> 그러자, 총기회사들은, 초등학교에 무장경비를 두면 되지않냐고 했다가 욕먹었죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ  ㅎㅎ 살벌해라 초등학교에 무장경비 ㅠ
<Seony> 애초에 총기 소유 자체를 불법으로 규정하면 되는데, 아니면 초등학교에 자동소총 소지한 경비까지 세워야하느냐 하고 말이 많았죠
<autowiz> 그런데 이미 너무 많이들 가지고 있어서
<autowiz> 이제와서 불법으로 만들기도 무진장 힘들거 같아요
<Seony> 하와이는 총기가 불법이라 저는 아직 구경도 못해봤지만, 본토만 가도 장난 아니에요
<Seony> 한국에서는 고속도로에서 끼어들기 하고 그러면 열받아서 서로 막 추격하잖아요?
<Seony> 본토에서는 안그런다네요
<autowiz> 재산은 둘째치고 살아남을려면 총 하나씩은 가지고 사시는듯한
<autowiz> 그냥 땅~ ?
<Seony> 걍 대쉬보드에서 권총 꺼내서, 걍 고속도로에서 쏘고 가면 끝이라네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몇년전인가 어떤 교수가
<autowiz> 옆자리에 자기 딸 태우고 가다가, 옆차가 끼어들던가 해서 그자리에서 총을 쏴댓다는 기사를 읽은거 같아요
<autowiz> 미국 본토 어디 였던듯
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  제가 본토 출장갔다 들은 얘긴데, 그게 농담이 아니라 실제로 있는 일이라고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 네 뉴스에 나와고 그랬더군요. 특히나 교수인가 박사인가 하시는분이 그래서 더 파장이었다고
<Seony> 뭐 교수라고 다를거 있나요
<Seony> 같은 인간인데요...
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 또 그렇지요? 그냥 사람일 뿐인거지요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역사에 길이 남을 물리학자인 리차드 파인만은, 맨날 술먹고 쌈박질 했다잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 쌈박질 하시면서 물리학 법칙을 시험하셨을지도
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 좀 사고방식이 많이 서구화되서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 박사건 아니건 걍 다 같은 사람이죠 뭐...
<autowiz> 으~~ 갑지가 무서워지네요
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 대학MT때 교수한분께 신입생이 행패를 부렸죠 술취해서 그런데 그 교수님이 저한테 끌고 오셨더라고요... 어쩌라는건지... 당황스럽고 한편으로는 술도 들어갔겠다. 어라 이놈봐라? 하는 마음에 한대 날렸는데 그대로 그 친구가 뻣어버렸어요. 그리고 전... 밤새 옆에서 상태를 살피며 가슴조렸던 그런 기억이...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 술기운에 사고쳤구나 싶으면서도 왜 교수님은 나에게 데려왔을가라는 의구심과 죽는건 아니겠지? 하는 불안감에 열심히 옆에서 지켰죠... 물론 방에 데려 들어갈때는 강한척 멱살잡고 들어갔다는... 그리고 잘 눞히고 숨쉬나보고 자다 또 숨쉬나보고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 코고는거 보고 잠들었던 기억니 나네요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ  다행이었네요
<autowiz> 세분중에 몇분이나 기억이 있으실지 궁금합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 웃긴게 교수는 아침에 튀었고
<dkj0208> 총기 사건 지금 봤네요. 무섭네요.
<samahui_WS> 그 후배는 제가 데리고 잤으니 아침에 같이 밥을 먹었는데... 이녀석이 얼굴이 왜 아프지? 어라 멍들었내? 누가 때렸나요? 이러더군요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 다시 한번 (간밤의 기억과 걱정했던 내 모습과 날려버린 MT저녁을 생각하며) 머리를 쥐어박아줬죠
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 불행 중 다행이네요
<autowiz> 신입생이면 어릴때일텐데 평소와 많이 다른 행동을 할정도면 기억이 잘 안날 확률이 더 높지 않나 싶습니다 ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아마 멍들지 않았다면 아무것도 몰랐겠죠
<Seony> 어쩌면 그 후배가 대인배라서, 맞은걸 알고도 걍 왜 아프지? 라고 하는 걸지도 몰라요 ㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 절대 아니예요 ㅎㅎ 인사불성으로 와서 저한테도 횡설수설하다가 한방에 기절한거라  기억은 고사하고 언제 쓰러졌나도 기억못하더라고요
<autowiz> 저도 OT 가서
<autowiz> 술먹다가 괜히 선배들이랑 시비 붙어가지고 , 고래고래 소리지르고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아....   이자리를 빌어 죄송했었습니다 ..
<samahui_WS> 전 최고의 기억이 하나 있어요... 문제는 기억을 한다는거죠... 술이 약해서 신입 OT때 술먹고 노래방갔는데 노래하는 선배들 마이크 빼앗아서 아니지~ 그렇게 노래하는게~ 이러면서 제가 불렀다더군요
<samahui_WS> 그것도 마이크로 머리 때리면서 빼았더라는... ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는 워낙 술을 못먹어서 사고는 안쳤네요
<samahui_WS> 다음날 선배들이 자신들보다 더 위의 예비역인줄알고 인사하더군요
<samahui_WS> 저도 술 못먹는데 저희 학교가 술좀 먹이자나요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 뭐 OT 때니까 너그러이 넘어가지는 않았겠.... 지... 요 ???? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 강제 사발주 먹고 저랬었죠
<samahui_WS> 선배들 인사받다가... 감투까지 쓴 바람에 걸렸죠
<samahui_WS> 그다음부터 한동안 선배들 피해다녀야 했어요... 만나면 업드려라서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 슬프고 아픈 추억이네요
<samahui_WS> 뭐 그 덕에 친해진 선배도 많았어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 문제는 그랬던 기억때문에 선배들이 행사때마다 노래를 시켰었더라는...
<autowiz> 사마휘님 언제 한번 오프라인 모임 오시나요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 시간이 되면요
<autowiz> 노래 노래~  ^_^
<samahui_WS> 이번달까지는 안될거 같고 5월쯤부터 가능할겁니다
<samahui_WS> 헉
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 내년에 제가 한국 갈 때를 대비해서 아껴두세요 ㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 노래방 모임하는건가요?
<samahui_WS> 저랑가시면 고생하셔요... 마이크 잡고 3시간까지 혼자 불렀던 경험자라 귀가 아파요
<autowiz> 내년에 합시다 서니님 오신다고 하시니
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 날씨가 좋고 밤에 잠도 설치고 했더니 살살 졸리네요
<samahui_WS> 눈이 무거워요
<Seony> 춘곤증 올 시기가 다가오네요
<autowiz> 저는 요즘 이상하리 만치 밥만 먹으면 픽픽 쓰러져서
<autowiz> 충곤증은 따로 없을지도 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 밥먹으면 졸리는게 사람의 도리죠
<samahui_WS> 원래 등따시고 배부르면 자는겁니다
<autowiz> 그냥 졸리는 정도가 아니라 거의 저도 모르게 있다가 골아떨어져요
<samahui_WS> 밤샘을 많이 하셔서 그래요
<samahui_WS> 잠 좀 주무세요
<autowiz> 그럴지도 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 좀 제워 주세요 ... 자장가랑 , 따뜻한 코코아랑
<autowiz> 토닥토닥 해주는 사람 있으면 잘 잘 수 있는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제가 예전에 연속 밤샘했을때 저도 모르게 쓰러져서 책상에 머리 받은 적도 있고 또 저도 모르게 의식을 잃어서 눈떠보니 책상아래더군요... 기어들어가 자더라는...
<samahui_WS> 퍽!
<samahui_WS> 은 해드릴수 있습니다
<autowiz> 그건 기절이잖아요 ..
<samahui_WS> 한방에 숙면을 보장합니다
<Seony> 그래서 연예인들이 프로포폴을 맞는걸지도 몰라요
<samahui_WS> 프로포폴 맞아도 그렇게 안졸리던 1인 ㅜㅜ 내시경할때 정신들어서 괴로웠어요
<autowiz> 프로포폴은 수면유도 기능도 있긴 하지만. 수면유도 과장에서 환각작용이 일어나기 때문이라는 말이 있었습니다.
<autowiz> 제가 직접 안맞아봐서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헛... 그렇군요...
<samahui_WS> 날씨 좋으니 밖에 나가서 농구하고 싶네요
<autowiz> 역시 농구 매니아 ..
<autowiz> 저는 이런날씨면 바이크를 타고 코너를 돌고 싶은 ㅠㅠ 아아 옛날이여 ~
<samahui_WS> 폭주족~!!!
<autowiz> 더리더리 절대 아 아 아니에요
<autowiz> 그냥 속도를 살짝 즐길뿐 ^^
<samahui_pi> 그럼 살짝 폭주족!
<autowiz> 이번주는 어영부영 하다보니 벌써 목요일 오후군요
<autowiz> 몇신간 있으면 퇴근시간이고 내일은 금요일 컹컹
<autowiz> 주말이 다가오는건 기쁘나 이번주에 한일이 없어서 살짝 불안하네요
<samahui_WS> 그렇네요 전 내일 시연하고 출장갔다가 그대로 대전에서 친구만나서 술한잔 할겁니다 내려갈때 마눌님 모시고 가야겠네요
<Seony> 며칠 전에 인터스텔라 봤는데, 화면은 아름답더라구요
<autowiz> 대전이 고향이셨지요?
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 대전이 고향입니다
<autowiz> 대전에 버스 터미널이 몇개인가요?
<samahui_WS> 인터스텔라 릴이 떴... 아니 전 불법을 안받습니다
<samahui_WS> 대전에 버스 터미널이 고속터미널 (동부)에 하나
<samahui_WS> 그리고 유성에 터미널 두개
<autowiz> 몇일 전에 뜬거 같더라는 ㅠㅠㅠ 저도 불법은 싫어합니다.
<samahui_WS> 간이 터미널로 정부청사 양쪽에 한개씩 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 그리고 서해쪽으로만가는 서부터미널 이렇습니다
<autowiz> 많군요 , 전에 어디 길찾아가는데 좀 헛갈려서
<samahui_WS> 그게 유성 터미널이 원래 1개인데 새로 금호고속만 있는 터미널이 생격더라고요
<autowiz> (싫어하지만 어쩔 수 없을때도 있었을 지도 ㅋㅋ )
<samahui_WS> 그래서 유성터미널에서 좀 햇갈려하고 또 정부청사 터미널이 시외버스랑 고속이 따로 있어서 그게 또 문제더군요
<autowiz> 복합터미널에서 타긴 했어요
<samahui_WS> 복합터미널이면 동부내요
<autowiz> 하긴 대구도 사방 팔방 터미널이 따로 있었드랬지요
<samahui_WS> 동대전 ... 거기가 고속터미널인데 맞은편 시외버스터미널과 합쳤죠
<samahui_WS> 네 대구도 따로 있죠
<samahui_WS> 대구 갔을대 헤매었던 기억이 있네요
<autowiz> 사는사람들은 몰라도 처음가는사람은 환장하게 되는 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 거기도 시외랑 고속이라 따로 있죠
<samahui_WS> 근데 어느지역이나 시외버스랑 고속버스는 따로있죠
<samahui_WS> 정말 작은 도시아니면요
<autowiz> 경주는 하긴 작아서 그렇구나.. 고속하나 시외 하나 밖에 없어서
<autowiz> 그것도 걸어서 바로 옆이라
<samahui_WS> 서울도 고속과 시외 같이 있죠.. . 강남 센트럴시티인가만요
<autowiz> 센터를은 고속일부랑 , 시외랑 잇구요
<samahui_WS> 근데 남부터미널이 또 몇정거장차로 있고 동서울이있고 저기 위에 뭐시냐 그것도 있고
<autowiz> 그 고속일부 말고 다른 고속은 강남 고속터미널에
<samahui_WS> 이름이 생각안나네요 예전에 자주 갔는데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 서울도 터미널은 많네요
<autowiz> 그렇네요 잘안가서 그렇지 많네요
<samahui_WS> 상봉도 있군요
<autowiz> 서울 남부 터미널은 살면서 3번인가 밖에 안가봐서
<samahui_WS> 저도 거긴 두번인가 밖에 이용해보지 않았어요
<samahui_WS> 전라도쪽인가 기억도 안나는데 아무튼 모임때문에 놀러갈때 이용해봤죠... 이쁜 처자와 함께 단 둘이 버스타고 갔었는데... 캬~ 그 이쁜 처자가 찰지게 욕을 해대는 바람에 바로 마음접었죠
<samahui_WS> 찰진욕과 줄담배를 시전하셨죠
<autowiz> 욕은 찰져도 마음은 ... 음... 말이 안되는말인가요?
<samahui_WS> 정말 이쁘긴했는데... 역시 여자는 얼굴보다 마음이다라는 제 신조가 생기게 해줬어요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 지금 아내님을 만날수있었던거 같네요.. 고마운 처자네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어어 잠시만 단둘이 버스타고 갔다는건
<samahui_WS> 모임이 지방인데 그 시간에 서울서 출발하는 사람이 단 둘이였어요 근데 이 버스가 텅텅 비어서 둘만 타게 되더라고요
<autowiz> 버스를 타고 가는데 승객이 두분 밖에 없었다는건가요? 아니면 두분이서 갔다는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 절대로 둘이 여행간거 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 단 둘이 타서 맨 뒷자리로 가서 앉았는데 이친구가 잠시 내가 잠든사이 전화기를 붙들고 찰지게 날리고 있더군요.. 야이X 미X년 놀고 있네~ 등등
<samahui_WS> 그리고 제가 일어나서 처다보니까 얼굴 빨게져서 눈깔고 가더니 휴게소에서 내려서 화장실 간다더니 한쪽 끝 구퉁이에서 열심히 담배를 빨고 계시더군요
<autowiz> 근대 여자들은 친한사람들 끼리는
<samahui_WS> 한방에 2연타 하시고 장열하게 제 마음에서 사라졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㄴ ㅕ ㄴ 이라는 말을 자주 아주 자주 하더군요
<samahui_WS> 그정도 가 아니였어요
<samahui_WS> 친구랑 싸운거 같은데 정말 ... 찰졌어요
<samahui_WS> 역쟁이 할매가 한수 배울정도로요
<samahui_WS> 욕
<autowiz> 음... 일진이거나 좀 노시거나 아니면 좀 불량하신분이었을 지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 아마도요
<autowiz> 잘못 역이셨으면 아우
<autowiz> 아찔 한데요 ...
<autowiz> ( 엮이셨으면 )
<autowiz> 역기다가 맞는건가요? 네이버~~
<samahui_WS> 그러게요... 지금까지 시집안가고 있는거 보면... 옳은 선택을 한게 아닐까 싶습니다
<samahui_WS> 엮이다 일겁니다
<autowiz> 지금까지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 벌써 10여년 전에 파악한 성격이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 모임에서 이쁨을 받던 동생인지라... 형님들이 좋아라해서 모임에서 빠지지를 않네요
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 연락은 하고 사는데... 확실히 혼자 시집을 못갔어요
<autowiz> 아아 저런저런
<samahui_pi> 아무튼 그런 추억의 남부터미널입니다 ㅎㅎㅅ
<samahui_pi> 남부터미널은 그래서 그런지 이미지가 뭔가 지저분해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 국전을 자주가면서도 터미널은 딱 두번 이용해봤네요
<autowiz> 저도 예전 여자친구 바래다 준다고 같이 남부터미널 가면서 헤어지기 아쉬워서 애틋했던
<autowiz> 기억이 새록새록 아흑
<samahui_pi> 아흑 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 전 동서울터미널이 그런곳이였죠
<autowiz> 그분이 마눌님?
<samahui_pi> 헉
<samahui_pi> 잘못썼습니다
<autowiz> 헉
<samahui_pi> 그런일 없어요
<autowiz> 괜히 말했다
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 남자 친구였던거지요
<autowiz> 동서울 터미널은
<samahui_pi> 학교까지 찾아와서 기다려주다가 학교 끝나면 같이 잠시만나고 다시 버스타고 내려가던...
<autowiz> 입영철차 라던가 흠흠
<samahui_pi> 남자친구가 생각납니다!!!
<samahui_pi> 글고보니 친구 군대갔을때도 동부에서 배웅했었군요
<samahui_pi> 첫휴가를 나왔는데 이친구가 말이 없더라고요... 그러더니 하루하루 지날수록 말도 늘고 안에서 맞고했던 이야기도 하고 군대 고생이라고 떠들더니... 돌아가기 전날부터 다시 조용해지던 친구... 끝내 떠나는날 부들부들 흔들리던 눈빛이 기억납니다
<autowiz> 군대에서는 별ㄹ 맞아본 기억이 없어서
<samahui_pi> 예전에는 많이 때렸는데 요즘은 때리는게 없죠
<autowiz> 중고딩때 까지는 수업시간에 맍이 맞은 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 거진 17년전이니까요
<samahui_pi> 중고딩때는 얼굴을 발로 차기까지 했었죠
<autowiz> 빠따는 많이 맞아봤었는데
<samahui_pi> 글고보니 autowiz님은 언제 군대다녀오셨어요?
<autowiz> 싸다귀는 고2때인가 중2때 인가 처음맞아봤는데 ... 와 ~ 이게 기분이 엄청 나쁘더라구요
<samahui_pi> 싸다귀는 정말 때리면 안되는거죠
<autowiz> 저는 정말 늦게가서 04년도 1월 군번 입니다 ㅎ
<samahui_pi> 과거에는 때렸었는데 요즘 때리면 구속감이죠
<samahui_pi> 좋을때 가셨군요
<autowiz> 98년도쯤 가신건가요?
<samahui_pi> 전 2001년과 2008 두번 갔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 특례라 늦게 갔죠
<samahui_pi> 그리고 문제생겨서 다시 갔고요
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 친구들이 보통 97~98년도에 많이 갔죠
<autowiz> 설마 풀로 가신건 아니지요? 몇달정도 보충하고 오신거지요?
<samahui_pi> 덕분에 당시 군예기는 현역들보다 많이 알고 있습니다
<samahui_pi> 하도 들어서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 넵
<samahui_pi> 3년 특례하고 다시 1년반 군생활했어요
<autowiz> 헐 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> SI사업 투입되었던게 문제되서 그기간을 인정 못받았죠
<samahui_pi> 어제 말씀드렸지만 다시갔어도 편하게 다녀와서 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 몇달 정도가아니잖아요 1년반이면
<samahui_pi> 시간이 아깝다 뿐이지 다른건 괜찮았습니다
<autowiz> 저도 꽤늦게간편이다 보니까
<samahui_pi> 뭐 그기간에도 일하고 공부하고해서 나름 알찼어요
<autowiz> 소대장들이랑 동갑이고 그래서 좀 편하게 지내다 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 전 소대장이 한참 후배였죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 중대장들도 후배아니면 동생이였고
<samahui_pi> 작전과장이 한두살 형이고 나머지 과장들은 친구나 동생 .. ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 원사랑 대대장빼고는 다 어렸던거 같네요
<samahui_pi> 일해야겠네요 너무 놀았아요
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 저 왔는데 일하시러 가시다니
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 키보드 청축이랑 갈축 차이가 클릭음 차이 하나인가요?
<samahui_WS> 그게 말그대로 클릭과 넌클릭차이죠
<samahui_WS> 그게 파이는 클릭음 파이인데 타이핑감도 상당히 다릅니다
<Seony> 클릭액션이 결국, 클릭이 되는 지점에 스위치가 닿아야 타자를 친걸로 인식하잖아요
<Seony> 근데 넌클릭은, 방식은 같은데 소음만 제거된 거에요?
<samahui_WS> 컥그게 모양은 같은데 내부 스위치가 클릭은 딸로 움직여서 확실한 구분감을주지만 넌클릭은 그게 붙어있어서 구분감이 덜해요
<Seony> 음... 그러면, 청축/갈축 중에서는 차라리 청축이 낫겠네요
<samahui_WS> 근데 Seony님이라면 갈축이 났죠
<Seony> 아 그런가요?
<Seony> 예전에 청축 한 번 쳐봤는데 재밌더라구요
<samahui_WS> 청축이 좀 더 강하긴한데 찰칵이는 음이 상당히커요
<samahui_WS> 거슬릴정도죠
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 소음이 생각보다 심하군요
<samahui_WS> 재미있지만 오래쓰거나 남들과 함께 쓰면 확실히 욕먹어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 그 소음감만 빼놓은게 갈축입니다
<Seony> 저야 뭐 키보드는 어디서든 혼자 쓰는 환경이라 소음은 상관없는데요, 흑축 말고는 쳐본게 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 구분감은 확실하지만 철컥거리는 소음이 작은거죠
<samahui_WS> 흑축같은경우는 리니어라고 그냥 멤브레인키보드 고급형의 감촉이죠
<samahui_WS> 하지만 갈축은 좀더 기계식 키보드구나 하는 감촉이 듭니다
<samahui_WS> 보통 청축쓰다가 너무 시끄럽다 하시는분들이 갈축으로 많이 넘어가죠
<ujuc> 음.. 흑축을 한번써복 싶긴한데..
<ujuc> 백축이....
<Seony> 전 흑축 밖에 써본적 없지만, 흑축 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 흑축보다 갈축이 키압이 좀더 높을겁니다
<samahui_WS> 흑축 좋쵸 다만 기계식 키보드다 싶은건 청축입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 청축처럼 중간에 다른 감촉이 없으니까 일관성이 있거든요
<Seony> 글쵸 타자기 치는 느낌 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 재미있는게 기계식 키보드 즉 청축을 쓰다가 무접점을 쓰면 와~ 도각이면서 부드럽고 기분좋다 라고 하는데
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 아... 타자기...아.
<samahui_WS> 흑축쓰다가 넘어가면 응? 좀 아쉬운데 합니다
<Seony> 해피해킹 진짜 쳐보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 해피해킹 도각도각 재미있어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개인적으로 저는 애플 알루미늄 키보드 좋아하긴 하는데, 이게 가끔 불편해요...
<samahui_WS> 근데 FC660C 키캡 바꾸고 나면 훨 좋은 소리가 납니다
<ujuc> HHK는 잼있죠 :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이 키보드로도 960타를 내는 사람이죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 어디까지나 기계식 청축 쓰다 쓰면요
<samahui_WS> 멤브레임이나 노트북 키보드 쓰다가 해피로 넘어가면 청축에서 넘어가는 것보다 감동이 덜해요
<samahui_WS> 비슷한 느낌이 들거든요
<Seony> 음... 아무래도 청축은 입문자들에게 좋은 키보드 같아요
<Seony> 일단 기계식 쓰는 느낌을 확실히 주니깐...
<samahui_WS> 정말 찰진 TP키보드 치다가 거기서 약간더 도각이는 어떤 구분감을 느끼게 되는게 해피해킹같은 무접점이죠
<samahui_WS> 네 근데 갈축도 정말 좋아요
<Seony> 해피해킹은 많이 연습해야겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 돌고 돌다가 돌아가는 종착이 갈축인 경우가 많아요
<samahui_WS> 해피는 많이 연습이 아니라 적응해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Vim 전용키보드 처럼 생긴 제 키캡을 포기할 수 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그래서 추천드리는게 흑축을 쓰셨으니 한성에서 이번에 나온 무접점을 추천드립니다
<samahui_WS> 키캡 호환이 되요
<samahui_WS> 체리키캡을 쓸수 있게 가운데 십자모양의 홈이 있어요 무접점이지만 기계식키보드의 키캡을 쓸 수 있고 고속 타이핑하는 구름타법시 좋은 감촉을 느낄 수 있습니다. 거진 리얼이 무소음버젼 비슷합니다
<Seony> 오... 키캡이 호환되는군요..
<Seony> 저는 구름타법 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 강판 끝까지 내리칩니다
<samahui_WS> 단 저처럼 청축좋아하는 사람이나 해피 좋아하는 사람은 절대로 추천 안합니다
<samahui_WS> 심심한 키감이예요
<pchero_work> 키보드 이야긴가요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그렇다면 저처럼 FC660C나 해피로 가세요. 기분 좋은 타이핑이 가능합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 키압 높은거 좋아하신다고하시니 추천드린거예요
<Seony> 음... 진짜 해피해킹은 생각 좀 해봐야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 키압은 해피는 낮은편입니다
<ujuc> 전 해피를 치면.. 완전히 팍팍쳐서..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ujuc> 뽀사질것같아서 요세 힘빼고 있습니다.ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 이게 진짜 취향따라서 호불호가 갈립니다
<Seony> 손을 살짝만 올려도 쑥쑥 들어가는 그런건 좀 싫거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Truly Ergonomics라는 키보드가 좀 땡기긴 해요
<Seony> 비싸서 그렇지..
<pchero_work> 전 펜타그래프 방식에, 배열은 QWERTY, 역슬러시 키는 반드시 백스페이스 아래쪽에 따로 있는 키보드를 씁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 저두요.... 백슬래시는 반드시 백스페이스 아래에 있어야죠
<samahui_WS> 청축라인이면 해피나 FC660C 이지만 흑축라인이면 리얼포스 균등 무소음이나 해피 S  그리고 한성 무접점 추천드립니다
<pchero_work> 그게 젤 중요하더라구요. -_-;;;
<Seony> 예전에 무슨 게이밍 키보드라고 하나 샀는데, 엔터키가 ㄴ 처럼 생겼는데 대신 백슬래시가 엉뚱한데 붙어있어서... 팔아버렸어요
<Seony> 완전 짜증나더라구요
<samahui_WS> 대부분이 그렇자나요
<pchero_work> 넵 ㄴ엔터 완전 싫어해요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 백슬래시는 백스페이스 아래
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안그런게 간혹 있어요
<Seony> 그래서 문제죠
<samahui_WS> 해피는 못쓰시겠군요
<Seony> 텐키레스보다 더 작은 미니키보드를 보는 중인데 찾기가 어렵네요
<samahui_WS> FC660c구입하시라니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 레오폴드 66키죠?
<samahui_WS> F1~12를 숫자키+Fn조합으로 쓴다는점에만 적응하면되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 펑션키들이 없죠
<Seony> 혹시 그거 한국에서 얼마에요?
<samahui_WS> 지금 219000원입니다
<Seony> 아마존에서 무쟈게 비싸게 파네요
<ujuc> 일본이 싸요..
<ujuc> HHK는
<samahui_WS> 이게 두가지인데 승화방식과 레이져인쇄가 있어요
<ujuc> FC도 작긴한데..음...
<samahui_WS> 해피는 일본이 싸고 FC는 한국이 젤 싸겠죠.. 한국꺼니
<samahui_WS> 근데 이보다 작으면 배열이 얼렁뚱땅해요
<Seony> 레오폴드 FC660c는 토프레 스위치네요..
<Seony> 작은게 맘에 든다...
<samahui_WS> 미니키보드 채리가 있기는한데 아래 ,./키등이 작고 쉬프트도 작죠
<samahui_WS> 네 이게 무접점의 왕 해피와 견주는 타건감을 줍니다
<samahui_WS> 진짜 두개 놓고 써보면 다 좋아요
<razGon_Xch2> 제가 적 흑 청을 써본바로.
<Seony> FC660M 이라는것도 있네요
<samahui_WS> 가끔은 더 땡길때도 있구요
<samahui_WS> 그건 기계식이요
<razGon_Xch2> 적은 부드럽지만 흑보다는 소리가 더나고
<samahui_WS> FC660이 모델이 좀 되요
<razGon_Xch2> 흑은 소리는 덜나고 부드럽지만 키압이 조금 높아요. 고급스런 멤브레인?
<samahui_WS> 백은 흑보다 낮은 키압인데 좀더 뻑뻑하죠
<samahui_WS> 리니어가 그런 느낌이죠
<samahui_WS> 고급 멤브레임
<Seony> 음... fc660은 c던 m이던 다 비싸네요
<razGon_Xch2> 싼맛으로 플런저 겜방에서 해보았는데. 흑축감은 좀 나오는데 기계식은 아닙니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 아 m은 싸네요
<Seony> 파는데가 이베이 뿐이라 불안하네요
<samahui_WS> 근데 웃긴게 멤브나 노트북쓰다가 무접점쓰면 고급멤브인줄압니다 ... 물론 쓰다보면 아! 좋다 하지만요
<razGon_Xch2> 적은 기계식 느낌이 나요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 갈이 더 기계식 느낌이나요
<samahui_WS> 갈축이 청축에서 정말 찰칵음만 줄인거거든요
<razGon_Xch2> 저는 펜타그라프방식이 좋던데요.
<samahui_WS> 노트북 쓰시면 됩니다
<razGon_Xch2> 애플의 맥북 키보드 방식이 정말 키감이 좋아요.ㅋ
<Seony> 웃기는게, 이베이에서 파는 fc660m 대부분이 다 한국이네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 네 한국이예요
<Seony> 맥북키보드는 알루미늄 키보드랑 같죠.
<samahui_WS> 한국산이라서 외국에 수출 많이 안할겁니다
<razGon_Xch2> matis인가요?
<samahui_WS> 중국에서 카피떠서 팔고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 펜타그래프인데, 저도 개인적으로 애플 알루미늄 키보드 좋아해요
<razGon_Xch2> 예
<razGon_Xch2> 덕분에 삼성과 엘지가 그키보드로 변경함.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 노트북 예전 TP구형모델 키보드 감촉이나 듀얼코어나왔을때의 헬쥐노트북 키감을 좋아라합니다
<samahui_WS> 정말 찰졌죠
<razGon_Xch2> 이전의 엘지 키보드는 키감이 별루였거든요.
<autowiz> 아이락스에서 애플 키보드 비슷한 알루미늄 키보드 나온게 있긴하지요
<samahui_WS> 듀얼때쯤 흠 그러니까 딱 ibm과 결별하고 듀얼로 넘어오면서 나왔던 키보든 좋았었어요
<samahui_WS> 아이락스는 비추입니다
<samahui_WS> 싼티나요
<samahui_WS> 키감이 편차가 큽니다
<samahui_WS> 좋은건 괜찮은데 모델에 따라서 정말 푸석함도 느끼게 되더라고요
<samahui_WS> Seony님 일본 아마존가면 fc660c팔겁니다
<samahui_WS> 물론 해외배송이 되는지는 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 알루미늄 키보드는, 문제는 펜타그래프라 키가 너무 낮아서 가끔 오타가 심하게 나요
<samahui_WS> 일본어가 서툴러요 ㅎ
<ujuc> 영어로 해줘요..
<ujuc> 일본 아마존은.. :)
<Seony> 음... 해외배송 된다고 쳐도, 한달은 기다려야할 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그런가요? 일본어로 든 페이지를 봐서 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 넵... 위에보면 영어 메뉴가 따로있어요 :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 해외에서 사시면 확 해피 지르세요. 20여만원이면 지를수 있을겁니다
<Seony> 토프레 스위치용 키캡은 가격들이 장난 아니네요...
<samahui_WS> 네 비싸죠
<Seony> 안그래도 해피 가격이 fc660랑 비슷은 해요
<Seony> 근데, 좀 걱정되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이번에 FC660C키캡놀이 해주려고 리얼이꺼 샀는데 11만원 줬어요
<Seony> 제가 좀 키 배열에 예민하더라구요...
<samahui_WS> 것도 shift키 땜시 두개 사야되는 함정이
<samahui_WS> 다행이 다른곳에서 구해서 끼웠지만 무서워요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 키캡으로 키보드 가격이 나와요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 이베이에서 파는 레오폴드는 죄다 한국에서 배송되는거군요
<samahui_WS> 국산이니까요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 중국에서 생산하다가 도면 훔쳐다 개조해서 저가형으로 팔아제껴서 새로 설계하고 국내에서 생산판매 할겁니다
<samahui_WS> 아마도
<Seony> 음... ㅎㅎ 한 번 미친척하고 질러볼까...
<samahui_WS> 지르세요~ 지르면 마음에 평화가 옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 유튭에서 동영상보면 타이핑하는 모습이랑 소리 들을수 있는데 이건 믿지마세요... 100이면 100다 윤할이나 개조작업하고 하는겁니다
<Seony> 아마존에서 $230 정도 하네요
<samahui_WS> 키캄은 정품 그대로 쭈욱 쓰다가 시일이 지나면서 자연스레 습기와 먼지로 윤활이 되면 그게 좋은 소리가 됩니다
<samahui_WS> 괜찮네요
<samahui_WS> 지르세요~
<samahui_WS> 키배치가 걱정이면 해피는 피하시고 그냥 FC660C로 지르세요
<Seony> 그럴까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 방향키도 있고 비교적 차이가 적습니다. 그리고 참고로 키배치를 스위치로 바꿀 수 있는데 왠만하면 윈도우키와 FN키만 바꿔서 쓰세요
<samahui_WS> 그러면 펑션키 누를때 좀더 편해요
<samahui_WS> 한손으로 누를때요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> fc660 맘에 들긴 해요
<Seony> 작으니까 더 맘에 드네요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 치다보면 점점더 치고 싶어지죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 토프레냐 체리냐는 고민 좀 해봐야겠네요
<Seony> fc660m 파는건 전부 청축 뿐이네요...
<Seony> 아... 물건 하나 사기 참 힘들다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 갈축도 있네요....
<Seony> 음... 흰색이 나을까요 검은 색이 나을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 키캡 다양하게 꽂을려면 흰색 바디가 낫겠네요
<samahui_WS> 키캡놀이 하시려면 확실히 백이 났습니다
<samahui_WS> 전 해피는 백이라 괜찮은데 FC660C는 흑을 샀다가 키캡놀이도 힘들게 하고 있어요
<samahui_WS> 키캡을 다 백으로 바꿔버렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 키캡 때문에, 토프레는 안되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/4tm4d777h09x0kx/AACw2ZTlHc71Ixm8CeOQ6hjta
<samahui_WS> 위가 한성이고 아래가 제 FC660C입니다
<Seony> 오 아래거 예쁘다
<samahui_WS> 안타깝게도 해피는 봉인중이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 해피는 이사가고 집에서 쓰려고요
<Seony> 근데 이거 pgdn pgup 등의 키는 어떻게 해서 써요?
<samahui_WS> 펑션키 조합으로요
<Seony> 아~
<samahui_WS> 지금 키캡을 리얼포스꺼로 바꿔놔서 안보이는데 조합으로 써요
<Seony> 화살표 왼쪽은 윈도우 키죠?
<Seony> 그럼 맥에서는 저 키가 cmd 키가 될텐데, 난감해지겠네요..
<samahui_WS> 네 원래 펑션키 위치인데 둘이 바꿔 주었습니다
<Seony> 아 그럼 왼쪽 펑션키를 윈도우키로 매핑하는 것도 가능한 거에요?
<samahui_WS> 스위치가 있어서 서로 바꿔줄 수 있습니다
<Seony> 아~ 그럼 괜찮겠네요...
<autowiz> mac 에서 command 키 못쓰면 난감하지요 윈도우즈나 리눅스와는 느낌이 달라지는
<Seony> 썬더볼트 모니터 파워서플라이 교체하고나서 질러야겠어요.  파워서플라이 교체해도 모니터 안들어오면, 지금 있는 썬더볼트 디스플레이는 팔아버리고 다른 모니터 2개 살거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 맥에서는 cmd 안되면 큰일나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 맥에는 해피가 더 맞죠
<autowiz> 저도 해피해지고 싶어요
<autowiz> 행복찾아 천만리
<samahui_WS> 해피는 원래 리눅스와 맥에 맞게 만들어졌거든요
<Seony> 게다가 맥에서는 펑션키까지 쓸 수 있꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 플런저 키보드 써보신분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 이게 멤브레인보다는 조금 좋다는데 아직 한번도 접해보질 못해서요
<PotatoGim> http://www.potatogim.net/wiki/%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC:Truly_Ergonomics_Keyboard_207_Blank-Keys.jpg
<PotatoGim> 자유 매핑이 가능한 이 녀석을...
<Seony> 안그래도 트룰리도 알아봤었어요
<Seony> 쟤도 맘에 들긴 해요
<PotatoGim> 지연 시간을 너무 짧게 하면 키 씹는 현상이 있긴 한데 이 부분도 설정이 가능한 부분이라 패스..ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 플린져는 멤브레임 고급형으로 기계식 비슷한 키감을 따라해본건데 기계신만 못해요
<Seony> 근데 가격이 좀 쎄서 고민되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 야간더 착 가라앉은 느낌이죠
<autowiz> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=627667318&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<autowiz> 이거 색상이 아이보리도 있었던거 같은데
<PotatoGim> 오..
<autowiz> 가격은 좀 비싼데 한번 써볼까 생각중입니다.
<PotatoGim> 일체형이라 깔끔한데요?
<samahui_WS> http://www.clickykeyboards.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/9231/subcatid/0/id/222140 마우스 붙은게 필요하면 이녀석으로
<samahui_WS> 우주지킴이2 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재고가 없다네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/IBM-Space-Saver-Keyboard-II/170470.aspx
<samahui_WS> 저기서 사라는게 아니라 저모델도 있다고요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> $ 262.99 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> $129.00
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 키보드는 제가 추천드리는건 FC660c나 해피해킹프로2 ... 리얼포스 87 균등모델입니다
<Seony> 레알포스는 제외하고 Truly Ergonomics 넣겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 타이핑생활을 위해서~ 지르세요~
<Seony> 추천하시는 모델 전부 다 토프레 스위치군요
<samahui_WS> 전 무접점 광이니까요 호호호
<Seony> 아 진짜 어떤 느낌인지 무쟈게 궁금하네요
<samahui_WS> 아니면 노트북 키보드인데 이건 노트북 없이는 무용지물이라 ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 저는 votex 기계식 키보드 만족해요.
<Seony> 학교에 아무도 기계식 쓰는 직원들이 없으니...
<dkj0208> 키맛을 좋더라구요.
<samahui_WS> 해피나 FC660C를 포현한 가장 좋은 느낌은 숫처녀젖가슴 누르는 느낌이라는 소리가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 하지만 더 정확한건 흑축 쓰셨죠? 그 흑축의 키감에 초콜릿 부러지는 도각임이 썩여들어간 느낌이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 사각사각 이 좀 더 깊고 강하게 도각도각 거린다고 보면 됩니다
<dkj0208> 저는 흑축 아님 갈축인가 청축 인거 같습니다.
<samahui_WS> 갈축 추천드립니다
<Seony> Filco Minila도 궁금하네요...
<samahui_WS> 청축은 너무 시끄러워서 주변인의 핀잔이 생깁니ㅣ다
<Seony> 얘도 사이즈가 작긴한데..
<Seony> 저는 어차피 사무실을 혼자 써서 소음은 상관없어요
<samahui_WS> 어디 두드려볼곳이 있나 찾아보세요 하와이도 전자제품 전시판매하는곳은 있지않나요?
<Seony> 기계식 키보드 같은건 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 없이 사는 사람들도 많은데요...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 컴퓨터는 그저 페북머신 으로만 쓰는 20대도 많아요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 두드려보지 못하고 구입하신다니 좀 우려스럽네요
<samahui_WS> 키감은 정말 개인차거든요
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 다행히도 청축은 조금 쳐봤어요
<Seony> 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 확인 해보니 적축이네요
<Seony> 어차피 저는 집에서 쓸 키보드 찾는 거에요... 그러니 소음은 뭐 그냥저냥 괜찮아요...
<samahui_WS> 아무리 좋은 키감이라고해도 자신에게 안맞으면 최악이거든요. 지금 한성께 그래요 ㅜㅜ 정말 좋은 키암이고 저렴한 가격에 비해서 좋은 키감인데도 도각이는 느낌이 적어서 전 손가락이 아파요
<Seony> 근데, 주변은 그렇다치고 본인 귀에도 거슬릴 정도인가요?
<samahui_WS> 그에반해서 키배치가 쉿인 해피나 FC는 너무나도 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<dkj0208> 저는 귀에 거슬리기 보다는 리듬을 타서 타이핑해요.
<samahui_WS> 아니요 좋은 소리죠 리드미컬한 ... 본인에게는 두드리는 느낌이 강해서 오히려 중독시켜주죠
<samahui_WS> 남들이 귀에 거슬리는거죠
<Seony> 아뇨 청축요
<samahui_WS> 네 맞아요 두드리는 족족 리듬을 타게되죠
<samahui_WS> 청축 찰칵거리는 음 들으면 타자기 타이핑하는 기분으로 문서작업이나 코딩할수있어요
<Seony> 청축이, 몇번 시험삼아 쳐보는 정도로는 재밌었는데, 계속 치다보면 자기한테도 거슬릴까요?
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<samahui_WS> 어디까지나 본인에게는 그렇다는거고 ... 소음에 민감한 사람은 또 나름 고충일수도 있겠죠
<samahui_WS> 그게 어디서 쳐봤는지 모르겠지만 전 그냥 회사에서도 썼었거든요
<samahui_WS> 전 말했다시피 쾅쾅 치는 스타일이라 ... 철컥 소리가 심했었어요... 그런데도 주변에서 말하기 전까지 전 그게 거슬린다고 생각하지 않았었어요
<samahui_WS> 이것도 어찌보면 개인차네요. 민감한 사람에게는 지옥이라더군요. 그래서 본인도 거슬리면 갈축으로 가는거죠
<samahui_WS> 갈축도 재미있더든요. 좀더 가벼운 느낌의 청축같아요
<samahui_WS> 뭐 아무리 말해도 결국 자신에 맞는거 사야되서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 음....
<samahui_WS> 우선 질러보고 아니다 싶으면 되팔이하시고 다른걸 지르시는 방법도 있죠 ... 기계식이 확실히 중고거래가 활발해서 가능할겁니다
<Seony> 고민이 되긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 확실한거 한가지는 처음 키감이 본 키감이 아닙니다
<samahui_WS> 일정기간 이상 처봐야 자연윤활도되고 리버돔도 길들어서 본연의 맛이 나오죠
<samahui_WS> 치다보면 칠수록 뭔가 길들어간다고 느끼실겁니다 그리고 어느날 아! 좋은 느낌이다 하는 순간이와요~ ㅎㅎ;; 이건 무접점 예기입니다
<samahui_WS> 기계식을 말그대로 스위치가 기계적으로 움직이는거라 이거 느슨해지면 오히려 키감 나빠져요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui_WS> 물론 왠만해서는 버릴 키감이 아니지만요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 다 적응기간이 필요하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그래도 사람들이 청축보단 갈축을 선호하는데는 이유가 있겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 키배치야 쓰다보면 익어서 다 됩니다 전 지금 오히려 해피가 타이핑이 젤 빨라요 ... 일반 배치인 한성께 오타도 젤 잘나고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 소음이죠
<samahui_WS> 그리고 장시간 타이핑시 청축보다 갈축이 좀더 가벼워서 손이 덜아파요
<Seony> 그러고보니, 직원 중 갈축 쓰는 직원이 하나 있어요.  내일 바꿔서 쳐보자고 해야겠어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 그러세요
<samahui_WS> 갈축 재미있게 느껴지실겁니다
<Seony> 쳐보고 내일 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 해피건 FC건 구입하시고 두드리기전에 흑축보다는 청축이나 갈축 두드려대다가 쳐보는게 훨씬 본 맛을 느끼기 좋을겁니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 넵
<samahui_WS> 전 임나 가봐야겠네요 집에서 아기가 기다려요 ㅎㅎ; ;
<samahui_WS> 이만
<samahui_WS> 역시 오타나네요 ㅜㅜ 이상하게 한성꺼에 적응이 안되요
<samahui_WS> 두개 바꿔가면서 두드리는데 확실히 전 FC660C가 맞아요 ㅎㅎ;;; 리얼보다 해피가 좋았던것과 같은 느낌이네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.  들어가세요
<samahui_WS> 그럼 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 나중에 뵙겠습니다.
<samahui_WS> ^^
<razgon_MBP> 리하이요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<hyoungmin> ㅎㅎ다들 나갔다 들어왓다가 나갔다 하시네 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 2월말 부터 바쁘기 시작해서...쩝, 오랜만에 인사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 한여름 날씨죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 본토 친구들은 벌써부터 한여름 날씨라던데...
<Work^Seony> 하와이도 6월은 되야 더워지구요, 보통 4월까진 시원합니다
<Work^Seony> 이 동네가 괜히 지상낙원 소리 듣는게 아니죠 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 그러게요, 명품 섬!이면서 다행입니다. 잘 지내시고 별 일은 없죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 요즘 일이 많아져서 좀 바쁜거 말고는 별일은 없어요 ㅎㅎ.  아마 다다음주에 임플란트 할 것 같은데, 잇몸에 구멍을 뚫는다니까 좀 겁나긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 전혀~ 거ㅂ먹을 필요없죠~! 난 해 본적은 없지만, 첨 마취 한방 맞은후에는 하나도 안아플꺼요.십여개씩 하는 사람도 봤구만요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 그렇겠죠...  뭐 의사 말로도, 말로 들으면 무서운데 실제로는 별거 아니라고 하더라구요
<jason_kr> 비용은?
<Work^Seony> $2,880 달래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 현지 다른 치과들에 비하면 많이 싼 편입니다...
<jason_kr> 으휴~ 한국올 일있으면 하죠, 거의 반값 아래 수준인데....물론 급하거나, 건강문제니.... 아~ 싼곳이 글쿤요
<Work^Seony> 근데 한국도 얘기들어보니까, 무슨 고급형이니 일반형이니 나눠서 고급형은 300만원이 넘는다던데요
<Work^Seony> 그 고급형이라는게, 제품들이 다 미제라고... ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 몰랐던 내용이네요. 아~
<Work^Seony> 사람 심리가, 몸에다 하는건데 결국 제일 좋은걸로 하고싶잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 저가형이라고 100만원에 임플란트 해준다면 왠지 미심쩍기도 하고...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런거 생각하면, 여기 가격은 괜찮은거 같아요
<jason_kr> ^^
<jason_kr> 출근합니다, 또 뵈여~
<autowiz> 즐거운 금요일 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-20
<razGon_Xch2> 저가형은 한국에서 직접 만든겁니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 유통과정에서 가격을 줄인거죠.
<razGon_Xch2> 고급형이라고 해도 뭐 그냥 그래요.
<razGon_Xch2> 문제는 AS죠.
<razGon_Xch2> 수술이나 다른 거면 몰라도 치과적인 문제는 AS가 문제인데.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 역시그래도 전문가가 있으니 좋네요.
<autowiz> 아 금요일 아침부터 장애 나서 정신 하나도 없네요
<autowiz> 액트님 네트웍 상태 안좋으신가보다
<autowiz> 혼자서 도배를 하시고 계시넹 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 쾌적한 ubuntu-irc 를 위해 106.240.136.196 에 DDoS 를 제안 합니다.
<autowiz> (농담입니다 ㅠㅠ)
<razGon_Xch2> 맛점요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~~ 날씨좋은 불금입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 날씨가 완전 화창하네요.
<autowiz> 이제야 봄같습니다.
<autowiz> 아흥 기분좋아라~~
<autowiz> 길고긴 겨울이 끝났나봅니다. ^____^
<bluedusk> 어차피 겨울이나 봄이나 만날여자 없는건 똑같아요
<autowiz> 개ㅐㅅ
<autowiz> 이런
<bluedusk> 헐 그렇다고 욕을..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어 블더님 왜그렇게 우울한 소리 하세요
<bluedusk> 너무하시네요
<bluedusk> 개새라뇨..ㅡㅜ
<bluedusk> root 오타 친거라고 하지 마세요
<bluedusk> 본심인거 다 알아요
<autowiz> 저라도 만나드려요?
<autowiz> 잉?
<bluedusk> autowiz,  혹시 cdn에 서류 내셨어요?
<autowiz> 아직이요
<autowiz> 블더님이랑 경쟁 될까봐
<autowiz> 블더님 결과 나오면 낼려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 연락 안오는거 보니 떨어진듯
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 듯보잡이라 뭐
<autowiz> 아니지 감히 저따위가 경쟁이 될리가 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 언제 내셨어요? 그 헤드헌터 통해서?
<bluedusk> 네 이주초에 낸걸로 아는데 연락 없는거 보니 뭐
<autowiz> 뭐 내부적으로 바쁜 사정이 있을 수 도 있구요.
<autowiz> 좀더 기다려 보시죠
<bluedusk> 엘라스틱
<bluedusk> 엘라스틱 서치가 쓸만할까요??
<Seony> 요즘 왠만한 로그분석툴은 거의 다 엘라스틱 쓰더라구요
<autowiz> 저는 엘라스틴 밖에 몰라서 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> Seony,   엘라스틱 서치
<Seony> MS에서 개발 중인 새로운 웹브라우저가, 멀티 플랫폼으로 나오는군요...
<autowiz> 어 써니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> IE 10 까지만 만들고 사라진다는 말이 있나요?
<Seony> 말이 아니라 사실이에요
<autowiz> 이름 바꿔서 계속 나오지 않을까 하는 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 완전히 없어집니다
<autowiz> 그럼 이제 크롬과 파폭 오페라 사파의 세상이 오는건가요?
<autowiz> 사파리
<Seony> 이번에 나오는 윈도우10까지에만 IE가 포함되고, 이후에는 새로운 웹브라우저가 탑재된대요
<autowiz> 그렇지요 새로운 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 그게 이름만 바뀌고 속은 IE인게 아니라, 아예 다시 만드는 거래요
<Seony> 여기에 잘 나와있네요: http://it.donga.com/20662/
<autowiz> 우리나라 플러그인 만드는 업체들 바빠지겠군요
<Seony> 웹표준 철저하게 준수하고, 멀티플랫폼으로 나온답니다
<Seony> MS가 그동안 너무 오랫동안 군림해온게, 이제서야 표시가 나도록 가라앉는거 같아요
<autowiz> 크롬과 파이어폭스 역시 올해 말부터 플러그인 설치 기능을 제한할 예정이다. 때문에 대한민국의 웹 환경 역시 한차례 격변을 겪을 수밖에 없을 전망이다.
<autowiz> 이거 좋은데요 제발좀 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아무래도 플러그인으로 인해 여러가지 개인정보가 샐 수 있으니...
<autowiz> 새는것도 새는거지만 플러그인 버그도 많고
<autowiz> 설치하는것도 귀찮고
<Seony> 그래서 저는 LastPass 외에는 플러그인은 설치 안합니다
<autowiz> 플러그인 없어지면 자연스래 , 리눅에서도 뱅킹 같은거 잘 되겠지요
<Seony> 지금도 자체 exe 만들어서 뿌리고 있잖아요...
<Seony> 하긴 앞으로는 자체 프로그램 만들어봐야 소용없겠군요
<autowiz> 개임 업체들도 좀 머리 써야 할듯 하네요. 국내 게임은 대부분 웹페이지에서 게임시작버튼으로 접속하게 하니까
<autowiz> 그런데 자바나 플래쉬는 허용되지 않을까 싶기도 한데요.
<Seony> 글쵸  자바 정도야 뭐...
<autowiz> 수동으로 옵션을 줄거 같은. 그러면 국내 플러그인 업체들은 자~ 이렇게 이렇게 옵션을 만지시고 플러그인을 설치하신 다음 인터넷 뱅킹을 하시면 됩니다~~
<autowiz> 라고 할거 같은 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 플래시는 어도비에서 곧 사장시킬 거라는 얘기가 있었어요
<autowiz> 아..
<Seony> 근데, 문제는 자바 자체가 너무 불편해서 어렵지않나 싶어요
<autowiz> 하긴 이제는
<autowiz> html5 의 시대니까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 플래쉬도 너무 오래 됐지요
<Seony> 네  미국에서도 ssl만으로도 충분히 대형은행 웹사이트 다 돌리는데, html5+ssl로도 충분하지 않을까 싶어요
<razGon_Xch2> 이제 HTML5 이게 표준이자 대세일거 같아요.
<Seony> 지금도 이미 표준이자 대세에요.  한국만 안지켜왔던거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> html5 도 나중에는 호환성 문제가 어떻게 될지 모르겠지만. java 만 해도 버젼차이때문에 고생할때가 종종 있거든요.
<razGon_Xch2> 결국은 잡스가 안착시켰군요.
<autowiz> 컴 부품 싼걸로 하나 선물할려고 하는데 어떤게 좋을까요??
<razGon_Xch2> 이번 맥북도 C를 안착시킬련지.
<razGon_Xch2> 파워!!
<Seony> html5를요?  설마요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 파워는 산지 얼마 안됐어요 ㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 아니 크롬일까요?
<razGon_Xch2> 제가 볼떈 그래서요.
<razGon_Xch2> 우리나라의 경우는 그런거 같아요
<Seony> 제 의견이긴 합니다만, 웹브라우저의 엔진들과 크롬/파폭/사파리 등의 웹브라우저들의 영향이 결국 그렇게 된거 같아요.
<Seony> 사람들이 점점 속도가 빠른 웹브라우저라는게 있다라는걸 깨닫기 시작하고, IE가 아닌 다른 웹브라우저를 쓰기사작하다보니 자연스럽게 개발자들과 웹디자이너들도 그쪽으로 촛점을 맞추게 된거죠...
<Seony> autowiz: 기계식 키보드 선물은 어때요? ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> autowiz, 케이스는 어떤지요? USB허브나 하드복사기.ㅋ
<autowiz> 키보드가 사고싶긴 한데
<autowiz> 살짜기 비싼것도 많고 아앙 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch2> 음.. 마우스는 좀 그런가요?
<razGon_Xch2> 아님 외장하드케이스?
<autowiz> 좀싸게 플러저 백라이트 달린 모델이나
<autowiz> 기계식 백라이트 있는 모델 찾아보고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 아 토할거 같아요
<autowiz> 왜 그러세요?
<autowiz> 누가 힘들게 하나요?
<autowiz> 아니면 숙취?? ㅠ
<autowiz> 싸게싸게 플런저 키보드로 살까봐요 .
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3002558&cate=112782#bookmark_product_information
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 오후 입니다
<samahui_WS> 대전은 날씨가 좋다 못해서 뜨겁군요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 21도 까지 올라간다고 하더니
<autowiz> 사마휘님 가는줄 알고 지구가 대전만 기온을 올렸나봅니다.
<samahui_WS> 너무 더워요
<samahui_WS> 운전하고 댕겼더니 손이 탔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 지구가 절 태워 죽이려고 하는군요
<samahui_WS> 일 일찍 끝내면 야구보러 튈라고 했더니 못갔네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 야구 언제 시작하나요?
<samahui_WS> 시범경기는 하고 있고 아마도 4월부터 시즌시작일거 같습니다
<Seony> samahui_WS: 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 시범경기가 저렴하고 사람도 없어서 볼만할거 같더라고요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 평일 시범경기는 한산하죠.. 주말은 만석이라더군요
<Seony> 오늘 다른 직원이 쓰는 갈축 빌려서 써봤는데, 저는 완전 싫던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 웃긴게 작년까지는 시범경기 무료에 외야석만 개방하더니 올해부터는 자율적으로 돈받고 입장권 파는군요... 싸게.. 아무튼 좀 되면 돈벌이 만들어버리는군요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 좀 싱거운 가축이였나보군요
<Seony> 뭔가 그 초콜렛 부러뜨리는 느끼?
<Seony> 그게 그 느낌인지 모르겠는데요,
<samahui_WS> 그건 해피요
<Seony> 암튼 별로였어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 해피와 FC660c에서만 나는 느낌이죠
<Seony> 그래서 일단 갈축은 아닌걸로 결론 내렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 적축 만 쓰는걸로
<Seony> 흑축이 확실히 키압이 쎄다는 것도 느끼게 됐어요
<samahui_WS> 네 흑축이 좀 쎄요
<Seony> 하지만 그렇게 키압 센 키보드로 몇시간 동안 챗질하는 저는 손꾸락에 근육이 많나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 같은키보드도 어떻게 치느냐에 따라
<autowiz> 조금은 달라지지 않을까 싶습니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 오히려 흑축은 가볍게 눌러도 인식되서 구름타법으로 치시는걸지도 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠.  저는 구름타법 안해요.  강판 끝까지 내리칩니다
<samahui_WS> 그럼 손꾸락 아프실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한타한타 확인사살이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런가요?  전 안아프던데요
<samahui_WS> 저랑 똑같네요
<samahui_WS> 저도 팍팍 누러서 확실하게 누리는 느낌이 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 전 청축아니면 해피입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 저는 오타를 내는 경우가 좀 드물죠.  그게 사실 타자속도 빨리 내는 방법이기도 하죠...
<samahui_WS> 무접점이 좋더라고요 ... 다만 무소음 무접점은 좀 심심해서 싫더라고요 ... 근데 무접점 무소음버젼이 흑축에 가깝거든요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui_WS> 사람에 따라 다르게 느끼겠지만 보통 키압 높게 조절된 무접점 무소음이 흑축에 가깝게 느껴지죠
<Seony> 직원들이랑 챗하는 곳에서 혹시 누가 HHK 있나 물어봤더니 아무도 없더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 저희는 많은데요
<samahui_WS> 제가 다 지르게 만들었죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 지름신의 행동대장이시군요
<samahui_WS> 미국 출장길에 돌아오면서 저도 모르게 들려있던 악가의 유혹 ...
<samahui_WS> 그 유혹을 주변에 전파했죠
<autowiz> 해피해킹은 조금 상징적이랄까
<samahui_WS> 전 저렴하게 사놓고 다들 35만냥인가 34만냥일때 사게했죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 나 기계식쓴다~ 할때 하나씩사셨다가
<autowiz> 다른 모델로 갈아타시는 분들도 많구요.
<samahui_WS> 기계식 쓰는 티 확실히 내는건 청축이죠... 아니면 버클링
<samahui_WS> 모델M이라고 옛날 IBM키보드 있어요
<autowiz> 얼마전에 기계식 키보드 음을 스피커로 내주는
<samahui_WS> 이게 확실하게 타이핑하면 스프링 소리에 철컹 철컹 소리나서 타자기 소리가 나거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 키보드인가 어플인가 나온걸 봤던거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 가상키보드인데 기계음 내주는거 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 키입력 할때마다 .. 다다닥 다다닥 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 투박하게 생긴 키보드 맞죠?
<samahui_WS> 말그대로 표준 키보드 왕큰거 모양이죠
<autowiz> http://iws.danawa.com/prod_img/500000/989/002/desc/prod_3002989/add_1/TRON-G550_700_05.jpg
<autowiz> 우와 이거 백스패이스 지대론데요
<autowiz> 아 .. ㅠㅠ 백스페이스가 아니라 , 백슬러쉬
<samahui_WS> 그 모델엠도 세이버라고 텐키리스가 있죠
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 쎈거 좋아라하시면 모델엠도 좀 쎄죠
<Seony> 저는 저 링크 클릭하니까 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Authorization Required
<Seony> 걍 구글에서 모델명으로 검색했습니다
<Seony> 아 저건 백스페이스 위치가....
<samahui_WS> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/index.php?_filter=search&mid=review&search_target=title&search_keyword=%EB%AA%A8%EB%8D%B8M&document_srl=114554
<samahui_WS> 키메냐에 올라왔던 20년된 모델M입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이게 버클링방식이라는 독특한 방식으로 소리도 좋은데다 키캡이 이중구조입니다. 그래서 흔들림없이 강렬하면서 안정된 느낌을 주죠
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 타이핑 용으로는 최상에 속하는 모델이죠
<Seony> 윈도우키랑 펑션키가 없어서 실제로는 좀 불편할 수 있껬네요
<samahui_WS> 지금도 어느회사에선가 나오고 있습니다만... 이게 생산년도에 따라서 약간씩 차이가 있더라고요
<samahui_WS> 아주 옜날 모델이니까요... 지금 나오는 모델은 윈도우키 달렸던걸로 기억합니다
<samahui_WS> IBM이 정말 오랫돈안 윈도우키를 외면했었죠
<samahui_WS> 마소와 감정이 상해서 나중에는 일부러 안넣고도 했었다죠
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎㅎ 그런게 있었군요...
<autowiz> ibm kvm 이 몇군데 있는데
<autowiz> 윈됴 서버 설치된곳에 가면 좀 갑갑합니다.
<autowiz> win + r , cmd , 엔터
<autowiz> 하면 딱 떠야 되는데 ... .음 .... 응 ??  이러고 있습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 내려올때 심심할까봐 아내랑 아기 데려왔는데 숙소에서 잠만자네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 일 일찍 끝내고 야구보러가기로 해놓고 일도 늦게끝나서 이제사 왔으니 그럴만 하지만 좀 미안한데요~
<autowiz> 잠이 보약이라는데 , ( ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ ) 간만에 바람도 쐐고 보약도 드시고 간다고 생각하세요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐...
<samahui_WS> 아기가 지금 잘자서 불안해요 ... 아마도 밤새 놀겠죠? 엄마아빠 괴롭히면서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 컴퓨터 사용하시면서 키보드 하단 오른쪽에 ( 제가 알기로는 메뉴키 라고 알고 있습니다만)
<autowiz> 오른족 컨트럴 옆에 있는거 종종 쓰시나요?
<samahui_WS> 마우스 좌측버튼 역활하는거요?
<samahui_WS> 바탕화면에서 누르면 아마도 메뉴 떴던거 같은데 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 네 아기가 낮에 자면 밤에 안잔다고 걱정하더라구요 지난 설에 저희 누나랑 매형이랑 낮에 애기가 계속 자니까 막 거정하는데
<autowiz> 저는 아기가 자는데 왜 걱정일까 했는데. 밤에 안자고 계속 운다고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어라 오늘 따라 오타가 많이 나네요 아침부터 계속 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 우리 애기는 울지는 않는데 놀아달라고 깨워요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 마우스 우측 버튼 역활하는거 맞아요
<autowiz> ppt 할때 마우스 오른클릭 할려다보면 마우스 움직여버릴때 있거든요. 그래서
<autowiz> 마우스 가져다 놓기만 하고 키보드로 누를때가 종종 있어서
<Seony> autowiz: 한 번도 써본 적 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 제가 쓰는 키보드나 노트북에 없어요 아예gg
<autowiz> 키캡 뽑아버리셔도 될듯... 갑지가 생각났는데 한창 스타 방송 많이할때 정말 선수들은 키보드에서 안쓰는키캡들 다 뽑고 다닌다고 하더라구요
<samahui_WS> 풃열의 청축에는 있지만 쓴적이 저도 없는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 오타 잘나느까요  요즘은 윈도우키 데드키 만들어놓고 하더군요
<samahui_WS> 한참 게임하다가 윈도우키 눌러서 튕기면 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 게임하다가 튕겨나갈때의 그 아찔함이란 ㅠㅠ 보통 FPS하다가 나갔다오면 50% 이상은 죽어있죠 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 더심한건 그래픽 드라이버 이상인지 윈도우즈 이상인지로 게임으로 복귀가 안될때 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 생각만해도 아찔하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 열심히 열심해 해서 겨우 역전할려는 찰나  팅~     ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아우 두통이 오네요
<samahui_WS> 스타에서 러쉬 들어오는 찰라~ 건물띄우고 내리고로 막고 있는데 팅기면...
<autowiz> 건물은 그냥 둥둥둥 무탈한테 신나게 얻어맞고 있고
<autowiz> ( 좀 아까 였습니다만 , 바람을 쐬다 . 가 맞는 표현이네요 )
<samahui_WS> 바람 피는것도 아닌데 오타야 뭐 어때요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 동문서답~!!!
<samahui_WS> 바람쐬고 기분은 좋아보여요
<autowiz> 그럼 저는 바람좀 피고 오겠습니 ....
<samahui_WS> 허걱...
<autowiz> 아니 담배좀 피고 ...
<samahui_WS> 바람은 결혼해야 피죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 담배 태우고 오세요~
<samahui_WS> 전 놀러 나갑니다 ㅎㅎ 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세고 불금!~을 즐기세요~
<arrroooow> 안녕하세요
<Seony>  안녕하세요
<autowiz> 불금이라 여기저기는 아니고
<autowiz> 동생 한놈 한테서 메시지가 오네요
<pchero_work> 이거.. 정말 많이 안 좋은가 보네요..
<pchero_work> http://www.gamecodi.com/board/zboard.php?id=GAMECODI_Talk&page=1&sn1=&divpage=6&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=30867
<autowiz> 히어로님 혹시 일본? ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 아뇨.. 전 덴마크에 있어요..
<pchero_work> 예전부터 원전 사고 관련해서 계속 보고 있었거든요..
<pchero_work> 한동안 소식이 없길래 신경끄고 있었는데.. 상황이 많이 안좋아진거 같아요.
<autowiz> 정말로 원자로를 뚫고 나갔는지 어쨌는지는 아직 모르는건지
<autowiz> 아직도 그냥 쉬쉬하고 있는건지 궁금해지긴 하네요
<pchero_work> 이미 원자로 뚫고 나간걸, 보도만 두리뭉실하게 낸것 같아요.
<autowiz> 하긴 차폐막이라고 해도 콘크리트 일텐데 고온에는 녹아버리지요
<autowiz> 물속에 들어가 있기야 하겠지만서두.
<pchero_work> 에효...
<autowiz> 핵에대해서는 별로 지식이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 땅을 뚫고 간다는 말이 많은데 이건 좀 생각이 다릅니다.
<autowiz> 근처를 녹이거나 뜨겁게 만들수는 있겠지만 지표를 구성하고 있는 물질보다 어지간히 밀도가 높지않고서는 그냥 캐첩에 빠진 건전지 마냥
<autowiz> 그냥 같이 잘 뒹굴고 있을것도 같습니다. ( 다만 이게 더 문제일지도 ㅠㅠ )
<pchero_work> 주변에 닿는 모든 것들을 기화 시켜버려서 계속 내려가는 원리같아요.
<autowiz> hero 님 덴마크는 일본이라 많이 먼 나라지요?
<pchero_work> 멀죠..
<autowiz> 저 잠시 거기 가 있어도 되요 ? ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ   ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 가족들이 전부 한국에 있으니.. 자꾸 걱정이 되서.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> autowiz: 한번 비자 알아보세요. 의외로 구멍이 조금씩 있어요..
<Seony> 역시 저처럼 해외에 살면, 인터넷 뉴스에 의지하게 되죠...
<Seony> 근데 인터넷 뉴스보면, 정말 울나라 망할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 조금은 회의적인 말이지만 이미 먹을거 마실거는 많이 진행됐습니다. 앞으로도 조심하기는 해야 겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 한국 해양수산부에서는 원전사고 후 부터 일본산 어류는 절대 들어오지 않다는다는 말을 하는거 같던데요..
<autowiz> 결코 믿음이 가지는 않습니다만.
<autowiz> 불금 달리러 갑니다.
<autowiz> 모든분들 한주 수고하셨구요 ... ( 서니님은 조금더 수고를 ㅠㅠ )
<autowiz> 좀 있다 다시 오겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 저도 불금 달리러 갑니다~ 다들 수고하셨어요~~전 월요일에 찾아뵙겠습니다~
<razGon_MBP> 아름다운 금요일 밤입니다.
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 여기에 베이스 설치하고 바로 떠나야 하네요.
<razGon_MBP> 마눌님이 콜택시 부름.
<razGon_MBP> 라즈곤운수.
<june> Hi
<june> I have a question about password of Ubuntu..
<june> Somebody made a password on "Time and Year" of Administrator?
<june> How can I brake it?
<autowiz> 저 왔어요~
<LinDol> autowiz, 안녕하세요 ㅋ.ㅋ
<LinDol> 전 리눅스로 재부팅 =3
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 잘놀고 왔습니다
<samahui_WS> 오랜마에 마셨더니 머리가 띵하네요
<samahui_WS> 정말 오랜만에 불금을 즐겼는데 왠지모르게 뭔가 아쉽군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Work_autowiz, 오늘도 일하시는 거에요?
<Work_autowiz> 아니요 게임하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 게임 하세요
<Work_autowiz> 몇일전에 시간때울겸 pc방 갔다가
<Work_autowiz> 할게 없어서 엘로아 라는 게임을 잠깐했는데
<Work_autowiz> 고만고만 할만한거 같아서 몇일째 하고 있네요.
<Work^Seony> 그래도 재미가 있나보네요
<Work_autowiz> 스토리가 좀 있나해서 퀘스트 하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  스토리가 좀 있던가요?
<Work^Seony> 집에 택배 올 게 있어서... 오늘은 11시쯤에나 퇴근해야겠군요
<pchero> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 방금 엑스컴 컴플리트 박스 샀어요.
<Work^Seony> 오오 엑스컴....
<Work^Seony> 제 취향에는 안맞는 게임이지만, 유명하더라구요...
<Work^Seony> gta 5는 pc용으로 아직 안나왔나봐요?
<pchero> 네.... ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 메인 스토리 다 깨서 넣어놨는데, 사실 할게 무지 많더라구요...
<pchero> 4월 중순 넘어서 나올것 같아요.. 연기 안한다면.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero> 사기는 1월달에 샀는데.. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 4월 중순 넘으면....  위쳐3가 곧 나올 시기잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero> 아. 위쳐..
<pchero> 위처는 저랑 좀 안맞아서..
<pchero> 너무 복잡해요. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 그런가요?  저는 위쳐 1,2를 안해봐서 잘 모르겠어요...
<Work^Seony> 음... 뭐 드래곤 에이지 인퀴지션만 하겠어요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 드래곤 에이지 오리진만..해봤어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인퀴지션은 한글판이 안나와서 더 이해하기 어려운데다, 기존의 스토리를 모르면 진행에 무리가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 영어가 너무너무너무너무 어려워요
<pchero> 헐
<Work^Seony> 자막이 전부 대문자로 나오는데요, 자막을 읽다보면 저게 대체 고유명사를 뜻하는건지 그냥 일반단어를 뜻하는 건지도 전혀 모르겠고,
<Work^Seony> 인퀴지션이라는 단어가 대체 무슨 뜻이길래 왜 자꾸 등장하는지도 이해가 안가구요...
<Work^Seony> 그게 알고보니까, 이전의 스토리를 다 알아야 이해할 수 있는 내용이라고 하더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 때려쳤어요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 수많은 고유명사들이 등장하는데, 그걸 설명을 안해줘요
<pchero> 드래곤 에이지.. 오리진도 중반넘어가니 퀘가 엄청 복잡하던데..
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 이전의 게임들을 즐기면 다 아는 내용이거든요...
<Work^Seony> 결국 그들만의 리그 같은 게임이라서, 이해가 안가더라구요...
<pchero> 네. 딱 느낌이 D&D 느낌인데..
<pchero> 옛날 발더스 게이트?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 좀 어려웠어요.
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 디아블로를 좋아하다보니 자연스레 RPG를 좋아하게 됐거든요...
<Work^Seony> 이번 위쳐3는, 기존의 스토리를 잘 몰라도 이해할 수 있게끔 설명해준다니까 기대하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 한글 번역!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 오?
<pchero> 4시간만 있으면 다운이 되네요.. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 다운요?
<pchero> 엑스컴 다운로드요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~
<pchero> 13기가.. -_-;;
<pchero> 헐.
<pchero> 6시간으로 늘었... ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 거기 인터넷 속도가 아주 느리진 않나보네요
<pchero> 엄청 느리지는 않는데
<pchero> 한국 따라올려면 멀었어요. ㅎ
<pchero> 우리나라 인터넷 속도 이야기할때..
<Work^Seony> 그건 어쩔 수 없죠...
<Work^Seony> 다운로드 최고속도 얼마나 나오는데요?
<pchero> 지금  스팀에서 다운받는데
<pchero> 640KB 나오네요
<pchero> 최고 1.5M 까지 본거 같아요
<pchero> 회사서는 좀 더 빠르구요
<Work^Seony> 헛!  섬나라보다 더 느리네요...
<pchero> 현재 최고속도 880
<Work^Seony> 저는 이번에 맥용으로 히트맨 앱솔루션 나와서, 스팀에서 할인할 때 사려고 기다리고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 플3 있을 때 했는데 재밌게 했거든요
<pchero> 아 히트맨
<pchero> 그 대머리 아저씨 나오는게임 맞죠?
<pchero> 몰랐는데 그거 덴마크에서 만들었더라구요.  여기와서 직장 구할때 이리 찾아보다가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-21
<razGon_Xch2> 드디어 저는 도전합니다.
<razGon_Xch2> fire tv stick
<razGon_Xch2> 개조해서 티빙앱 달고 티비보기.ㅋ
<lindol> 그게 뭐에요?
<lindol> 티빙앱 피씨에서 쓸 수 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<fdsa> 안녕하세요
<Work_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lindol> 음
<lindol> 런치패드 번역 시작 =3
<fdsa> 혹시 ctrl + alt + F1 눌러서 텍스트 모드 진입시 화면 어두워지는거 해결법 아시는분 있나요
<Work_autowiz> fdsa :  acpi=off
<Work_autowiz> 옵션이 도움이 되었던 적이 있습니다. 제껀 한성  boxxmonster x54k 모델 이었던듯
<autowiz> boss monster ㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 일어나세요. 오즈님
<ipeter> 허허허
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_travel> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 한국에 오시나요?
<pchero_travel> 넵 부활절 맞춰서 가게 됐습니다. ㅎㅎ :)
<ipeter> 허허허
<ipeter> 어솨요. 어솨요.
<ipeter> 어서오세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_travel> :)
<autowiz> 벌써 시간이 이렇게 됐군요
<autowiz> 됬군요
<autowiz> ---
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-22
<ipeter> autowiz: 이렇게 맨날 밤새 일만 하시면
<ipeter> 도대체 개인의 삶은 어쩌되는거예요.
<ipeter> 좀 쉬세요.
<lindol> ㅎㄷ ㄷ
<autowiz> 음냐리 액트님 어디 가셨을까나...
<lindol> 냐옹
<autowiz> 멍멍
<autowiz> 사법고시가 없어진다네요
<autowiz> 정치권 사람들이 , 줄도없고 백도 없는 사람이 검사되고 판사되서 자기네들 하는일 잘 안되서 없에버린건 아닌지 걱정이네요.
<autowiz> 뭐 물론 사법고시 제도에 따른 사회적 문제가 많아서 그런거 같기도 하긴 합니다만.
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요..
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
<PotatoGim> 간만에 감기에 걸리니 죽을 맛이네요...
<lindol> 헛..감기엔 푹 쉬셔야... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아이고 아프시구나 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 약은 드셨어요? 밥도 챙겨 드셔야 할텐데 ..
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Demonion> http://blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220307284191
<PotatoGim> 퇴청합니다~
<lindol> 뒷자석 벨트 해야겠네요 ㄷ ㄷ
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Demonion> ㅎㅇ
<pchero> 하이용ㅁ
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 피씨영웅옹
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> hyoungmin, 안녕하세요 :)
<hyoungmin> ebs 에 상당히 유익한 강의들이 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 중독되서 쭉 보고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 어떤 것들이에요?
<hyoungmin> 다큐 프라임이나 이베이스 지식로그 이런거 생각보다 유익한게 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> ㅋ.ㅋ
<LinDol> 다큐가 재미있긴 하죵 +_+
<Demonion> 영웅찡
<Demonion> ㅎㅇ
<LinDol> 냥
<LinDol> 외출 =3
<fdsa> 안녕하세요. 혹시 한글 깨지는 현상 해결법 알고계신분 있나요
<fdsa> 아.. 자막이 한글로 안나왓었는데 인코딩에서 euc-kr/cp949 로 바꾸니깐 보이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 피곤 월요모닝입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-21
<lexlove> 네. 힘내서 일해야죠.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니요 정작 중요한건 일이 아닐지도 몰라요
<autowiz> 거울앞으로 다가가 자신을 들여다 보세요 . 거기에 세상에서 가장 소중한 사람이 있으실거에요 ^^
<lexlove> 앗~~~~
<lexlove> autowiz, 힘이 납니다.^^
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ.....
<JasonJang> 오늘 좀 먹힌다? ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> lex love, Holy Knight, auto wiz 등 여러분 즐 한주!!
<lexlove> JasonJang, 행복한 한주 되세요.^^
<JasonJang> 많이 감사~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<matthewkim> 피럴님 어서오세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 입터입니다.
<ipeter> 써니님 몇일 안남으셨네요.
<ipeter> 오시게되면 주요 거주지는 어디로 계시나요?
<Seony> 집이요
<Seony> 인천입니다
<lexlove> ipeter, 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> lexlove: 아앗! 인사만 해버리고 그냥 잠수타서
<ipeter> 이제사 봤습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 1분 전이네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 넹넹. =)
<Seony> 집에 와이프가 없으니까 게임하는게 재미없네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 보통 와이프분하고 같이 게임을 하시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 와이프는 제가 게임하는걸 별로 안좋아하는데, 보통 제가 게임하는 시간에는 와이프는 거실에서 티비를 보죠...
<lexlove> 관중이 있어야 재미가 있나봅니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와이프가 있을 때는 게임하는걸 싫어하니까 좀 귀찮게 하는 편이라그런지 더 게임이 하고싶었는데, 막상 없어서 시간이 남아도니까 이젠 게임하는게 재미없네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아. 미혼이지만 그런 상황이 왜 이렇게 절절히 느껴지죠?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하지말라고 해야 더 하고싶어지는 심리랑 비슷한거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 막상 하라고 멍석 깔아주니까 하기싫고.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 와이프분은 잠시 외출중이신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 한국 갔어요
<ipeter> 아. 출발 날짜가 좀 달랐군요.
<ipeter> 몰랐습니다.
<ipeter> 같은날 들어오시는줄 알았어요.
<Seony> 2주 됐어요
<Seony> 2주째 혼자 지내는 중인데, 평일에는 그래도 있을만하네요
<lexlove> 모든 유부남들의 로망아닌가요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐... 쫌 그렇죠? ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 내심 심심하신가부다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 즐기세요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 생전 안해본 독서도 해볼까하는 생각이 드네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그나저나 내일 출근하면 아주 어려운 작업이 기다리고 있어서 걱정도 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아.. seony님 일요일이시군요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 잠시 외출합니다
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<givemelinux> 아파치하고, php하고, mysql 설치 했어요.
<givemelinux> 그 다음에 워드프레스 압축 풀고 권한 설정까지 했구요.
<givemelinux> 하지만...
<givemelinux> localhost/wordpress 접속해봤는데요.
<givemelinux> php에 mysql 확장이 설치되어 있지 않은 것 같습니다 워드프레스는 이 확장이 필요합니다. 웹페이지 메시지가 떴어요.
<givemelinux> 지금 해결됬어요.
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<givemelinux> 그건 이미 설치 했었어요...
<givemelinux> 겨우 찾았군요. "service apache2 restart" 명령어 치니까 해결 됬어요.
<givemelinux> 겨우 찾았어요.
<givemelinux> 책보고 그대로 따라 했는데, 이런 문제가 생기는건 얘기도 안해줬어요.
<givemelinux> 책 제목이 "리눅스의 神-우분투 리눅스 입문편" 보고 따라 했어요....
<givemelinux> 워드프레스 설치 끝!!!
<givemelinux> 이제 뭐하면 될지 모르겠어요...
<givemelinux> -_-;;
<givemelinux> Seony 언제 오시는지 아세요?
<givemelinux> Seony님 언제 오시는지 아세요?
<ferendevelop> 글쎄요. 잘 모르겠습니다.
<givemelinux> 그렇군요.. 이제 워드프레스 접속 되요.
<givemelinux> 이게 끝(?)일까요?
<ferendevelop> 목적이 있어서 설치하신거 아니에요?
<givemelinux> 네
<ferendevelop> 목적이 없으시다고요..?
<givemelinux> 목적이 있어서 설치 했어요.
<givemelinux> "집에서 개인적인 컴퓨터 프로젝트를 진행해야 실력이 늘어 난다고 해서" 워드프레스를 설치를 해봤는데요.
<givemelinux> 그 다음은 뭘 해야 할지 모르겠어요..
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<givemelinux> 워드프레스 설치 했어요. 접속도 되구요.
<givemelinux> 그 다음에는 어떤 걸 하면 좋을지 조언 좀 부탁 드립니다.
<Seony> 지금 보고 계시는 리눅스 책에 있는 거 처음부터 끝까지 한 번은 해보세요.  보통 시스템 쪽 일하시려면 그 책에 나온 내용 정도는 껌씹는 정도로 하셔야되요
<givemelinux> 제가 보고 있는 책이 "리눅스의 神-우분투 리눅스 입문편" 인데 그 책을 가리키시는 건가요?
<Seony> 무슨 책이던지 상관없으니까 한 번 해보세요.  어떤 책인가는 별로 중요하지 않아요
<givemelinux> 알겠습니다.
<givemelinux> 밥먹고 나서 바로 공부 해야겠군요. 조언과 답변 감사합니다.
<givemelinux> 전 이만 실례 하겠습니다...
<givemelinux> 다음에 또 올게요 ^^
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> zsh 쉘 어떤가요?
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 굳애프터눈. 압둘
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razgon_irccloud> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 아...압둘?
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ안녕하세요
<autowiz> 앞둘 ? 뒷둘 ?  앞에 두명이랑 뒤에 두명이요?
<matthewkim> 합둘셋넷
<matthewkim> 죄송합니다
<matthewkim> 졸다가 일어나서 정신이 없었네요 헤헤
<autowiz> 합 둘 셋 넷 == 아홉
<ferendevelop> 오늘 날씨 덥네요
<autowiz> 햇살은 뜨거울정도까지 따듯해졌는데
<autowiz> 바람은 차더라구요
<ferendevelop> 여긴 바람도 안 붑니다
<ferendevelop> 운동 갔다 왔는데 온몸이 땀이네요
<matthewkim> `expr "둘" "+" "셋" "+" "넷"`
<ferendevelop> printf("둘 셋 넷");
<autowiz> 개인용 인터넷 공유기 비번을 잊어버렸다가 귀찮아서 계속 놔뒀었는ㄷ4ㅔ
<autowiz> 오늘작업할 일이 있어서 결국 리셋했네요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 전 서버가 말썽이네요.
<ferendevelop> 오전에는 계속 암호가 안 맞다 하다가 어느 순간부터 로그인 잘 되더니 이제는 루트 권한을 못 가져오네요
<autowiz> 흐음...
<autowiz> 저랑 면담을 좀 해야 겠네요
<autowiz> 재부팅 하면 괜찮아지나요?
<autowiz> 메모리 누수 때문에 바보 되는경우가 가끔이지만 있습니다.
<ipeter> 메모리 누수현상때는 어서 구멍을 메꿔야죠!!!
<ipeter> 어흥!!!
<autowiz> 피터님 손가락으로 막으면 되겠네요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 아뇨.. 재부팅 해도 문제가 계속 발생합니다..ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 철물점가셔서 테프론 테이프 사서 메모리에 감으시면 됩ㄴ...
<ferendevelop> 흡흡 제 멘탈도 붙일 수 있나요
<matthewkim> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 맨탈용 테이프가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 사람 눈에는 안보이구요 제가 가서 감아드릴 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 90% 할인해서 10만원 되겠습니다. ㅋ
<matthewkim> 와 90%할인이면 완전 공짜네요
<autowiz> 보너스로 정신차리는데 좋은 빳다 서비스는 공짜로 해드립니다.
<autowiz> (이게 더 효과가 좋을지도 ㅎㅎ )
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 둘 다 사양하겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안타깝네요
<ferendevelop> 네, 좋은 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌:#트친들_8할은_못해봤을_경험 조별 과제하는데 조원이 불구속 입건. 근데 훔친 물건 중에 내물건도 있었음ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 이제 일 갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 헉...
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 덜덜덜 하네요.
<ipeter> 피체로님 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> 넵 안녕하세요. :)
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<ferendevelop> IDC 가서 서버 때려주고 싶네요ㅠ
<ipeter> ferendevelop: 폭력쟁이.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 많이 답답하신가봐요.
<ipeter> 힘내세요!
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 내가 루트 비밀번호를 아는데 루트 권한을 못 주겠다네요ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 혹시 그 안에 누군가가 또 있는게 아닐까요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 합니다.
<ferendevelop> passwd 파일이 꼬인 것 같은데 루트 권한이 없으니깐 어떻게 건들 수가 없네요
<autowiz> 우분투는
<autowiz> 부팅할때 커널옵션에 single 주면 비번없이 루트로 떨어지지요
<autowiz> 음... 서버 버젼도 그랬는지는 좀 가물가물한데 그랬던거 같기도 하고
<autowiz> 센토스는 싱글부팅해도 루트비번을 물어봐서 , 시디 부팅 해야 할때도 있었던거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 들어가셔요~~
<Seony> KT 에그 렌탈 2달 금액이 34만원이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 네네 그렇긴한데 IDC에 있어서요... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 서니님
<razgon_irccloud> Seony: 에그LTE 짜리인가요? 아니면 3G인가요?
<Seony> 기본 옵션이 무조건 LTE인거 같던데요
<Seony> razgon_irccloud, 선택 옵션 자체가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 데이타 무제한은 아니죠?
<Seony> 무제한이에요.  근데 저는 무제한은 필요없다는게 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 아..
<Seony> 이메일 확인하고 ssh 쓸 정도만 필요한 거거든요
<razgon_irccloud> 아. 그러면 속도는 빠를 필요없겟네요.
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 무려 5주나 사무실을 비워야해서, 서버관리를 한국에서도 어느정도 해줘야할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 그러면 제가 남는 3G에그 있는데 그거 빌려드릴께요.
<Seony> 앗... 이런 은혜가... 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 한계데이타가 10기가 일거에요.
<razgon_irccloud> 아닙니다.
<Seony> 저 스마트폰 한달에 1기가도 안써요.  10기가면 넘치고 넘칩니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 대신 문제는 3지 에그는 지하철이나 혹은 지형에 따라서 안될수도 있습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 뭐 서울에 있으면 왠간한데는 다 커버 되겟지만요.
<Seony> 네 그 정도야 뭐 문제 없습니다
<razgon_irccloud> 강원도만 안가시면.
<razgon_irccloud> 일반적인 곳은 다 커버 되더군요.
<Seony> 휴가차 한국 가는 건데 거기서 제가 비지니스 하는 것도 아니구요
<razgon_irccloud> 아..
<DarkCircle> 다음주에 오시나요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 걍 아침에 일어나서 서버 체크 좀 하고 이메일 확인하고, 친구들하고 카톡하는 정도?
<razgon_irccloud> 그러면 페북메세지로 보내드릴 주소 보내주세요.
<razgon_irccloud> 아..
<razgon_irccloud> 그러면 딱이겟네요.
<Seony> 3월 31일 도착합니다.
<Seony> 잠시만요 메시지 드릴께요
<razgon_irccloud> 옙
<Seony> 참 근데, 기계 들고가서 매장 가면 그냥 개통할 수 있는 거죠?
<razgon_irccloud> 아니요.
<razgon_irccloud> 그냥 온되서 쓰시면 됩니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 10기가 종량제.
<Seony> 요금은요?
<razgon_irccloud> 그냥 쓰세요.
<razgon_irccloud> 제거 빌려드리는 거에요.
<razgon_irccloud> 다시 미국가실때 저에게 보내 주세요.
<Seony> 감사합니다.  제가 대신 보답으로 한국 가서 뭐 좀 보내드릴게요
<razgon_irccloud> ㄴㄴ
<razgon_irccloud> 이미 많은 것을 받앗습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 이정도야...
<matthewkim> http://mattkim.xyz 이거 페이지 열리는지 확인좀 부탁드리겠습니당
<Seony> No Trespassing 나오네요
<matthewkim> 오 그림 나오나요?
<Seony> razgon_irccloud, 요금 드리는셈 치고, 커피 좀 보내드릴게요
<razgon_irccloud> ^^;; 그러시지 않으셔도.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몇푼 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 저도 얼마 안되서.ㅎ
<Seony> 5월까지 빌려도 괜찮을까요?
<razgon_irccloud> 당근이죠.
<razgon_irccloud> 분실하셔도 약정기간 지난거라서 중단만 하면 됩니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 부담 가시지 말고 쓰세요.
<Seony> 네 감사합니다
<razgon_irccloud> 단, 3지라서 느리고 환경의 영향을 받아서요^^;;
<Seony> 근데, 한국에서 느리다는 정도가 얼마나 느린걸 의미하는 거에요?
<razgon_irccloud> 아닙니다. 뵙고 싶은데 자리가 자리인지라...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 미국에서 하도 오래 살다보니 감이 잘 안와서요
<razgon_irccloud> 음...
<razgon_irccloud> 예전에 인터넷 전용선 초기의 속도?
<Seony> adsl요?
<razgon_irccloud> 팍팍 뜨는게 아니라 약간 굼떠서.
<razgon_irccloud> 옙
<Seony> 그러면 초당 1-2메가 정도인데... 충분하네요
<razgon_irccloud> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=105&oid=030&aid=0002154863
<razgon_irccloud> 이기종입니다.
<Seony> 충분하겠죠
<razgon_irccloud> 11n까지 되니 괜찮을거에요.
<razgon_irccloud> 단, 에그가 최적으로 뽑아주느냐가 문제죠
<Seony> 에이 뭐 그 정도야...
<Seony> 충분합니다. 감사합니다.
<razgon_irccloud> ^^It's my pleasure.
<autowiz> 저도 전에 kt egg 초기에 썼었는데 생각보다 배터리가 길게 가긴하는데
<Seony> 외장형 배터리 하나 사가져가야죠
<Seony> 그거 usb로 충전 되나요?
<autowiz> 노트북에서 바로 egg 충전이 되나 모르겠네요 안되면 배터리 팩을 하나 사셔도 되고
<razgon_irccloud> 예 됩니다.
<Seony> 오오 그러면 외장 배터리 하나 사갖고가겠습니다.  도움 감사합니다.  이거 때문에 엄청 스트레스 받았거든요
<razgon_irccloud> 문제는 안드로이드용 5핀잭이 필요한데.
<razgon_irccloud> 저희 쪽에서도 충전용잭 하나 같이 동봉하겟습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 어짜피 애플쓰실거 같아서
<Seony> 충전은 걍 usb로 하면 되는거 아니에요?
<razgon_irccloud> 안드로이드기기 충전하는 5핀용잭이 필요할겁니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 안드로이드 핸폰 충전하듯이요
<Seony> 마이크로 usb군요
<razgon_irccloud> 예
<Seony> 신경써주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 아닙니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 잭만 있으시면 애플충전기에 하셔서 해도 됩니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 충전하면서 틀어도 됩니다.
<Seony> 네 감사합니다.
<razgon_irccloud> ^ㅇ^
<ferendevelop> Seony: 보조 배터리 비행기에 가져갈 수 있나요?
<Seony> 화물로 싣으면 돼.  기내는 못들고타고.
<ferendevelop> Seony: 아하 그렇군요 당연히 안될꺼라 생각해서 저번에 안 들고 갔는데.. 가져갈껄 그랬네요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 화물로는 가능해 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 보조배터리는 기내 들고 탈수 있지 않나요?
<razgon_irccloud> 화물로 못싣고
<razgon_irccloud> 저 대만 갈때 보조 배터리 가방에 왕창 넣었는데.ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 아. 리페어 배터리였구나.ㅋ
<Seony> 기내는 아마 거절당할 확률이 높아서, 아예 안갖고타는게 나아요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 아.. 그런가요?
<razgon_irccloud> 나는 왜 되었죠? ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 필요하면 화물로 부치는게 속편하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 저희는 거꾸로였거든요.
<Seony> 음... 어쩌면 제가 잘못 알고있는 걸수도 있어요
<razgon_irccloud> 비행기짐칸에는 보조배터리는 빼고.
<Seony> 생각해보면, 노트북에도 배터리가 있으니...
<razgon_irccloud> 노트북은 괜찮아요.
<razgon_irccloud> 다른 종류 배터리라 가능하다던데.
<razgon_irccloud> 일단은 모바일용 배터리가 위험하데요.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<autowiz> 저는 라이터가
<razgon_irccloud> 타블렛은 가지고 타고, 짐칸에는 못넣습니다
<autowiz> 화물 로만 반입되는줄 알았는데 공항가니까 직원이
<autowiz> 휴대로 1인당 1개만 된다고해서
<autowiz> 부랴부랴 캐리어에서 라이터 찾아서 꺼내고 그랬었습니다.
<autowiz> 잘몰랐었는데 한번은 도착해서 보니 정말 연고가 다 튀어 나와서 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> razgon_irccloud: 태국인가? 가끔 허용하는 곳이 있다더라고요
<razgon_irccloud> 그렇군.
<razgon_irccloud> 나는 캐세이퍼시픽.
<ferendevelop> 동남아는 함도 안 가봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<ferendevelop> 일본만 살면서 딱 한 번 가봤네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 궁금했던 애플 스토어는 별거 없었고요ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 그렇지.
<razgon_irccloud> 한국에 이미 있었으니.
<razgon_irccloud> 나는 대만 한국 보니 다 그래서.
<ferendevelop> 면세점도 기대 했는데 넓기만 넓고 볼 게 없었어요ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 여자들에게는 신세계인 곳이야.
<ferendevelop> 제 동생은 아직 어려서 그런지 시큰둥 했어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> razgon_irccloud, 페북으로 메시지 하나 보내드렸습니다.
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.  8시간 후에 뵈요
<autowiz> 여동생 *_*  ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ뭐에요
<autowiz> 뭐긴요 부럽다는 표시지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ있으면 불편합니다 이래저래 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그럴것도 같습니다.
<matthewkim> 이만 퇴근하겠습니다. 고생하십시오
<ferendevelop> 많이 불편합니다
<ferendevelop> 집에 제 먹을라고 맛있는거 사서 제 방에 두면 없어 집니다
<autowiz> 다이어트에 좋겠군요
<autowiz> 동생입에 들어가는건데 뭐 아까우신건 아니지요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아깝죠!
<ferendevelop> Sublime Text가 드디어 이제 2 다운로드를 빼고 3 다운로드를 우선시하네요.
<autowiz> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 엔신님이 누구에요?
<autowiz> 좀전에 오신분이요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> d가 생략되었나보네유
<ferendevelop> 아하 잘 읽어보니 보이네요
<ferendevelop> 21,493,830원! 전 퇴근합니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<ferendevelop> 네, 좋은 밤 보내세요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 중요한건 교대 분이 안 오시네요.
<autowiz> 곧 오시겠지요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 참 autowiz님 나중에 개인적으로 연락 드려도 될까요? 몇 가지 여쭤보고 싶은게 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 늦어도 1분 늦으실꺼라 하셨는데 벌써 4분째.. 카메라에 차는 보이지도 않네요
<autowiz> 네 01042112359 여기로 전화 나 문자 주셔도 됩니다.
<ferendevelop> 헐, 전 아얄씨 개인 챗을 말씀 드린건데.. 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 모르는번호 잘 안받으니까 문자 먼저 주세요
<ferendevelop> 네. 알겠습니다.
<head_irccloud> 인제
<head_irccloud> 퇴근해요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 우와 헤드님도 장난 아니십니다 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 오늘자 동상이몽 되게 눈물나네요
<ferendevelop> head_irccloud: 고생하셨습니다. 어서 들어가서 쉬세요
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<ferendevelop> 잠시 후 2시! 애플 신제품 발표가 있을 예정입니다!
<autowiz> 어떤게 나올까요?
<autowiz> 아이로봇?
<autowiz> 아이콜라?
<autowiz> 아이유?
<razgon_irccloud> 버틸라구 햇는데 힘드네요.
<razgon_irccloud> 내일봐요
<autowiz> 들어가세요~~
<ferendevelop> 아이폰 SE, 9.7인치 신형 아이패드
<ferendevelop> 이렇게 있네요
<head_home> gndn
<head_home> 후아
<head_home> 아이패드 정말 그림그리기 좋군요 -_-bb
<head_home> 앞으로 두고두고 아주 요긴하게쓸 물건입니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 지금 살아계신분 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 저요~
<autowiz> 애플 신제품 발표회 실시간영상은 올라오나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 팬이 비정상적으로 작동하던 서버를 결국 오늘 셧다운시켜서 다시 파워를 키니까 정상으로 돌아왔네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 때문에 계속 스트레스 받았는데 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 마음 편하게 한국 갈 수 있겠네요
<autowiz> 가끔 센서이상이나 이런거 때문에 재부팅하고 괜찮아질때도 있는데
<autowiz> 괜찮아지는 경우가 더 많기는 합니다만, 이런말씀 죄송하지만 간혹 다시 재발하는경우가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 암튼 수고하셧습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 제조사에서 제공하는 진단툴을 돌렸는데, 일단은 전부 정상으로 나오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예의주시해야할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> pwm 회로 이상으로 rpm 이 비정상으로 나오는경우( 일반 PC 메인보드 ) 평생에 두번정도 있었구요
<autowiz> 서버는 팬이 이상인지 팬컨트롤러가 이상인지는 모르겠는데 좀 시끄러웠던 서버가 한대 있었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 뭐니뭐니 해도 제일 흔한건 재부팅이건 껏다가 다시켜는거건, 한번에 다시 안켜지는경우 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 암튼 잘 되서 참 마음이 편하네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 맘 고생 많으셨습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 오늘, 내일, 모레만 출근하면 휴가 시작이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 목금토일월화 집에서 놀다가 수요일날 뱅기타고 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 굳모닝
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razgon_irccloud> 확실히 잡스때보단 혁신적인 맛이 없네요
<razgon_irccloud> 팀쿡은 수비수 출신이네요.  수성자
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 잡스처럼 똘끼넘치는 오너가 자리를 잡아야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 직원들 쥐어짜네는 솜씨가 없죠
<razgon_irccloud> 사물인터넷 뭔가 나올줄알았는데
<razgon_irccloud> 컨텐츠강화만
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 류의 새로운 건 아마 애플 데이터센터랑 신사옥 완공 후에나 등장하지 않나 싶어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 애플이 아이클라우드를 아마존에서 자체 데이터센터로 옮길려고 계획 중이거든요
<razgon_irccloud> 빅데이터가 문제겠네요
<razgon_irccloud> 이번테마는 태양광 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 실제적으로 태양광으로 공장돌리니 기름이 그렇게 싼때에 말이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 태양광 패널 기술이 많이 좋아졌다고는 하더라구요
<razgon_irccloud> 예
<razgon_irccloud> 그리고 4인치는 아이폰의 정체성 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 6s 쓰는데 커서 불편해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 5s 사이즈가 딱 좋더라구요...
<razgon_irccloud> 예 저도요
<ircCloud^Seony> 애플에서 차후에 다시 5/5s 사이즈 출시한다고 하더라구요
<razgon_irccloud> 이게 핸폰은 손에 잡혀야되는데 그게 안되요
<razgon_irccloud> 저도 갤럭시 4s써요 작지만 가볍고 쓰기좋은
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 불편하다고 느끼는 건, 한 손으로 잡았을 때 엄지손으로 화면 전체를 터치할 수가 없더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 예 콘트롤 할수 없는 부분이 있는거.ㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 어려운 일은 잘하셨나요?^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 무사히 잘 끝났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-22
<JasonJang> 뒷북이지만 애플에서 아이폰 4 사이즈도 생산한답니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 현재 나오는 사이즈가 너무 크다는 불만이 저 말고도 여럿 있었나보네요...
<JasonJang> 전 결정을 못해서 5"쓰는데......잡는 감은 4", 보기엔 7~8"가 좋아서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 5s쓰다 6s 샀지만, 유일하게 폰 업글하고 후회되네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 이번에 아이폰은 se로 사라고해야 겟어요
<razgon_irccloud> 기기자체를 사려합니다.ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<head_irccloud> 안녕하십니까 ㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ferendevelop> 아이폰 SE가 생각보다 싸게 잘 나왔네요.
<autowiz> 감자~
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=45226056
<razgon_irccloud> 아웅. 저거 사러 일본이나 홍콩으로 여행 가야 하나?
<razgon_irccloud> 왜 5월 말이나 나오나?
<razgon_irccloud> 망할 전파 인증 때문이겟죠
<ferendevelop> 4월 말? 5월 초에 나오겠죠 또..? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 급부럽
<autowiz> 개부럽
<DarkCircle> 혹시나 애플 발표 안봤는데
<DarkCircle> 새벽부터 절규의 목소리갘ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 이제 출근했습니다.
<ipeter> 애플 신제품 발표회 별거 없나보네요.
<ipeter> SE빼고는 잠잠합니다.
<ipeter> 맥북이며 신제품 많이 기대했는데,
<ipeter> 애플와치도 그냥 가격인하랑 밴드만 한것 같던데요?
<Seony> 주미 대사관 가서 비자 스탬프 받을 서류 준비 중인데 겁나게 머리 아프군요...
<ferendevelop> 맥북은 9월달쯤에 나올듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 뭐. 그냥 x1 carbon 지르길 잘한건가요.
<ipeter> 하긴 윈도우 오피스의 노예라서 사실 맥북이 나와도 조금은 생각하겠지만 결정에는 큰 변화가 없을듯 합니ㅏㄷ.
<razgon_irccloud> 기사에는 5월말에 나온다고 하더군요.
<razgon_irccloud> 제 다음 우리 둘째를 위한 노트북은 크롬북이 될거 같습니다.  거기에 우분투 올려서.
<ipeter> 아이에게 어렸을때부터 리눅스를 사용하게하는것은
<ipeter> 참 좋은 선택인것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 터미널 덜덜덜
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ~
<ferendevelop> 어서옷요
<ferendevelop> zsh 쉘 써보신 분 계신가요? 어떤지 궁금합니다.
<autowiz> zsh 는 그냥 압축기능 있는 쉘 아닌가요?
<popeye92> oh-my-zsh 추천합니다.
<popeye92> http://ohmyz.sh/
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/vx3C84TR/Screenshot_2016-03-22-15-43-27-1.png
<autowiz> 홀리님 뭔가 벌고 계시는거 맞지요? 저는 뭐 잘 볼줄 몰라서 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 다행히 플러스입냥 ㅠ
<matthewkim> 주식해보려고 해도 공부 많이 해야되지요?
<matthewkim> 저도 하나도 몰라서 ^^;
<ircCloud^Seony> Zsh를 걍 압축기능 있는 쉘 정도로만 아셨다니.. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> Bash를 엄청 개선해서 쓰기가 많이 편하다고 하네요.  저는 그 정도로 쉘을 잘 쓰지 못해서 잘 모르겠지만...
<autowiz> 허허 서니님이 쉘을 잘 못쓰신다니 농담이 지나치십니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> zcat 이랑 햇갈렷나봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 쉘 프로그래밍은 할 줄 몰라서 안하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 오즈님, 농담이 너무 높은 수준 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> popeye92: oh my zsh가 zsh 확장 기능 아닌가요?
<popeye92> 네 맞습니다.
<ferendevelop> popeye92: 감사합니다, 집에 가서 함 써봐야겠습니다.
<Seony> 어제 밤에 친구랑 술먹은 거 때문에 오늘 점심에 바나나 하나로 지금까지 있는데, 뭐 그래도 있을만은 하네요...
<Seony> 근데 쫌이따 운동해야하는데 당 떨어져서 헤롱헤롱할지도 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뭘 좀더 드셔야하는거 아녀요?
<Seony> 한국 간다고 요즘 다요뜨 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 렉스님 앞에서 나이 먹었다고 말씀드리기는 좀 그렇지만 ㅎㅎ 아무리 운동하고 아무리 굶어도 살이 잘 안빠지더라구요...
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 인정안할 수 없군요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 렉스님이야 뭐 굳이 다요뜨는 필요없으시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 예전에 절 생각하시면 안됩니다.ㅠㅠ 저도 약간 줄일 필요가 있지요.
<Seony> 세월의 힘을 좀 받으셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그런데 아직 몸이 정상궤도에 들어선게 아니라서 다이어트는 무리고 조금씩 운동하고 있어요.^^;
<lexlove> 그것도 있고 스테로이드제 부작용도 있구요
<Seony> 피부병 있으셨어요?
<lexlove> 네.ㅠㅠ 지금도 약먹고 있어요.
<lexlove> 2년 넘게 절 괴롭히고 있어요.
<Seony> 아... 저런... 그렇군요...
<lexlove> 학원 접으면서 시작된거라서 어디를 가든 스트레스성이라고 해요.ㅎㅎ 자꾸 놓으라고 합니다. 뭘 놔야하는지....ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 자꾸 내려놓으래요~~~~~
<Seony> 어딘가 쥐고있는게 있으신가보죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ 그럴지도 모르죠.
<lexlove> 자신을 자신이 제일 모른다고 하니까 제가 모르게 쥐고 있는 걸 타인들은 보이나봅니다.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 약을 끊으면 2~3kg은 저절로 빠지는 거 같아요. 하지만 한달분량의 약을 가지고 있으니 Seony님 오실 때에도 약은 먹고 있을거에요. 흑;;;
<lexlove> 만약 만나게 되더라고 크게 놀라지 마시길 바랍니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  혹시 뭐 대상포진이나 한포진 같은거 걸리신 건 아니죠?
<lexlove> 대상포진은 아니에요.^^
<Seony> 저는 옛날에 한포진 이라는 것 때문에 고생 좀 했던 적이 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그래서 앞으로는 조금씩이라도 꾸준히 운동을 하려고 해요.^^
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<head_irccloud> 아아 부럽도다 ㅜㅠ
<head_irccloud> 칼퇴 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 오늘은 칼퇴 하고 싶.... 벌써 8시네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 내일은 꼭 칼퇴 하겠습니다.  칼들고 퇴근하겠습니다.
<autowiz> 아 순간 욕나올뻔 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 벌써 8시라니
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<dkj0208> 저도 퇴근하고싶네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 신성한 야근의 시간에 불경스러운 말씀은 삼가하시지요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 내일까지만 일하면 쉬네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<ferendevelop> 저도 내일까지만 일하면 하루 쉬네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 저녁에는 조용하네요.^^
<autowiz> 조용한데서 렉스님이랑 오붓이 있을 수 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 그렇네요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 저녁은 드셨어요?
<autowiz> 넵 저녁 먹었습니다 ^^
<lex_home> 잘 챙겨드세요.^^
<autowiz> 이렇게 제 저녁까지 걱정해 주시고 , 몸둘바를 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 가끔 식사를 거르시는 거 같은데 건강할때 챙기세요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님도 얼른 많이많이 건강해 지셔야지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 저 많이 좋아지고 있습니다. 오늘도 요가 다녀왔습니다.
<lex_home> 물론 다 따라하지 못한다는게 함정!!!! ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 요가중에 보니까 끈에 매달리고 그런것도 많이 한다던데
<autowiz> 요가가 원래 몇달에서 몇년은 해야 따라할 수 있다고 하는거 같더라구요
<lex_home> 그래도 처음보다 좋아졌어요. ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 조금 유연해진 느낌이에요.
<autowiz> 저 힙합할때 친구들 보니까 일명 다리 찟기 하는데
<autowiz> 대부분 노력의 산물이더라구요.
<autowiz> 매일 조금씩 조금씩 몇달정도 걸려서
<lex_home> 힙합?????  @.@ 우와
<autowiz> 운동해야 하는거고, 다른 동작 같은것도 백번씩 천번씩 연습해서 되는거 더라구요
<dkj0208> 저도 어제 밤에 오랜만에 운동했는데요. 지금 허벅지가 아픕니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<lex_home> 원래 움직이는 거 싫어하는데 이제 꾸준히 운동을 하려고 해요.^^;
<autowiz> 운동해서 아픈건 꾸준한 운동이 답인데 저도 잘 안되더라구요
<autowiz> 제가 손으로 마사지 라도 해드리고 싶은... 아힝 ... ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 공부 비슷한걸 하면 졸립니다.ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> 저도 C++ 하느라...
<dkj0208> 졸립네여..
<lex_home> 전 파이썬..... zzzz
<autowiz> 저는 졸리기는 커녕 문제가 하나 안풀려서 미치겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> tcp 패킷 checksum 이 왜 안맞는지 ㅠㅠ
<lex_home> 자러 갑니다.^^
<autowiz> 꿀잠 주무세요~~ 히힛
<dkj0208> 안녕히주무세요
<head_home> 후아
<head_home> 오늘도
<head_home> 잘 시간이 다가오는군
<head_home> 살아계신분~~아아~
<autowiz> 네네 안녕히 주무세요~ ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕히주무십시오 ㅎ
<head_home> 네 ㅎㅎ 굳밤되세요 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 어서오세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제 바나나 하나만 먹고 하루종일 버티다가 밤에 운동하니까 확실히 지금도 몸이 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 늙었나
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 운동 나름 열심히 하는데 팔 보면 왜이리 뚱땡이 같죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사람 몸에 지방이 쌓이는건
<autowiz> 운동안하는 부위에 집중적으로 쌓이기도 하지만
<autowiz> 체질적으로 특정부위에 쌓이기도 한다고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 그렇게 안 심하면 적당히 그냥 살아야 할지도 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 살이 많았던 "때"를 몸이 기억하는 거라고도 하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 헬쓰하던 사람들이 마음 먹고 다시 운동하면 금방 돌아가는 것처럼...
<autowiz> 저도 안드로메다로 얼른 돌아가야 하는데 말이지요
<autowiz> http://weather.naver.com/rgn/cityWetrCity.nhn?cityRgnCd=CT001013
<autowiz> 흐얼 몇일 따뜻하더니 내일은 밤에 영상1도 까지 떨어지네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 주말에도 최저기온은 2~3도 정도  서니님 오실때 따뜻하게 입으셔야 할거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 긴팔 티셔츠 자체가 아예 없으니, 얇은 가디건 하나 갖고가야겠네요
<autowiz> 네 가능하면 하나 사셔도 괜찮을지도 모르겠습니다. 한국사람도 서늘하다고 느낄정도이니 서니님 오시면 싸늘할지도 모르겠거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국 옷값이 너무 비싸서 여기서 가져가야할 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 하와이에도 ROSS 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  그게 설마 한국에도 있나요?
<matthewkim> 아니요 ㅋ 버지니아에 있을 때 저도 거기서 옷 많이 샀어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 동부에도 있구나...
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이랑 서부에 많이 있는 걸로 알고있어요
<matthewkim> 그렇군요 저는 서부쪽 한번도 못가봐서 ㅠ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 홀리스터랑 아베크롬비가 완전히 가라앉아서 많이 쌉니다.
<matthewkim> 근데 미국옷은 사면 팔이 넘 길어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 와이프는 친구들 선물해준다고 홀리스터가서 후드점퍼를 $15 주고 샀으니 뭐 말 다했죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 서양애들이 팔이 좀 길죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 굳모닝.!
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<HolyKnight> 드디어 위쳐3 클리어했네유
<ircCloud^Seony> 확장팩까지요?
<HolyKnight> 아니유 본편이유
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 총 몇 시간 하셨어요?
<HolyKnight> 그건 ㅁ로겠더유
<HolyKnight> 시간나오나유
<ircCloud^Seony> 스팀으로 사셨으면 스팀에서 나오죠
<HolyKnight> 렙은 35였어유
<HolyKnight> 아하
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 궨트 건너뛰고 물음표 표시된거 대부분 건너뛰고, 사이드퀘랑 본퀘 전부 다 깨는 방향으로 해서 약 100시간 정도 했거든요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 보물 찾으러 댕기는거 귀찮아서 못가겠더라궁 ㅛ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 살쾡이 세트
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 그렇게 해도 100시간이나 나왔으니...  꼼꼼히 하는 사람은 200시간씩 하더라구요
<HolyKnight> 장인급까지 찾아 썼어유
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 아마
<HolyKnight> 100시간 안될것같아유
<ircCloud^Seony> 사람들 평가만큼 재밌었어요?
<HolyKnight> 아ㄴ깬 퀘가 제법 남아있더라구유
<HolyKnight> 할만했어유
<HolyKnight> 끝까지 한 겜이 올만이네유
<HolyKnight> 나머지 엔딩은
<ircCloud^Seony> 대사 긴거 싫어하는 사람들은 지겨워하던데, 저는 글 읽는건 잘하는 편이라 괜찮았죠
<HolyKnight> 유튜브로 보려구유
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 확장팩은 한 30시간 정도 걸리는데, 그것도 역시 스토리가 아주 재밌습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 두번째 확장팩은 아예 게임 자체를 환골탈태시킨다니까, 시즌패스 사서 첫번째 확장팩부터 해보세요
<HolyKnight> 하츠 오브 스톤인가유
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<HolyKnight> 첨확장이...
<HolyKnight> 그거 엔딩보고난후에
<HolyKnight> 계속 하는거쥬?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<HolyKnight> 새로 시작하는게 아니구유?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅋㄷㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅㄱ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하던거 이어서 계속 할 수 있는 건데, 스토리가 아예 다르죠 .
<ircCloud^Seony> 아주 긴 사이트퀘 하나 하신다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 허
<ircCloud^Seony> 보관함도 생기구요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-23
<ircCloud^Seony> 오버와치 트레일러 퀄러티가 끝내주네요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.dogdrip.net/93870791
<matthewkim> 옙 그래서 결제할 수 밖에 없었습니다 ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럴만하겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 디비전 생각보다 너무 빨리 질려서 고민 중이긴 한데...
<dkj0208_> xchart ¼³Ä¡Çß´õ´Ï ÇѱÛÀÌ ¾È³ª¿Ô¾î¿ä. Áö±Ý ³ª¿Í¿ä ¤Ì.¤Ì
<matthewkim> 음 xchat은 아마 문자셋(?) 그거 설정해야했던걸로 기억해요
<dkj0208_> Çä Áö±Ý ±Û¾¾°¡ ±úÁö°Ô ³ª¿À³×¿ä. ¾îÇà ´Ù¸¥°É·Î ¹Ù²ã¾ß°Ú¾î¿ä.
<ircCloud^Seony> euckr로 되어있으신가보군요
<dkj0208> 썬더버드로 왔어요
<matthewkim> xchat utf-8로 변경해보셨어요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 잘 보이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인코딩이 euckr로 되어있으셨던듯
<dkj0208> cp949로 설정했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 뭐 같은 코드...
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기는 utf-8로 하셔야합니다
<dkj0208> 네 다시 해볼께요~
<matthewkim> 성공하세요!
<dkj0208_xchart> 한글 잘나오는지 테스트 합니다.
<dkj0208> utf-8로 해도 잘보이시나요?
<dkj0208_xchart> 오 잘보여요
<dkj0208> 써니님 감사합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208_xchart> 회사에서 맥북을 잃어버렸는데요. mac address 없고, 패키지 박스에 붙어 있는 part no, serial no로 찾을 수 있을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 돌아다니면서 보이는 맥북 전부 하판 확인할 수 있는거 아니면 못찾죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이클라우드 계정 연결하셨으면 일말의 가능성이야 있겠지만...
<dkj0208_xchart> 그렇군요.. 맥북을 찾을 수가 없군요. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 회사 내에서 잃어버릴 수도 있나요?
<dkj0208_xchart> 네 제가 회사 몇 군데 다녀 봤지만 물건을 잃어버릴수 있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 흠... 맥북이면 뭐 주은 사람이 연락 안할 수는 있겠네요...
<dkj0208_xchart> 그렇죠 ㅜ.ㅜ
<dkj0208_xchart> 그렇습니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 사실 mac 어드레스 있었어도, 주은 사람이 전원버튼 안키고 그냥 그대로 집에 가져가서 os 새로 설치하고 회사 안갖고다니면...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이폰이야 늘상 켜져있는 물건인데다 전원을 한 번이라도 키는 순간 위치가 남으니까 어떻게보면 그나마 가능성이 높긴한데, 놋북은 좀 글쵸...
<ircCloud^Seony> 슬슬 퇴근이나 해야겠네요
<matthewkim> 조심해서 들어가십시오
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 이따 집에서 접속하겠습니다
<dkj0208_xchart> 음... 알아보니까 경찰에 신고 하면 된다고 애플 홈페이지에 확인했어요.. 제품박스랑 영수증 있으면 된대요.
<matthewkim> 한두푼 하는것도 아닌데 꼭 찾으시길 바랍니다.
<matthewkim> 추가로, 회사 동료가 아니길...-_-
<autowiz> 아이고 맥북을 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> http://www.mattkim.xyz:8080/screenshot/2016-03-23-12-49-55.png
<matthewkim> 스크린샷 잘 나오나요?
<HolyKnight> 네
<matthewkim> 오 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ 잘 작동하네요
<dkj0208_xchart> 스크린샷 잘 안나와요
<matthewkim> 아 잘나오는거 확인하고 지웠어요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 홀리님이 확인해주셔서 ㅎㅎ 바로 지웠습니당 ㅋ
<dkj0208_xchart> 넵^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<matthewkim> 어서오십시오
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> samahui_tp: 저 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 입터요.
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 그리고 특히 일본인여친을 가진 한국남자 중에 자꾸 이상한 말 가르치고 좋아하는 이들이 많은데. 그녀가 어디 가서 그런 말 쓰게 되면 근녀가 망신 당할 뿐만 아니라 무엇보다 남친인 당신 수준이 그 정도 밖에 안 된다고 세상에 홍보하고 다니는 꼴이 됨.실제로
<HolyKnight> 내가 아는 어떤 일본여자애는 남친 어머님 봤을 때 초면에 "아 ㅆㅂ, ㅈㄴ 더워요"했다고.
<autowiz> 으음 정신병자라고 생각합니다.
<matthewkim> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아 진짜. 빵터지네요.
<lexlove> 미친....x 이네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 최민수부부이야기가 생각나네요. 강주은에게 한글 가르쳐주면서 욕 가르쳤다고...ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 최민수가 좀 안좋은면이 있지 않나요?
<lexlove> 그닥 관심은 없어요. 최근 강주은 나오는 거 잠시 봤어요.
<ipeter> 예전에는 연기자로 괜찮은 면이 있어서
<ipeter> 좀 호감이었는데
<ipeter> 물의를 일으키는거보고
<ipeter> 좀 실망했어요.
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 9살 아들만 남겨놓고 외출하고 돌아오니......http://pic.twitter.com/oPTvl5dqcp
<Rio__> 와인으로 실행한 프로그램에서 한글 입력이 안 되는데 원인을 찾고 싶습니다. riched 등 필요한 ê±´ 다 설치돼 있고 원래 잘 되다가 갑자기 안 되는데요, 터미널에서 "wine PROGRAM.exe" 명령어로 실행한 경우에는 한글 입력이 잘 되는데 ê·¸ 외의 방식(유니티 패널 아이콘, Alt+F2 실행, 노틸러스에서 열기 등)으로 실행하면 한글 입력이 안 됩ë
<Seony> 와인을 안써서 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 요즘 와인은 한글 입력도 잘되나보군요
<JasonJang> 와인 몇 판을 어떤 호스트 몇 판에 설치 했어요? 그리고 안된다는 한글입력기 이름은 머여요?
<Rio__> 우분투 14.04기반인 elementary OS Freya를 쓰고 있고, 와인 1.6 1.7 1.8에서 모두 동일한 증상입니다. uim과 ibus 둘 다 그러네요.
<Rio__> 원래 와인 1.6에서 잘 되다가 어느 순간 안 되길래 이것저것 새로 깔아 봤는데, 현재는 와인 1.7을 터미널에서 실행하니 정상작동합니다.
<Rio__> 한글이 깨지거나 그런 건 아니고 한영변환키(한/영, Shift+space 모두) 자체가 안 먹는 상태입니다.
<JasonJang> '다솜'입력기로 갈아 타보기를 추천합니다. ^^
<Rio__> 모르는 사이에 새 입력기가 나왔었네요, 한 번 시도해 보겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 저녁 맛있게 드셨나요~?
<matthewkim> 7시에 먹으려고 합니다 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ 전 저녁을 너무 일찍 먹어서 조금 있음 또 배고플 것 같네요
<razgon_irccloud> 오 왔는가?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 나는 저녁 먹으러 인제 퇴근.
<razgon_irccloud> 카레먹으러
<Ferendevelop> razgon_irccloud: ㅠㅠ 부럽습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 부럽긴. 집은 또다른 감옥.
<razgon_irccloud> 알게될거다 곧.
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 며칠 전에 좋아하던 누나 남친 생긴 이후로 아무 생각이 없습니다
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 포기해.
<Ferendevelop> 이미 포기 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 내가 너에게 이야기 하고 싶은건. 손해나는 장사를 해봐야. 이익보는 장사를 알게된다.
<Ferendevelop> 일단 주식 시작해서 손해 나는 장사를 해볼까요?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/252665
<head_irccloud> 얼른 짬쌓아서 게기고 싶네요
<samahui_tp> 개길때는 그냥 개기는 겁니다
<samahui_tp> 전 잠을 자고 싶어요 요즘 너무 바빠서 (일로도 밤샘, 노느라 밤샘) 체력고갈이네요 ㅜㅜ
<head_irccloud> 집돌이 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 와이프가 집순이라서 저도 집돌이 되가는중 ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 해피 부활절입니다. :)
<autowiz> 부활절인건가요?
<autowiz> 저도 부활하고 싶습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 데굴데굴 데굴데굴
<matthewkim> 헛헛
<Ferendevelop> 딩굴딩굴
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 출근했는데 사무실에 아무도 없네요.^^ 커피가 달달합니다.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 조용한 사무실 아침을 즐기시는군요
<lexlove> 네. 부디 천천히 오시길 바랍니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-24
<autowiz> 그 달달함에 저도 숟가락 살포시 올려봅니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 젓가락 올려봅니다 ㅋ
<lexlove> 아직까지 유지중입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이대로 퇴근시간까지 갔으면 하는 작은 소망이 있습니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> 출근했습니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 예전에 다른 회사 면접 받을 때 받았던 성가신 질문이 기억남. "우리 게임 해보셨어요..?" 아니, 면접 보자고 전화 받자마자 스토어에서 다운받고 부랴부랴 캐시질 해가면서 광렙했을게 뻔한걸 나도 알고 너도 알잖아..왜물어봐..
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...ㅜ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 포테토 안녕~~
<autowiz> 물어볼게 있었는데
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 마니아님 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 예 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭘 물어보려한건지 잊어버렸어유
<autowiz> 아 C 에서 #define abc "abcd" 는 되는거 같은데
<autowiz> 아 C 에서 #define abc "10.10.10.100" 은 어떻게 해도 안되더라구요 그냥 변수로 지정하거나 하는 방법 밖에 없겠지요?
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 엥? 안된다고요? 어떻게 안되요?
<autowiz> .(점) 은 무조건 한개 밖에 안된다고 합니다. 따옴표로 묶어도  float 로 인식해버린다고 하네요
<autowiz> 그래서 . (점) 이 두개 이상있으면 점이 두개이상있다고 에러가 납니다. ㅠㅠ
<razgon_irccloud> 맛점하세요
<autowiz> 맛점 하세요~~
<Ferendevelop> IP 주소를 상수화 할려는거면 const로 해도 되지 않나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 급관적으로 변경가능한 부분에 소스파일 윗부분에 defind 하는 암묵적인 규칙이 있으니까능 한번 해볼려고 하는게 안되서
<razgon_irccloud> 엇... 붉은 아랍왕자다.!!
<autowiz> 내가 손으로 defind 부분 replace 시켰음 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어디어디요?
<autowiz> 왕자요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아랍? 산유국? 기름? Feren?
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 아니면 "로 묶어서 float으로 인식된다면 나중에 코드단에서 형 변환은 안될려나요?
<autowiz> #define domain "naver.com" 이런건 되는데 점이 두개 이상인건 안된다고 하더라는 , 일단 회사 개바환경도 그렇고
<autowiz> C 랑 라이브러리 전부 노멀한 상태인데 당황스러움 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 흠 잘 모르겠네요
<HolyKnight> 하
<HolyKnight> 마리아디비 설치해봐떠유. 근데 디나이 ㅠ
<autowiz> 디나이?
<autowiz> 누가감히 거부한건가요?
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 누가 그랬는지 못들으면 오늘 잠을 못잘거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 빨리 낮잠 자고 싶어서 몸부림 치는중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 컴파일러 버전이 어떻게 되세요?
<PotatoGim> 5.3.0 기준으로는 그냥 되긴 하는데...
<autowiz> 5.x 대가 있나요?
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> gcc 4.9 였던거같은데요
<PotatoGim> 음.. 옙 잠시..
<PotatoGim> http://pastebin.com/aevwZ2mW
<PotatoGim> 요런 식으로 테스트 해보면 될까요?
<autowiz> 5.x 가 나온게 맞네요
<PotatoGim> CentOS 6의 4.4.7로 컴파일해보니 되는 것 같기는 한데...
<autowiz> 네 저정도면... 음... 저코드 실행이 될까요?
<PotatoGim> 예, 컴파일해서 실행해보니 찍히네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> printf 에서 MANYDOTS 를 "  " 로 묶어줘야
<autowiz> 으음....
<autowiz> 아 디파인에서 "" 가 그대로 넘어가는군요
<autowiz> gcc 를 기본으로 설치했더니 5가 아니라 4로 설치됐었네요... 역시 감자님 밖에 없습니다.
<autowiz> 뵌김에
<autowiz> libpcap  라이브러리 라이센스가 어떻게 되나요?
<autowiz> 혹시 아실런가 해서 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> BSD네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 제품에 사용하시는거면 막써도 무관...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하긴 libpcap 없으면 너무 힘든 ...
<autowiz> 그렇다고 솔루션들 모두 소스 오픈을 할 수 도 없고
<autowiz> 그럼 마지막입니다.
<PotatoGim> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예
<autowiz> 3월 31일은 무슨 날일까요?
<PotatoGim> ...음...
<PotatoGim> 어렵네요...
<autowiz> 포테토님이 키보드 안가져오고 개기시다가, 제가 직접 찾아가는 날이 될 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 점심은 드셨어요?
<PotatoGim> 윽...ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 반계탕 먹었는데 맛있네요 간만에 아우 좋습니다.
<PotatoGim> 예 돈부리로..ㅎ
<autowiz> 매운거 드시러 독산역 함 오세요~
<PotatoGim> 회사 이사하니 주변에 먹을게 너무 없네요..ㅜ
<autowiz> 사 드릴께 많습니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 먹거리 원정 한번 가겠습니다
<autowiz> 매콤 한 매질 이랑 몽둥이 찜질도 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 너무 매워서... 포기를...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 노노노노  ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그렇게 쉽게 포기하는거 아님 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 키보드는 키캡 도장이 막 벗겨지네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 라면궁물, 김치궁물 튀믄 까져요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 정말 조심스레 사용했는데 그러네요 ㅠㅠ 2중 사출이라고 뭐 각인이 지워지지 않는다더만
<autowiz> 두번째 사출 내용물이 너무 얇게 만들어진거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 제조사에 이의 제기 해도 이런건 안되겠지요?
<JasonJang> 사출물 음각이 파여나갈 정도로 너무 일을 많이해서 ...글켔죠.
<autowiz> 아닙니다 이게 키보드가 불량인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 심지어 이 제품 제가 사고 한달만에 키캡이 신버젼으로 교체가 됐습니다.
<autowiz> 키캡만 지금 따로 살까 생각중입니다. ( 68개 한세트에 1.1만원 입니다. )
<Ferendevelop> 무슨 키보드 쓰고 계셔요?
<autowiz>  http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3401836&keyword=k680 이거 초기버젼입니다.
<autowiz> 나름 싸고 쓸만한거 가기도 하고
<autowiz> F? 키 들 때문에 좀 귀찮고 힘들기도하고 그렇네요
<autowiz> 대신 싸요 공간도 적게 차지하고
<Ferendevelop> 오오 예쁘네요
<autowiz> 바닥 프레임도 짱짱한게 좋습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 오오
<Ferendevelop> 좋은 키보드 한 번 써보고 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 내가 보너스 타면 한개 보내주겠음
<autowiz> 문자로 주소 보내주삼. (다만 보너스 언제 탈지는 미정 ... 5년이 될지 10년이 될지)
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 하하
<autowiz> 감자님 감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예??
<lexlove> 저도 올려봤습니다만 궁금합니다.^^;
<Seony> 내일부터 휴가인데, 막상 생각해보면 한국 가기 전까지 딱히 할 일이 없네요
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 내일 들어오시나요.
<Seony> 아뇨
<lexlove> 내일부터 휴가시구나... 왠지 부러워요.^^
<Seony> 내일부터 5월 1일까지 휴가이고, 한국 가는건 다음주 수요일날 갑니다
<lexlove> 저는 제가 연차를 쓸 수 있을까 궁금합니다.^^;
<Seony> 휴가를 괜히 길게냈나 싶네요
<lexlove> 그정도 기간이면 퇴사하고 다른 회사 입사하는 기분일거 같아요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 한국에선 그렇게 휴가를 못쓰니까...
<lexlove> 저 진짜로 퇴사 후 재입사하는데 한달 걸렸거든요.
<lexlove> 그 기간을 알차게 못쓰고 방콕만 했어요.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 맙소사. 길기도 하죠.
<ipeter> 게다가 그거 유급휴가잖아요.
<lexlove> 완전 부럽지말입니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에만 박혀있는 휴가였으면 퇴사하고 가는 느낌이 날텐데, 저 같은 경우는 집을 멀리 떠나서 다른 곳에서 시간보내다 들어오는 거라 그 정도까진 아닐 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이번에 꼭 뵈었으면 좋겠어요.^^;
<matthewkim> 지금 우분투 포럼에 광고글 도배되어있네요 ㅠ
<matthewkim> http://www.mattkim.xyz:8080/screenshot/2016-03-24-16-01-00.png
<autowiz> 컥
<ipeter> 컥(2)
<lexlove> 헉;;;;
<Seony> phpbb 인젝션했나보네요...
<lexlove> 다 지우신건가요? 저는 도배글이 안보여요.
<Seony> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewforum.php?f=6
<lexlove> 아 보입니다. 자료실에 도배되었군요.^^
<lexlove> 근데 글 올린사람 지금도 접속중이네요?
<lexlove> 지금 작업중이군요.  ㅡ.ㅡ
<matthewkim> 네; 누군지 몰라도 반가워서 쪽지보내볼까 했는데 -.-;;
<Seony> 그게, 페이지를 로딩할 때마다 접속 중인 것으로 나타내는 거라, 글 올리고 나가면 한동안은 접속해있는 걸로 나올 거에요
<autowiz> 실시간으로 올라오고 누가 지우고 그러는거 같은데요
<lexlove> 아..
<Seony> php 세션타임이 10분이라, 아마도 10분간은 계속 있을 거에요
<autowiz> 해당 유저 글쓰기를 막아버려야 할텐데
<lexlove> 글이 계속 올라오는 거 같네요
<Seony> 뭐 관리자가 알아서 하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 몇일동안 방치되지만 않으면 괜찮겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 한시부터 지금까지 글 쓰고 있네요
<Seony> 페북에다 얘기해놨으니까 조치하겠죠
<lexlove> 오늘은 작은 소망이 이루어지나봅니다. 계속 혼자 있네요.
<Seony> 마음이 편안하시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이럴줄 알았으면 작은 소망을 조금 더 큰 것으로 바랄걸 그랬어요.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 네 완전 편합니다.^^
<Seony> 골 때리는 영어배우기라는 영상 안보신 분 있으면 심심할 때 보세요.  엄청 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우연히 혼자 보다가 웃다쓰러질뻔했는데 또 봐도 웃기네요
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWxtBAdroYc
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 친구분이 너무 불쌍해요.
<lexlove> 재미있네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이거 갈수록 더 웃겨요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 차장님 오셔서 더는 못봐요.ㅠㅠ 집에가서 봐야겠어요.^^
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영어 잘하는 방법이라는 강의인데 의외로 내용이 상당히 괜찮네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amRnDRo5SAc
<ipeter> Seony: 노트북이 주문제작 다 되었고 이제 중국이서 엔젤 아주머니 집으로 날아가고 있습니다.
<Seony> 오오 좋으시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 오오
<ipeter> Seony: 심쿵심쿵 합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 뭐 사셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<matthewkim> 즐퇴하십시오~
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 이미 가버리시다니.
<matthewkim> 역시 퇴근은 빠르게!
<ipeter> lenovo x1 carbon 4th 샀습니다.
<ipeter> i7-6600
<ipeter> ram 16g요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 오늘 주식이 폭락해서
<ipeter> 속이 쓰리네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한국 가면 언어교환 할만한 외국인들 찾을 수 있을까 모르겠네요
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 오오 부럽습니다
<Ferendevelop> ipeter:  나중에 후기 부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이태워 가서 아무나 잡고 얘기하시면 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz>     ㄴ
<Ferendevelop> 전 영어를 자연스럽게 써보고 싶어요
<Seony> 아무나 붙잡고 말시키는거 민폐 아닌가요 ㅋ
<ipeter_> hi
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_:  어서오세요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 지금 도서관입니다.
<matthewkim> 오 광고도배 해결되었네요
<ipeter_> !?
<ipeter_> 아 아까 말씀하신 그거요?
<matthewkim> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 흡
<ipeter_> 이거 또 이상합니다.
<ipeter_> 재접하고 오겠습니다.
<matthewkim> 신성한 야근 시작이네욤 헤헿
<Seony> 흐 고생하시네요
<ipeter_> 고생하십니다.
<ipeter_> 매튜님은 어느분야에 계세요?
<matthewkim> 소프트웨어임니당 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 허허
<ipeter_> 많은 가르침을 받겠습니다.
<matthewkim> 아닙니다 저도 완전 초보라서 배우면서 하고 있습니다 ㅠ
<autowiz> 고요한밤 거룩한 밤 입니다.
<ipeter_> 후후
<ipeter_> 오즈님
<ipeter_> 고요하고 거룩한 밤입니다.
<autowiz> 제다이가 뭔가요?
<autowiz> 스타워즈 아시는분들 설명 좀 부탁드립니다.
<matthewkim> 평화지키는 조직? 같은거 아닐까요?
<autowiz> 그렇다고 하네요 . 저는 그 꺼먼 마스트 쓴놈들이 제다이 인줄
<dkj0208_> 검은 마스크 쓴 사람 다스베이더 말씀하신가요? 그는 제다이 맞아아요.
<PotatoGim> 에고... 저도 일 시작~ ㅜ
<matthewkim> ㅠㅠ 고생하십시오
<dkj0208_> 저는 매거진 만드는 중... ㅜ.ㅜ
<matthewkim> 오오~ 매거진!
<matthewkim> 뭐에 관한건지 여쭤봐도 되나요 ㅎ
<dkj0208_> 보청기 관련 매거진이예요~
<matthewkim> 할아버지 살아계실 때 하나 해드렸어야했는데 ㅠ 잘 못들으시니까 이야기 하기 싫어했는데 많이 후회됩니다 ㅠ
<dkj0208_> 안타깝습니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<ipeter_> 갑자기 우울해지네요.
<matthewkim> 제가 괜한소릴 ^^;
<head-home> 허허
<head-home> 졸리네유 굿밤되시길!
<matthewkim> 넵 안녕히가세요
<PotatoGim> 저도 내일을 위해 퇴장~! ㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕히가십시오
<matthewkim> ㅎㅎ 저도 이만 가보겠습니다 고생하십시오.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-25
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 좋은 날입니다.^^
<razgon_irccloud> 굳모닝요.
<razgon_irccloud> 오늘 택배 보내기로 햇습니다. 도착하시는 시점에는 충분히 도착할겁니다.
<Seony> 아 넵 감사합니다
<razgon_irccloud> 어머님께 언질을..
<Seony> 네 전해드리겠습니다
<razgon_irccloud> 테스트는 해보았는데. 잘되더군요. 단, 도심지에서만 잘됩니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저희집이 도심지라 아마 괜찮을 것 같아요
<razgon_irccloud> 옙
<autowiz> 금요일이 돌아왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아.... 입사후 최고로 바쁩니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 입사후 최고라니 고생이 많으십니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> lexlove, 어제가 폭풍전야이셨군요
<lexlove> 그랬군요. 어제 하루종일 놀았는데 이렇게 일이 몰아치네요.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> =)
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 우연히도 안바쁜날 바로 다음날 바쁘면 참 여러가지 생각이 듭니다.
<autowiz> 힘들다, 힘든데, 힘들겠지, 힘드네 등등
<ipeter> 혹시 음악스트리밍 서비스 유료로 내고 들으시는분 어떤것을 이용하시나요?
<ipeter> 저는 보통 네이버를 이용하는데,
<ipeter> 다른것 추천해주실만한것 있나요?
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 엠넷요
<razgon_irccloud> 추천은 안합니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 이점은 엠넷의 음악들을 먼저 편하게 들을수 있는데.
<razgon_irccloud> 저처럼 힙합 좋아하시는 거 아니면 비추에요
<razgon_irccloud> 그리고 제가 티빙을 잘봐서요.
<razgon_irccloud> 연결되서 하면 가격이 할인됩니다.
<autowiz> 아~ 라즈곤님 힙합좋아하시는구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 힙 더하기 힙  좋아합니다.
<autowiz> 힙중엔 브라질리언 힙이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 전 Apple Music 쓰고 있습니다
<autowiz> 일리네어 랑 바비에 꼽혀서 작년엔 1년내내 그노래들만 들었네요
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일리네어 샘플링도 좋고 라임도 좋고  새로운 세상에 살고 있는 듯한 느낌입니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 비트가 좋죠.
<razgon_irccloud> AOMG도 괜찮고요.
<autowiz> 박재범도 그냥 가수나 연예인이 아니라 아티스트가 되어가고 있는느낌...
<razgon_irccloud> ㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 저도 코딩 아티스트가 되고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 저 스폰 해주실분~~  ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 그러나 요즘 대세는 지아코!
<razgon_irccloud> 약점이 메세지가 없는게 약점이지만. 그나이에 진지할 필요는 ...ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 일리네어도 욕먹는게.. 비트만 좋고 메세지가 없어서.
<razgon_irccloud> 그래도 연결고리의 메타의 피처링은 신의 한수!
<ipeter> gb.
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 애플뮤직에 가요들도 많이 나오나요?
<ipeter> 가요는 한번도 확인을 않해봤습니다.
<autowiz> 일리네어 가사가의 맥락은 다 같긴한데 저는 메시지가 있는듯한
<razgon_irccloud> 그렇죠. 돈자랑.ㅋ
<autowiz> 작년에 쇼미더머니 공연 보러 갈뻔 ,, 지코든 누구든 한번 보고 싶어서
<razgon_irccloud> 지아코도..
<razgon_irccloud> 자기 자신이 피땀어린 노력으로 이렇게 잘한다.
<razgon_irccloud> 자랑하는 스웨그.
<razgon_irccloud> 근데 비트 가 정말 좋음.
<razgon_irccloud> 저스트 뮤직의 천재노창도 괜찮아요
<autowiz> 아 천재노창 앨범 전체 듣는데 정말 천재인가 하는 생각이 ...
<Seony> 흐... 저는 힙합 진짜 싫어하는 장르입니다...
<autowiz> (사실은 살짝 들다가 말았습니다. 잘하긴 하는건 맞지만 ^^)
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 거의 대부분 다 있는 편이에요
<autowiz> 서니님은 싫어하셔도 주위에 듣는사람은 많이 있겠지요?
<Ferendevelop> 가끔 한두개 없는건 따로 구매해서 library에 넣는 편입니다
<razgon_irccloud> 비트는 잘만들어요
<razgon_irccloud> VASCO의 DON이라는 곡은 정말. 비트 괜찮아요
<razgon_irccloud> 단. 문제는 형식을 깨려는 노력을 많이 하는데.
<razgon_irccloud> 생각만큼 썩.
<autowiz> 20대때 제일 많이 위로가 됐던 노래는 eminem 에 Lose  Yourself
<razgon_irccloud> 오히려 대중적으로는 기리보이가 낫죠
<autowiz> 천재노창은 자기 앨범보다 피쳐링한 곳들이 더 퀄리티가 좋은...
<razgon_irccloud> ㅇㅇ
<razgon_irccloud> 원래 비트메이커 이자 프로듀서이죠.
<razgon_irccloud> 근데 할사람 없으니 지가 훅는듯
<razgon_irccloud> 훅=hook
<autowiz> 천재노창 개인앨범 3곡정도 들으면서 드는 생각이, 와우 이건 호불호가 좀 갈리겠는데 ... 하는 생각이 들더라구요
<autowiz> 능력이 없는 저는 부럽기만 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> dP
<razgon_irccloud> 예
<autowiz> 이제 살쪄서 춤도 잘 안되고 ㅠㅠ 5춘기인지 6춘기 인지 .. 우울증 올려고 합니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 독창적으로 만들려고 노력을 하는 모습이 좋아요.
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가우스전자 시즌 시작했었네요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 앗? 보시나요?
<Seony> 시즌1 때부터 봤지
<Ferendevelop> 오오 그러셨군요 저랑 같네요ㅋㅋ
<stypr> 여기에 채용공고 홍보해도 되나요
<Seony> 이번은 허락해드리죠 ㅎㅎ
<stypr> 엇
<stypr> 죄송합니다 다른 채널이네요
<stypr> ㅋㅋㅋ IRC 채널이 너무 많네요
<stypr> 가끔 헷갈리는.. ㅜ
<stypr> 안습적인 상황이 있네요
<autowiz> 뭐 그러실 수 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Day One 2 무료 행사 때문에 난리네요
<autowiz> 어디에서 하는 행사 인가요?
<Ferendevelop> Apple에서 공식적으로 무료로 뿌리고 있습니다.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이름이 왠지 아이폰앱 이름 같은데...
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 맞아요! iOS / OS X에서 일기 작성으로 킬러 앱일꺼에요
<Seony> 앱스토어 가니까 $4.99인데
<Ferendevelop> Apple Store 앱을 다운로드 받아서 거기서 리딤을 받아야해요
<Seony> app store앱은 원래 있는거잖아
<Ferendevelop> 아뇨아뇨
<Ferendevelop> app store에 appled이 만든 apple store 앱이 따로 있어요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/apple-store/id375380948?mt=8
<Seony> 아 애플스토어...
<Seony> 이건 예전부터 설치되어있었는데... 그럼 리딤 못받는갑네 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그 Apple Store 앱안에서 리딤 받으면 되요!
<Seony> 이해가 안되는데... 리딤을 받는다는 메뉴 자체가 없는데
<Ferendevelop> Apple Store 앱 열면 iPad Pro 구매 화면 뜨잖아요? Featured 탭에
<Ferendevelop> 그 밑으로 쭉 스크롤 하다 보면 아이폰 케이스쪽 부분 바로 아래에 "Download Day One 2 free" 있어요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 중간설명 다 생략하고 무작정 리딤 받으라고 하면 누가 이해할 수 있겠어... 화면을 스크롤해서 아래로 내려보라고 해야 알지...
<Seony> 딴데서 찾아서 받았어
<Ferendevelop> 맞네요, 제가 설명이 좀 부족했네요ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 어떤 리플에, 써보면 공짜인 이유를 알게된다네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 Day One 앱도 받아놓고 한 번도 안썼는데..
<Ferendevelop> 저도 예전에 Day One 앱 무료 행사 할 때 받고 한 번도 안 써봤어요
<HolyKnight> 위쳐3 나머지 엔딩을 유튜브로 다 봤네유.
<HolyKnight> 이제 확장팩 좀 해봐야겠네유.
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 학교에서 맥제품 할인해서 판매하네요.
<ipeter> 교육할인이요.
<ipeter> 신학기긴 신학기인가 봅니다.
<ipeter> 학생들의 옷차림도 따뜻해지니 참 보기좋게 봄옷으로 바뀌어가고 있구요.
<razgon_irccloud> day one이라면 일기쓰는 앱이죠?
<lexlove> 출장갑니다~~
<autowiz> 조심히 잘 다녀오세요~~
<Ferendevelop> razgon_irccloud: 네 맞아요
<razgon_irccloud> 이거 구입해야 되나? 일기도 안쓰는데.ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> razgon_irccloud: 아뇨, 지금 무료로 뿌리고 있어요. 한 번 받기라도 해보세요ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> iso?
<razgon_irccloud> osx?
<Ferendevelop> iOS에 한해서 뿌리고 있어요!
<razgon_irccloud> 아니. 5.49달러라구..
<Ferendevelop> 그게 좀 복잡해요
<Ferendevelop> 미국 계정으로 로그인 하셔서 미국 앱 스토어에 "Apple Store"라는 앱을 다운로드 받고
<razgon_irccloud> 아.. 백2더맥에서 나오나?
<razgon_irccloud> 아..ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Apple Store 앱 열고 쭉 내리다 보면 Day One 2 Free Download 있는데 그걸로 받아야 해요
<Ferendevelop> 참고로 거기서 받는 리딤 코드는 한국 스토어에서 유효해서 한국 스토어에서 써도 되요
<razgon_irccloud> 귀찮...ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 일기쓰기.ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://boxnwhis.kr/2016/03/25/how_to_be_a_developer_as_a_statistician.html
<ipeter_> ~/ 이게 어떤 표시일까요?
<ipeter_> 디렉토리에서요.
<ipeter_> 아.. +_+ 진짜 완전 바닥으로 추락했네요..ㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 홈 디렉토리 아니에요?
<dkj0208> 홈디렉토리 맞아요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<JasonJang> 오늘 낮에 내 사무실로    몇 번 본 이가 찾아와서 USB메모리 내주면서 분명 저장한 HWP 파일1장 인쇄해 달라길레 메모리를 꼽았더니..
<JasonJang> 이미 랜섬웨어 감염된....후딱 뽑고, 랜선 뽑고...ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 이미 랜섬웨어 감염된 USB....USB 후딱 뽑고, 랜선 뽑고...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> PC 는 괜찮으세요?
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 녭, 아직까진....ㅠㅠ       ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> 그나마 다행이십니다.
<bluedusk> 저런..
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 hwp 따위 ..쓰질 않..
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 초중고 언젠가 교장선생님이 운동장조회중 훈화말씀을 하시며 계속 화단에 쓰레기를 버리면 매점을 없앤다고 30분간 열변을 토하셨던게 기억난다 15분쯤 되었을때부터 매점아저씨가 단상 뒤 화단에서 쓰레기를 줍기 시작하셨기 때문에.. (교장:눈치채지못함
<ipeter__> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_irccloud> 리하이
<razgon_irccloud> 저녁 삼겹살 먹고 온 라즈곤입니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 아주아주 맛있었습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 단. 문제는 양이 너무적은게 흠.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ipeter__> 음식점에서 드셨나봐요?
<commania> 한켠에 irssi를 띄워두고
<commania> 웹서핑하다가 엄청난걸 봐버렸습니다
<commania> 90년대 한국통신에서 보급하던 하이텔 단말기에 시리얼포트로 *nix PC를 물리면
<commania> 터미널로 사용이 가능하군요;;
<commania> 201X년식 맥북에 물린 후기글도 있는 걸 보니 요즘도 되나봅니다?
<commania> 하이텔 단말기를 하나 구해서... IRC용으로 사용을?
<Ferendevelop> http://www.2cpu.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hardware_2014&wr_id=34913
<Ferendevelop> 오오 본격 아얄씨 머신인가요
<commania> 중고딩나라엔 역시 있군요ㅋㅋ;;
<commania> 근데 7만원...;;
<Ferendevelop> 어라 POS 기계가 마감을 안 내주네요
<commania> 광주광역시 매물이라 그냥 가져오면 되는데
<commania> 취미삼아 사보기엔 넘 비싸군요
<commania> 골동품이니...
<Ferendevelop> 7만원이면 비싸긴 해요
<commania> 아까의 광주 7만원 매물은 모니터 상태가 완전 좋은데
<commania> 다른 4만원 짜리는 모니터가 반쯤 맛이 간것같고
<commania> 다른 5만원짜리 하나는 위의 글의 제품처럼 레터박스 출력이 되네요
<commania> 20년이 넘은 제품이라 상태도 들쭉날쭉...
<razGon_Nexus5x> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Nexus5x> 이기기로 처음 연결합니다
<commania> 넥5 구입하셨군요
<Ferendevelop> razGon_Nexus5x: 오오 드디어!!!
<razGon_Nexus5x> 예
<razGon_Nexus5x> 아직 핸폰유심을 옮기진 못했습니다
<razGon_Nexus5x> 지점가서 해야되더라구요
<Ferendevelop> razGon_Nexus5x: 직접 유심 다운로드 하면 되지 않아요?
<razGon_Nexus5x> 유심을 다운로드해?
<razGon_Nexus5x> 유심이 이전건 마이크로유심.  이건 나노유심
<Ferendevelop> 아하...
<razGon_Nexus5x> 안드로이드 플레이어 어느게 좋을까요?
<Ferendevelop> 2,046,382,5원 25일 마감!!!
<Ferendevelop> razGon_Nexus5x: 안드로이드 플레이어요?
<razGon_Nexus5x> 가장선호되는
<Ferendevelop> 글쎄요.. 안드로이드 플레이어는 잘 몰라서
<Ferendevelop> matthewkim: 어서오세요!
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 :)
<Ferendevelop> 이 늦은 시간까지 안 주무시고 뭐하고 계신가요~?
<matthewkim> 전 내일 휴일이라서  ㅋㅋ 아니 오늘이군요 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 오오 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Nexus5x> 부럽네여 저는 내일부터 엄청 바빠진 지라... ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 헛 주말부터 바빠지는건가요
<Ferendevelop> 저도 오늘부터는 바빠지네요..ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> :0
<razGon_Nexus5x> 모레 학회가 있어서요
<razGon_Nexus5x> 일단은 서울은 갤스4와 함께
<razGon_Nexus5x> 지금은 공폰중입니다
<Ferendevelop> 내일 지점 방문에서 SIM 카드 달라고 하시면 되죠~
<razGon_Nexus5x> 들를시간없어
<Ferendevelop> 그 정도로 바쁘시군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Nexus5x> 1시에 진료종료 2시에 열차
<Ferendevelop> 아 일찍 가시네요!
<razGon_Nexus5x> 4시반에 광화문가서 이모부와 같이 보고
<razGon_Nexus5x> 7시나 반경에 교대역에 숙소로
<razGon_Nexus5x> usb c타입이 좀 연결이 편하군요.  고속충전이 지원되면서부터 아주 좋음
<Ferendevelop>  개인적으로 모든 모바일 디바이스에 USB-C Type이 채용되었음 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 애플은 라이트닝 몇 년 좀 갈 것 같고요...
<commania> 애플은 라이트닝 버리는 게 더 골치아플걸요
<commania> 30핀 악세서리 토사구팽당한지 몇년이나 지났다고...
<Ferendevelop> 그건 그렇죠...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아직 못주무시고 계시는군요
<matthewkim> 오늘은 안자고 있는거에요 ㅋㅋ내일 노는 날이라서
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 아니 오늘 노는 날이라서요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 좀 피곤하고 졸리긴 한데
<autowiz> 잠들긴 아깝고
<matthewkim> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다 고생하십시오 :)
<Seony> 들어가세요
<Ferendevelop> 으어어 졸립네요ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 일 마치면 집 가서 바로 누어 자야겠어요ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-26
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 얼마든지 지른 아이패드 가지고 카페와는 하고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자동 맞춤법의 피해자가 되셨군요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영어로 쓸 때는 참 편한데, 한글로 쓰면 가장 필요없는 기능이 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 가끔은 도움이 되기도 하는데
<razGon_i7> 아이패드미니 신품 산지 6개월된 16기가 짜리 15만원이면 득템인가요?
<razGon_i7> 사용빈도는 신주급.
<head_irccloud> 와우
<head_irccloud> 맞춤끈다는걸 깜빡 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 스케차 연습하려고 삿는데 너무 맘이듭나다 책도 넣어서 다닐수 있어서 좋구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 득탬이신거 같은데요 라즈곤님 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 레어는 아니어도 쉽게 볼 수 는 없는 가격이 아닐런지
<razGon_i7> 예 친한 형님께서 아이패드 추천해 드렷는데... 불편하시다고.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그렇다면 산지 2년정도 된 아이패드미니1세대 16기가는 언박스상태에서 중고로 팔면 얼마정도 될까요?
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=151&b=bullpen2&id=4716218&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<razGon_i7> 홀리님 제주도세요?
<HolyKnight> 아니유. 경기도에 살아유.
<razGon_i7> 그러시군요.
<autowiz> ㅎㄷㄷ 하네요 ㅠㅠ
<hun> 물어보고 싶은데
<hun> 물어봐도됩니까?
<hun> hey
<hun> I want to ask something
<hun> oh no
<Seony> hun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/digital/newsview/20160325211505326
<HolyKnight> http://newspeppermint.com/2016/03/22/skills-forever/
<DarkCircle> 라즈곤님 간만에 비싼 머신을 장만하셨나보네요 :D
<HolyKnight> http://m.ppomppu.co.kr/new/bbs_view.php?id=freeboard&no=4654828&category=
<HolyKnight> https://medium.com/happyprogrammer-in-jeju/3-8-%ED%8C%90%EA%B5%90-%EA%B8%B4%EA%B8%89-%EC%B6%9C%EC%9E%A5-24%EC%8B%9C-3bad70af3176
<HolyKnight> http://i.imgur.com/yz30OCF.jpg
<HolyKnight> http://www.insight.co.kr/newsRead.php?ArtNo=55709
<autowiz> 커피숍 가면 보통 몇시간까지 개겨도 되나요?
<autowiz> 혹은 음료 한번 더 시키면 연장? 되나요?
<autowiz> 5~6 시간정도 종로에서 작업할 일이 있는데 주차 + 시간때우기 정도로 6시간정도를 보내야하는데 , 조언 부탁드립니다.
<autowiz> https://tvzil.com/?m=bbs&bid=forum_tvzil&uid=296478&s=
<autowiz> 파코즈에 올라온 그림 같기도 한데 , 정확한 출처나 집계는 어디서 했는지 모르겠으나
<autowiz> 한국 접속사이트 탑50 ... 이라고 합니ㅏㄷ.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 설마 지금도 일하시는 중은 아니겠죠 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 커피숍 8시간 개겨봤는데 작은데 아니면 큰 문제 없습니다.
<autowiz> http://blog.naver.com/purplecrom/220592071656
<autowiz> 주말에 갈꺼라서 종일 무료주차된다는곳이 있네요 . 마침 위치도 가깝고
<JasonJang> http://xmodulo.com/move-unity-launcher-bottom-ubuntu.html
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-27
<stypr> xenial xerus 사용해보고 있는데 굉장히 좋네요
<JasonJang> 오오~ 말씀 감사
<stypr> 아직 가끔가다가 발생하는 버그들이 있긴한데... 정식 릴리즈 되면
<stypr> 사소한 버그는 전부 해결될것 같네요
<test> ㅎㅇ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<givemelinux> 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz> 닉네임이 자꾸 바뀌시는 그분이신거지요?
<givemelinux> 자꾸는 아니구요. 한번 바꿨어요.
<givemelinux> 전에 마테 리눅스 테마에서 우분투 인터페이스 복원 관해 질문 했던 사람이에요.
<matthewkim> 안녕하십니까~
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<givemelinux> 저 혹시 궁금한점이 있어요.
<givemelinux> 기업에서 LVM 많이 사용 하나요?
<givemelinux> 추상적이긴 하지만, 얼만큼 사용하는지 궁금해요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 토요일인데 티비 볼 것도 없고 게임도 재미없고 심심하군요..
<givemelinux> 오늘 일요일 아닌가요?
<Seony> 제가 사는 곳은 토요일입니다
<givemelinux> 부럽습니다.
<Seony> 부러울 게 뭐 있나요.  시간은 똑같이 가는 건데요
<givemelinux> 해외에서 일을 하시는군요.!!!
<givemelinux> 헬조선 탈출 성공!!!
<Seony> 뭐 탈출일 것까지야 있나요.  어차피 사람사는데 다 똑같은데요
<givemelinux> 아니에요. 여긴 지옥이에요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 외국은 천국일 거 같으세요? ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 미국, 유럽, 호주는 한국보다는 나을 것 같아요.
<Seony> 저도 한국에서 직장생활 하다가 외국 나온 사람이라 다 겪어봐서 하는 얘깁니다
<Seony> 나은 면도 있지만 반대로 나쁜 면도 있죠
<givemelinux> 그렇긴 하죠...
<Seony> 거기가 지옥 같으면 왜 유학 마치고 다들 돌아가겠어요?
<Seony> 다 장단점이 있기 때문에 그런 겁니다.
<givemelinux> 그렇긴 하지만요...
<DarkCircle> Seony / ~(~_~)~ 흐느적
<Seony> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(_ _ )~ 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 혹시 솔라리스에서 ...
<DarkCircle> Drw-rw--- 이런식으로 된 파일 보신 적 있나요?
<Seony> 아 솔라리스 만져본지 오래되서 기억이 안나네요
<Seony> 구글링하면 안나오나요?
<DarkCircle> 요새 진행중인게 있는데
<DarkCircle> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_file_types
<DarkCircle> 이거 아래쪽에 보면 Door 라는 특수 파일이 있다(...........)고 하더군요
<DarkCircle> 솔라리스에서만 볼 수 있다고 -0-;
<Seony> 정말 설명에 솔라리스에만 구현되어있다고 적혀있꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> IPC 소켓인거 같은데
<Seony> 솔라리스는 참... ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> UI에서는 그냥 door라고 되어 있길래
<DarkCircle> 이게 뭐지 ... 하는 중입니다. ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<Seony> inter-process communication btw client and server라고 했으니, 소켓 비슷할 거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 별 특이한걸 보겠네요. 옛날에 겉핥기로 솔라리스 잠깐 만지다가 포기했더니 별 희한한게 -ㅅ- ...
<givemelinux> 혹시 lvm 사용 하시나요?
<Seony> 네 가끔
<Seony> 기업에서는 lvm 잘 안씁니다.  필요없어요
<Seony> 레이드 카드 달려있는데요 뭐 굳이 lvm 쓸 필요가...
<givemelinux> 그렇군요...
<Seony> lvm 쓸 정도면 레이드 카드도 안달린 서버라는 뜻...
<givemelinux> lvm은 기본적으로 사용할줄 알아야 하나요?
<givemelinux> 특히 서버 관리자나 서버 엔지니어 입장에서요.
<givemelinux> 엔트리급이요.
<Seony> 당연하죠
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> lvm 툴 자체야 사용법을 익혀야겠지만, 결국 lvm을 사용한다는 게 결국 물리적인 디스크와 그걸 구성하는 논리적인 파티션이라는 개념을 이해한다는 의미니깐요
<givemelinux> 그렇군요...
<Seony> givemelinux, 한국에서야 모르겠지만, 해외에서 하드디스크 잘못 다루다가 파티션 날려먹으면 회사에서 직원한테 소송 거는 일도 생깁니다.
<givemelinux> 파티션 작업하기 전에 백업하지 않을까요?
<Seony> 아무리 백업이 있어도, 그걸 다시 복원하는데에는 그만큼 시간이 걸리고, 그 시간동안 서비스가 멈추잖아요
<Seony> 회사에서 열받으면 담당 직원한테 소송을 거는 경우도 있어요.  그래서 해외에서 일한다고 다 좋은게 아니라는 뜻
<DarkCircle> 백업을 뜨기 전에 파티션이 있어야 백업을 하지요 ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 하드디스크 작업할 때는 조낸 긴장 타면서 일하게 되죠...
<Seony> 엔터키 하나 칠 때마다 내가 맞게 작업하고 있는건지 두번세번 확인해야하고...
<DarkCircle> 내가 작업하는 디렉터리가 어디인지 쉴새없이 pwd를 치면서 확인해야 하고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 그래서 PS1에 그냥 전체 경로 넣어버립니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어설프게 쉘 스크립트 걸어놨다 꼬이면 (먼산)
<Seony> 얼마 전에 뭔 작업 하나 했는데 가상머신이 통째로 날아간줄 알고 심장이 얼마나 벌렁벌렁했던지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 손 끝이 키보드 위에서 쫄깃!
<Seony> 큰 힘에는 그만한 책임이 따른다는 피터 파커 삼촌의 유언을 명심해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 무려 ... sudo UI 메시지에 있는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 토요일 심심하다고 하셨잖아요. 이 영화 보시는게 어때요?
<Seony> 엥?  어떤 UI요?
<DarkCircle> 아마 8개월 이내로 sudo가 한글화 상태로 나올겝니다.
<Seony> 영화 볼거 뭐 재밌는거 있나요?
<Seony> 아......
<givemelinux> http://movie.daum.net/moviedetail/moviedetailMain.do?movieId=67079
<Seony> 레이드1은 봤어요
<Seony> 2를 봐야하는데...
<Seony> 레이드 보여주신 김에 2 알아봐야겠네요
<Seony> 스타워즈 7 보면 레이드 팀이 깜짝 출연하죠 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 저도 레이드 영화 안꺼내려고 했었는데요.
<matthewkim> Ex machina 보셨어요?
<matthewkim> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0470752/
<givemelinux> 레이드 카드 얘기를 꺼내셔서...
<Seony> 아뇨 이건 무슨 영화에요?
<matthewkim> 인공지능 이야기 ㅋㅋ 요즘 알파고 때문에 문득 생각났어요
<Seony> 오오 역시 저도 컴쟁이라 이런 것도 끌리네요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋ 역시 혹시 안보셨다면 끌리실거라 생각했습니다
<Seony> 옛날에 한 20년 전에 론머맨이라는 영화가 있었는데, 그게 지금 나오는 VR에 관련된 영화죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어릴 때 그거보고 상당히 충격받았는데..
<givemelinux> 저도 그 영화 봤어요.
<Seony> 아마존 프라임 목록에 있는 영화네요
<Seony> 이따 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 30~35년전에는 직접 그려다가 카메라 움직이면서 찍고 그랬는데
<DarkCircle> 이젠 다 그래픽 머신으로 ㄲㄲㄲ ...
<givemelinux> 지상파 방송에서 그 영화 나왔어요.
<givemelinux> "8개월 이내로 sudo가 한글화 상태" 하신 말씀이 sudo 명령어 맞나요?
<Seony> 네.  그거 아니면 다른 단어가 없죠
<givemelinux> 그렇군요...
<givemelinux> 아...
<givemelinux> 전 이만 공부 해야 하므로 실례 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> 저는 게임하러...
<givemelinux> 다음에 또 올게요.
<chann> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> chann: 안녕하세요.
<matthewkim> 어서오십시오
<Ferendevelop> 슬슬 벛꽃 피는데 벛꽃 보러 가고 싶네요ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 멎꽃
<Ferendevelop> 벚꽃
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅡ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요!
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요!!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<razGon_Nxs5x> 후...  학회 서울에 다녀오고 난뒤에 정신없이 도착
<autowiz> 라그곤님 피곤하시겠어요...
<autowiz> 제가 힘나게 뽀뽀라도 ?
<autowiz> 아 아니 안마라도 ...  여친한테 하는말이 왜 여기서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 새로운 하루가 시작되었습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘 하루도 수고하십시요~~
<Ferendevelop> autowiz님도 힘내세요~~
<autowiz> Feren 군도 힘내요~~
<Ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ 감사합니다~
<razGon_Nxs5x> 내일 아니. 있다가  뵈어요
<autowiz> 좋은밤 되세요~
<matthewkim> 안녕히가세요
<autowiz> 아 ㅎㅎ 제가 가는게 아니라 라즈-곤님 쉬러 가시는거 같아서요
<matthewkim> 아 ㅋㅋ 넵 재접하느라 못봤네요 라즈곤님 쉬세요~
<Seony> 이미 가신듯 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 헛 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네~ 벌써 주무시러 가셨으나 마음만이라도 전해졌으면 해서 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 16.04가 기다려집니다
<Seony> 릴리즈 날짜 언제에요?
<matthewkim> 4월 21일로 알고있습니다
<Seony> 한 달 남았군요
<matthewkim> 넵 ㅎㅎ 벌써 업그레이드 준비를 하고 있습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 데탑이야 뭐 상관없긴 한데, 서버들은 슬슬 고민해봐야할 시기가 오겠네요...
<Seony> 중요한 서버들 대부분이 12.04인데 뭐 업글한다고 크게 문제 생기진 않겠지만 그래도 선뜻 나서서는 못하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 개인서버가 아니면 상당히 고민되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 개인서버면 고민 안하죠
<Seony> 사실 이런 문제 때문에 예전에 캐노니컬에서 롤링릴리즈로 나간다고 발표했을 때 정말 좋았는데 갑자기 취소되서...
<Seony> 그렇다고 데비안으로 서버 돌리기에는 안정버전은 버전이 너무 낮구요...
<Seony> 커피나 한 잔 내려야겠네요
<matthewkim> 롤링릴리즈 왜 취소되었을까요? 그거 좋은거 같은데
<Seony> 이유는 알려지지 않은 거 같던데요
<autowiz> 배고프네요 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 그러합니다 ㅠ
<autowiz> 보고싶습니다.
<matthewkim> 무엇을 보고싶으십니까
<razGon_i7HSW> 후...
<razGon_i7HSW> 겨우 출근..
<razGon_i7HSW> 이번주도 좋은 한주 되시고 3월 마무리를 잘하시길..
<razGon_i7HSW> 어서오세요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-20
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<PotatoGim> 토욜날 못 뵈서 아쉽네요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 감자 안뇽~~ ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> ^^
<drake_kr> 흐어어
<drake_kr> 전직할까...
<jasonKR> dra ke_kr: 잠은 언제 주무시나?!!    새벽에 열띤 대화, 아니 밤새도록 열나게 쳇질 하셨? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 어느덧 점심시간
<bluedusk> jasonKR:  절 버리고 토요일날 만나서 고기 드시니깐 좋으신가요?
<jasonKR> 그쵸~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 아 피곤해
<PotatoGim> 아... 실수로 슬랙 초대장을 지워버렸...
<PotatoGim> 이거 다시 받을 방법이 없을까요...
<PotatoGim> 다시 신청하니 이미 보냈다고 나오네요...ㅜ
<razGon_KJ> 안녕하세요? 맛점 하셧서요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 어드민한테 다시 요청하는 방법 외엔 없을듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 슬랙 초대장이 뭔가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: Slack이라고 팀 커뮤니케이션 앱이 있는데 그건 사용할려면 초대를 받아야 할 수 있어요.
<autowiz_> 아하 그런거구만 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<drake_kr> 배고파..
<drake_kr> autowiz_: 밥사줘요
<bluedusk> autowiz_:  고기 사주세요
<jun_> autowiz_ 고기 사주세요~
<bluedusk>  jun_ 님 취직 하셨어요?
<jun_> bluedusk, 네;;; 4달정도 됐죠
<bluedusk> 그럼 취직턱 쏘실때 됐네요
<bluedusk> 언제쯤 시간 비워두면 될까요?
<jun_> 뜨헉~???
<ViTZrO> 으어어
<ViTZrO> 퇴근시켜줘요
<bluedusk> 넵 퇴근하시면 됩니다.
<bluedusk> ㅃㅃ
<PotatoGim> 그리고 내일부터는 퇴근하실 일이 없어질...
<bluedusk> 아니죠 내일부터는 출근할 일부터 없어지겠죠?
<PotatoGim> 그...그렇군요...ㅜ
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@kakao-it/51
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220962240363
<pchero_work> 넹! ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 텔레마케터는 20년 후에도 나한테 전화할거 같은데
<Guest17026> ..
<drake_kr> 역시 오늘도 영양가는 없었다..
<LinDol> 혹시 자바하시는 분 계신가요?
<dstyle> 저 안녕하세요
<dstyle> 뭐좀 여쭤보려는데요
<dstyle> ㅠㅠ
<dstyle> http://puu.sh/uRJOM/5c7ced1346.png
<dstyle> www-data 가 CPU를 과다점유하고 있는데 이걸 어떻게 잡아내야 하죠..??ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KJ> 드디어 제주도 가는 배길이 열렷습니다.
<razGon_KJ> 1주일 남았습니다.
<razGon_KJ> 일단은 짐들고 가야 되서 배타고.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KJ> 후.. 저도 islander 되는군요.
<ianychoi> isnalder? 오오 제주도 가시는군요
<Work^Seony> ianychoi, 오늘 출발하시죠?
<ianychoi> islander.. 오타네요 저도 섬 가야되는데 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 앗 네! 근데요 화요일 점심에 뵙기로 했었는데.. 혹시 수요일 점심때 뵈어도 될까요?
<Work^Seony> 네 괜찮아요
<ianychoi> 친구가.. 급하게 여권 재발급했는데요 ㅎ 장모님 여권 늦게 나와서 ㅜㅠ
<ianychoi> 친구 와이프랑 장모님 두 분이 거기 아직 계신다고... 제가 도착하자마자 렌트해서 돕기로 했습니다 ㅜㅠ
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 내일 도착하시면 여기 날짜로 내일은 화요일이에요
<ianychoi> (쉬러 갔다가 일이 생기는... ㅎㅎ)
<Work^Seony> 도착하시고 다음날 점심 때 뵈는 걸로 하겠습니다
<ianychoi> 넵넵! 친구 와이프랑 장모님이 거기 시각으로.. 수요일 오후 1시 비행기라서요. 제가 수요일 아침 10시에 렌트 반납하고.. 짐 체크인 + 시큐리티 본 다음에
<ianychoi> 전 버스타고 그쪽으로 가려구요~~
<Work^Seony> 저번에 주신 그 주소에 계시는거 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 아
<Work^Seony> 일하러 오시는 수준이군요
<ianychoi> 넵 그 호스텔로 이동해야죠 ㅎ 화요일은 근데 어쩌면 친구 장모님+와이프 계신데 가 있을 수도 있을 거 같아요..
<ianychoi> 호놀룰루 돌아보지도 않은 사람이 일일 가이드 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 렌트카 반납하고 버스타고 오시려면 시간이 꽤 걸리겠네요
<ianychoi> 아 많이 걸리려나요? Uber 빌려서 가는게 나으려나요?
<Work^Seony> 어차피 1시 비행기면 공항에 2시간 전에는 도착해야하니까, 11시에 돌아오신다고 하면 그래도 최소 1시간은 넘게 걸리겠군요
<Work^Seony> 네 렌트 빌리시는게 더 번거로울 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 공항 가는 거 때문에 렌트를 하시는 건 굉장히 비효율적으로 보여요
<Work^Seony> 한인 택시 타도 $35이면 공항 가는데, 차 렌트하면 보험료까지 합쳐서 하루 $100이 넘잖아요
<ianychoi> 아 친구 와이프+장모님 화요일 투어까지 제가 맡는걸로 되어서 ㅜㅠ
<Work^Seony> 하와이 처음 오시는데 왜 투어를 하세요? ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 두 분 케어하는거죠 머 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 영사관도 가봐야 할 거 같아요.
<ianychoi> 여권 찾는 거 등..
<Work^Seony> 화요일 하루만 렌트하시구요, 공항 가는건 그냥 한인 택시 불러서 보내시는게 더 나아보여요
<Work^Seony> 호텔주차비도 한두푼이 아니고
<ianychoi> 넵넵 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 음.. 공항에서 그쪽까지 갈 땐
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 교통난이 심각한 곳이거든요
<ianychoi> 우버가 낫다는거죠? 버스보단 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 아하.. 버스가 불편한 곳이군요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 길도 잘 모르시는 상황에서 고속도로 타고 왔다갔다하면 서로 다 피곤하구요...
<Work^Seony> 미국 내에서는 버스가 가장 잘되어있는 곳이 하와이라고는 하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 한국 수준 생각하시면 안됩니다
<Work^Seony> 그리고 공항까지 가는 버스는 없을 거에요
<ianychoi> 글쿤요... 넵. 여튼 오늘 출국 전에 또 할 게 많아서.. (아 백수인데 왜케 바쁠까요 ㅜㅜ) 잘 도착해서 아얄에 소식 전하겠습니답 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 근데 혹시 수요일도 바쁘신데 일정 무리하게 잡는건 아니에요?
<ianychoi> 아녜요 원래 제 계획은 노트북 + 책 한권만 딱 들고
<ianychoi> 연락 다 끊고 조용히 지내다는게 목표였는데..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 화요일 하루 저게 추가된거죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 암튼 수요일 점심 같이 하는 걸로 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전에 알려주신 숙소 보면, Banan이라고 하는 식당이 숙소 앞에 있거든요
<ianychoi> 넵넵! 오호.. 바로 옆에 식당이 있군요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 근데 거기서 먹진 않을거구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 거기가 제 사무실 바로 앞에 있는 곳이에요
<Work^Seony> 수요일날 그 앞에서 뵐테니, 암튼 최대한 도착하시는 대로 바로 연락주세요
<ianychoi> 아.. 넵. 저야 오픈스택 미란티스 클라우드도 구경하면 좋구요 ㅎ 넵넵!!
<ianychoi> 월요일 오후 잘 보내시구요~
<Work^Seony> 넵.  비행기 잘 타고 오세요 ㅎㅎ.  혹시 궁금하신 거 있으면 메시지 주시구요
<ianychoi> 넵넵:)
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-21
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 네 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 이게 말로만 듣던 니가 가라 하와이인가요...ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 하와이로 놀러 가고 싶네요..
<razGon_KJ> 하와이 조아!
<razGon_KJ> 하와이는 살곳있으면 천국.
<razGon_KJ> 잘곳만 확보된다면 그다음부터 천국. 물론 생활비도 틀지만. 그만큼 집값우선
<LinDol> bluedusk, 꺄...센빠이
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 외국생활이 다 잠자는 비용이 가장 크죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_KJ: 집값이 많이 비싼가요?
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 하와이 얘긴데 나한테 물어봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 그렇네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 많이 비싼가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 겁나 비싸지
<Work^Seony> 문화차이 때문에 생기는 인식의 차이인데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 겁나 비싸군요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 그냥 반 한쪽에 이불 펴고 눕고, 밥상에 숟가락 하나 더 놓으면 그런대로 얹혀살 수 있다고 생각하지만,
<Work^Seony> 서양에서는 뭐든 "개인적"으로 단위를 맞추거든
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 식구들이 각자 자기 접시에 스테이크 놓고 먹는데, 거기에 포크 하나 더 얹는다고 같이 먹을 순 없잖아
<Work^Seony> 이런 식이라서, 외국에서 생활할 때는 잠자는 비용이 제일 비싸
<Work^Seony> 특히 하와이처럼 땅 좁은 데에서는 더 심해서,
<Work^Seony> 여기는 혼자 살려면 원룸 집세로만 매월 150만원은 있어야돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<razGon_KJ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 포기해야겠습니다..
<razGon_KJ> 그래서 잘곳만 구하면 천국이라는거다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 매월 150이면 겁나 겁나 비싸네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그래서 유학생들은 그렇게는 안살고,
<Work^Seony> 다른 집에서 방 하나만 쉐어해서 쓰는 독방렌트를 많이 하지
<Work^Seony> 그래도 최소 월 60만원 이상은 해
<razGon_KJ> 한가족사는 콘도나 주택은 대략 300만원정도 되겟스네요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않아요
<razGon_KJ> 더 비싸려나요?
<Work^Seony> 원룸에서 투룸으로 방 하나 늘린다고 비용이 많이 올라가진 않거든요
<razGon_KJ> 지역에 따라 다르지만.
<razGon_KJ> 아.
<razGon_KJ> 카할라.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 원룸이 150만원이라면 투룸은 180만원?
<Work^Seony> 카할라 같은 곳은 아예 렌트가 없구요
<Work^Seony> 궁궐에서 사는 사람들이 뭐하러 자기 집을 렌트로 내놓겠어요
<razGon_KJ> 하긴.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 동네는 집 사서 들어가는 거 말고는 딱히 들어갈 방법이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 제일 싼집이 한 50억 정도 할 거에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> ;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제일 싼집이 50억이라니
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 동네인지 검색해봐야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 이베이 창업주 같은 사람이 사는 동네지
<Work^Seony> 자기집 주차장에 배가 한 척 정박해있다거나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 검색을 해봤는데 집이 겁나 좋네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 겁나 잘 사는 동네네요..
<Work^Seony> 자기 집에 폭포 짓겠다고 1억 들여서 집 안에 공사하고 그런데야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청난 동네네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자기 집에 폭포라니 ㅋㅋㅋ 신기합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 보통 한국 사람들이, 카할라가 하와이에서 가장 좋은 동네라는 이름만 듣고와서 기웃거려보는데, 현실적으로는 입성이 불가능한 동네지
<Work^Seony> 거기는 아무리 억대연봉 받아도, 월급쟁이로는 입성하기 힘들어
<razGon_KJ> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엥? 들어가보는 것도 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 그게 아니고,
<razGon_KJ> 못들어간다고
<Work^Seony> 그런 집들 유지하는데 들어가는 비용이 어마어마해
<razGon_KJ> 배용준이나 들어가나?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KJ> 제주도 하와이랑 비슷한거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 보통 하우스 하나에 방이 8개씩 있을텐데, 거기 사는 가정 주부가 자기시간 들여서 청소할 리는 만무할테니 사람 불러서 청소해야할테고,
<razGon_KJ> 제 느낌상 하와이는 부동산 가격이 오를겁니다. 마니.
<razGon_KJ> 트럼프 돈줄자리라.
<Work^Seony> 하와이가 동남아도 아니고 인건비가 장난이 아닌데, 청소할 때마다 사람들 불러서 청소하고 뭐하고 하면 암튼 유지비가 어마어마하지
<razGon_KJ> 인구 유입도 많아 질듯.
<Work^Seony> razGon_KJ, 계속 오르고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KJ> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_KJ> 트럼프가 본토 출입을 자제하는데 그래도 유색인종 친화적인 주정부라.
<razGon_KJ> 그리고 트럼프가 땅과 리조트 많이 사두어서
<razGon_KJ> 호놀룰루의 가격은 오를듯합니다.
<razGon_KJ> 정확히는 오하우.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 트럼프 뿐만 아니라 하와이는 예전부터 중국인이랑 일본인들이 부동산을 많이 사왔어요
<razGon_KJ> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 계속 오르고 있죠
<razGon_KJ> 제주도의 미래가 하와이라고 생각되요.
<Work^Seony> 다만 그게 너무 호놀룰루로 집중되다보니, 주정부 측에서도 인구를 분산시키려고 하고는 있는데 그게 잘 안되고 있어요
<razGon_KJ> 제주도도 서울사람들도 중국사람들도 조금씩 사두어요. 지금 집값은 신제주 빼고 싸요.
<razGon_KJ> 그렇죠. 신지구 만들던데. 진주만 지나서요.
<Work^Seony> 진주만 지나서라기보단, 진주만을 한참 더 지나서 카폴레이 라고 하는 지역이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 지금도 사람들이 꽤 살긴하는데, 주정부에서 이 동네를 제2의 호놀룰루로 키우겠다고 예전부터 얘기하고 있는데 잘 안되고 있죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 저는 입주자 아니면 들어갈 수 없다는 뜻으로 들었네요..
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 미국에서 그런 곳이 있으면 큰일나지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엥, 큰일 나는 이유는 무엇인가요?
<Work^Seony> 데모하고 난리나겠지.  한 지역의 출입을 입주자 외에 막겠다는건  굉장히 차별적이고 자유주의에 반하는 거잖아....
<Work^Seony> 뭔 아파트 같은 건물도 아니고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 그렇네요
<Work^Seony> 카할라는 한국으로 치면 동 3개쯤 합친 단위 사이즈의 지역인데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자기들의 땅은 아니니깐..
<Work^Seony> 하와이 여행사들에 카할라 관광하는 프로그램도 있어 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 차 타고 집들 외관 구경하는거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 재밌겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 위험한 생각이지만 전 체르노빌 관광지 한 번 가보고 싶더라고요
<Work^Seony> 왜?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥 어떤지.. 궁금해서요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사진 보면 유령 도시 같이 되어 있던데 그 느낌이 궁금해요..
<razGon_KJ> 카할라... 좋아...
<razGon_KJ> 교육환경도 좋다.
<Work^Seony> razGon_KJ, 참 저 뭐하나 궁금한 게 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 허리운동을 통해 어느정도 교정이 잘 됐다고 가정했을 때, 구부정한 자세로 오래 앉아있으면 허리가 아픈게 정상인가요? 아니면 교정이 잘 됐기 때문에 안아파야 정상인가요?
<razGon_KJ> 아픈게 정상이죠.
<Work^Seony> 음...  그럼 저는 운동 잘되고 있는 거군요
<razGon_KJ> 그자세를 하고 있으면 배쪽에 근육은 수축되지만 등쪽은 신장이 되는 경우니깐요.
<Work^Seony> 플랭크 운동 시작한지 1달 넘었거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞다 저 얼마 전에 신기한거 알았는데요.. 사람이 서 있을 때 무릎이 뒤로 안 젖히는게 정상이라면서요?
<razGon_KJ> 아.. 그러면 psoas m.을 하는거니 당연합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그건 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 위키 검색하니까 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 구부정하게 오래 앉아있으면 허리가 아파서, 뭔가 잘못되고 있는줄 알았어요'
<Work^Seony> 처음에는 플랭크 자세하는거 1분씩 4세트 했는데, 3세트째 들어가면 온몸이 달달달달 떨릴 정도로 힘들었는데 지금은 1분 10초씩 4세트 하는데 몸이 떨릴 정도는 아니거든요
<Work^Seony> 시간내서 가장 오래 할 수 있는 시간이 얼마나 되는지 재봐야겠네요
<razGon_KJ> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_KJ> 플랭크를 하는 이유가 대요근인 psoas muscle을 강화하는 겁니다. 이게 강화되면 몸의 안정성이 더 좋아집니다. 일명 코어머슬을 강화하는거죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 신기한게, 플랭크 때문에 그런건지는 모르겠는데 요즘 체력이 약간 더 좋아진 거 같아요
<razGon_KJ> 근데 이게 운동이힘들어여
<razGon_KJ> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_KJ> 허리운동이 쉬워지;죠
<Work^Seony> 예전에는 팔굽혀펴기를 4세트만 하면 머리가 핑핑 돌 정도였다면, 요즘은 5세트까지도 할 수 있는 수준이에요
<razGon_KJ> 안정성이 생기거든요.
<razGon_KJ> 1세트도 못함..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 이상하게 닌텐도 스위치가 땡기네요
<razGon_KJ> ggg
<razGon_KJ> 맛점하세요
<razGon_KJ> samahui_x: 저 제주로 갑니다.
<razGon_KJ> ISLANDER.
<razGon_KJ> JJ 아일랜더.
<samahui_x> 조시심 내려가시고 즐거운 제주도 라이브 되세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KJ> 예 가서 뵙죠.
<razGon_KJ> 근데 다음주에 가요.ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 닌텐도!!
<HolyKnight> 스위치하니
<HolyKnight> 이게 생각났네유
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/609159968
<drake_kr> 제 기준에 처음으로 정상 링크를 올리셨군요
<jason_KR> 푸하하하하 '제 기준으로 처음 정상' ㅋㅋㅋ 너무 우껴 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 정보 포화 시대에 살기 때문에..
<drake_kr> 길게 늘려서 표현하는거 정말 싫어해요
<drake_kr> "클라우드가 나와서 세상 살기 편해졌다" 뭐 대충 이런 얘기를 10페이지에 걸쳐서 하는걸 보고 나면 빡친단 말이에요
<bluedusk> .... 전 클라우드가 나와서 제가 빡침
<ianychoi> 10페이지.. 어떻게 저 표현을 늘릴 수가 있을까요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 옼토위즈님 할랑?
<autowiz_> 블더님 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 우리 고기는 언제쯤
<bluedusk> 고기고기 존잘로님이 사주시는 꼬기!
<autowiz_> 소가 자라고 있을겁니다. 다 크면 잡아먹지요~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 소를 직접 잡아주시나요?
<autowiz_> 자라고 있다가 아니라 있을"겁!니!다!" 이지요
<autowiz_> (아닐 수 도 있다는 의미를 내포함 ) ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ianychoi님은 이제 곧 떠나시겠군요
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> ianychoi, 일본 환승중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 앗 제 닉을.. 환승 중이라 정신이 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/best/board/300143/read/33039107
<HolyKnight> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20170316173706&lo=z35
<pchero_work> 좋은 기사 감사합니다.
<HolyKnight> ^^
<HolyKnight> https://medium.com/@brillante9111/%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B4%EC%96%B8%EB%B4%87-%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%EC%9D%BC%EC%A7%80-1%ED%8E%B8-27f20977bf0c#.bdbodd7fj
<drake_kr> 요약좀
<drake_kr> 1. 뭔소린지 모르겠고 2. 내가 거래한 기업들은 갑질 쩔드라. 3. 대학생인데 챗봇 만들다 말았다.
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 결론이 없네요.
<drake_kr> 담부턴 링크에 생각을 덧붙여주시거나 한줄요약을 해주세요. 뭔가 좋은 의도로 링크 던지시는건 알겠는데 졸라 스팸같아요
<drake_kr> 저한테는 이미 스팸이나 다름없고요. 링크 내용이 토론으로 이어진다거나 하는것도 좋겠는데 그런 의도도 아니신거 같고.
<pchero_work> 헐. 스타 HD 버전 나올수도 있다네요. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<pchero_work> http://www.insight.co.kr/newsRead.php?ArtNo=97692
<dstyle> 저 안녕하세요
<dstyle> 혹시 자리에 계신분 있으신가요?;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 혹시 아웃룩 쓰시는 분들중에 인증문제 발생하신분 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  아웃룩 써본지가 언제인지 기억이 잘... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> msn요놈들이 뭔가 서비스 업데이트를 하는지... msn계정이 다 인증이 안되네요
<samahui_x> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x> 전 오랫동안 써온 메일이 있어서 어쩔 수 없는데 이게 인증이 안되니 미치겠네요
<samahui_x> 다른걸 다 떠나서 백신들 인증 메일이 아웃룩이라 ㅜㅜ 답답하네요
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스 웹사이트 가서 로그인하려고 하니까 live.com 사이트 자체가 죽었네요
<samahui_x> 아니 안내도 없이 저리 죽여놓으니 미치겠네요
<Work^Seony> 어 지금 다시 되네요
<Work^Seony> 엥 근데 에러가...
<samahui_x> 집에 한대 있는 윈도우 노트북 백신 좀 깔아줄라고 했더니 인증메일이 하필 msn으로 해놨었네요
<samahui_x> 네 계속 에러떠요
<Work^Seony> 장애가 있는거 같네요
<samahui_x> 내일이면 되겠지 싶지만... 내일도 안되면 이거 문제네요
<Work^Seony> 내일까지 안갈 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 게임 커뮤니티 또 난리 나겠네 ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 자.. 이제 오늘 시차 적응을 어케 하느냐가...
<Work^Seony> 도착하셨군요
<ianychoi> 넵넵
<ianychoi> 날씨 참 좋네요 ㅎ 일단 씻고 싶은 마음이 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> IRC 오픈스택쪽엔 호출이 또 있군요.. 흠. 그냥 away하면 안되나.. 닉네임에 afk라도 붙여야 될까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 씻고나면 갑자기 졸음이 몰려오지않을까 싶네요
<ianychoi> 네 그럴수도 있을 거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 남자 혼자 하와이 와서 그런지.. 보안검색에 SSSS 걸려서 엑스레이 체크 등을 조금 빡세게 했네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 남자 혼자는 그래도 괜찮은 편이에요'
<ianychoi> 직항이면 한국에서 한 번만 하면 되는데.. 일본 환승이라 일본에서도 추가 보안 검사를 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 여자 혼자는 굉장히 심합니다
<ianychoi> 흠 그러게요. 그런 차별(?)같은 게 없어져야 할텐데..
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 자업자득이죠
<Work^Seony> 미국 내 한인여성들의 불법업소 위장취업으로 유명하니깐요
<ianychoi> 음 그런 면으로 볼 수도 있겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 그런 면으로 볼 수 있는 정도가 아니라 아예 그렇게 봅니다
<ianychoi> 그래도 왕복 티켓 + 여행스케줄 확실하면 별 문제 없지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 왕복이라는게, 뱅기 안타면 그만이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 하긴... ㅎㅎ 근데 그게 또 리턴을 언제든지 한다고 생각하고 편도로 끊고 가면 큰일나는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 편도로 끊고가면 아마 무조건 입국 거절일 거에요.  한국에서도 그런 점을 잘 알아서 관광객이 편도로 티켓 예약하면 여행사에서 전화할걸요
<ianychoi> 넵넵 ㅎ 그쪽과 관련해선 과거에 크게 고생한 적이 있어서 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 자.. 10시가 되었네요 잠시 쉬었으니 전 슬슬 움직여보렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 친구 와이프 & 장모님 도울 시간이.. ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 넵 오늘 하루 바쁘시겠군요
<Work^Seony> 내일 점심에 뵈요
<ianychoi> 넵넵! 날씨 참 좋네요 ㅎㅎ 좋은 하루 되시구요 내일 뵈어요~
<ianychoi> Taehee_Jang, 왜케 일찍 일어나 ㅋㅋ
<Taehee_Jang> ianychoi, 사실 엄청 일찍 잠들었어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Taehee_Jang> 9시에 좀 많이 피곤해서 잠깐 눈좀 붙여야겠다 하고 누웠는데 일어나니 지금이네요 ㄷㄷ;;
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 하 빨리 일단 1차 마무리하고 자습서랑 ppt 만들어 놔야겠네요
<Taehee_Jang> 늦어도 내일 모레 까지는 완성을...
<ianychoi> 응 지금 깨 있으면 같이 EDM 검토 부탁
<ianychoi> 내가 금방 초안 만들어볼께 ㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 네 알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_KJ> 모닝요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KJ> 옙
<razGon_KJ> 알로하!
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-22
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~
<samahui_x> 다행이 msn개정 살아났군요.
<samahui_x> 이놈의 마소는... 뭐하길래 계정이 인증 문제가 생기게 한건지 한마디 없이 .. .그냥 살려놓고 끝이군요... 덕분에 밤새 고생한거 생각하면 화딱지 나네요
<jun_> 전 마소의 IE11 때문에 화가 엄청 나 있는 상황입니다...하하;;;
<bluedusk> 오임수님이다
<bluedusk> 안냥하세요
<dstyle> 안녕하세요
<dstyle> 자리에 계신분 있으신가요 !
<pchero_work> 손이용
<ircCloud^Seony> 새벽에 오셨던 분 같군요
<dstyle> 네
<dstyle> ㅠㅠ
<dstyle> 정말 죄송합니다만
<dstyle> 염치불구하구
<dstyle> 제가 구글링 열심히 해보았는데...
<dstyle> 제 서버에 지금 프로세스 두개가 cpu 과다점유를 하는데 원인을 모르겠어서요 ㅠㅠ;;;
<dstyle> http://puu.sh/uUgxU/3e26cf2d6c.png
<dstyle> klogd -c 를 www-data 사용자가 두개를 올리는데....
<dstyle> 해킹당한건지..ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> ls -tlr /var/log
<pchero_work> 해보실래요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 웹서버 프로세스 자체가 씨퓨를 점유하는게 아니라, 웹서버가 로그데몬을 과다하게 쓰는 상황이군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 해킹을 당했으면 저런 일이 생길 리가 없을테구요, 아마도 공격을 받는 상황이 아닌가 싶네요
<dstyle> 아..
<dstyle> 아파치 는 /usr/www/apache 경로로 깔아놨거든요.. 흠
<dstyle> www-data 도 아파치 인가요??
<dstyle> httpd 가 아니구..;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 레드햇 계열에서는 httpd이고, 데비안 계열은 www-data 입니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단, 로그데몬의 점유율이 크니까, 어떤 로그들이 생성되는지 로그 디렉토리를 보세요
<dstyle> http://puu.sh/uUhLv/d08cffff97.png
<dstyle> http://puu.sh/uUhMf/599df8e4b4.png
<dstyle> http://puu.sh/uUhMZ/d127d294c7.png
<dstyle> 일단 ls -tlr /var/log 했을대
<dstyle> 이렇게 나오는데요.. 흠
<dstyle> 로그 디렉토리만 27기가...
<dstyle> 아 아니구나
<dstyle> 41메가..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아파치 로그디렉토리도 보세요
<dstyle> http://puu.sh/uUieh/e8bbbbee4a.png
<dstyle> 일단 이렇게 있고...
<dstyle> 사용자별로 에러랑 엑세스 지정한게 꽤 되거든요...
<dstyle> 근데
<dstyle> 아파치 내려도
<dstyle> 저 프로세스 올라오던데..
<ircCloud^Seony>  우분투 배포판 버전이 몇이에요?
<dstyle> 16.04 입니다
<dstyle> lts 버전이요,,
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 제 생각엔 먼저 로그데몬을 재시작해보시는 게 첫번째 인 것 같네요
<dstyle> service klogd restart 인가요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨
<ircCloud^Seony> 16.04에서는 systemd로 바뀌어서   systemctl 쓰셔야합니다.
<dstyle> systemctl klogd restart 했는데 Unknown operation klogd
<dstyle> 라고.. 나오긴해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 한 번 sudo systemctl restart syslog.service 해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고나서 다시 씨퓨점유율 살펴보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 근데 제 16.04 서버에서는 klogd라는 로그데몬은 안보이네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 데탑용 버전에서 쓰이는 데몬인가
<dstyle> Failed to restart syslog.service: Unit syslog.service not found.
<dstyle> 라고 나와요
<dstyle> 서버버젼이에요
<bluedusk> 그거 systemctl 들어오면서 바뀐거 아니에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런줄 알았는데, 제가 방금 설치한 16.04에서는 syslog.service라는 서비스가 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> klogd 치니까 busybox-syslogd를 설치하라고도 나오고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면, 일단 이름을 모르니까 찾아보세요.  systemctl list-unit-files | grep enabled
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 잠시 자리좀...
<dstyle> 네
<dstyle> http://puu.sh/uUiO7/552ea1b6c0.png
<dstyle> 일단 알려주신 커맨드 치니까
<dstyle> 이렇게 나오고요..
<bluedusk> 근데 저정도로 로그를 떨구면
<bluedusk> access.log나 error.log 에 뭔가 쌓이는거 없어요?
<bluedusk> 아 위에 말씀하셨구나
<dstyle> apache 내려도
<dstyle> 저 프로세스가 올라와요 일단은요
<ircCloud^Seony> 로그 데몬이니까 당연히 메모리에 있어야죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 패키지 이름을 알아야하니깐요, dpkg -S klogd 해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 응답이 없으셔서 전 이만 자러갑니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 8시간 후에 뵈요
<dstyle> 네
<dstyle> 흠 근데 nodejs 랑 httpd 두개돌리는데
<dstyle> 두개다 내리니
<dstyle> 안뜨긴하는데 ..
<ianychoi> klogd가 멀까요...
<bluedusk> kernel log daemon 아닐까요?
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 잘 모르지만 추축해보면..
<dstyle> nodejs 때문인ㄹ까요? ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> systemctl status systemd-journald 해보시겠어요?
<PotatoGim> auth 로그가 비정상적으로 높아보이기는 한데...
<dstyle> http://puu.sh/uUkDP/df1c6ae07f.png
<dstyle> 그 strace 인가
<dstyle> 전에
<dstyle> PID 찍어보니까
<dstyle> select(8, [3], null, null, {0, 0}) = 0 (timeout)
<dstyle> 이게 겁나 뜨더라구요 무한루프
<dstyle> 흠 nodejs랑 httpd 둘다 내렸다가
<dstyle> httpd 올리고 nodejs 다시 올렸더니 지금까지 아직은 안뜨긴하는데..
<ianychoi> 혹시 로그 저장소가 full이라던가 하는 간단한 원인은 아니겠죠..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 시험 공부 중인데 잠깐 쉬러 왔습니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 서울 생활은 어때 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기반 시설? 같은 것도 많고 마음에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전에 살던데가 울산이었지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네
<Work^Seony> 울산에서 살 때랑 비교 많이 돼?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네, 겁나 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 빌딩에 막혀 있으니깐 조금 답답한 면이 있구요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 다들 서울 서울 하긴 하는데, 사실 좀 많이 복잡하지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다 떠나서 지하철이 엄청 체감됩니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 어제 아침에 식빵 하나 먹고 학교 가는게 진짜 울 것 같았어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그게 왜?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 밥을 먹는게 아닌 이거라도 먹어야 점심까지 어찌어찌 버티겠지.. 하는 마음으로 먹고 갔거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 솔직히 울산에 있을 땐 삼시세끼가 특별한 일이 없으면 고기였어요
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 먹는거 때문에...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 여튼 그렇네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번 주에는 울산 가니깐 좀 쉬다 올려고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony>  좀 부지런한 성격이면 혼자 살아도 먹는걸 잘 챙겨먹는데,
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 남자들이 걍 대충 살지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일나서 밥 하고 설거지하는게 너무 힘들어서 어제는 그냥 빵 먹었거든요..
<Work^Seony> 요리하는 남자들이 멋지다고는 하지만,
<Work^Seony> 사실 요리는 굉장히 비싼 취미거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 설거지 안 하고 나가면 집에 음식 냄새가 베여서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네.. 맞아요..
<Work^Seony> 그냥 비싼 취미도 아니고, 굉장히 비싼 취미야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 겁나 비싼 취미이더라고요
<Work^Seony> 일단 뭐든 해볼려면 왠만한 식재료는 다 갖추고 있어야하는데, 그 식재료들이 한두푼이 아닌데다
<Work^Seony> 장기보관까지 어렵거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 보관할 냉장고도 있어야죠..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 큰 냉장고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 당장 한끼를 적당히 만족스럽게 먹을 정도로 요리할 줄 알면 좋긴 한거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쵸 아무래도
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 여기 있으면 뭘 해 먹을지도 고민이더라고요
<Work^Seony> 참치김치찌개부터 해봐.  그게 제일 쉬울 거야.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 학교 식단표 같은거에서 최대한 저렴하고, 간단하게 할 수 있는 요리를 찾아볼려고요
<Work^Seony> 김치넣고 물 넣고 참치 넣고 끓이면 돼.  그게 다야 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한번해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 그냥 김치찌개는 김치 넣고 물 넣으면 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇게만 하면 맛이 없어서 보통은 돼지고기를 좀 넣지
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 계란찜도 겁나 쉬워.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 계란찜은 자주 해먹습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 계란 2개 풀어서 물 좀 붓고, 파랑 고추가루 넣어서 전자렌지 돌리면 되지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 파 송송 썰어서 계란찜이랑 같이 먹고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 여긴 전자렌지가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 엥 그래?
<Work^Seony> 어디서 사는데?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기숙사죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 기숙사
<Work^Seony> 그럼 뭐 어쩔 수 없네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 냄비에 물 조금 넣고 스테인리스 받침대? 같은거 위에 그릇을 두고 거다가 계란 부어서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스팀으로 계란찜을 만들어 먹는 편법?을 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기숙사면 음식 해먹기 쉽지않겠네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 각 방에 인덕션은 있어서 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 냉장고 이런거도 각 방에 있고, 전자레인지 빼고는 다 있는 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아 그래?  독방은 아니고?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 전자레인지가 많이 중요하다는거죠.. 편의점 즉석 식품도 해서 들고 와야 하고..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네, 독방은 아니에요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이게 어떤식이냐면요, 그냥 이 동네에 있는 오피스텔 하나를 그냥 임대를 했어요 학교측에서
<Work^Seony> 건물 짓는 거보다 지어놓은거 통째로 산게 더 싸게 먹혔나보다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지은 것도 있는데 사람이 많아서 빌린 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 뭐, 이게 더 마음에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 세탁기도 각 방에 있으니 편하죠
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하겠네
<Work^Seony> 한 방에 몇 명 살아?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 2명 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 룸메는 옆에서 게임 하고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 며칠 전에는 다크 소울 하던데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 괜찮네.  돈 모아서 전자렌지 하나 사자고 해봐.  전자렌지 얼마 안해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 그 얘기를 했는데 기각 됬어요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전자렌지 하나 있으면 생활이 달라지는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞아요 ㅋㅋ...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 햇반도 3분이면 될걸, 중탕으로는 한 15분 해야하죠..
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 지금은 그냥 쌀 사서 밥 해 먹으니 괜찮긴한데..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 이래저래 불편한게 많죠
<Work^Seony> 전자렌지가 아마 한 10만원쯤 하지않나 싶은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 맞아요 그쯤해요
<Work^Seony> 근데 시험기간이라고 넌 공부하고 룸메는 게임하고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 둘이 상극이네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기상 시간도 너무 상극이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 새벽 늦게 자도 아침 10시쯤엔 일나는데(아무리 늦어도 오후 1시) 룸메는 저보다 조금 일찍 자도 오후 4시나 5시에 일나고 그래요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이게 몰랐는데 은근 불편하더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 학교는 제대로 졸업하기 글렀네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 5분만 더 쉬다가 가야겠어요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 당장 오늘 자기 그른 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 보통 1학년 때부터 생활 엉망인 애들은, 나중에 정신차리더라도 성적 복구하기 위해서 엄청나게 노력해야하거든
<Work^Seony> 근데 그게 워낙 힘든 일이기도 하거니와, 정신 못차리는 애들이 더 많지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 생각해보니 그렇네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 졸업할려면 일정 학점을 유지해야 하지 않나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 낙제만 없으면 됬었는 것 같네요..
<Work^Seony> 한국대학은 까먹어서 잘 모르겠네.  미국은 전공과목들 성적이 B 미만 나오면 졸업 못해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 겁나 열심히해야하네요
<Work^Seony> 글치.  특히 전공과목은 진짜 열심히 해야지
<Work^Seony> 교양은 D 맞아도 돼 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 근데 전공 B 미만이면 진짜 공부 안 한 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 글치.  어려워서 그럴 수도 있겠지만...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물론 점수 산출 방식은 나라마다, 교수님마다 다르긴한데, 일단 저희 교수님의 산출 방식으로 기준하면 진짜 공부 안 한거네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여튼 저는 다시 공부하러 가보겠습니다ㅎㅎ 하다가 잘 안되면 다시 들릴게요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ 수고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 수학이 중요합니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진짜 이렇게 공부했는데 내일 시험 못 치면 스스로에게 화 엄청 날 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전공 이름이 뭐야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 알고리즘이랑 전산개론이요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너 전공말야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 과 이름이요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 과이름이라고 해야하는거구나 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 컴퓨터공학입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 전공이 맞는 표현인 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 컴공이면... 하드웨어 쪽이잖아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그게 한국에서는 컴퓨터 과학을 컴퓨터 공학이라고 표현하더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 그쪽은 소프트웨어보단 주로 물리학이랑 전자기학을 위주로하는 하드웨어 분야잖아
<Work^Seony> 아닐껄
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 말하는 Computer Science는 한국에서 전산학을 의미하고,
<Work^Seony> Computer Engineering은 컴퓨터 공학을 의미하지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘은 전산학 대신 컴퓨터 공학이라고 표현하더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아마 카이스트는 아직 전산학일꺼에요
<Work^Seony> 엥 그래?  공학이랑 전산학이랑은 많이 다른데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 미국에선 컴퓨터 사이언스는 소프트웨어 프로그래밍과 수학적 알고리즘, 데이터 구조, 인공지능을 가르치는 분야이며 한국에선 컴퓨터공학이라 부르는 것이다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> KAIST는 여전히 전산학과로 부른다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://namu.wiki/w/컴퓨터공학?from=컴퓨터%20과학
<Feren^IRCCloud> 나무위키에도 언급이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 너 전공은 전산인거야 컴공인거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 배우는 내용은 전산학입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이름만 컴공 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 글쿠나 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어쩌다가 이런식으로 이름이 정해진건지는 잘 모르겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 전산학이라는 이름이 좀 구시대적이라고 생각하는겁다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 저는 조금 그렇게 느껴지긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헤에
<drake_kr> 한국에 CS 없습니다
<drake_kr> 라고 하려 했는데.. 전산학이라니.. 부럽..
<drake_kr> 전산학에서는 뭐 배워요? op-amp 수준까지 내려가나?
<Work^Seony> 부럽다뇨?
<Work^Seony> 전산학에서는 보통 알고리듬이랑 자료구조론에 비중이 좀 큽니다.  시간복잡도니 하는 것들요...
<drake_kr> 대학에서 엔지니어링만 가르치잖아요 실무에 바로 써먹는것들..
<drake_kr> 엔지니어링쪽 말고 그 원리를 탐구하는거잖아요
<drake_kr> 전 그런게 재밌던데..
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 다시 말하자면 사실 전산학은 "학문"이라서 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 수업 내내 컴퓨터는 쓸 일이 없고, 걍 노트와 펜만... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 학생 때 교수가 그러더라구요.  전산학은 사실상 100년 전에 정립된 학문이라고..
<drake_kr> 요즘 한국 대학들은 진심 학원같아서
<drake_kr> 아무래도 전산학 교수들이 공학 교수들보다 제 질문을 잘 받아주실거 같은 느낌이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 드레이크님 성향을 봤을 때는 아무래도 좀 전산학 쪽이죠
<drake_kr> 제가 왜용
<Work^Seony> 뭐랄까 좀 학문적인 탐구 같은 부분에 더 관심있으시잖아요
<drake_kr> 공학쪽 공부하다보면 모르는게 죄다 전산학쪽이라서..
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 만들어야 쇼핑몰 웹사이트를 잘 구현할 수 있을까 라는 쪽보단, 로그인 보안시 우선적용해야하는 ssl은 어떤 원리로 작동되는 건가하는 쪽의... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 둘다 관심은 있는데 전자쪽은 딱 떨어지지 않으니까요...
<Work^Seony> 저도 학부생 때 암호화 알고리즘들 실제로 다 풀어보고 하긴했는데, 이제는 하나도 기억 안나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 다 풀어보는 경험이 있기 때문에 그게 최소공배수를 이용한거다 정도는 기억하고 있지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 소인수분해 등을 쓴다 정도는 어렴풋이 기억하긴 하죠
<Work^Seony> 역함수가 없다는 정도도 기억나긴하는데, 자세한 건 뭐 오래된 일이다보니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 정렬 알고리즘들도 그때야 맨날 작동원리 공부하고 그랬는데, 지금은 걍 언어에서 제공하는 내장함수로 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 결국 논쟁에서 승리하는건 기본 원리에 충실하면 유리한 경우가 많더라구요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  기본적인 원리를 이해하고나서 그걸 활용하는 단계에 가야하는데, 울나라는 좀 너무 활용만 잘하는 쪽에 치중하지 않나 싶어요
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ianychoi, 안녕하세요.  벌써 다녀오셨나요?
<drake_kr> 후배 하나가 얼마전 회사에서 사수가 'a 코드가 빠르냐 b코드가 빠르냐'에서 의미가 없다는 답변을 했는데 한마디 더 하니까 사수가 부들부들하면서 뭔 말을 못하더래요
<ianychoi> 이제 공항에서ㅜ나가려구요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ianychoi, 아 넵 그럼 도착하시면 메시지 주세요.
<ianychoi> 숙소 체크인이 오후 5시에 된다고 해서.. 근처로 제가 가도 될 거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 짐은 어디다 두시게요?
<ianychoi> 어디서 뵙는 게 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 어제 말씀드린, 머무르실 숙소 앞에 있는 식당요
<ianychoi> 어제 그 분들과 자고.. 짐은 아침에 숙소에 맡겨만 놓았어요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 아 식당 이름 한 번 더 말씀주심 찾아갈게요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 숙소 바로 앞이에요
<ianychoi> 아하 그럼 일단 숙소고 주소를.. 넵넵!
<Work^Seony> 혹시 렌트차 갖고오시나요?
<ianychoi> 아뇨 우버 부르려구요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 네 그럼 금방 오시겠군요
<ianychoi> 부르기만 하면... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 머무르실 숙소가 University Avenue인데요, 바로 코앞에 3거리가 있습니다.  그 3거리에 식당이 있구요.  거기서 메시지 주세요.
<Work^Seony> 오시면 바로 점심이나 같이 먹죠
<drake_kr> 와
<ianychoi> 문자 인증이 안되는 문제가 있군요.. 우버..
<drake_kr> 이안초이는 항상 바빠보임
<ianychoi> 쉬러 온건데.. 못 쉬었다는 게 함정이죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 판교에서 저녁 누구랑 먹지..
<Work^Seony> ianychoi, 우버 부르셨어요?
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 아뇨. 회원 가입 불가군요 ㅜㅠ
<ianychoi> 데이터로밍의 한계...
<ianychoi> 택시타면 얼마 정도 나와요?
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한인 택시 $35 정도 한다는 거 같던데요
<Work^Seony> 좀 찾아봐드릴까요
<ianychoi> 앗 네 아님 연락처 주심 제가 걸어볼게요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐 4만원
<Work^Seony> 그럼 잠시만요
<ianychoi> 로밍 유심 받은 번호가.. 이미 우버 가입되었응 줄이야 ㅜㅠ
<ianychoi> 한국 번호로 가입하려면 데이터가 안되고.. ㅜㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일단 808-945-7777 전화해서 요금 물어보세요
<ianychoi> 넵넵
<Work^Seony> 참 그리구요,
<Work^Seony> 목적지는 UH 라고 하세요.  유에이치
<ianychoi> 넵
<Work^Seony> 1810 University Ave
<drake_kr> 대학로라니
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러고보니 한국말로 하면 대학로긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 분위기는 아예 다릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 택시 불렀어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마래요?
<ianychoi> 40 이야기하네요..
<Work^Seony> 음...  살짝 비싼감이 없진않긴 한데, 거기는 팁 안받는 택시니까 그냥 딱 요금만 주시면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 택시비가 라즈베리파이3보다 비싸네..
<Work^Seony> 어차피 딴데 택시 불러서 팁 주는거까지 감안하면 금액은 비슷비슷하니...
<ianychoi> 넵넵 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, ㅋㅋ 근데 사실 어쩔 수 없는게요, 공항이 외딴데 있어서 택시기사들이 돌아오는 비용까지 얘기해서 그래요
<drake_kr> 그나저나 qt4el좀 해봐야것는디..
<drake_kr> 음 뭐 한국사람들은 밥보다 비싼 커피를 먹고 있으니까요
<drake_kr> 요즘 qt 많이 좋아졌네요
<Work^Seony> 네 저도 데탑을 kde5 플라즈마로 바꿨는데 너무 만족스러워요
<drake_kr> 사무실에서 vs 대신 qtc 쓰는데..
<drake_kr> boot2qt에서 qte로 바로 넘어가는거 쉽게 세팅 되나보네요..
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<drake_kr> visual studio가 vi 확장이에요?
<drake_kr> vi sual studio니까 vs도 vi 확장 아니냐고 누가 그러던데
<Work^Seony> 엥 헐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 emacs 확장인줄로 알고 있었는데
<drake_kr> ...라기보다는 vs 초기 멤버들이 주로 쓰던 에디터가 xemacs라고 들었죠
<Work^Seony> vi 확장이면 애초에 vs에서 기본적으로 vi식 키맵을 쓰지않았을까 싶은데요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 그냥 뭐 유머로..
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> nas 터진거 살리는거보단 하드 하나 사서 백업하고 nas는 폐기해야겠네요..
<drake_kr> 요즘 하드 가격 정말 안 떨어지는듯..
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크 성능개선이 한계에 도달했다는 썰이 있더라구요
<drake_kr> IBM 스토리지 연구소 뉴스 보면 꼭 그렇지 않을것 같기도..
<drake_kr> http://techholic.co.kr/archives/60065
<Work^Seony> 아 이거는 오래 전부터 연구해오던 거죠... 제 말은, 기존의 레코드판처럼 생긴 마그네틱 기반 저장장치를 의미하는 거였어요
<drake_kr> 네 뭐 상용화가 되어야 하는거니까요..
<drake_kr> 웬지 요즘 하드 회사들끼리 경쟁도 안하는거 같고.. -.-
<Work^Seony> 유튜브에 매시간마다 업로드 되는 동영상이 600기가인가 한다는 거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 진짜 스토리지 확장을 매일 해야할 거 같은데...
<drake_kr> 매초 600기가 아닐까요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 제 생각에도 진짜 분당 600기가라고 해도 믿을만 할 거 같아요
<drake_kr> 24시간 라이브를 유튜브로 쓰는데가 분명 있을거 같은데요..
<Work^Seony> jtbc만해도 뉴스 시간대에는 유튜브에서 라이브 해주죠
<drake_kr> cctv같은거를 유튜브로요..
<Work^Seony> 분명 있을듯 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하드디스크는 1956년에 처음 시판이 되었군요..
<drake_kr> 어라.. 히다찌 결국 WD가 먹었네요?? 2012년에??
<Work^Seony> 네 좀 됐죠
<Work^Seony> 도시바 망하는 것 때문에 WD가 좀 긴장 중이기도 하구요
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 출발합니답 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 도착했습니답 ㅎ ywca랑 banan? 배회중이어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금 나갑니다
<ianychoi> 넵넵
<drake_kr> 저도 슬슬 나가야겠네요 ㅋ
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 판교 벌써 출발해요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 씻고 나가야죠
<razGon_KJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KJ> razGon_GoJJ
<razGon_GoJJ> 오늘을 마지막으로 준비
<drake_kr> 라라 라라
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-23
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 이래저래 일이 많으시겠어요 . 그것도 혼자서 다 하실려면 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 엌 존잘로님 +__+
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요~
<razGon_GoJJ> 그래서 옮기는 것을 3일정도 두고 넉넉히 햇죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/610920290
<oming> 안녕하세요 :)
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<oming> 벌써 목요일 이네욥 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 네 시간이 엄청 빠르네요 ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 엊그제 연병장에서 뒹굴고 있었던 것 같은데..
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 몇일전에 진짜 돌았어요..
<oming> 요즘은 우분투 말구 뜨는 운영체제가 있나욤??
<LinDol> 전 딱히..
<LinDol> 젠투 쓰다가  군대 다녀오고 나서는
<LinDol> 한컴 잠깐 쓰고
<LinDol> 계속 우분투 쓰네요 :)
<oming> 젠투... 허...
<oming> 진성이다... 허허헛.. ;)
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 헛 ㅋㅋ
<oming> 그럼 이만 가보겠습니다. 즐거운하루 되세욤
<drake_kr> 젠투라니
<drake_kr> 정상이 아니시다..
<LinDol> 헛 지금은 안써요
<LinDol> 안쓴지 7년 넘은 것 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 젠투..
<pchero_work> 2007년 때였나..
<pchero_work> 워드 파일 하나 작성할 일이 있어서 오픈오피스 한번 설치했다가
<LinDol> 오 역시
<LinDol> 피씨 영웅옹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 꼬박 3일을 컴파일했던 기억이 있네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 잘 지내셨나요
<LinDol> 회사 집 회사 집
<LinDol> 일에 치이고 있죵 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 잘 지내신가요? ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 넵. ㅎㅎㅎ 여기도 이제 슬슬 봄이어서 생활하기도 좋아지고 있습니다.  :)
<drake_kr> 저는 일반인이라
<drake_kr> 윈도우 7을 사용합니다
<LinDol> 오
<LinDol> 매번 궁금한게 있었는데..
<LinDol> 드라코 님하고
<LinDol> 드래이크 님 하고
<LinDol> 같은 분이신가요?
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> LinDol: 잘지내세요?
<twinsenx> LinDol: 제 기억이 희미하지만... 드라코 드레이크 다른 분이라고 기억하고 있습니다. 블로그는 이렇게 기억합니다만... 확실치 않습니다. 드라코 draco.pe.kr 드레이크drake.kr
<LinDol> ahoops, 안녕하세요 :) 저희 구면인가요..?
<LinDol> twinsenx, 아.. 네넵 감사합니다. ^_^
<ahoops> 구면이에요.
<ahoops> 10년 훨씬넘었는데요. 흠 뭐랄까요.
<ahoops> 저랑 동갑이시지 않나요?
<ahoops> 호랑이요 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 호랑이요?
<LinDol> ㅠ_ㅠ 죄송합니다. 기억이 잘 안나네요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 낼 일찍 출근해야해서.ㅠ 다음에 다시 이야기 나누시지요
<ahoops> 네네
<LinDol> 좋은 밤 되셔요 :)
<HolyKnight> http://ppss.kr/archives/101110
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 시험공부 중인갑네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 기숙사 아까 들어와서 씻구 나왔어요
<Work^Seony> 아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 공부하던건 수시 고사인데 다음 주로 미뤄졌어요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 쪽지 시험 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 오 출근하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 아무래도 할 게 많아 전 여기 하루 더 있어야 할 거 같네요. 와이키키가면 시끄러울 거 같고.. 우선 조용한 곳에서 진도 쭉 빼 보렵니답
<Work^Seony> 아 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ianychoi, 어제 커리하우스는 가보셨나요?
<ianychoi> 점심 도시락 싸 오셨죠? 같이 드실래요? 넵넵 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 저는 도시락 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 전 어제 거기서 사오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 코코이치방야가 신기했내요 ㅎ 커리하우스요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요? 저는 잘 몰라서요
<Work^Seony> 저는 여기와서 커리하우스 처음 봤어요
<ianychoi> 아하.. 네 맛있게 잘 먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 밥 스탠다드는 제겐 많드라구요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 모자라는데 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 좀 많이 먹습니다
<ianychoi> 헉 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 전 9시 조금 넘어서 어제 거기 1층에 가 있으려구요
<ianychoi> 있다 12시쯤 드시려나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 딱 12시 되면 먹을 거에요
<ianychoi> 넵 그럼 11시 반쯤 가서 점심 사오면 되겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇게 오래 안걸릴거에요
<ianychoi> 아하 넵 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 11시 50분에 가시면 충분할 겁니다
<ianychoi> 넵넵!
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 사왔습니다 ㅎ 1층에 있을가요?
<Work^Seony> 아 네 지금 내려갈게요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-24
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 젠투 업데이트를 한달 안했더니 업데이트 해야하는 패키지가 240개가 넘네요...
<bluedusk> 오 좋군요
<Work^Seony> 왜죠?
<bluedusk> 헛.; 일이 있는거잖아요.. 전 출근해서 지금 모니터 보면서 멍 때리는...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가끔 "왜죠?" 하고 물어보면, 대부분의 사람들이 당황하는데 그게 재밌어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> dns 도 잡아둬야 하고 haproxy도 구축해놔야 하고 rancher 매니저 노드도 이전 시켜야 하는데
<bluedusk> aws인스턴스를 안만들어줘요..-_- 방화벽도 안풀어주고
<Work^Seony> 헐 이유가 있대요?
<bluedusk> 담당자가 바ㅃ...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래도 일단 일을 진행할 수 없었다는 사유는 있는 거네요
<Work^Seony> 담당자한테 전부 덤탱이 씌우세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 담당자가 갑이라..
<bluedusk> pm도 갑이고
<bluedusk> 다른 갑들
<bluedusk> 뭐 근데 사유가 중요한게 아니에요 due date 까지 만드는게 중요한..;
<bluedusk> 그냥 권한 전체 줬으면 하루면 다 할수 있는것들인데
<Work^Seony> 담당자가 안해줘서 못하는건 어떡하나요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그걸 일주일 내내..
<bluedusk> 그래서 걍 멍때리고 있..
<Work^Seony> 메일로 아예 날짜를 통보해보세요
<Work^Seony> 최소 언제언제까지 해달라고 메일 하나 달랑 보내보세요
<bluedusk> 그게 안해주는 이유를 만들걸요? 뭐가 부족하고 뭐가 누락되서 못만들어준다 라는 식으로
<autowiz> 비슷한 경우가 저희 회사에서도 있었드랬지요. 저는 아니고
<Work^Seony> 담당자가 직급이 위에요?
<bluedusk> 직급도 위긴 한데 어차피 갑을 관계고 계속 프로젝트 같이 해가려면 좋게 좋게 하는게 좋다고 그래서
<bluedusk> 전 냅두고 있어요
<bluedusk> 우헤헤헤
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런 관계...
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<autowiz> 다른 직원이 일하러갔더니 IP 구성도가 없다고 . 달라고 하면 곧 주겠다는 말만 ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 불금인데
<bluedusk> 고기 사주실껀가요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 그래도 메일 보내놓으면 증빙자료라도 남으니...
<bluedusk> jun_:
<autowiz> 불금에는 집에서 셀프 불고기 드셔야지요~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk>  Work^Seony 그런건 다 해뒀죠
<bluedusk> 어차피 제 위에 책임급한테 다 이야기 해놨고 메일이랑 위키 다 정리해놨으니
<autowiz> 그나저나 저런게 하루만에 다 가능하시군요 ㅠㅠ 부럽습니다.
<bluedusk> 와 존잘로님 저에게 고기를 대접해주시면  제가
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 이미 만들어진거 옮기는거라서요..
<bluedusk> 전 처음부터 다 만든다고 하지 않았습니다.
<autowiz> 그것도 저는 완전 부담되서요 ㅠㅠ 혹시 뭔가 빠진건 아닐까하는 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 그럼 저에게 고기를 사주세요
<bluedusk> 제가 뒷치닥거리 안해줌
<bluedusk> 오 임수님이다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~^^
<imsu> 오임수
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~
<imsu> 육임수
<imsu> 칠임수
<imsu> 팔임수
<imsu> 구임수
<imsu> 십임수
<Work^Seony> imsu, 뭐하는거지?
<autowiz> 헐~ 임수가 폭주한다 -_-;;;
<imsu> 십일임수
<imsu> 십이임수
<Work^Seony> 십에는 쌍시옷을 붙이는게 룰 아냐? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 십삼임수
<imsu> 십사임수
<autowiz> 미안해 임수야 이제 안할께~ ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 십오임수
<imsu> 십육임수
<imsu> 십칠임수
<imsu> 십팔임수
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> .... 오늘 불금인데 ..
<bluedusk> 다들 심심하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 내 맥프로 팔고 걍 데탑 하나 맞추고 싶은데, 맥프로가 너무 비싸서 아무도 안사네요..
<imsu> Work^Seony: 재미난 숫자 놀이였습니당 키키킥
<imsu> Work^Seony: 얼마에요? 맥프로? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 연탄? 타워?
<Work^Seony> 구매했던 가격? 아니면 판매하는 가격?
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 네 연탄맥
<bluedusk> 판매가격이요
<imsu> 판매하시는 가격이요
<bluedusk> 저 누가 연탄맥 2008년식 싸게 판다고 해서 살려고 하는데요
<Work^Seony> 음... $7,500 주고 샀으니, $4000이면 적당하지 않나 싶긴한데,,,
<imsu> 그럼 한국돈으로 4000 만원정도 하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Work^Seony> 아니 400
<bluedusk> 램 64G 꼽고 nvidia 570 ti 정도 꼽아서 회사에서 사용해보려구요
<imsu> 아~ 공하나 더붙였네
<imsu> 공임수
<imsu> 일임수
<imsu> 이임수
<bluedusk> 대충 한 70~80정도 들어갈거 같은데
<imsu> 삼임수
<imsu> 사임수
<imsu> 오임수
<bluedusk> 임수님 요즘 힘드세요?
<bluedusk> 많이 힘드시면 존잘로님께 고기 사달라고 하세요
<bluedusk> 그리고 고기 사준다고 할때 저도 불러주시면 됩니다
<imsu> 맥 사보고 싶은데 돈이 없어용 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저에게 할부로 파실 의향은? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 난 이제 걍 리눅스만 올인하고 싶은데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 할부 몇개월?
<bluedusk> 오 할부 가능한건가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 문제는, 보낼 방법이 없네요
<imsu> 50냥씩 하면 한 8개월? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오 중간에 환률 변동으로 인한 차익은 누가 부담하는건가요?
<imsu> 아부지 차 사드렸더니 돈이 없어요~ ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<Work^Seony> 내년에 한국 한 번 갈까 하는데, 그때 가져가면 한국에서는 좀 팔기 쉬울까요
<imsu> 저에게 그럼 오실 때 감가 고려하셔서 판매하심이 어떠신가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 글쎄요 ..; 맥 중고 업자들이 넘 많아서 한국 중고 시장에도..;
<Work^Seony> 음... 걍 써야하나...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨는 괜찮은데, 그래픽카드가 맘에 안들어서..
<Work^Seony> 명색이 워크스테이션인데, 요즘 게임들도 제대로 못굴릴 정도라...
<imsu> 롤만 잘 돌아간다면~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 750만원이면 살때 꽤 큰돈 들어가셨네요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 오 임수님 롤하시는거에요?
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저랑 같이 해주시면 제가 트롤짓을 가장한 상대팀 멱살잡고 캐리하는거 보여드림
<imsu> bluedusk: 얼마전 계정 휴면되어서 풀었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 트롤짓은 뭔가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz: 바보 짓이요
<imsu> autowiz: 깽판치는거죵 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아하 그런 의미군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 딱 골드까지만 올려놓고 다시 휴면계정 만들어야징 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> DB 스키마 문서 화 한다고 몇일동안 쉴새없이 모니터만 봤더니만 눈이 침침하네요
<bluedusk> 오임수님 저랑 같이 해요
<bluedusk> 제가 심해탐험 시켜드림
<imsu> bluedusk: ㅋㅋㅋ 심해는 싫은데...ㅠ.ㅠ;; 애들이 너무 저희 부모님 안부를 물어봐서~
<Work^Seony> 헐... 맥프로 그래픽카드 성능이 gtx 760 수준이네요...
<Work^Seony> imsu, 롤은 북미 서버에서 하면 마음 편할 거야
<imsu> Work^Seony: 근데 맥프로 쓸정도면 보통 렌더링이라고 하나? 그런거 하려고 쓰는거 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 맞아.  영상 작업 같은거
<imsu> Work^Seony: 외국 서버에서 하면 코리언 우대 받는다고 하더군ㅇ
<imsu> 요
<Work^Seony> 그래픽카드 성능이 게임에서 요구하는 거랑 좀 다르다고는 하더라고...
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> 렌더링 하는데 시간 엄청 많이 소요된다고들 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 외국 서버에서 굳이 코리안 말할 필요는 없는데, 거긴 그래도 욕은 잘 안하거든
<imsu> 근데 대화가 안되니까... 예전에 몇 번 하는데 답답하더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 한국말로 얼른 쓰고 다시 해야 하는데 영어 단어 생각해야하니.. ㅋㅋㅋ 안떠오르고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 대화 포기하고 하는거지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 위쳐는 다 했어?
<bluedusk> 헐 오임수님 위쳐도 하세요?
<Work^Seony> 임수도 엑박유저거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 저번주에 약 2시간 정도 했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ 엔딩보려면 내후년 되야할 듯 해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 생각날 때 조금씩 하는거라서 ㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 덕분에 심심할 때 괜찮더라구요
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 심심하지 않아요
<Work^Seony> LDAP을 활용해서 만들만한 웹사이트 뭐 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 게시판은 안맞고...
<Work^Seony> LDAP의 장점이 읽기성능인데, 읽기만 겁나하는 뭐 없을까..
<ianychoi> LDAP면 먼가 인증 연동이 필요한 부분일텐데..
<Work^Seony> 네 인증연동은 이미 되어있구요, 거기서 뭔가 덧붙여서요
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 쪽도 연동되어있는데, 저는 뭔가 다른걸 좀 해보고 싶어서요..
<ianychoi> 보통 페북으로 치면 페북 인증을 이용한 게임 개발.. 이런 거에 인증이 추가로 붙던데..
<ianychoi> 먼가 id/password를 따로 입력하던 부분을
<ianychoi> 조금씩 통합하는 쪽으로 살펴보는 게 좋으려나요?
<Work^Seony> 인증 관련된 부분은 이미 다 되어있어서 딱히 할 게 없어요
<Work^Seony> 심지어 저희 프로그래머들이 워드프레스 플러그인까지 만들어서 배포할 정도거든요
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 데이터를 한 번 넣으면 수정하는 일 별로 없이 계속 읽기만 하는거 없을려나
<bluedusk> 로그요
<bluedusk> 한번 넣으면 수정할일 없이 읽기만함. .
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋ 로그가 그렇긴 하죠.
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ 근데 로그는 이미 rsyslog를 쓰고있어서...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 웹으로 포장해서 직원들이 쓸만한 걸 만들까 하고 구상 중이에요
<Work^Seony> LDAP은 결국 활용의 한계가 명확하네요
<Work^Seony> 애초에 태생이 디렉토리 서비스이니...
<bluedusk> 그쵸 뭐 잘해야 서버 호스트 관리나
<bluedusk> 아이피 관리도 하는거 같긴 하던데
<bluedusk> 디바이스 등록하고 관리하는것도
<Work^Seony> DHCP 예약목록은 LDAP으로 관리하고 있긴 해요.  나중에 DNS도 넣을까하긴 하는데, 뭐 지금도 딱히 불편하진 않다보니 걍 냅두게 되네요
<Work^Seony> 젠투 업데이트 아직 반도 안끝났네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 하긴 dns 도 쓸만하겠네요
<imsu`> 불금 보내시와용~~
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@alden/14
<drake_kr> 호오
<drake_kr> 그래서 스왑은 어느 정도가 적당한것인가..
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 본인도 안 읽는 글을.. 왜 올리는거지..
<drake_kr> HolyKnight: 진심으로 궁금해서 그러는데, 이 링크들 왜 올리시는거에요?
<HolyKnight> 뜨금
<HolyKnight> 말씀하신대로 아얄씨 여러 채널에 뿌리는 링크들은
<HolyKnight> 본녀도 하나도 안 읽어유...
<HolyKnight> 근데 IT 관련이라서 IT 관련 챈에 가끔 뿌립니다.
<drake_kr> 글쿤요
<drake_kr> 본인도 안 읽는 글을..
<HolyKnight> 네..
<pchero_work> 전 잘 읽고 있습니다.. ^^;;
<HolyKnight> 도움이 된다면 좋쥬. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 재밌는 글들이 많아요. 식견이 넓어지는 느낌이에요.
<HolyKnight> 다행입니다. 감사합니다.
<pchero_work> 개그 링크도 잘 보고 있습니다. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 음 전 시간낭비일 경우가 70%
<pchero_work> 재밌는거 올라오면 사내 IRC 에도 공유하곤해요. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 특히 가짜전문가 링크는 열이 뻗쳐요
<drake_kr> IoT가 어쩌구 저쩌구 머신러닝이 어쩌구 저쩌구
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유..
<drake_kr> 둘 다 하는데
<drake_kr> 뜬구름 잡는 얘기
<drake_kr> 영화도 오픈결말 별로 안 좋아하는 사람이라;
<HolyKnight> 아...
<drake_kr> 저는 직업이 임베디드라서 IoT 디바이스 만들고 있고 최근 ARM에 tensorflow 올려달라는요청이 있어서 머신러닝 환경구축 하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 근데 그걸 전문가랍시고 한 8000자 분량 되는 칼럼을 쓴건데
<drake_kr> 결국 내용이 없어요
<HolyKnight> 관련분야 실무자로서 실질적 도움이 되는 글이 잘 없다는 의미신가보네유.
<drake_kr> 네 없어요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유.
<drake_kr> 사실 저런 글들은 페이스북 it 전문가페이지만 팔로잉해도 쉽게 얻을 수 있는것들이니 걱정마세요 pchero_work 님
<pchero_work> 깜짝!
<pchero_work> 넵. ㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 이런 저런 글 올려주시는 거 잘 보고 있겠습니다. :)
<drake_kr> 괜한 짜증이라고 생각하실지 모르겠지만.. 링크 내용에 대해서 할말 없으시면 가급적 안 올리시는게 좋을듯 해서요.
<drake_kr> 길거리 다니다가 '좋은 말씀 들어보시라고' 잡으면 잡혀서 들어야 하나요..
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ 글쿤유.
<HolyKnight> 자제하도록 하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 정말 읽어보셔서 좋은 글이면 할 말도 많으니 그런건 환영해요
<drake_kr> 아니면 무슨 개소리를 한 글이 있는데 진짜 개소리냐 하는것도 괜찮구요
<HolyKnight> 예. 알겠어유. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 거의 내용이 없거나 모르는 사람 자기자랑이라서..
<pchero_work> 삶은 계란?
<pchero_work> 헛. 방사 죄송.. ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요!
<drake_kr> 하이요
<ianychoi> 오 밤 새시는 거예요? 아님 일찍 기상? ㅋ
<drake_kr> 오 잘됐다
<drake_kr> tensorflow가 뭔지좀 알려줘
<ianychoi> pip install tensorflow ? ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 어떤 걸 이야기드림 될까요.. 저도 많이 모른다는 게 함정이지만 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1Beo5YQa/
<drake_kr> 걔가 뭐하는놈임
<ianychoi> 그냥 저 메시지는.. arm용 없다는 거 아녜요? ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> No matching distribution.. 매칭되는 배포판이 없다는 거 같은데..
<drake_kr> 음 arm용은 없군
<ianychoi> https://github.com/samjabrahams/tensorflow-on-raspberry-pi
<ianychoi> 이거 쓰라고 구글 검색에 나오는데..
<ianychoi> https://github.com/samjabrahams/tensorflow-on-raspberry-pi
<ianychoi> # For Python 2.7
<ianychoi> wget https://github.com/samjabrahams/tensorflow-on-raspberry-pi/releases/download/v1.0.0/tensorflow-1.0.0-cp27-none-linux_armv7l.whl
<ianychoi> sudo pip install tensorflow-1.0.0-cp27-none-linux_armv7l.whl
<ianychoi> wget주소가 구글이 아닌 걸로 봐서 별도로 포팅한 거 같애요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 후.. 이거 길던데.. 암튼 뭐 알아서 하면 되겠고
<drake_kr> tensorflow는 cli로 하면 되는거?
<drake_kr> 뭐 하는 놈인지..
<ianychoi> 머신러닝/딥러닝짜는 프레임워크라고 해야 할까나요
<ianychoi> 텐서 단위로 그래프, 학습 모델 등을 정의한다음에
<drake_kr> 흠.. 사기치는 프로그램
<ianychoi> tf.run() 인가.. tf.Session().start()인가.. 까먹었는데.. 여튼 그거 하면 머신러닝/딥러닝 짝짝 돌아가던데요
<ianychoi> 사기치는 걸로 볼 수도 있겠지만 ㅎㅎ 나름 저는 이해 안되는 딥러닝 알고리즘들이 돌아가구요 ㅋ
<ianychoi> 나온 결과로 사기치는 건 제가 결과를 해석을 못하는지라 전 그건 힘들드라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 클러스터링도 가능한가?
<ianychoi> 해보진 않았는데 가능할 거예요
<drake_kr> 요즘은 성능이 암덩어리 4개면 i3급 정도는 나오나..
<ianychoi> GPU를 쓰던지 아니면 여러 개 엮어서 쓸려고 만든 거다보니깐요
<drake_kr> 암덩어리가 많이 따라오긴 한듯..
<ianychoi> 암덩어리 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> amd도 암덩어리.......
<Work^Seony> 애플이 맥북 씨퓨를 암으로 쓸 지 모른다는 썰이 있긴한데, 암64비트 보면 성능이 많이 좋아지긴 했더라구요
<drake_kr> os9에서 osx 넘어갈때야 괜찮았는데
<drake_kr> 더 후진걸로 넘어가면 사람들이 지랄하지 않을까요
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 근시일 내에는 불가능하지않나 싶어요
<drake_kr> 그리고 뭐 10나노 미만 공정에서는 암덩어리도 그닥 힘을 못 쓴다고 하던데요..
<Work^Seony> 아무리 암이 성능 좋아졌다고는 해도 i7을 대체할만해보이진 않거든요..
<drake_kr> ms가 서피스에 암덩어리 집어넣어가지고 단가 줄여볼라고 Windows RT까지 뽑아내봤는데
<drake_kr> 결국 인텔칩 쓰잖아요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 성능이 아무래도..
<ianychoi> CPU 개발하는 사람들이 암걸리지 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 저전력인건 좋은데 사람들이 원하는건 그래도 성능이라...
<drake_kr> 7nm 공정부터는 클럭빨이 다시 뽑힌다고 하니..
<drake_kr> 뭐 쿨앤조이라는 별로 믿을수 없는 사이트긴 하지만.. 그런 얘기가 있던데..
<drake_kr> 설레발은 빼고.. 흠..
<ianychoi> 아 진짜 이 번역 3월말까지 한다고 하지 말껄.. 그러면 마음 편히 놀텐데 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 셀프 노예
<ianychoi> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 이안초이 테트리스 만들어본적 있음?
<ianychoi> 옛날에 어셈블러로
<ianychoi> 대학 과제였죠
<drake_kr> ????
<drake_kr> tasm?
<ianychoi> masm요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 서니아재가 쓰는거도 nasm같던데..
<drake_kr> 애기들한테 테트리스 만들어보라니까 진심 온갖 핑계를 대면서 안 하네...
<drake_kr> 쉬워보여서 안한대는데.. 나도 시발 쉽다고 말하기 힘든 처지구만..
<ianychoi> 	mov	ax, 0b800h	; 비디오 메모리 시작 주소 - es에 대입
<ianychoi> 	mov	es, ax
<ianychoi> 와 이런 소스.. 지금 보면 하나도 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 힙 64kb 안짝으로 썼으면 com으로도 뽑히것다
<Work^Seony> nasm은 뭐에요?
<ianychoi> 글쿤요 그걸 잘 몰라서 ㅋㅋ exe로 5kb 나오네요 소스 파일은 27kb.. 당시 소스 & 실행 파일이 있다니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 잉? 어셈 수업하실때 nasm 쓰시지 않았어요?
<ianychoi> 리눅스에서 nasm 쓰지 않나요? 먼가 들어본 거 같은데.. 전 tasm도 잘 몰라요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> tasm은 Turbo Assembler
<ianychoi> 아.. 터보 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> masm은 Macro Assembler
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 nasm 말고 다른거 썼었어요.  뭐였는지 기억도 잘 안나네요
<drake_kr> yasm은 아니었던걸로 기억하는데요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 플랫폼에서 돌아갔던 걸로 기억나는군요
<Work^Seony> 당시 어셈 가르쳤던 교수가 리눅스는 하나도 모르는 사람이었던터라... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ls 명령어도 잘 몰라서 버벅댈 정도였으니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래서 win32에서 어셈을 돌려요?
<Work^Seony> 네 제 기억으론 그랬던 거 같아요.  vs에서 코드 실행했던 것 같은데요
<Work^Seony> masm이었었나
<drake_kr> 음 맞네요 masm
<ianychoi> 비주얼 스튜디오면 masm일 확률이 높아요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 당시 배웠떤 내용은 하나도 기억 안나고, 교수가 했던 말 한 마디가 기억나네요
<Work^Seony> 당시 교수가, 니네들 성적에 목숨거는 애들 몇명 있는데 그러지 마라.  어차피 졸업하면 성적 보지도 않는데, 성적 잘받으려고 용쓸 시간에 차라리 취업에 더 도움되는 공부나 해라
<Work^Seony> 그래서 어셈 대충 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그거 가르치는 교수조차도 "과연 어셈을 배울 필요가 있긴할까 싶긴한데, 커리큘럼에 있으니까 가르치는거다" 라는 식이었어요
<drake_kr> 음.. 최근 이야기가 아닌듯 한데??
<Work^Seony> 제가 유학생 때니까 2011년도쯤이었죠
<drake_kr> 최근에 nasm 코드 올리신적 있어요
<drake_kr> 1년 안된걸로 기억하는데..
<ianychoi> 아하.. 그때 여기서 어셈블러 수업을... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 아마 저 아닐껄요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 컴퓨터과 건물은 어디예요? 오후에 구경가볼까나... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.....
<Work^Seony> 자연과학대 건물은 캠퍼스 안쪽에 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 어셈블리로 테트리스라니.. exe파일이면 i386인가..
<ianychoi> 아하.. ㅎ 넵 그런 거 같애요 윈도10에서 실행 안되는 거 보니..
<drake_kr> 잉? 그럼 286 미만인디..
<drake_kr> 8086인갑다
<ianychoi> 20021046.EXE: MS-DOS executable, MZ for MS-DOS
<ianychoi> 이렇게 나오네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 로더야 뭐..
<ianychoi> bash에서 file 명령어로.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 결국 비디오메모리 제어를 했겠군..
<ianychoi> 네 인터럽트 머 있고 한 거 봐선
<ianychoi> 근데 잘 기억이 안 나죠 다시 짜라고 하면
<Work^Seony> 근데 file 명령어 믿을만한가요?
<drake_kr> 클럭까지 제어했냐 -.-
<ianychoi> 공부 많이 해야할 듯요
<ianychoi> 설마요.. 클럭까지야;;;;
<Work^Seony> 확장자만 보고 판단하는 듯 한데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> file 꽤 믿을만해요
<drake_kr> 확장자 바꿔도 인식 하던데..
<ianychoi> 예전에는 그랬던 거 같은데 요즘 file 명령어는 콘텐츠 보는 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그림파일 하나를, png 붙여서 file 해보고, 다시 jpg로 바꿔서 file 해보면 결과가 달라요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 file 명령어를 못믿기 시작했죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전 실행파일이 sl쓰는지 dl쓰는지 잘 나와서 걍 쓰는데요..
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/o8qyggKG/
<ianychoi> http://paste.openstack.org/show/604105/
<Work^Seony> 잘 되는군요
<drake_kr> 확장자 바꿔도 나와요..
<ianychoi> 10년전인가는 확장자로 인식했던 거 같아요 제 어렴풋한 기억에..
<drake_kr> 어우 사람말 못믿는 인간들같다 우리
<drake_kr> 꼭 한번 확인하네 -.-
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 궁금하자나요
<ianychoi> 웬지 테스트 해보고 싶어지고 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 글쵸 궁금하죠
<drake_kr> 우리 어렸을땐 컴파일러 맨날 의심하지 않았나요
<drake_kr> 아맞다 테레비는 잘 나와요?
<Work^Seony> 네 잘나와요
<Work^Seony> 덕분에 잘 보고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 밥 먹을 때 심심해서 티비 켜놓고 먹고 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 라즈베리에 세팅해놓으면 편해요
<Work^Seony> 특히 저번에 탄핵심판할 때 라이브로 볼 수 있어서 좋았죠 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 오호.. 무슨 세팅요?
<drake_kr> 폰에 kodi remote 해놓으면 리모콘 쓰는거 같고..
<drake_kr> 테레비
<ianychoi> 아.. 전 집에 제 TV가 없으므로.. 패스 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 모니터로 테레비 보는거임
<ianychoi> 오호 TV 스트리밍을 보는건가요?
<ianychoi> TV신호를.. 라즈베리파이에서 하드웨어 모듈 사서 수신하는 건가..
<drake_kr> 음 와이파이 됨?
<ianychoi> 네 집에 와이파이는 있어요
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr:9981/tv.html id: test / pw: test
<Work^Seony> 아마 월드컵 같은거 하면 티비 계정 주신거 굉장히 유용할 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 해외에서는 못보거든요
<ianychoi> 오.. 해외라 느리긴 하지만 먼가 채널 고르는데도 나오고 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 원래 왜 구축했냐면
<drake_kr> iptv 신청 안했는데 볼 수 있는지 확인해볼라고 구축했는데
<drake_kr> 이게 좀 노가다가 들어가니까
<drake_kr> 아까워서 -.-
<Work^Seony> 신청을 안했어도 경로를 우회하거나 하는 길이 있는가보네요
<Work^Seony> 저 작년에 한국 갔었을 때 좀 어이없었던게, 지금 한국집은 어머니 혼자 사셔서 인터넷이 없거든요.  근데 연결해보니까 https는 안막아뒀더라구요
<drake_kr> 경로 우회같은거라기보단.. 막기 힘들어서 그랬겠죠..
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는 미국 사이트 대부분이 요즘 https가 유행이라 메일 체크하고 vpn  연결하고하는게 딱히 어려움이 없었죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https는 안 막는게 아니라 못 막는거에요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 그렇긴 하네요
<ianychoi> 아 그럼 IPTV 신호를 컴터에서 볼 수 있게.. 오
<drake_kr> 요즘은 구글드라이브에다가 야동 넣어놓고 군대 싸지방에서 본다고 하던데요..
<Work^Seony> 근데, source port 443인걸 막는 식으로 해도 안막히나요?  해본적이 없으니 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 걍 구글도 443 쓰니까..
<drake_kr> 막기가 좀 거시기하죠..
<Work^Seony> 인터넷을 제공해주는 isp 측에서는, 제가 거기는 어떻게 구성되어있는지 몰라서 잘 모르겠지만, 걍 방화벽 설정하듯 source port 443으로 막으면 되지않나 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> "You’ll have to take our word for it that the objects also know their class." 아 진짜.. 이런 건 어케 번역해야하지..
<ianychoi> ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 객체와 클래스의 관계인데.. take our word 이런 말은 먼가 느낌은 오는데 직역하면 이상할 거 같고.. 적당한 의역이 생각나진 않네요.
<Work^Seony> 영어 잘하는 거랑 번역하는 거랑은 진짜 별개의 문제더라구요
<drake_kr> 넌 해야한다 오브젝트가 클래스를 알 수 있게 단어질을
<drake_kr> 오브젝트가 클래스를 알 수 있도록 단어를 정하는 것이 좋습니다. 정도면 되나
<ianychoi> 이 번역 일 어케든 끝낸 다음에는.. 번역은 그냥 온라인 문서 간단히 한글화하는 것만 해야겠어요
<drake_kr> 진짜 객체지향이란거 자체가 와닿지를 않으니..
<ianychoi> 책처럼 퀄리티가 매우 좋아야 하는 것들은 스트레스만 받네요
<drake_kr> 왈도체번역 잘하는 친구가 있고 왈도체를 평문으로 번역 잘하는 친구가 있더군요..
<drake_kr> 음 걍 영어 잘하는건 인터프리터고 번역 잘하는건 컴파일러인가..
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 통역도 쉬운게 아니던데
<ianychoi> 통역은 저에겐 넘사벽 ㅋ
<drake_kr> kcd때 일본아재 하나 와가지고 통역하는데 힘들었음
<ianychoi> 아 Work^Seony 오늘도 12시에 점심 드시죠? 괜찮음.. 있다 제가 4시까지 짐 잠시 보관해도 될까요?
<ianychoi> 호스텔이 여기 야박하네요. 4시까지 짐 보관한다고 하니 5달러 더 달라고..
<Work^Seony> 네 괜찮아요
<ianychoi> 외국인은 일찍 체크인도 해 주면서.. 후우
<ianychoi> 나도 외국인인데 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 넵넵 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 가이징과 가이고쿠징의 차이인가
<ianychoi> KCD 일본 아재 ㅎㅎ 통역을 몇 사람이 한 거예요 ㅎㅎ 성기 성수씨 형님?
<drake_kr> 윤성수 일본어 못했을걸
<drake_kr> 정민이 성기 나
<drake_kr> 내가 한 반 했고 정민이 늦게 와서 좀 맡다가 저녁에 성기 와서 유창하게..
<ianychoi> 글쿤요 정민은 누군지 제가 아직 잘 모르고... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 영어든 일본어든 듕귁어든 써버릇해야 하는듯
<Work^Seony> 네 무조건 입으로 말을 해야 늘어요
<ianychoi> 네 그건 그런 듯 해요
<ianychoi> 여기오니 살고 싶어지는 생각이 많이 드는데
<drake_kr> 디버깅도
<drake_kr> 해버릇해야..
<ianychoi> 현도형님.. 같이 탈한국 프로젝트 진행할까요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭔 프로젝트여
<drake_kr> 걍 나가믄 되지
<drake_kr> 돈만 많으면 한국이 제일 살기 좋은 나라임ㅁ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그말은 돈없으면 제일 살기 족같은 나라가 한국이란 얘기지..
<ianychoi> 전 돈이 없으니 힘든거군요
<drake_kr> bingo
<drake_kr> ... tensorflow 왤케 커 -.-
<drake_kr> 아예 설명서 준비물 파트에 '많은 시간'이라고 적혀있네
<drake_kr> 음 또 모르는게 나왔다..
<drake_kr> protobuf, bazel은 tensorflow를 구동하기 위한것인가..
<ianychoi> protobuf는 google에서 TCP/IP 패킷 정의 효율적으로 하기 위한 라이브러리일꺼라.. bazel은 제가 잘 모르는거네요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭔가 두렵..
<drake_kr> 준비물에 '충분히 많은 시간'이라니..
<drake_kr> 그래도 뭐 쌍팔년도도 아니고 하루를 넘기겠어?
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 밤 새셨으면 실행하고 주무실타이밍인 듯요
<drake_kr> 음.. 그런 분위기는 아님..
<drake_kr> 자바 극혐
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 점심 사왔습니답 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네
<drake_kr> 아침 먹어야 하나..
<ianychoi> 아침 7시네요 한국은
<drake_kr> bazel 빌드중..
<drake_kr> 아침은 역시 고추장삼겹살이..
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그냥 help 보는데 30초씩 걸리면 어쩌라는거지..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-25
<drake_kr> 암덩어리에 포트하면 작업자 암걸리겠다 진심
<jason_KR> 전화번호 5498 누구요?
<bluedusk> 전 아니군요
<bluedusk> 스팸?
<bluedusk> 대출?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kr> 5498 토사구팽같은 느낌인데요
<drake_kr> 피자시켜먹을까..
<DarkCircle> 엌
<Ju> 안녕하세요. 노트북에 처음으로 우분투 설치해봤는데 ppa로 설치한 smplayer를 삭제하고 싶은데 어떻게 삭제해야할지 모르겠습니다.
<Ju> 검색해서 나온대로 ppa-purge도 해봤는데 대시보드에서 프로그램이 없어지지가 않네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-26
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/612661218
<LinDol> 크...
<LinDol> 이렇게 발견된 것이었군요...후덜덜
<LinDol> 대충 공구리쳐버렸으면... 큰일 났을뻔 했네요..
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 와... 자태가 정말...
<drake_kr> 아놔
<drake_kr> 짬뽕배달시켰는데 낙지가 한마리 통으로 들어있네요
<PotatoGim> 윽 ㅋㅋㅋ 좋아해야 할지 싫어해야 할지...
<LinDol> 좋은 일인 거죠??
<LinDol> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GoJJ> 안녕하세요? 광주에서 제주갈 준비중인 라즈곤입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다시 서울 도착했습니다.
<razGon_GoJJ>  오 왔는가 ? 울프겐?
<razGon_GoJJ> 컴킬때 비프음 5번 이면 시피유 문제 일까요? 네이년은 그리말하던데요.ㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 울프겐이라뇨! ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ianychoi_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> ʕ•ٹ•ʔ
<bridgebot2> <fmowl> 안녕하세요?
<aaaq> aaa
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> 궁금해서 여쭙니다.
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> tilix 설치 후에도 다음과 같이 터미널이 이쁘게 안나와서요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> https://plus.google.com/+WorldofGnomeOrg/posts/E1X1uC7tckF
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> 혹시 아시는 분있나요?
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> path가 너무 길어요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> autowiz: 바쁘심?
<jason_KR> 누가 시간 여유있는 분 저 좀 잠깐 도와줘야할...ㅋㅋㅋ 물론 우분투 사용자 선착순 1인
<jason_KR> ahoops님 오랜만, 반갑습니다.
<drake_kr> 네?
<autowiz> 알딸딸한 화요일 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 속상해서 술마신건 안비밀 ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 어휴~ ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 오즈님이랑 통화로 해결 봄, Tab ^6회
<bridgebot2> <draco> 식곤증이 온다...
<jason_KR> 식곤증 증상이 현자타임 증상이랑 같은거요? 아닌가? ㅋ
<bridgebot2> <kimej> “배부르고 배따시면 잠온다“를 유식하게 말하는거일겁니다…ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 전부다 배가 문제군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 비가 많이 내렸어요 울진
<soyeomul> 그리고 비가 그치고 바람이 많이 불었어요 그리고 내일 새벽에 눈이 올 예정이라고 하네요
<soyeomul> 시골서 살다보니 하루에도 날씨를 세번정도씩 보게되네요
<soyeomul> 내일 일하러 이만 자러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 안녕하세욥
<bridgebot2> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot2> <fmowl> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot2> <noel> 안녕하세요!
<bridgebot2> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-22
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJSpring> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_JJSpring> 한동안 조용히 살고 있었는데.
<razGon_JJSpring> 다들 잘계시죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 무지 오랫만에 뵙네요
<ircCloud^Seony> razGon_JJSpring: 별일 없으시죠?
<razGon_JJSpring> 예ㅃ
<razGon_JJSpring> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_JJSpring> 제주 오고 나서 정신 없었네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 엄청 오랫만이네요.  바쁘셨나봐요
<razGon_JJSpring> 1년 다되가네요. 어느덧.
<razGon_JJSpring> 환경이 변하다보니 이런저런 큰일이 벌어지다 보니 좀 그랫죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 자리 좀 잡으셨겠네요...
<razGon_JJSpring> 덕분에 먹는것만 챙기다 보니 살만 디룩디룩...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JJSpring> 예 자리는 좀 잡았습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 고생하신 보람이 있었으면 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 예 감사합니다.
<razGon_JJSpring> 어서오세요.ㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 보라카이는 잘있나요? 폐쇄한다는 말이 슬슬 나오던데요
<razGon_JJSpring> ahoops: ^^;
<ircCloud^Seony> 보라카이는 인도네시아 아닌가요?
<razGon_JJSpring> 솔직히 제주와서 고생보다는 일이 터져서 ..
<razGon_JJSpring> 아. 필리핀입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<razGon_JJSpring> 남쪽섬.
<razGon_JJSpring> 한국인들과 중국인들이 많이 가는 섬이에요.
<razGon_JJSpring> 풍광이 좋구 물가가 싸서 많이 가는데. 문제는 환경파괴가 심해서요
<razGon_JJSpring> ircCloud^Seony: 잘계시죠? 페북은 간간히 올라오는거 보는데. 좋아보이세요. 좀
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 그냥 늘 똑같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 생활이 딱히 달라진 것도 없고 그렇다고 일이 바뀐 것도 아니고 하다보니...
<razGon_JJSpring> 같은 섬인 제주에 있어보니 관광지는 관광지나 내가 일하는건 똑같더라구요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 일하고 게임하고 먹고 자고 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 그렇군요. 저도 거의 안정기에 접어 듭니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 저 1년 동안 늘어난게 체중과 롤실력.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 요즘 한국에 계신 분들이랑 이브온라인 같이 하느라 푹 빠져 살아요
<razGon_JJSpring> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 그것도 하고 픈데. 너무 빠져들거 같아서요.
<razGon_JJSpring> 근데 너무 복잡함..ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 너무 빠져들 걱정은 안하셔도 됩니다.  그런 게임은 아니라서요
<razGon_JJSpring> 그러긴하죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 같이 하는 한국유저들도 일주일에 딱 하루 다같이 모여서 4시간 하거든요
<razGon_JJSpring> 아...
<razGon_JJSpring> 그러기가 어려우니.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국시간으로 일요일 오후 2시에 모여서 딱 4시간만 하는데, 그게 아주 재밌더라구요
<razGon_JJSpring> 그렇죠. 같이 팀이루어서 다니면 좋죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 레이드 하거든요... 같이 하시는 분들이 연령대도 비슷하고해서 좋아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 그 재미로 1주일 기다립니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 저는 의원이 하와이로 치면 카일루아 정도에 있어요.
<razGon_JJSpring> 숙소도 그부근이였는데.
<ircCloud^Seony> 타운에서 좀 멀리 떨어져 계시군요
<razGon_JJSpring> 좀있으면 이사. 하와이카이정도 되는곳으로
<razGon_JJSpring> 예
<razGon_JJSpring> 아무래도 제가 적응하는 곳으로.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 티비 보니까 제주도는 정말 물가가 어마어마하더라구요
<razGon_JJSpring> 가족들이 제주도 자주 안올거라생각햇는데 ...왠걸요ㅕ
<razGon_JJSpring> 다른 것보다 집값이...
<razGon_JJSpring> 넘 비싸요.
<razGon_JJSpring> 서울강북값나옵니다. 세게 나오면요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전부터 제주도 인기가 오르더니 지금은 어마어마하더라구요...
<razGon_JJSpring> 2-3년사이에 많이 올랐죠
<razGon_JJSpring> 하와이랑 다른게 자연보존?
<razGon_JJSpring> 그런개념이 조금 작아서. 집들이 꽤 많이 지어졋어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 사람들은 한국사람이니깐요 ㅎㅎ...
<razGon_JJSpring> 방법이 인구가 늘거나 혹은 집값이 싸게 내려가거나 해야 되요
<razGon_JJSpring> ㅇㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기는 새로 짓는걸 싫어하다보니...
<razGon_JJSpring> 그렇죠.
<razGon_JJSpring> 싫어하는거였어요? 새로 짓는 것을 제한한게 아니라요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 제한은 안해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단은 인건비부터가 워낙 비싸니까 새로 지을 엄두를 못내구요
<razGon_JJSpring>  아.. 인건비..
<ircCloud^Seony> 나머지 재료비나 하는 것들 역시 물가가 비싸다보니 쉽지않죠
<razGon_JJSpring> 그렇죠. 재료비가 어마어마 할거 같아요
<razGon_JJSpring> 제주는 그게 덜하니.
<razGon_JJSpring> 대신 추위가. ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_JJSpring> 이번에 눈와서 제주도가 완전히 freezing되었어요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요... 여기는 날씨가 너무너무 시원했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국 가을 날씨 수준이었어요
<razGon_JJSpring> 우기잖아요ㅕ.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그래서 비도 많이 오고 그랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 여기는 아주..
<razGon_JJSpring> 효리네 민박집 보시면 아실겁니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 그거의 3배...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 저 진료실 하루 못열었어요.
<razGon_JJSpring> 제설이 안되서 출근이 안되었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그 정도군요.  가끔 눈이 그립긴 하지만 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 눈오는 제주도.. 낭만스럽지만.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_JJSpring> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Ad1RRLr2/image.png
<razGon_JJSpring> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/H3v1dGbx/image.png
<razGon_JJSpring> 하늘은 맑은데... 아주 난리 아니였습니다. 버스가 썰매되버림..ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제주도에서도 몇십년만의 폭설 뭐 그런 수준인 거 같네요
<razGon_JJSpring> 2년전에 그런일이 있었죠.
<razGon_JJSpring> 바람이 하와이안 브리즈 비슷하게 와요. 좀 거칠긴하지만.ㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 신기한게 하와이 바이브를
<razGon_JJSpring> 도입하면 의외로 맞아요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 으어어어
<razGon_JJSpring> 2년전에 폭설.
<razGon_JJSpring> 아.. 하와이에서 노스쇼어에서 새우박스 팔잖아요
<razGon_JJSpring> 쉬림프박스. 그거 모방한거 여기 부근서 파는데 있는데 대박 낫죠. 푸드트럭에서 매장 지어서 잘됩니다.
<ahoops> razGon_JJSpring: 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<razGon_JJSpring> 방가요.ㅎ
<ahoops> 제주도로 이사갈까요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 그리고 LOCAL CRAB이라고 바닷가재 파는데인데. 인기 많아요.
<ahoops> 폐쇄된다는데 ㅠ ㅠ
<razGon_JJSpring> 혼저 옵서예
<razGon_JJSpring> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_JJSpring> ^^;
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제주방언 스킬 습득하신 라즈곤님 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> autowiz님도 오랜만에요 ㅋ
<razGon_JJSpring> ^^;
<autowiz> 네 아훕스님 라즈곤님 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJSpring> 위즈님 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_JJSpring> 겨울의 그 거친 날만 빼면 제주도 조아요.
<razGon_JJSpring> 진짜.
<razGon_JJSpring> 해질때 석양은!!
<ahoops> 작년말에 5억달러 규모 대형카지노(중국업체)가 보라카이에 카지노 진출하고 싶다고 두테르테랑 모종의 계약을 할때, 인프라(도로 상하수도등등)을 약속했나봐요.
<HolyKnight> 오
<HolyKnight> 아훕스찡
<HolyKnight> 그럼 호재인가유?
<ahoops> 그리고 뜬금없이 1월에 보라카이 환경문제 개선안하면 폐쇄시키겠다 엄포놓더니, 지금 분위기는 반년패쇄에요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 호재 아니에요,
<ahoops> 최악의 경우죠;;
<ahoops> 폐쇄를 하는 이유는 흠.
<autowiz> 대형카지노 업체가 인프라 지원을 안하고 있다는 얘기군요
<ahoops> 계엄령 식으로 폐쇄를 하면 중앙정부에서 자금을 끌어와서 인프라 공사를 할수있구요.
<ahoops> 카지노가 지원하면 그나마 다행이죠 ㅋ
<razGon_JJSpring> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/r62QUWv1/image.png
<ahoops> 문제는 중앙정부 세금으로 그걸 떼울려 하니까 어쩔수없이 폐쇄라는 카드를 써야하는 상황이구요.,
<razGon_JJSpring> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 지방정부 재원으로는 그런 큰 자금은 단기간에 못끌어오니까요.
<ahoops> 아마도 뒷돈이 엄청나게 오갔을걸로 다들 보고있어요,.
<autowiz> 폐쇄 카드를 쓸려는쪽이 카지노 인건가요? 정부인가요? 지방정부인가요?  ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> 암튼  폐쇄되면 지역주민들 2만명 생계는 쫑나는거죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 정부쪽에요.
<ahoops> 지방정부는 당연히 폐쇄반대인데 이게 웃긴게 뭐냐면.
<ahoops> 대놓고 중앙정부에 대들수가 없는게 그럼 니네들 말안들으면 부정부패 조사 들어간다 해버리면;;;
<ahoops> 지금까지 해먹은것들 다 튀어나오니 끌려가는 입장이에용.
<ahoops> 결론은 주민들이랑 투자자들만 눈뜨고 간판내리는 상황이죠;;
<autowiz> 카지노 폐쇄가 아니라 보라카이 통째로 폐쇄 인가요?  ㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 네 통째로 폐쇄에요.
<autowiz> 엄청나군요 후덜덜 합니다  ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 길넓히는 이유는 카지노업체의 신속한 공사를 위해 길을 넓혀야하기때문에;;;
<ahoops> 말안들으면 해병대 보내겠다고 해버리니 욱하고 덤빌수도 없구요..
<ahoops> 반년 폐쇄도 어쩔수 없다면 받아들일수있는데요 문제는 카지노에요;
<autowiz> 필리핀도 참 부정 비리 가 너무 많아서 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_JJSpring> 카지노..
<ahoops> 카지노 = 마약,총질 이게 기본법칙이니까요.
<razGon_JJSpring> 그러긴 하죠.
<razGon_JJSpring> 근데 거기는 삼합회가 차지 할거 같은데요?
<autowiz> 총은 필리핀 좀 있긴 하지 않나요? 저는 잘은 모릅니다만
<ahoops> 총없는 집은 없어요.
<ahoops> 시작은 환경문제 개선해라 이렇게 엄포놓고 시작했는데 폐쇄해야되것다 니들..너무 지저분하다 그래서 다들 그래 이기회에 정리정돈좀 하자..
<ahoops> 이런 분위기였는데 갑자기 산을 깍아서 대형카지노 계약..이래버리니까 환경문제 등등 말빨이 안먹히는거죠.
<ahoops> 개인적으로는 대미지는 없는데 다른 분들 (한국분들 예)은 아예 보라카이 자체를 접고 다른곳으로 이주하시는분들도 꽤 있어요.
<ahoops> 저도 서둘러서 농사로 전향해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops> 한참 글 써놨는데 팅긴거였다니;; ㅠㅜ
<autowiz> 복사해서 다시 붙여넣을 수 없는건가요? ㅜㅜ 농사로 전향해야겠어요 까지 나왔습니다.
<ahoops> ㅋ
<ahoops> 20년 넘게 사업해서 노른자땅에 빌딩세워놨더니 거기 원래 습지야 다 때려부셔라~~ 서류완벽해도 부셔야해~~ 이런식으로 건물이 부셔지는곳이 꽤 많아요.
<razGon_JJSpring> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_JJSpring> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_JJSpring> 완전히 깡패주의인데요?
<razGon_JJSpring> sungyo: 오래간만입니다^^;
<sungyo> 선생님 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 제주도이신가요?
<razGon_JJSpring> 옙
<razGon_JJSpring> JJ-봄.ㅎ
<sungyo> 어떻게... 지낼만 하세요...? 아...제주봄 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 샹그릴라처럼 대형 리조트도 뭐;; 스탭하우스 빌딩 산에다 지였다고 퍼밋있어도 다 부쉬는 판이라 인생이 복불복이네요..흐이그
<ahoops> sungyo: 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 이거 사방에서 인사해주셔서 적응이...^^;;;;
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_JJSpring> 지낼만합니다. 지난달 엄청난 눈은 무서웟지만요.
<ahoops> 제주도 눈보기 힘든데 좋으셨겠어요 =3
<razGon_JJSpring> 함 당해보시라니깐요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 강원도 있을때 눈이 너무 와서 일주일쯤 30~40 분 거리를 걸어서 출근 했었드랬지요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_JJSpring> ㅎㄷㄷ 하네요.
<autowiz> 발도 아프고 다리도 아프고 ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 제주도에서 눈이라니요.... 드믄 일일텐데....
<razGon_JJSpring> 예
<razGon_JJSpring> 드문데. 요즘은 2년전부터 세찬 눈바람 날리는 날이 계속 되었습니다.
<razGon_JJSpring> 약2주간요
<HolyKnight> 아훕스찡이 보라카이 해변에서 맥북을 들고 폼잡으셨던 그 시절이
<HolyKnight> 떠오르네유
<HolyKnight> 당분간 그러기 힘들겠쥬...m
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ASD_> 안녕하세요
<ASD_> 누구 계신가요 .
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 맥프로가 점점 맛이 가고있네요...
<allan___> 안녕하세요! ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<allan___> 처음뵙겠습니다. 민트 xfce 사용중이며, irc에 대해서 공부(?) 또는 이용해 보고가 들렸습니다. 잘 부탁드립니다!
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 어서오세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 계신 분들 다 현업에 종사하시는 분들이니, 궁금한 거 있으시면 오셔서 물어보세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만, 늦은 밤이나 휴일에는 아무도 안계실 때가 많아요
<allan___> seony 님은 규칙을 읽어보니 irc 채널의 관리자시군요!! 잘 부탁드려요^^
<allan___> 네, 구글 검색 먼저 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ ^^;
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<allan___> 혹시 이 채널을 weechat에서 들어올 수도 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 클라이언트는 어느 것이든 상관없습니다
<allan___> 그렇군요. 터미널에 익숙해지려고 연습 및 공부 중인데, weechat 이나 irssi 중에 추천하시는게 있으신가요?
<allan___> 최대한 터미널만 이용하려소 노력중입니다. ^^;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 잘 안써서 확실하게 비교해드리긴 어렵지만, 써보신 분들이 위챗을 선호하시더라구요
<allan___> 그렇군요 감사합니다.
<allan___> 지금은 파폭에서 바로 접속 중인데 클라이언트에서 접속하려면 서버 주소(?) 같은게 필요한거 같은데 알려 주실 수 있으실까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> irc.ubuntu.com 입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 채널은 #ubuntu-ko이구요
<allan___> 아, 감사합니다. 포럼 홈페이지 가니까 대문에 적혀 있네요 미처 못 봤습니다 ㅠ.ㅜ
<allan___> 아까 맥프로 맛이 가신다고 하셨는데, 휴지통 맥프로 쓰시는 건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 2013년형이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨 성능이 아직도 출중해서, 씨퓨만 따로 빼서 조립을 해볼까 했더니, 이게 또 서버급이라서 메인보드가 수십만원씩 하는 것 밖에 없네요...
<allan___> 그러시군요^^ 전 업계 종사자는 아니라서, 맥프로에 대한 로망이 있는데 조립하는 부품도 많이 비싸네요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 이번 맥프로를 겪어보고나서 깨달은 건, 절대 고가의 애플 제품은 사지않는다 에요...
<allan___> 그러시군요. 전 맥북프로 2013 있는데 아직도 잘쓰고 있어서 만족하는데 고가 전문가 라인은 좀 그런가 보군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥북프로 15인치급까지는 참 좋은 제품이라고 생각하는데요, 썬더볼트 디스플레이랑 맥프로는 정말 최고로 별로에요.
<allan___> ^^;;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 그동안 아이튠즈랑 포토를 잘 써왔는데, 애플에서 벗어날 준비를 슬슬 해야겠네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 업무용 맥북프로가 있긴한데 이걸 주력으로 쓸지도 고민되는군요...
<allan___> 맥으로 업무하시는 거면 노트북은 작아서 불편하시지 않으신가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 모니터 2대 더 달아서 쓰고있긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<allan___> ^^
<allan___> 전 리눅스 15년 전에 알짜 리눅스(?)를 cd로 깔아서 써보고는 포기했다가 다시 써보는데 진짜 좋더라구요.
<allan___> 그래서 맥북프로는 놀고 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 알짜면 정말 오래 전부터 쓰셨네요...
<allan___> 아뇨아뇨 그때 깔아보고 적응 못해서 잊고 있었죠 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 아~
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 리눅스는 엄청 많이 좋아졌어요
<allan___> 네, 깜짝 놀랐습니다. 글쓰기랑 파이썬 공부용으로 중고 hp 스트림11 구해서 쓰는데, 그냥 리눅스만으로도 윈도우 대체 가능하겠던데요
<allan___> 다만 우분투는 느리더라구요 ㅎㅎ 그래서 민트xfce로 설치해서 쓰고 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 사무실에서는 리눅스만 쓰고있긴 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 업무용이라 딱히 불편한 게 없더라구요
<allan___> 아, 그럼 엔지니어, 프로그래머 업무신가 보네요. 대단하시네요. 전 순혈 문과생이라.. ^^;
<ircCloud^Seony> 대단까지는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ 걍 평범한 직업이죠...
<allan___> 아, weechat으로 들어왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 성공하셨군요
<risky> 안녕하세요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 메시지 잘 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<risky> 네, 위챗 홈피 유저 가이드 잘 되어 있네요^^ 구글 검색으로 한글 인코딩 설정에 vim으로 수정해 넣었더니 잘 보이시죠? ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 잘 보입니다.
<risky> 다행이네요 ^^ 감사합니다.
<risky> 민트 쓰지만 우분투 포럼에서 활동해도 되나요? 리눅스 민트는 한국 포럼이 없네요. 하모니카 홈페이지 정도만이 살아있는거 같고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 민트가 우분투를 갖고 만든거라 괜찮습니다.
<risky> 네, 감사합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 이브온라인 이라는 게임을 하는데, 지금 컴퓨터가 너무 불안정해서 게임을 도저히 못하겠군요...
<risky> 이브온라인이면, 그 우주 배경으로 하는거 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 말도 많고 탈도 많은 그 게임입니다...
<risky> 되게 광할한거 같던데, 정식 출시 아직 안되었죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 정식출시는 2003년에 했구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에만 출시를 안했습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 몇년 전부터 스팀에서 배급을 해서, 이제 한국에서는 스팀 통해서 가능해요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 광활은... 맵은 전부 다 못가요.  너무 넓어서 다 돌아보는 건 불가능합니다.
<risky> 아 맞네요. 검색해보니.. 한글화는 아직 안되었네요. 저도 풍문으로만 들어본 게임입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 한글화는 아직 이라기보단, 앞으로도 한글화가 될 가능성은 없어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 국내 유저 대부분이 한글화를 원하지도 않구요...
<risky> 하긴 단일서버라니,
<risky> 영어랑 컴퓨터랑 인터넷 속도가 만족해야 겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 인터넷 속도는 괜찮은데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 영어는 좀 딱히 말씀드리기가 어려워요
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜냐면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이게 솔직히 스토리 보고 하는 게임은 아니거든요.  스토리가 아예 없다시피 하다보니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 게임 내에서 쓰이는 단어들 몇 개만 알면 되는데다,
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 내 영문 폰트의 가독성이 굉장히 좋아서 사실 영어로 보는 게 더 편하거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 결정적으로 한국 유저들이 한글화를 반대하는 이유는 여러가지가 있는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 우주니까 "함선"을 쓰고, 함선은 일단 해군에 들어가니까 대부분의 용어가 해전 용어거든요
<risky> 그렇죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 유저들이랑 그러니까... 대규모 전단을 구성하면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 한국유저라고 해서 한국인들끼리만 게임하진 않아요
<risky> 그렇겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 전세계 단일 서버라서, 외국인들하고만 게임하는 유저도 많거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 경우, 대규모 전단에서 플릿 커맨더를 뭐라고 번역해야할지 모르겠는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 비행 전단을 지휘하는 공격대장이 있고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그밑으로 여러 대장들이 있거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걔네들이 쓰는 용어들이 다 해군 해전 용어들을 쓰다보니, 게임이 한글화가 되면 얘네들이랑 게임을 못해요
<risky> 공용어인 영어가 의사소통에는 더 편하겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 글쵸.  그리고 영어를 써야 외국애들하고 소통하는데 더 편하구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 어차피 영어를 아주 잘해야 하는 게임은 아니라서,
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 내 용어만 알면, 사실상 게임하는데는 지장이 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이게임은 뭐랄까... 영어가 문제가 아니라, 유저 자신이 문제죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 말도 많고 탈도 많은 게임이고...
<risky> 온라인 게임이다 보니 그렇겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇 년 전에 이브온라인에서 한국돈으로 3억원 넘게 피해 발생한 전쟁 들어보셨어요?
<risky> 실제 돈으로 3억이요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 유튜브에서 B-R5RB 전투 라고 검색해보시면 한국 유튜버들이 소문듣고 영상 제작한게 많으니까 보시면 되는데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 전투가 발발한 요인 자체가,
<ircCloud^Seony> 세금 깜빡하고 안내서 그런 거거든요...
<risky> 게임내에 세금이죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<risky> 실제 국세청은 아니죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 어이없는 상황을 만든 것도 결국은 다 유저 본인 잘못이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 이 게임은, 게임 내에서 유저가 영토를 자기 거라고 합법적으로 선언할 수 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 대신 세금을 지불하면, 게임 내 경찰청에서 허용을 해줍니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 웃기는게, 그 유저가 자동이체를 체크하지 않아서 그랬다네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 알고보니 자동이체 안한 이유가 좀 복잡한 사정이 있긴 했지만, 어쨌든 이 게임은 무조건 당한 놈이 잘못한 놈이 되는 겜이죠...
<risky> 경찰청에 자동이체에, 진짜 가상현실이네요. ㄷㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 정도는 약과에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 말씀드린건 이 게임의 현실과 비슷한 부분의 아주 조그만 사항에 불과해요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 애덤 스미스의 국부론이 실현되는 게임인데요...
<risky> ^^ 보이지 않는 손??
<ircCloud^Seony> 보이지 않는 큰손의 영향력이 실제로 존재하고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 게임은, 아이템은 npc가 안팔아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 모든 아이템은 유저가 만들고 유저가 팔거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면서 경제가 순환되는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 자원을 채취하는 1차 산업, 자원을 가공하는 2차 산업, 가공된 자원으로 제작을 하는 3차 산업까지 다 구현되어있거든요
<risky> 정부 역할이 없어도 잘 굴러가나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통은 물건 파는 애들이 1,2,3차 산업을 다 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 게임 운영사에서 일부 제한을 하긴 하는데, 대부분은 허용해줍니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 사기도 허용해주는데요
<risky> 경제학도 중에 하시는 분이 분명히 계시겠군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 제작사 내에 경제학 박사가 2명이나 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<risky> 엌 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼, 그러다보니 유저들 사이에서 자연스레 상권이 형성되기 시작한 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 울나라로 치면 용산 같은 게 생긴 거죠
<risky> 총판, 도매업자
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기에 유저들이 많이 몰리다보니, 보통 장사하려는 유저들은 다 거기로 모이는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 내 약간 큰 세력들이 시세를 조작해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다 어떤 신규 유저가, 나도 장사 한 번 해봐야지 해서 좀 싸게 팔다보면
<ircCloud^Seony> 협박 메일 오는 거죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서 이런 식으로 장사하지 말라고...
<risky> 대기업이 골목상권 죽이기네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 아니면, 그 유저가 싸게 파는걸 사재기 해서 쟁여놨다가,
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 기회봐서 다시 비싸게 파는 겁니다.
<risky> ㅋ 완전 경제사에 나오는 그대로 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 내에서 1년치 시세 변동표를 그래프로 제공해주구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 Median, average 값 등 통계학에서 쓰는 데이터도제공해줘요
<ircCloud^Seony> min, max, 당일 총 거래량 등
<risky> 게임에서도 차트 봐야 하는 건가요? ㄷ ㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다보니, 한 쪽에서 싼 물건을 사다가 다른 쪽에서 비싸게 파는 택배업자도 생기기 시작했고,
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 헌법 개정안을 diff 하신분이 나타났네요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ https://github.com/puzzlet/constitution-kr/pull/1/files
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 게임 내에서 차트가 제공되니까, 아무아이템이나 덥석 사진 않죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 diff 할 생각을 하다니..
<risky> 이브 온라인 홈피 가봐야 겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> risky: http://www.plexeveonline.com/2015/07/09/eve-market/
<risky> 꺼라위키 보니까 스팀에서 원화 결제 되던데, 한번 훑어 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이런 식으로요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 또 이 상권이라는데가 마치 정말 용산 같아서,
<ircCloud^Seony> 용팔이들 사기치듯, 사기 치는 애들이 정말 수백명이고,
<risky> 그런데 diff가 뭔가요? git은 아직 배우고 있습니다;
<ircCloud^Seony> 눈 감으면 코베어 가는 동네라서,
<risky> 크 말그대로 가상현실이네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 우주 구석 시골에서 조용히 살다가 대형 상권 들어가면 바로 당하기 쉽죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 관심 있으시면 나무위키에서 이브온라인 문서 한 번 보세요.
<risky> 네 지금 파폭으로 보고 있습니다. 내용이 많네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아까 말씀드린 유튜브는 이거 추천해드려요
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhOZ17tCnbg
<ircCloud^Seony> 적당히 알기쉽게 편집을 해놔서...
<risky> 아, 위챗 플러그인 중에 링크 클릭하면 바로 브라우저 띄워주는거 있다던데 깔아서 보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<risky> 터미널에서 복사 단축키가, ctr+c가 아니죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> ctrl+shift+c
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jK9IVw5s/Screenshot_20180322-192626.png
<risky> 네, 이거 헷갈리더라구요.
<risky> 터미널은 c+s+c c+s+v 라서..
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 제가 타는 함선입니다... https://www.dropbox.com/s/zrsozg7xichjrzb/Paladin.png?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> 현금으로 치면 대략 4만원쯤?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니, 현금으로 3억원 날린 전투는 어마어마했겠죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그날 참여한 유저만 7천명이라던데...
<risky> 빨&금 색상 좋네요^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 네. 외관도 멋있고 성능도 너무 좋은데 너무 비싸서, 오늘처럼 컴퓨터 불안한 날에는 못끌고 나갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<risky> 맥도 지원하나보네요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 지원이라기보다는, Wine으로 돌려요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 뭐더라... 상용 Wine 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이름이 기억이 안나네요
<risky> 아하
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이상하게 맥에서 퍼포먼스가 더 좋아요
<risky> 그렇군요. 이브온라인 풍문으로만 들었는데 급관심이 생기네요^^
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 해보실 생각 있으시면 나중에 저한테 알려주세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 스팀으로 하시는 거면 모르는거 있으실 때 제가 알려드릴 수 있고, 이브 공식홈피에서 결제하시는 거면 제가 지원금을 보내드릴 수 있어요...
<risky> 네, 그런데 제가 가진 컴들이 사양이 문제라서요 ^^;; 요새는 컴퓨터 사기에도 시기가 뭣해서...-_-;
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브온라인은, 워드가 실행되는 컴퓨터라면 돌아가는 게임인거 모르시군요 ㅎㅎ
<risky> ?? 아까 우주선 그래픽 보니까 사양 꽤 되어야 할거 같던데요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 배경이 그냥 이미지잖아요
<risky> 그럼 맥북프로에서 와인으로 될지 한번 알아봐야 겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 나무가지가 흔들릴 일도 없고, 해가 뜨고 지는 일도 없거니와, 그렇다고 함선에 머리카락이 달려서 휘날릴 일도 없기 때문에 사양은 굉장히 낮아요
<risky> 아하
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 2015년도 맥북프로에서 60프레임 나옵니다.
<risky> 구글 검색하니, 돌아는 갈거 같네요. 유튜브로 관련 정보 훑어 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 실행은 걱정 안하셔도 될 겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만, 튜토리얼도 못끝내고 포기하실 확률이 더 높을 걸요
<risky> ㅎㅎ
<risky> 전 콘솔 위주로 해서, 사실 온라인 게임 제대로 해본게 없긴 합니다. ^^;
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 콘솔하시는군요... 저도 콘솔만 하는데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 피씨로 하는 유일한 게임이 이브에요
<risky> 그러시군요, 전 콘솔위주로 하다보니 컴텨는 일반용도 위주라 업글도 안하네요^6
<ircCloud^Seony> 얼마 전까지 몬헌 빡시게 달리다가, 역전 고룡 좀 잡고나니 급 질려서 요즘은 이브만 해요.
<risky> 아, 몬헌 월드 dl로 사놓고 2시간 하고 안하고 있습니다. ㅠ.ㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 저는 사서 5일만에 100시간 했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<risky> 젤다도 예판으로 사놓고 안하고..
<risky> 요새 불감증이 제대로 왔네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 젤다는 2회차 중이고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브 해보시죠.  사실 이브 유저들은 이브만 평생 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브 하나만 해도 모든 컨텐츠를 다 못해보거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 캐릭터가 2011년생인데
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국 유저들 2009년생 여럿 봤어요
<risky> 네, 정보를 모아봐야 겠네요.^^
<risky> 참, 요즘 파이썬 공부중인데 vim으로 공부해도 되겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 충분합니다
<risky> 비쥬얼 스튜디오 코드나 파이참은 설치했느데, 기기가 11인치다 보니 단순한 화면이 훨씬 낫더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 걔네들은 IDE잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 스크립트 짤 때는 vim이 제일 편해요
<risky> 네, 공부할때는 vi 사랑할려구요.
<bridgebot2> <fmowl> 저는 꾸며씁니다. ㅎㅎ
<risky> ^^ 저는 구글링해서 블로그에 올려져 있는대로 꾸몄습니다. 세세하게는 잘 모르겠더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> .vimrc는 시간들여서 공부하시는 게 좋아요
<ircCloud^Seony> vim이 맥/리눅스/윈도우 다 돌아가기 때문에, 설정 잘 만들면 하나로 전부 다 쓸 수 있거든요
<risky> 네! ^^ 사실 vim이 뭔가 있어보여서 자주 쓸려고 하고 있습니다 ^^;;
<risky> 이브 온라인 일단 시작은 무료죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 일정 수준까지는 무료로 하실 수 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 함선을 분류하면, 전투함 그러니까 배틀쉽 이하 함선들을 서브캐피탈이라고 하는데, 서브캐피탈급까지는 무료로 체험해보실 수 있습니다.
<risky> 네, 지금 옆에 맥북프로 켜고 있어요. 오랜만에 켜서 업데이트 좀 하고 계정만들어봐야 겠네요.
<risky> 튜토리얼에서 많이 포기한다니, 일단 맛을 좀 봐야겠어요. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 처음 이브하게 된 계기가, 게임이 어렵다길래 저는 누가 어렵다고하면 해봐야하는 성격이었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스도 그런 이유로...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<risky> ㅎㅎ 전 mr.robot 보고, 뿅가서 리눅스 깔았습니다. ^^;
<risky> 민트든 우분투든 요즘 리눅스 진짜 편해져서, 너무너무 좋습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 이만 자러가야할 시간이 되서 가보겠습니다
<risky> 네 들어가세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일 뵐게요.
<risky> weechat 어렵네요 ㅠ.ㅜ
<risky> 위챗 플러그인 설정하고 다시 들어오겠습니다~^^
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 혹시 7월말~8월초에 대만 신주에서 하는 DebConf 18 참석 계획중인분 있나요? https://debconf18.debconf.org/
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 오전에 대구경북한우협동조합 사업설명회에 다녀왔어요
<soyeomul> 대경한우조합엔 소여물 주는 사람들의 조합인데요 현재 대략 1000명 정도의 조합원이 있어요
<soyeomul> 건국대 축산학과 교수가 우리조합 자문 교수로 있더라구요 현장에서 첨 봤어요
<soyeomul> 한시간동안 지속가능한 축산은 앞으로 환경 위주의 축산이어야 한다며 열변을 토하셨던
<soyeomul> 아훕스님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 소만 잘 키우면 되지라고 생각했던걸 오늘 생각을 바꾸었어요
<soyeomul> 아 이젠 청소도 잘 해야거따... 라고요
<soyeomul> 내일 소여물 그리고 내일 청소를 위하야 이만 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 다들 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot2> <draco> 좋은 밤이네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-23
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> bacula 설정중에 문득 그런 생각이 들었습니다.
<autowiz> bacula-fd 가 루트 권한으로 동작하는게 기본값인데 이렇게 되면 OS 의 모든 파일들을 선택적으로 백업 할 수 는 있지만 . 특정디렉토리만 백업 하고 다른 디렉토리는 보안 차원에서 읽기 쓰기를 못하게 할 수 가 없더라구요 .
<autowiz> /etc/bacula/bacula-fd.conf 에서 특정 디렉토리에 대한 작업만 allow 할 수 있으면 좋겠다는 생각이 들었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 다시 말해서, bacula-fd가 슈퍼유저가 아닌 일반 유저로서 접근권한이 제한되었으면 하신다는 말씀이죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거, bacula-fd가 실행될 때 어떤 유저로 실행되게할 건지 하는 옵션이 있어요.  아마 buser = 'bacula'인가 그럴 겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 특정 디렉토리만 백업하게 할 수 있는데, 무슨 말씀인지 이해가 잘 안가네요
<autowiz> 제한이야 할려면 할 수 있겠지만서두
<autowiz> 그렇게 되면 제한한 그 권한으로 백업 할려는 곳에 엑세스 할 수 있게 따로 설정을 해야되긴 하지요.
<autowiz> 제가 궁극적으로 원하는건 bacula-fd 에서 접근권한 을 디렉토리별로 설정할 수 있으면 참 좋겠다는건데
<autowiz> 9.x 버젼은 acl 이 좀 늘었다고는 하더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> bacula의 접근권한을 제한하시려는 의도가 잘 이해가 안가요
<ircCloud^Seony> bacula-dir이 해킹당한 상황을 우려하시는 건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 경험으로 봤을 때 bacula는 모든 디렉토리의 접근이 가능해야 백업이 수월하고, 또 그게 맞다고 생각하거든요...  재난대비 백업용도로도 그렇구요...
<autowiz> 네 그렇긴 합니다. fd 돌아가는 클라이언트가 바큘라 비번 하나로 rw 권한이 풀로 열려버리니까요ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 그 점에 대해서 솔루션을 드리자면요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 관리하는 서버의 경우,
<autowiz> 백업 / 리스토어 입장에선 충분히 그렇긴 합니다 .
<ircCloud^Seony> dir-fd간의 hand-shaking을 ssl로 하고있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서, 별도의 인증서를 만들어서 관리하고 있죠
<autowiz> 저는 제 PC 들 백업 할려다 보니 그렇더라구요. 개발용 회사소스는 백업 하는게 당연한데
<autowiz> 제 개인자료들은 아예 접근이 안됐으면 싶다 이런거지요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아.... 무슨 말씀인지 인제 이해가 됐네요.  그러니까,
<ircCloud^Seony> dir을 제어하는 직원이, 클라이언트의 데이터를 맘대로 가져갈 수 있다는 점을 우려하시는 거죠?
<autowiz> 그러면서 설정 편의성 측면에서 bacula-fd 를 다른 유저로 실행시키는거보다 . 설정파일에서 설정을 할 수 있으면 더 좋겠다 싶은 생각이 들었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> apparmor 로 막을 수 도 있을거같네요
<autowiz> 네 정확합니다. 그런게 우려스럽습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 저는 제 개인적인 자료는 encfs로 관리하거든요.  어쩌면 이 방법이 도움이 될지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 암호화 시키시는거군요
<ircCloud^Seony> encfs에 넣어놓고, 쓸 일이 있을 때만 마운트하고 볼일 다보면 언마운트하고... 그러면 아무리 bacula로 백업해도 소용이 없겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그렇죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 업무용 컴퓨터야 대부분의 자료가 업무용이니까 상관없는데, 그 와중에서도 정말 개인적인 자료도 있긴 하니간요...
<autowiz> 사실 외장하드 , PC 하드 , USB 등에 대해서 FS 암호화 및 디렉토리/파일 수준 암호화를 귀찮아서 잘 안했는데
<autowiz> 점점 일이 복잡해지고 커지다보니 해야 할 거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실, 업무용 컴퓨터에는 개인자료를 안두는게 나아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 회사에 관련된 개인자료처럼 어쩔 수 없는 경우는 encfs
<autowiz> 생각해보니 개인용 자료는 그렇다치고 다른직원이나 다른팀원이 보면 안되는 자료도 있을 수 있을거같습니다. 물론 백업서버가 안뚫리면 아무문제가 안되는거겠지만 . 아무래도 뭔가 다른 보호장치가 있으면 싶은 생각이 자꾸만 듭니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 백업서버가 뚫린 상황이라면, 뭐 어떤 회사든 다 끝장난 상황 아닙니까 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그렇지 말입니다 ㅠㅠ
<choi> sadf
<choi> asdf
<choi> 여기에다가 질문 여쭤봐도되나요
<autowiz> 네 그렇습니다~
<choi> centos 6.5고 메일서버 설정하는데 문제가조금 있는거같아서요
<choi> 네임서버 & 메일서버는 동일하게 잡아줬고
<choi> 로컬에서 해당 vm으로 nslookup domain.co.kr 하면 핑잘나가는데
<choi> naver같은 외부에서 메일을보내면 Sorry, I couldn't find any host by that name
<choi> 라고 메일 튕겨내는데 혹시 확인해봐야할곳 있을까요
<autowiz> 도메인은 정식으로 사신거겠지요?
<autowiz> 실례지만 도메인을 여쭤봐도 될까요?  개인 쿼리로 주셔도 됩니다.
<choi> 아 아뇨
<choi> 원래 윈서버에서
<choi> 리눅스로 이전하면서 메일서버를 sendmail로 바꾸는거 테스트중이예요
<autowiz> 외부메일에서 메일 보내는경우라고 말씀하셔서요 으음.
<choi> 아 .........
<choi> 제가 큰실수를했네요;;;;
<choi> 감사합니다 .... 흑흑
<autowiz> 적어주신 naver 같은 외부에서 튕겨내는건 도메인에 대한 ip 를 못찾아서 그런걱같거든요
<choi> 아 창피하네요 정신이없었나봅니다
<choi> 혹시 하나만더 여쭤봐도될까요 ?
<choi> 아웃룩에서 계정연동할때
<choi> 계정 설정에서 테스트메일은 서버에서 받는데
<choi> smtp 인증?이 계속 튕기고있어요
<autowiz> 보내는게 안된다는 말씀이시군요 pop 이나 imap 은 되시는거구요
<autowiz> 서버쪽에서 smtp 쪽 설정을 더 보셔야 할 수 있습니다. smtp 는 잘못 설정되면 스팸메일 서버가 될 수 있어서 설정을 잘 하셔야 합니다.
<autowiz> 서버는 어떤 서버를 쓰고 계시는지요?
<choi> 센토스 6.5요
<autowiz> sendmail 로 구성하신거 일 수 있겠네요
<choi> 네 sendmail인데
<autowiz> 사용자 정보는 OS 계정으로 하신건가요? 아니면 DB 를 이용하시는건가요?
<choi> os로하고
<choi> virtusertable?
<choi> 도 설정한거같아요
<autowiz> 메일 어카운트 개수가 적으면 OS 계정으로 히기도 하는데 많아지면 DB 로 가는게 훨 이득이구요
<choi> 일단 아는게 없어서 많이 힘드네요
<autowiz> 사실 적어도 DB 가는게 보안상 좋습니다.  sendmail 로그를 디버르 레벨을 더 높여보신다거나
<autowiz> 아무튼 로그를 잘 보셔야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 손으로 telnet 터미널로 ehlo 등등 smtp 명령으로 디버깅 해보는 방법이 있는데
<autowiz> base64 인코딩을 해야하는 번거로움이 있긴 합니다.  만약 이방법을 쓰시려면 정상동작하는 서버에서 테스트 해보신 후 테스트 해보시길 권해 드립니다.
<choi> 아 감사합니다 아직 되진 않는데 아까보다 많이 발전했어요 정말감사드립니다
<razGon_JJSpring> 모닝요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-24
<ahoops> 꾸벅(__)
<soyeomul> 새벽에 수정하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-25
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 안녕하세욥
<bridgebot2> <yisooan> 안녕하세요, 홍보 죄송하지만 현재 대전 지역 Gtk 프로그래밍 스터디를 모집하고 있습니다.
<bridgebot2> <yisooan> 자세한건 https://www.facebook.com/groups/codingeverybody/permalink/2086609798046212/ 에서 확인 부탁드립니다.
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 오 대전지역에서 스터디 하시는군요 우분투 대전팀 분들하고 같이 해보시는거 어때요? @kimej @dididy @cyclone5989
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 윈도우 쪽에서는 잘나가는 동영상 재생기가 여전히 곰플레이어인가요?
<bridgebot2> <kimej> @youngbin 그 팀 팀장이 영어 못읽어서 안된대요x)
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~ ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-19
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 서울 볼일 마치고 울진 복귀했씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오자마자 2432 새끼 깐돌이 설사해서 조제약 처방하고, 그날밤엔 바로 뻗어잤습니다 운전을 9시간 했거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 일요일 새벽에 고령 공판장으로 실려간 암소비육 오늘 등급판정 문자 받았습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 1+C 지육무게는 343kg
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 축평원에서 안내문 날라왔습니다 올해 12월 1일부터... 한우 등급 기준이 바뀐다고 합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 내용을 봤는데,,, 무슨말인지 몰라서 그냥 쪼가리 쓰레기통에 집어넣었네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 클라우드로 연산한 원주율값이 세계 신기록을 수립했다는 해외토픽 봤네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이건 새소식 맞나몰건네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그냥 콤푸타로는 셰게 신기록이 힘든가보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 뉴스에서 "google cloud cnn" 검색어 넣어 엔타치면 CNN발 파이값 세계 신기록 기사 나오는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 새소식이 아니고 헌소식이 되었어요 3월 14일자 기사네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하루카 이와오 라는 구글 개발자 일본계 같아요 저 개발자가 주도헸네요 계산
<soyeomul^bionic> 여자네요!
<soyeomul^bionic> 오!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 옼토위즈님 어소세여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 왜 자꾸만 '옥'토 위즈라고 발음하지? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> https://youtu.be/p5U4NgVGAwg
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 대충 스케치해서 인공지능으로 처리하면 사진 같은 그림 그려줌 -_-
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 화면이 우분투네요...
<soyeomul> 한밤중에 접속했네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 클라우드 플랫폼 가상 이미지 우분투 18.04 에서 메일 이것저것 테스트 해봤씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/8d87de5b083910195f8178600ef360521c84db91/ss/test-from-gcp.mail.txt
<soyeomul^bionic> smtp-relay.gmail.com 만 중계를 해주는줄 알았었는데... smtp.gmail.com 도 중계를 정상적으로 해주더이다... 구 구글앱스 무료판 사용자들은 모두다 smtp.gmail.com 을 쓰거등요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아고 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> [Web발신] 03월 20일 06시 초미세먼지 주의보 발령. 실외활동 자제/서울시
<jason_KR> 16:58:50 <UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 대충 스케치해서 인공지능으로 처리하면 사진 같은 그림 그려줌 -_-
<jason_KR>  <--- 뭣여? ㅋㅋㅋ 만우절 예고편 아뇨?
<autowiz> 흐어~ 그런건가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 감쪽같은데....   놀라운 신기술 이네요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 저거 활용분야가 무궁무진 할거 같아요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 예를 들자면... 만화가가 자기 작품 그림체를 AI에 학습시킨다음, 콘티만 그리면, 실제 만화가 완성되는거임.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<soyeomul^bionic> ssh 터널을 뚫었어요 ssh -f soyeomul@gcp -L 2000:localhost:25 -N
<soyeomul^bionic> 인가 저런 코드를 실행시켜놓고 크롬북에서 Gnus 로 localhost 2000 포트로 접속해서
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에서 돌아가는 postfix 를 호출해서 메일을 밖으로 보내는 거 실험에 성공했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 정말 신기하더라구요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 농사꾼에게 너무 신기해서 저것도 깃랩에 저장해놨어요 두고두고 써먹으려구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 고령공판장 나갔던 소 암소비육 소값 들어왔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 저걸로 어머니께 맛있는거 사드리고 싶지만 사료값과 볏짚값으로 또 지출되기에...
<soyeomul^bionic> 하...
<soyeomul^bionic> 이래저래 소 키우는것도 빡세고 빡셉니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 소를 클라우드에 올릴 순 없나요
<autowiz> 디지털 소를 만들만 클라우드에 올릴 수 있을거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul^bionic> 클라우드에 볏짚 한가득 깔아두고 사료도 무제한으로 공급되고
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 꾸벅
<autowiz> 소여물님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 네넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 디지털 소...
<soyeomul^bionic> 한번 연구해볼까바요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피나 한잔~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 이야~~~ 구글 클라우드 게임 소개 유튜브 끝내주네요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 인류의 역사를 소개 영상에 담았어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 동서양의 화합을 힘주어 강조하는... 멋있네요 스타디아~
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 우리나라 풍물공연 장면도 짧게 1초간 나왔어요!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 스타디아~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 5G 믿고 구글 베팅하는거 같은...
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 머찝니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 클라우드 전 메일 테스트가 처음인데..
<soyeomul^bionic> 저짝동네 미국 오레곤주 달레스라는 동네에 있는 곳에다 가상 이미지 하나 맹글어서
<soyeomul^bionic> ssh 로 접속하여 이것저것 명령어 날려보는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 끊기거나 하는 머 그런 지연 같은거 잘 모르겠더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 로컬 크롬북에서 타이핑하는것만큼 괜찮더라구요 체감속도라고 불러야하나요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 5G 뚫리면 날라댕길거 가튼 구글 클라우드
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 요즘 네트워크가 워낙 좋아서
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 제가 하는 게임이 아시아 서버들이 핵쟁이들이 많아서, 미국 오레건 서버에 접속해서 하곤 했는데 핑이 130ms 정도더라구요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> FPS게임도 가능한 정도인데, ssh 접속정도야 뭐 지연 느끼기 힘들죠.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 지구 반대쪽에 1초이내 접속 가능한 시대네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 드라코님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 게임 잘은 모르지만 정보 감사요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 쪼매 더 둘러보니깐 5g 관련 주식도 사람들이 곁눈질 하는거 같았...
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 이만 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 울진에 비옵니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갈께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 울진 비 그쳤씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 송아지 한마리 또 태어났습니다 오늘 아침에 출생신고했고요,,, 암송아지.
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 오전 9시경에 거세 3두 소차에 실어서 출하시켰습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 경산 도축장으로 갑니다.
<autowiz> 오늘 하루도 화이팅 하셔야지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ ^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 태어난지 2주쯤 되는 송아지 한마리 설사끼 있어서 아침에 설사 조제약 먹이고 온천에 왔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 꾸벅!
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 클라우드가 한우 업무에 드디어 영향을 미치는 일을 경험하고 있습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 발정탐지기 사업 읍사무소에서 연락왔는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이게 몬고하면 암소(번식우)가 발정을 내면 그게 농장주 휴대폰으로 알람해주는 머 그런 신기술입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 좀 제대로 된 안내문을 업체로부터 받았는데,,, 그 업체왈.
<soyeomul^bionic> 클라우드 기반이라... 농장주께서 콤푸타를 따로 구매하지 않으셔도 됩니다. 평소 쓰시는 핸드폰으로 알람 드립니다;;; 감사합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 머 이런 류의 문구가 있더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 오!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 신청합니다 22두.
<soyeomul^bionic> 4월 19일까지 사업계획서 제출하면 울진군청 승인받아서 진행할거에요
<soyeomul^bionic> 클라우드 기반 이런문구가 농사꾼에게도 드뎌 영향을 미치는 순간이었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 클라우드!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 암소가 발정이 나야지만 수정사 불러서 인공수정을 하거등요 그래야 임신을 하고 새끼가 태어나고 뭐 그렇습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그레서 발정탐지기 사업이 있는건데... 그게 번식우가 많은 농장에게는 정말 큰 도움이 되어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 암소 목에 목걸이를 건다고 합니다 그 목걸이에는 센스가 내장되어 있고 무선 통신하는 뭐 그런 비스무리한 통신칩이 함께 내장되어있을거라 추측합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 소와 클라우드가 만납니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 경상북도와 정부 보조금이 80%
<soyeomul^bionic> 농장주 자부담이 20%
<soyeomul^bionic> s/센스/센서/g
<autowiz> 기술이 발전하니 나날이 좋아지는게 많은거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨 이게 다 리눅스 덕분이라 생각해요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 구글 스타디아도 리눅스 머시기로 굴러간다는 쪼가리 국외 블로그에서 언뜻 밨어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 스타디아! 클라우드! 리눅스!
<autowiz> 스타디아가 뭔가요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 아...
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글에서 클라우드 기반 게임 서비스 할꺼라고 어제 대대적으로 기자들과 업계 관계자들 불러놓고 발표회를 했데요 그때 그 게임 플랫폼 이름을 `스타디아' 로 명명했다네요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제였나 어저께였나 그럴거에요
<autowiz> 아~ 네 얼핏 들어본적 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 파급력이 어마무시하더이다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 5g 통신주라던가 구글에 줄대는 씨퓨 업체라든가... 머 하여간 주식쟁이들 난리났어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 우리나라 언론사들도 그 구글 소식 막 실어날라댔어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 그 구글의 발표회를 기점으로 하드디스크에 무언가를 막 깔아서 쓰는 콤푸타 시대는 이제 저물어갈거다!
<soyeomul^bionic> 라고 말하는거 같았어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 웬만한거는 이제 클라우드에 있는거 그냥 쓰는 시대가 온다! 라고 말하는거 같은...
<soyeomul^bionic> 스타디아 이후로 뭔가를 하드디스크에 깐다라고 말하는 사람들은 다 개발자 수준의 사람들...
<soyeomul^bionic> 가마니 살펴보니 메일 서비스는 이제 거의 다 클라우드쪽으로 무게중심이 옮겨간거 같더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 전자메일은 Gmail 에서 출발해서 여러가지 경로를 거친후에 최종적으로 다시 Gmail 로 돌아온다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 이게 메일 업계의 진리 같았어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글의 Gmail 은 메일서비스의 바다와 같은 존재~
<autowiz> 구글이 참 대단한 업체이긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 한참을 뭐 찾느라 이제서야 챗창 밨네여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 홀리님 어소세여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 폰으로 접속해서요
<soyeomul> 어미소 한마리 새끼 출산예정일 이틀 지나가고있건만 아직 소식앖어서 전전긍긍하고잏네요
<soyeomul> 수정사선생님 새끼 들엏으니 걱정말라고 안심시키더라구요
<soyeomul> 그리고
<soyeomul> GNU Mailman 에 요즘 관심이 생겨서 이것저것 보고있어요
<soyeomul> 보다보니 xemacs 개발자로 활약하는 스티브 툰볼 이라는 서양 개발지가 메일맨 개발에 함께하고잏다는걸 알앟ㅎ어요
<soyeomul> 스티브씨는 일본 쭈쿠바 대학교 경제학쪽에서 현재 조교수로 재직중인 엘리트더라구요
<soyeomul> 오하이오 대학교 1976학번 학사 구요
<soyeomul> 76학번인지라 나이가 거의 스톨만 할아부지급입니다
<soyeomul> 근데 이 스티브씨가 강점이
<soyeomul> 가방끈이 길어서인지 메일링에서 오픈소스관련 배틀 붙으면 다 이깁니다
<soyeomul> 전공이 경제쪽인지라 논리가 엄청나구요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 실력도 어마합니다 xemacs 개발자시니
<soyeomul> 두번째로 놀란건 결국 이 스티브씨도 파이썬의 바다로 복귀합니다
<soyeomul> 메일맨이 파이썬이거등요
<soyeomul> 심지어 2016년인가 17년인가 파이썬 사용자 콘퍼런스에서 왜 파이썬을 써야만하는가라는 그런류의 주제로 발표도 했어요
<soyeomul> 파이썬 파이썬 결국 대부분 개발자나 해커들은 파이썬의 바다로 모이는 이치
<soyeomul> 이거 얘기하고싶엇네요
<soyeomul> 소여물 자료도 좀더 파이썬 적극 활용하고프네요 루비 비중을 낮추구요
<soyeomul> 파이썬 맘에 듭니다
<soyeomul> 아 방금 생각낳어요
<soyeomul> 프랑스 GNU 해커 한명이 잏사온데 emacs Gnus 코드에도 많은 기여를 했어요 프리랜서 개발자로 지네다가
<soyeomul> 5-6년전에 레드햇에 입사했어요
<soyeomul> elisp 해커였는데 레드햇에 입사하더니 파이썬을 입에 침이마르도록 칭찬하며 사람들에게 정려하더니 결국 파이썬 책까지 내엏어요
<soyeomul> 전자메일은 돌고돌다가 Gmail로 모이고 콤푸타 언어는 돌고돌다가 파이썬으로 회귀한다는 이 이치
<soyeomul> 아 저도 파이썬 광고하고팠던 모양입니다
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 볏짚주러갑니다!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-24
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 바람이 디기 쎄게 부는 울진 일요일입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 새벽에 5076 새끼 낳았씁니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 전전긍긍하며 너무 간절했떤 바로 그 송아지인지라...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침에 우사에서 그 송아지 깐돌이를 발견했을때... 너무 울컥하였더랬습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 너무 감사하더라구요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 안태어날줄 알았던... 5076새끼가 태어나서 막 돌아댕기는 그 모습에... 새 생명이 이렇게 아름다웠던가... 아 저 진짜 감동 먹었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 저녁즈음에 5106 재수정 합니다. 밑바탕이 좋은지라 한마리 더 받으려합니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 한마리만 더 낳자 5106아~!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> gitlab.com 의 MX 를 확인해보니... 이 분들 그냥 구글앱스더라구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글이 아주 그냥 메일서비스는 천하통일 한거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 그 누구지... postfix 저자요 ibm 에 근무하면서 postfix 맹근 아저씨를 구글 직원으로 스카웃했더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> postfix 맹근 아저씨 네델란드 히딩크의 나라 네덜란드 분~
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에 생성된 우분투 18.04 가상이미지에서 postfix 깔아둔채로 이것저것 만져보고 옵션 하나하나 테스트 해보고 있는데요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 예 맞습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 과거 20년전에 한 선배가 하신 말씀.
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일서버 돈 5천만원 준다캐도 안한다!
<soyeomul^bionic> 저거는 설정/관리/유지 보수를 말하는거 같았어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 postfix 이래저래 실험해보지만... 옵션이 이야~~~~ 뭐 끝이 없네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글이 왜 postfix 맹근 아자씨 스카웃했는가! 이거 전 이해가 됩니다
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmail 을 운영중에 있는데... 든든한 기술 지원을 뒤에서 해줄 슈퍼전문가가 필요하지 않았나 싶어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그냥 전문가가 아니라 초슈퍼 전문가 울트라맨
<soyeomul^bionic> 포워드가 만만찮네요 아웃본드 25번 포트가 다 막혀있어서... 중계호스트를 지정해줘야 포워드 시킬 수 있는데... 그 중계호스트가 다 빡셉니다 하나같이 만만히 볼게 없네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 커피 한잔하면서 구상해보렵니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 오오오!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 드뎌 첫번째 1호 메일을 구글 클라우드 플랫폼 우분투에다 저장시켰어요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/master/ss/local-test-at-gcp.mail.txt
<soyeomul^bionic> 저것은 새 생명 송아지가 태어난것만큼 기묘하고 신비롭고 경이롭고 막 그래요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 스스로도 막 놀랬씁니다... gcp 내부에 저렇게 메일이 도착했어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> nslookup -type=MX man-on-the-road.yw.doraji.xyz. 1.1.1.1
<soyeomul^bionic> 를 치면 MX 나오는데... 테스트로 구글 클라우드 플랫폼 우분투 가상이미지를 지정했어요. ip 는 임시로 배정된거 적고
<soyeomul^bionic> 호스트네임은 very.special.thanks.to.yw.doraji.xyz. 로 지정하고
<soyeomul^bionic> 우선순위값은 0 으로 설정하고 DNS 저장.
<soyeomul^bionic> 25번 포트를 아직 개방하지 않았기에 외부에선 저쪽으로 메일을 못보내는데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 오직 저만 ssh 터널을 뚫어서 저쪽으로 메일을 수발신 테스트 해볼 수 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 다시 커피 한잔;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 포워드 테스트 하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 포워드 동작은 다른 아웃본드 서비스를 못쓸거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 Gmail 의 smtp.gmail.com 을 제외한 다른 서비스는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 전자메일 주소마다 인증을 하지 않은건 통과시키질 못합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 하지만 구글 Gmail 의 smtp.gmail.com 은... 통과시킵니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 포워드 동작은 어쩔수없이 smtp.gmail.com 을 기본 중계호스트로 지정할 수 밖에 없는... 형국이네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 포워드도 돌고돌아 Gmail.
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmail 천하입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 요기까지 하고 들어가볼께요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-16
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 참 조용한 저녁이어요;;;
<soyeomul> 울진엔 어제밤 눈이 쏟아졌어요
<soyeomul> 오늘 오후에 다 녹았지만요
<soyeomul> 멍~ 때리다가 조용히 자러 가야것어요 맥주 한캔 했네요 아흐다롱디리
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-17
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> (제가 ㅎ 기다렸다는 듯) 안녕하세요?
<jason_KR> (제가 ㅎ 기다렸다는 듯) 안녕하세요?
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 렉스님 아침 문안 인사드립니다^^^
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 오늘부터 데비안 웹문서 버그리폿 부분 번역 재개할까해요
<soyeomul> 일단 오전엔 어머니 심부름 해놓고 새로 태어난 깐돌군 세마리 단도리 해두고요
<soyeomul> 깐돌군 세마리 태어났는데 깐돌 깐돌 거려서
<soyeomul> 매의 눈으로 관찰중이어요
<soyeomul> 출생신고는 주말에 전자메일로 조합에 했구여
<soyeomul> 오늘 아까 방금전 주민등록번호 나왔네요
<soyeomul> ì°¸...
<soyeomul> 아마존 계정 가지고 있는 친구에게 부탁해서 이맥스 해커가 집필한 파이썬 책도 하나 주문 부탁해뒀어요
<soyeomul> https://www.amazon.com/Serious-Python-Black-Belt-Deployment-Scalability/dp/1593278780/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
<soyeomul> 줄리언은 이맥스 해커로 이맥스 사용자들에게만 알려져 있어요
<soyeomul> 이맥스 해커들중에서도 조용하게 활동하고요 특히 코딩 마니아입니다
<soyeomul> Gnus 에서 그라바타 기능을 집어넣어서 그걸 저랑 몇몇 분이 테스트 하면서 메일 주고받다가 알게되엇는데
<soyeomul> 그의 홈피 가보면 줄리언 갱장합니다
<soyeomul> 이맥스 안에다 구글 어쓰도 코딩해서 집어넣었더이다...
<soyeomul> 하여간 리스프 코딩 괴물입니다.
<soyeomul> 그 리스프 코딩 괴물이 돈을 벌기위하야 파이썬을 공부해서 레드햇에 입사했어요 레드했에서는 오픈스택 코딩에 기여하다가
<soyeomul> 오픈스택 개발 끝나자마자 다른직장으로 옮겼어요
<jason_KR> 위 아마존 페이지 보니까 가격이 다양하군요?!
<soyeomul> 재준님 아 그게 저도 자세히 모르는데요
<Seony> 리스프 잘하는 사람은 정말 남들이랑 다른 개념의 프로그래밍을 하긴 하던데, 문제는 리습을 잘 안쓰다보니...
<soyeomul> 종이책/킨들판 이게 종류가 여럿 잇나보더라구요 전 종이책 구매 요청했어요 친구에게 부탁
<Seony> 예전에 제 사수도, 남들 30장씩 코딩하던걸 리습으로 짜니까 딱 2장 나오더라 하는 얘기를 해준게 기억나네요
<soyeomul> 엇 써니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 예 하여간 그 줄리언이 오픈스택에서 파이썬으로 개발했다네요
<soyeomul> 그러니깐 그 과정중에 쌓인 파이썬 스킬을 ... 책으로 재능 기부한게...
<soyeomul> 저 책입니다
<soyeomul> 심각한 파이썬
<soyeomul> 지난주에 물어봤어요 전자메일로 "그러니까 파이썬 공부하게 책 좀 추천해주세요"
<soyeomul> 줄리언이 "씨리어스 파이썬" 하면 현실에서많이 도움된다고 적극 권장하더이다
<soyeomul> 좀 더 부연하면 리슾 해커가 바라본 파이썬 정도...
<soyeomul> 하여간 지금 기대 되어요 책도착하면,,, 자랑자랑 할까싶어요
<jason_KR> 킨들판 23불, 종이표지 16불, 값싼 것은 11불, 중고는 9불.  (종이 (soft/hard) 표지 두께에 따라서도 값 차이 나는 것은 당연)
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<soyeomul> 데비안 개발자 직함도 이미 갖고 있더라구요,,, 그런데 활동은 죄다 이맥스 코딩...
<soyeomul> 맨날 이맥스 리스트 코딩...
<Seony> 제가 이맥스파가 아니라서 그런지는 몰라도, 이맥스 코딩은 그들만의 세상 아닌가요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 서니님 예^^^
<soyeomul> 그러다가 돈 필요하면 파이썬 코딩...
<soyeomul> 줄리언 일상이 그렇게 보였어요~
<Seony> 아 네 그렇군요.  전 다른 개발자 사생활은 뭐 그다지.... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 프랑스 오픈소스 해커 줄리언 단조우~
<soyeomul> ^^
<Seony> 요즘 오토핫키 라는 프로그램의 코딩에 관심을 갖고있는데, 무지 쉽고 재밌더라구요
<soyeomul> 오토핫키는 무슨 용도의 프로그램인가요?
<soyeomul> 대략 파이썬 느낌...
<Seony> 태생은 매크로를 제작하기 위한 프로그램인데요, 프로그램이 자체적인 프로그래밍 언어를 갖고 있어요
<jason_KR> 글쇠 자동 입력/변환의 매크로 죠.
<Seony> 보통 사람들이 게임에 매크로 입력을 하기위해서 많이 쓰긴 하는데, 활용 용도가 무궁무진하더라구요
<jason_KR> 많이 발전했어요. ^^
<soyeomul> 하... 프로그램이 프로그램 언어를 갖고 잇다니요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 자체 웹서버, 소켓 프로그래밍, 클래스 구현까지 가능하더라구요
<soyeomul> 아직 클래스를 몰라서 그냥 먼나라 이야기~ 오토핫~
<jason_KR> Seo ny: 마소 윈도 용 말씀이죠? 리눅스에서는 오토핫키 만한 것을  아직 못찾았어요.
<Seony> 어떻게 보면, 프로그래밍 프로그래밍 언어를 갖고있다라기보단, 오토핫키 라는 스크립트 언어가 있고 그걸 실행해주는 전용 컴파일러가 있다고 생각하시는게 쉬울 거 같네요
<Seony> 네 윈도우용이에요
<Seony> 찾아보니까 오토핫키가 오픈소스로 바뀐지 좀 오래됐다고 하는군요
<Seony> 리눅스용은 이름이 다르대요
<Seony> IronAHK 라고 하는군요
<jason_KR> 참, Seo ny 저는 남는/안쓰는 여분의 안드로이드 손전화에 (토렌트 등 ) 섭 운영하는 거, 요즘 추진하고 있어요.
<jason_KR> 어~ IronAHK 좋다, 하나 배웠네요. 당장 찾아봐야지.
<jason_KR> 저는 남는/안쓰는 여분의 안드로이드 손전화에 (토렌트 등 ) 섭 운영하는 거, 요즘 공부하고 있어요.
<soyeomul> 음... 손전화에 토렌트 머찌네여
<Seony> 와이파이로만 연결된다는 단점만 제외하면 괜찮은 아이디어네요
<Seony> 자체 UPS도 있꼬
<Seony> 성능도 그 정도면 충분하고
<jason_KR> 이미 안드로이용 클라연트는 다수 나와 있는데, 제가ㅏ 운영하려는 건 좀 다른 용도의 iot에 특화시키 봇 섭. 옙.
<soyeomul> 봇!
<soyeomul> 한 단어만 유독 절 이끄네요 "봇"
<soyeomul> 누군가가 카톡 <-> IRC 연동 봇탱이 만들면 참 좋을까하고 생각해봤네요
<jason_KR> 지금 만들고 있어요.
<jason_KR> 제가...
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 만세!!!
<soyeomul> 만세!!!
<jason_KR> 봇 만들었고, 시험용 체너ㅓㄹ도  만들었고, 성공하면 Seo ny 허락 받고, 영입하려ㅕ고요... ㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 진짜 좋으네요
<Seony> 카톡 대화기록을 외부에서 접근해서 가져올 수가 있나요?
<soyeomul> 카톡 봇탱이가 만들어지면 진짜 인기 만점 일거 같아요
<jason_KR> 앗,,,죄송 ㅠㅠ 텔레그램이랑 착시 했어요.
<jason_KR> 카톡은 접근 불허
<Seony> 네 그렇죠? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 카톡이 아니고 텔레그램이었군요;;;
<Seony> 카톡이 내부적으로 상당히 복잡한 암호화 알고리즘으로 묶여있다고 알고있거든요
<jason_KR> 실제 구현은 가능하지만,회사에서 열어주기를 불허하죠
<Seony> 네 그렇죠
<Seony> 사실 그것도 오토핫키로 어느정도 가능성 있어보입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음 그런 사연이 있는건 오늘 처음 알았네여~
<Seony> 오토핫키의 OCR 함수 사용해서... ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아니 그나저나 저는 어제 밤부터 ssh 내부 접근 가능한데, 외부에서 접근하자니 거부되서 잠을 못잤어요. 예전에도 이런 일이 있었는데...ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 음 믄가 심오한것이 잇나보네요;
<jason_KR> 오토핫키 기대이상으로 편해요. 한글사이트는 거의 활동 않하지만...
<jason_KR> 저는 코딩 보다는 문서작업 이라서, 주소, 전자우편 주소, (날짜,시간, 인사말 등) 상용구 등록해서 쓰고 있어요.
<soyeomul> 전자우편에도 오토핫키를 적용할 수 있나바요?
<soyeomul> 오토핫키를 전자우편에 적용한 예제가 참 궁금하네요
<Seony> 매크로 프로그램이기 때문에, 형태가 중요하진 않습니다.
<soyeomul> 이맥스 리스프내에서도 전자메일 보낼때 상용구/인삿말/서명을 등록할 수 있는데,,,
<soyeomul> 이거랑 어떤차이가 있는지 궁금하기도 하네요
<Seony> 말씀하신 건 이맥스에서만 작동하지만, 오토핫키는 프로그램을 가리지 않고 작동합니다.
<jason_KR> 전자우편 *주소* 즉, 늘 길게 타자하는 것보다 단축키를 지정했다는.....
<jason_KR> 자주쓰는 발/수신인의 전자우편 *주소* 즉, 늘 길게 타자하는 것보다 단축키를 지정했다는.....
<soyeomul> 아 그냥 줄임말 이라는 거네요.. bash_alias 같은?
<jason_KR> 로그인은 할 때 쓰는 전자우편 주소라든지...
<jason_KR> 예, 배쉬 알리아스 처럼요.   이맥스 바깥에서도 동작하고요.
<soyeomul> 우분투에서도 있는지 나중에 한번 조사해봐야것네요
<soyeomul> 일단 정보 감사해요~ 서니님 재준님~
<soyeomul> 아ㄸㄸㄸ
<soyeomul> 점심 머거러 갑니다~
<jason_KR> 아니 그나저나 저는 어제 밤부터 ssh 내부 접근 가능한데, 외부에서 접근하자니 거부되서 잠을 못잤어요. 예전에도 이런 일이 있었는데...ㅠㅠ   <--- 이것 좀 도와주세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅁ두 맛점 하세요`~~~~
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 전 먼저 들거가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 끄벅
<Seony> 외부에서라면, 일단 ip 주소 및 포트부터 확인해보셔야할 것 같네요
<jason_KR> 제가 해 본것은 공유기 DMZ 열고, ufw disable(ing)까지..
<Seony> 외부 IP 주소는 어떻게 되세요? 제가 확인해볼게요
<jason_KR> 114 = 저 통화중
<Seony> 넵 저도 저녁 식사를 해야할 것 같네요... IP 주소 올려주시면 외부에서 ssh 포트가 접근 가능한지부터 확인해볼게요
<jason_KR> ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> (제가 ㅎ 기다렸다는 듯) 안녕하세요?
<jason_KR> 미국 하본토 동/중/서부.........친구들 전화 받고 있ㄴ는데...4월 말까지 꼼짝마라고...세균전쟁 같다고...ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 하와이는 어때요?
<jason_KR> 미국 본토 동/중/서부.........친구들 전화 받고 있ㄴ는데...4월 말까지 꼼짝마라고...세균전쟁 같다고...ㅠㅠ
<foxmask> 프랑스에서 우리는 외출해서는 안됩니다... 지금
<pchero_work> I heard that...
<pchero_work> Sorry about that…
<pchero_work> We(Netherlands staying people) do the same thing. We stuck ourselves too. I don't go out even 1 step. And this will be continued until 6.April.
<pchero_work> 한국은 이제 완전히 소강상태인것 같네요… 부럽습니다. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 지금으로썬 한국이 제일 안전한 나라 같아요.
<jason_KR> 가능한 다수 접촉을 삼가는 것이 좋습니다. 일반인들에게 80~94등급의 1회용 마스크가 필수는 아닙니다.
<foxmask> pchero_work: it will be for 15days ; but could be 15days more each 15days
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세여 영웅님~
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<pchero_work> 굿밤하셔요. :)
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-18
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00154-w?utm_source=Nature+Briefing&utm_campaign=e09b649635-briefing-dy-20200317&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c9dfd39373-e09b649635-44398209
<soyeomul> 오늘 받은 네이쳐 브리핑 메일에 위 내용이 있더이다...
<soyeomul> 임상실험 첫 시작 미국에서 실행에 옮겼더라구여~
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요, 내일 우분투 20.04LTS on Azure 관련 웨비나가 있어 공유 드립니다. https://info.microsoft.com/AP-AzureINFRA-WBNR-FY20-03Mar-19-IntroducingthenewversionofUbuntuandhowtooptimizeitonAzure-SRDEM14440_LP01Registration-ForminBody.html
<pchero_work> 벌써 20.04 인가요… 시간 빠르네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 06 부터 우분투 썼던것 같은데.. 벌써.. 헐.
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <praisedguy> 시간이 ^^;; 그렇게 됐네요...
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 엇
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 정시 퇴근이 점점 힘들어지네요…
<soyeomul> 아이하바노쓰님 넙쭉
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 반갑습니다!
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 코로나로 매일매일 긴장상태로 송아지를 돌봅니다
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 송아지는 코로나 안걸리죠?
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<soyeomul> 송아지는 설사가 젤 무서버요~
<soyeomul> 으따 구글 클라우드 vm 우분투 18.04 1년 끝났어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 업글했는데...
<soyeomul> 요금이 막 나올줄 알았는데 아직 0$
<soyeomul> 유후-
<soyeomul> f1-micro 만세~
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 전 마지막으로 쓴 데스크탑 버전이 14.04이고 … 회사 빌드 서버는 16.04네요
<soyeomul> 이야~ 회사서도 우분투 쓰시는군요!
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <ihavnoth> 집에서 PC를 사용하지 않으니 요즘 버전을 못 따라가네요
<soyeomul> 회사 흥해라~ 얍!
<soyeomul> 그 므다냐 웨이랜드가 아직꺼정 20.04 에서도 기본값이 아닌거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 그래서  22.04 나올때까지는 오십보백보~
<soyeomul> 송아지 출생신고할라고 그놈 에볼루션 시작합니다~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 으따 오늘 한줄 번역하고 자야것어요~
<soyeomul> 하합;
<soyeomul> 영웅님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 으따 전 이만 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-19
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<ubuntu> 안녕하세요!
<Guest42440> 저 지금 리눅스 공부를 하고 있는데요. 레이드 구성에 대해 공부하고 있는데 혹시 아마존 라이트세일 같은 클라우드서버를 사용하게 되면 레이드 구성을 건드릴 필요가 있을까요?
<Guest42440> 것이고.. 또다른 이유는 비용적인 부분도 있는 것 같은데.. 라이트세일은 아마존에서 관리를 해주니 스냅샷만 잘 찍어두면 되지 않나해서요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 영웅님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 으따 오늘은 여기까지 하고 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-20
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 점심 시간이네유~
<lexlove_> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 음 재접했어요~
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 잠시 우사 다녀왔어요
<soyeomul> 태어난지 이틀된 깐돌이 한마리가 설사를 해서 주사 1방 더 놔주고 왔네요
<soyeomul> 아으아으
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다 렉스님 그리고 모두들 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. 건강하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-21
<jason_KR> https://www.gohawaii.com/kr/special-alerts-information-korean
<jason_KR> Seo ny: 일전의 내 ssh로 l/wan 접근 문제는 ufw, fail2ban 아니고 iptables 에서 발생됐음을 확인까지만 했어요. (크게 불편한 점 없어서 좀 지켜보다가 바로 잡을 예정)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이제서야 여러가지 조치들이 시행되서, 이제 좀 실감이 가네요
<jason_KR> 어이구 잠자는 시간인 줄 알았는데...아직?   답글이 있어서 깜놀 했어요.    영화 로스트 배우 데니스 대 김? 확진판정 소식도 봤어요,.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-22
<KOSDAQ> 안녕하세요
